# July Babies!



## biliboi2

Anyone want to join? I got bfp yesterday at 15dpo. Symptoms started yest afternoon with a bang - stretching, cramping, pressure.

Anyone else?

List of July bump buddies and EDD:

Spidey 1st
Pitty 2nd 
mlyn26 3rd 
Wifey29 4th
albs 4th :blue: 
Biliboi2 5th :blue:
MrsButterfly 5th
Nitengale 6th
ozzi 6th
readyOrnot 8th
sapphire1 8th
Keebs 9th :yellow:
Razorhips 8th :blue
Rocky1215 10th 
Angieloo 11th
hopeforamirac 11th
beanhunter 9th :yellow:
Peacelikeariv 12th :pink:
SLCMommy 13th
InVivoVeritas 13th :yellow:
Hel_5 13th :yellow:
bluberrymufin 14th
Bug222 14th
CloverMouse 14th
bunnikins 15th :pink:
hayden23 15th
Viking 15 15th
Peters Pooky 15th :pink:
Overcomer79 16th :pink:
Ann89 17th :pink: 
majm1241 20th :pink: 
Frisbeemama12 25th :pink: 
Try4girl 27th :yellow:
Siegal 30th
Canada8 :pink:
Sammyclaire. :pink:


----------



## biliboi2

As 12 weeks will be round about Xmas time, I think we are going to tell people by putting a surprise message on a Xmas card. I found this online - it can be personalised:

https://www.ido-personalise.co.uk/c...ods&id=667506&p_id=6353&path=12_558&wpath=110


----------



## notmommyyet

Congrats on being preggo!!! And ya i thought about putting a scan pic in cards for christmas


----------



## Kahnsmum

Hey I'm due 4th of July congrats everyone !! I'm extremely happy today had two mcs this year :-( with both of those my test line was always faint never got darker but today 17 dpo I done another test with fmu and got the darkest line so so happy :-D now praying for a sticky bean this time xx


----------



## wifey29

Hi all, 

I'm due 4th July too! It took us 25 months and a round of IVF to get this baby. I'm terrified that something will go wrong, but very excited that we finally have a real chance of bringing a baby home!


----------



## biliboi2

yey! Go July!


----------



## Kahnsmum

It's so exciting but bloody nerve racking isn't it lol how are you all feeling? Xx


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you for the invite!!!:hugs:


----------



## pitty

Hi all,
wondering if I can join? Im due 2nd July with 1st bub, no symptoms yet, had one scanalready the little sac is where it should be, nother scan on the 14th Nov, hoping to hear a heartbeat...


----------



## hopingforno2

Whoo July Babies, still can't believe im pregnant ive done about 8 tests and a clearblue and i still don't believe!! 21 months of negatives so i suppose it's normal to feel like this lol.
Im due July, doc said the 6th but i got the 4th. Not really any symptoms sore boobies and was sick yesterday loads but other than that im OK. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month :) xxx


----------



## biliboi2

I have been having lots of AF type cramps and pressure. It's wierd!


----------



## Kahnsmum

Same I had terrible cramPing from about 6 dpo till 13 dpo not to bad now tho scared me half to death to start with xx


----------



## Nitengale

Yah, I had some too but they went away, I don't feel much of anything yet, but it's early.
xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Queenie23

MEEEE. I'm 18DPO and tested twice this morning. Both positive. I should be due 4th July.

I've had sharp stabbing type pains all day and felt a bit like I have no energy what so ever. Thats it though. SO shocked! After 8 months TTC. 

Does anyone know why CB digital test would say 2-3 weeks and not 1-2 weeks. I ovulated on 12th October. Is this right to show 2-3 weeks pregnant??

Congratulations to all of you ladies! I'd love a glass of wine to celebrate! XX


----------



## spidey

hi ladies :wave: If everything goes to plan I'm due July 1st. It took me 14 months of TTC since I have a short luteal phase. Once I get my blood results back on Monday I'll add a ticker- I don't want to jinx it :lol:


----------



## Nitengale

Queenie23 said:


> MEEEE. I'm 18DPO and tested twice this morning. Both positive. I should be due 4th July.
> 
> I've had sharp stabbing type pains all day and felt a bit like I have no energy what so ever. Thats it though. SO shocked! After 8 months TTC.
> 
> Does anyone know why CB digital test would say 2-3 weeks and not 1-2 weeks. I ovulated on 12th October. Is this right to show 2-3 weeks pregnant??
> 
> Congratulations to all of you ladies! I'd love a glass of wine to celebrate! XX

Hey!
Congrats! I am shocked too. Pregnancy is counted from the first day of your last period, I believe that is because of the new egg. Hope that helps.
:hugs:


----------



## pitty

Worried, had a pink tinge to the toilet paper when i wiped this morning, called doctor, sent me for HCG level bloods, dont get results till morning, ive had no pain, im a liitle stressed, i am 5 weeks today


----------



## biliboi2

pitty - lots of women experience spotting/bleeding fduring pregnancy. Hang on in there! :dust:


----------



## Nibeley

can I join? I did a CB digi this morning and am pregnant - still iin shock but will call the doctors when they open. Digi said 1-2 weeks (I ovulated 14th Oct).
Think I will be due on 7th July. This doesnt seem real...
x


----------



## petitefeet

Would love to join if I can - due around July 1st, go to see doc and scan later in week. Very surreal!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

JULY 3RD HERE:happydance::yipee:OH b'day is july 7th:)
although only 5% are actually born on their due date:haha:

i am so so excited to be here!!!!!!!
i haven't had many symptoms,my boobs were abit tingly just before i got my bfp a week ago and i had af type pains but now nothing apart from palpatations which i read are normal because of the increased blood flow and volume:dohh:although i know that in a week or two i will start feeling it lol.i did with my others,i would be falling asleep sitting up:haha:that was quite annoying when missing all the movies:dohh:

so whats the name of this july group gonna be called?i was in the 'september stars' with my last baby.it was great to chat with other mummies to be!my dd was due on the 16th sept but was born 25th sept:dohh:well worth the wait though!

can't wait to get to know you all it's gonna be so much fun and i am soooooooo looking forward to midwife appointments,scans etc its amazing......although sad that this will be the last time i experience it:cry:

take care and good luck XX


----------



## Queenie23

Random but my brothers wedding is August 11th next year. I wont have a clue what to wear as I dont have a clue how big I will be! LOL I hope i'm not all fat an ugly.

I'm currently 24 and i'm a size 8. I'm scared I will shoot up 3 dress sizes after! 

It's so nice to come on here to chat about it. As we are going to tell everyone Christmasd day! 

How are you all planning to tell your family then?? Hope to keep in touch with you ladies  xxx


----------



## razorhips

Can I join? Got my :bfp: this morning and very (cautiously) excited!!!


----------



## Crumbs

I'd love to join! I ovulated late and so my due date is probably early July! Based on FF (ovulation day) it's on July 3rd.

Here's to a smooth pregnancy and a healthy baby!!!


----------



## Queenie23

I love that little thing at the end of your signature! The thing where it says your baby is the size of an apple seed! 

how can I get that! it's so cute! lol x


----------



## daisy9

Hello! Can I join too! I'm due 1st July! 

Also very interested in how you get the sig thing at the bottom! 

How is everyone feeling? I have been knackered for about 2 weeks, a little weepy (this is my first!), uncomfortable feeling down there and a bit sick now and again!

None of my friends outside of work have babies so am feeling a little isolated and clingy to my OH! Doesn't help I haven't told anyone yet! When are you guys telling people?

And when are your first midwifes appointments? I've had everything confirmed by docs and told I will be seen at 8-10 weeks. Seems to far away!!

xxxx


----------



## amphitrite

Hi everyone!

Also due in July! Tickers keep saying the 6th but I have longer cycles, so I think it'll be a bit later in July than that. So excited though, still a bit nervous! 

Have had sore boobs for a few days now and a bit crampy too. I keep poking my boobs to make sure they're still sore though, lol! 

Hope everyone is feeling good x


----------



## Crumbs

Queenie23 said:


> I love that little thing at the end of your signature! The thing where it says your baby is the size of an apple seed!
> 
> how can I get that! it's so cute! lol x

You can get it here: https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx


----------



## Crumbs

I haven't told anyone yet either and I'm going nuts! I want to tell my Mom so bad but I know I should wait a few more weeks, plus if I tell her, I suppose we should tell my in-laws too.

My first appointment's on Nov 16 but I'll have to wait even longer for an ultrasound.


----------



## JJar

Hi all! I'd love to join too. This is very exciting. My HCG numbers were really high, so in the back of my mind I'm thinking twins too... this was an IVF pregnancy so 50% chance of twins according to my doc.


----------



## Nitengale

So glad you could join! I have told a few people already. I'm just really excited.:happydance:


----------



## sweetangel

Hey Everyone,

Hope you dont mind me joining the chat. My due date is 4th July. I found out I was pregnant last week and it has been a roller coaster of emotions to say the least as I had a misscarriage in September and have fallen pregnant on my next cycle. Exciting but nervous. I keep getting cramps but they dont last long maybe a few seconds or a couple of mins, varying in degrees of intensity and come on upto a few times a day. Im trying not to worry though as I am feeling quite positive and my hcg incresed nicely was 18 last monday then 90 on thursday so although low i believe the doubleing is what counts? My progesterone was 78 anyone shed any light on this? The docs receptionist said the range was 30 - 120 but i have heard that anything above 10 is ok? Sorry for the long post. Hope its a happy healthy 9 months for us all :D 

Sweet x

PS - How exciting and magical that our 12 wk scans will be around christmas :)


----------



## biliboi2

I phoned to book appointment with midwife today but can't get one till two weeks at end of week! By the dates of my last period I am 9.5 weeks pregnant, but by my dates I am 4.5 weeks. I ovulated late (cd43 or something!). I knew this would cause confusion! Got to ring in the week to see if any midwife cancellations.

Also, midwife said not to take normal multivitamins as they have vitamin A which too much of is not good for foetus.


----------



## Queenie23

Does anyone know what vitimans we should be taking this early? Should I take zinc?? I haven't got a clue what I should or should do, take eat etc. I'm worried about how little my knowledge is! X


----------



## biliboi2

Folic acid and a pregnancy vitamin. Are you in the UK Queenie?


----------



## Nitengale

My Natriopath said to take prenatal vitamins, B complex, fish oil, and vitamin C. Hope this helps.


----------



## boorad

I'd like to cautiously join! My BFP is still very faint. Fx'd it this baby is sticky and the line gets darker :)

I'm due around July 8th.


----------



## Queenie23

Hello, yep I'm from the UK! 
It's a scary feeling isn't it. I saw my friend last night who is 5 months. It was so hard not to tell her, but I kept trying to squeeze information out of her. 

Does anyone feel like it hasn't sunk in yet?? I think I'm still in shock. 
Is there anything that u can do to avoid miscarriage? I'm terrified! Xx


----------



## biliboi2

I didn't think it was real, but then I had the bfp in the Friday morning, then in the afternoon all the cramps and stretching started. It feels real now!


----------



## Babyapples

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me joining in! Got my first bfp last week so I'm 5 wks today with our first little miracle! Excited wouldn't b in it! Queenie like u cb digi give me 2-3 which I thought was odd as by me I was only 12 dpo. Tested again this am 19 dpo and it showing 3+. Very confused by this!


----------



## Crumbs

You girls are lucky with your digitals. I saved my last CB digital to test 1 week after my BFP with a FRER. I wanted to see if it'll detect 2-3 or 3+ weeks BUT all I got was a *symbol of a book*! All that waiting to test again and it turned out to be a faulty test! :growlmad: So anti-climatic!


----------



## razorhips

Crumbs said:


> You girls are lucky with your digitals. I saved my last CB digital to test 1 week after my BFP with a FRER. I wanted to see if it'll detect 2-3 or 3+ weeks BUT all I got was a *symbol of a book*! All that waiting to test again and it turned out to be a faulty test! :growlmad: So anti-climatic!

Oh that is pants, I am going out to buy some cb digi's this lunchtime as I like seeing the 'pregnant' sign, I would be so annoyed if that happens! Can you claim back a free test?


----------



## Keebs

Hi ladies :hi:, room for one more?

Due July 9th, still can't quite believe it though.




Crumbs said:


> You girls are lucky with your digitals. I saved my last CB digital to test 1 week after my BFP with a FRER. I wanted to see if it'll detect 2-3 or 3+ weeks BUT all I got was a *symbol of a book*! All that waiting to test again and it turned out to be a faulty test! :growlmad: So anti-climatic!

Erk! those tests are expensive, have you contacted clear blue to see if they'll refund?


----------



## Queenie23

How do you work out when u r due? I looked on google and it asked how long my cycles are. Does this make a difference? As my cycles range from 31 days to 36 days. I know my last period was on 24 September and I'm sure I ovulated on 12th October. When should my due date be and how far gone am I? It's all so confusing lol x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Queenie23 said:


> How do you work out when u r due? I looked on google and it asked how long my cycles are. Does this make a difference? As my cycles range from 31 days to 36 days. I know my last period was on 24 September and I'm sure I ovulated on 12th October. When should my due date be and how far gone am I? It's all so confusing lol x

Doctor's determine your due date based on the first day of your last period which would roughly put you at July 6, 2012 for your due date. You will probably be given a new due date after your first Ultrasound and they can tell how far you are based on the size of the embryo. Hope that helps and congratulations!


----------



## Keebs

Queenie23 said:


> How do you work out when u r due? I looked on google and it asked how long my cycles are. Does this make a difference? As my cycles range from 31 days to 36 days. I know my last period was on 24 September and I'm sure I ovulated on 12th October. When should my due date be and how far gone am I? It's all so confusing lol x

Congratulations!!

You can calculate your due date from conception (ovulation date) instead, puts you at 4 weeks 6 days gone and due July 4th :happydance:

Although ReadynWaiting is right, your doctor will probably use the your LMP date, shouldn't be more than a few days out though.


----------



## biliboi2

My positive pregnancy test was on cday 63. That would make me 9.5 weeks preg but i am actually 4.5 based on ovulation date.


----------



## Keebs

biliboi2 said:


> My positive pregnancy test was on cday 63. That would make me 9.5 weeks preg but i am actually 4.5 based on ovulation date.

Wow, that's some difference. What is your GP/midwife dating you at?


----------



## sapphire1

Can I come in please? :flower:

I got my BFP yesterday, and am expecting vasectomy reversal baby #2. I forgot to write down my LMP so I don't know my due date :dohh: It will be July though :D

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## MammaHuff12

Hi all!! Got my BFP at 11 dpo (yesterday). I think I am due around July 9th. Congrats to you all on your BFP!!! Praying for a healthy and happy nine months to everyone!!!! :)


----------



## biliboi2

Keebs said:


> biliboi2 said:
> 
> 
> My positive pregnancy test was on cday 63. That would make me 9.5 weeks preg but i am actually 4.5 based on ovulation date.
> 
> Wow, that's some difference. What is your GP/midwife dating you at?Click to expand...

Couldn't get midwife appointment for a few weeks but I'm fully expecting them to go by LMP and therefore be 5 weeks out!


----------



## spidey

make sure your EDD is something you're happy with, so if you have long cycles the midwife needs to factor that in. Or else you'll run into problems when you go "overdue" based on your EDD. My cycles are anywhere from 32 to 60 days but luckily I knew my ovulation date so I'll be going off that :thumbup:


----------



## biliboi2

Thanks. I assume when I go for the dating scan the dates will be more in line with my ovulation date.


----------



## sapphire1

biliboi2 said:


> Thanks. I assume when I go for the dating scan the dates will be more in line with my ovulation date.

Yes, they will change the EDD once you have your scan. When I was pregnant with Holly my EDD based on LMP was 26/12/10 and it was changed to an EDD of 18/12/10 after my scan. x x


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies!!! Can I join??? I got my BFP on Monday- have a dr's appt tomorrow to confirm. Based on the "internet calculators" my EDD will be July 14 (four days after my birthday). I am still in shock.. took us 8 months.. it doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## Stephie11

I found out last Monday (the 24th of Oct) that I'm pregnant! I'm so excited but nervous because I had a chemical pregnancy in August. Looking forward to this adventure with all of you!


----------



## Stephie11

I haven't had a dr's appt yet but most online calculators estimate the date to be July 8th 2012. I also thought it would be fun to post in green until I find out what we're having then post in pink or blue :)


----------



## Nitengale

Happy you could join! How are you guys doing? I haven't hit M/S yet but with my last that took about 4-6 weeks. Have my appointment for blood work on the 8th. :happydance:


----------



## angieloo

I would love to join too!

I'm due on July 11th. My first ultrasound will be on Nov 18th
We are telling our parents on Thanksgiving and the rest of our family and friends on Christmas.
Our plan for Thanksgiving will be to put an ultrasound pic under the plates that are set on the table and tell everyone that we placed the name for Secret Santa under their plate (we do secret santa every year with them). Then they'll see the pic instead! Cannot wait.


----------



## Nitengale

angieloo said:


> I would love to join too!
> 
> I'm due on July 11th. My first ultrasound will be on Nov 18th
> We are telling our parents on Thanksgiving and the rest of our family and friends on Christmas.
> Our plan for Thanksgiving will be to put an ultrasound pic under the plates that are set on the table and tell everyone that we placed the name for Secret Santa under their plate (we do secret santa every year with them). Then they'll see the pic instead! Cannot wait.

Congrats! And that is a really great idea.
:flower:


----------



## lianne82

Hi everyone! Can I join too please?! My first post in here ever but been lurking since august lol! I go my BFP last Thursday eve, didn't believe it so took another FR test Friday morning, again a BFP so then I went and got a clearblue digi which said "pregnant 1-2"! I think im pregnant then lol!

I'm so scared though! I think it works out my edd is 6 July as my cycle is usually 36 days and my LMP was 22 sept? That will be 11 days before my 30th b'day eeek! Anyway I think I will be 12 weeks the day of my final exam (for work) and we will tell families when I get my results, hopefully it'll be a pass!

Sorry for such a long post! Hope everyone's feeling well, I have no symptoms so far except from being tired and irritable!!


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: and congratulations to all the new ladies! Looking forward to getting to know you all :D

Anyone else feeling an itty bit sick yet? Bleurggh :sick:


----------



## Keebs

Hello to everyone and congrats xx

Love the idea of posting in green Stephie11 :flower:



sapphire1 said:


> Anyone else feeling an itty bit sick yet? Bleurggh :sick:


Other than tender nipples I'm not having any symptoms, not sure if I'm pleased or miffed about it yet :wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

sapphire1 said:


> Anyone else feeling an itty bit sick yet? Bleurggh :sick:


Other than tender nipples I'm not having any symptoms, not sure if I'm pleased or miffed about it yet :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Be pleased! I thought MS was meant to start at around 6 weeks. It's not bad, just a lil bit nauseous. My nips are tender too, horrible isn't it.


----------



## sapphire1

Oops, messed up the quote :blush:


----------



## bluberrymufin

July 14th here! Just found out I was preggo last night!


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations Blueberrymuffin :flower:



sapphire1 said:


> My nips are tender too, horrible isn't it.

Indeed it is, reckon it's our bodies toughening us up for breastfeeding or what :haha:

Fingers crossed your MS doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Queenie23

I haven't been too bad. Although I must say my stomach twinges and cramps are very annoying. They are constant twinges and sometimes feel like trapped wind all down one side. Does anyone else have this?

I haven't been sleeping very well either. I wake up at 4 and i'm wide awake. 

I dont really have sore BB's or feel sick yet. I think I am only 5 weeks though!

Going to see doctor tonight to confirm everything. xx


----------



## sammycaine

July 7th! So excited! Hope this one hangs on! I see my doc on tuesday.


----------



## Nitengale

Glad to see you all on here and a big congrats. I have been having some sleeping troubles too, wake up more than usual. Pretty sore boobs and some twinges too. Get blood drawn today for my appointment on Tuesday, crossing my fingers. 
xx


----------



## angieloo

Congrats to new BFP:) it is such an amzing feeling to see the two dark lines :)

I have had mega MS. Only vomited once, but the waves of sickness come and go all day long- why they call it 'morning' sickness is beyond me :)

Only two weeks till my first ultrasound :)can't wait!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY!!! Can I join??? :)

Baby #2 is due on the 12th of July!! I nearly fainted when I saw the two lines!! Scared and excited at the same time!! :)

Happy and healthy 9 months everyone!


----------



## angieloo

Dreamy: your little one is so adorable!


----------



## wifey29

Hi all and welcome/congrats to all the new ladies!

How is everyone feeling? I've already had pretty bad MS and and sooo tired. The cramps have gone off, but I'm still getting the odd twinge. Is anyone else having cravings already? I can't get enough tomato ketchup sandwiches!


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks Angieloo!! :)


----------



## sapphire1

Congrats LilDreamy. I agree, your LO is adorable!

I haven't been getting much cramping. I got loads with Holly though, maybe it's different for subsequent babies?

No cravings yet either :D


----------



## biliboi2

I've been having loads of AF type cramps - quite intense at times! Did another HPT tpday as I had one left in the box. Line was darker yey. Might do a clearblue digital to see how many weeks it says.


----------



## browneyes121

Hi! I'm due 9th July I think! I'm so worried, I didn't find out till 6 weeks with my daughter but as this baby is very much planned we've found out so early (12dpo) and now I'm constantly worried!


----------



## biliboi2

Ah I've just read clearblue only tells you up to three weeks past conception and since I am past that not much point really.


----------



## angieloo

Browneyes; why so worried with this one?

Biliboi: what a bummer- I better go get one tonight because I also wanted to see the weeks:)

Wifey: lol- tomato and ketchup? I can't wait to see what I crave. So far the things I can't get enough of are green gatorade, sleep and milk:)


----------



## biliboi2

What on earth is green gatorade? I've never heard of it! :huh:


----------



## Bug222

just got back from my first drs appt.. soooo unhelpful... the office test only showed a faint second line so they put me down as a "possible pregnancy" then hurried me out of the room. Apparently the Dr had been late coming in to the office so was way behind (took me an hour and a half to get in to my booked appt).. arg!!!!! I don't know what to think.. am I pregnant?? The FRER had two lines, the digi said pregnant but the Ics and the Drs office only showed very faint lines...


----------



## browneyes121

angieloo said:


> Browneyes; why so worried with this one?
> 
> Biliboi: what a bummer- I better go get one tonight because I also wanted to see the weeks:)
> 
> Wifey: lol- tomato and ketchup? I can't wait to see what I crave. So far the things I can't get enough of are green gatorade, sleep and milk:)

I have no idea! I worried with my daughter too but this is crazy. In testing every morning then staring at the test all day to make sure it's darker. I'm a weirdo!


----------



## Nitengale

Bug222 said:


> just got back from my first drs appt.. soooo unhelpful... the office test only showed a faint second line so they put me down as a "possible pregnancy" then hurried me out of the room. Apparently the Dr had been late coming in to the office so was way behind (took me an hour and a half to get in to my booked appt).. arg!!!!! I don't know what to think.. am I pregnant?? The FRER had two lines, the digi said pregnant but the Ics and the Drs office only showed very faint lines...

That is annoying about the Doctors office. It might just be too early for their test.


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: browneyes! I agree, knowing early makes you worry more. I'm forever checking my pants lol.

Bug, the test they use is probably a lot less sensitive than a frer. I only had extremely faint lines on an IC, but a definite line on a frer. I've resisted the urge to do a digi until next week. In the UK they don't even confirm pregnancy. The first time you see a midwife is after you're 8 weeks gone. If you're concerned, do another frer to see if the line's gotten darker. If your digi has a week indicator on, you could do another next week.

biliboi, I think green gatorade is some sort of energy drink. The cramping is normal, I remember being properly freaked out by it when I was preggo with Holly - it was quite intense at times. I also did 13 pregnancy tests to make sure my lines were getting darker. I still have them :blush:


----------



## angieloo

Gatorade is a sports drink- no energy, just like sobe lifewater or vitaminwater. It keeps you really hydrated. :)

I hear about the continually testing. I've done about six tests. I just can't believe it still!!!


----------



## biliboi2

Ohh I've just worked out I will be 20 weeks the day after my 30th birthday!


----------



## sapphire1

Aw, your scan will be a lovely birthday present :D


----------



## Keebs

biliboi2 said:


> Ohh I've just worked out I will be 20 weeks the day after my 30th birthday!

Wow, best birthday present ever!


----------



## hopeforamirac

Can i join :)
due 11th of july, praying this is a sticky one this time


----------



## sapphire1

Hi hopeforamirac! That's a really lovely thing you're doing. I pray it's a sticky too. x x


----------



## hopeforamirac

sapphire1 said:


> Hi hopeforamirac! That's a really lovely thing you're doing. I pray it's a sticky too. x x

Thank you this is a sibling for the 1st surrogate baby i had for my friends :happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

hopeforamirac said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hopeforamirac! That's a really lovely thing you're doing. I pray it's a sticky too. x x
> 
> Thank you this is a sibling for the 1st surrogate baby i had for my friends :happydance:Click to expand...

Aw that's amazing, good on you!


----------



## babyharris201

hey ladies. I am due july 8! Would love to join this group!!


----------



## angieloo

Hopeforamirac: what a wonderful thing you're doing :)


----------



## vaniilla

Hi everyone can I join? I'm due sometime around the 9th of July :flower:


----------



## browneyes121

Yay ladies, my line is so much darker today! 
btw my name is roxanne, my daughters name is Imogen and I'm 26. Lets learn about eachother!


----------



## sapphire1

Hi babyharris and Vaniilla - congrats! :D


----------



## sapphire1

Hi browneyes - great news!

I'm Sarah, 31, and my lil monster is called Holly :D


----------



## Nitengale

Great news Girls!

I'm Elaine, 29 years old and my daughter Maya is 5!


----------



## biliboi2

This time seems to be dragging by, ladies!


----------



## lola-rose

Hi all - congrats. I am due 3rd July x


----------



## mlyn26

I am due 3rd July too! Can we get a July babies banner? I don't know how you do it though! x


----------



## hayden23

im due the 15th :) how do u get the banners ??? xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Anyone else not feeling pregnant yet??? I really don't have any symptoms and feel as if something is wrong... even though I did get my pregnancy confirmed today. :shrug: =/


----------



## Nitengale

Yes! I still don't feel pregnant, it's so weird.


----------



## sapphire1

https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Pregnancy/bsm_duejuly.gif

https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Pregnancy/july.gif

I found these 2 blinkies, any good? These were from the link in the signature request area.


----------



## mlyn26

They are cool.

Is anyone having 12 week scan before xmas and going to tell family over xmas? I am if all goes well and want an inventive xmas way to tell them! x


----------



## sapphire1

There is someone on here who will custom make blinkies too, if someone wants to think of something?


----------



## browneyes121

I only feel pregnant cause I have the same rage that I had first time round. My poor OH got it in the neck last night when he dared to ask me why I didn't keep recipts in a safe place!


----------



## mlyn26

What happens in July - universally? Maybe sunshine (ha not in UK!)? x


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies :wave: Can i join you? Im due around 9th July :D with my 2nd baby and even though weve been trying for 3 months i cant believe i am actually pregnant! :dance:


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats on your pregnancy and engagement.

Anyone started pregnancy journal yet? I think i'll wait a few weeks x


----------



## angieloo

Lol brown eyes!!!

I love the banners:) super cute sapphire

I just can't stop crying- over nothing, I just emotional all the sudden and start welling up. So silly

I'm angie and this will be our first. Either Emily with emma for short or Benjamin


----------



## vaniilla

well the birthstone is ruby, its the hottest month of the year so anything to do with the beach/summer? popsicles maybe? :flower:


time is dragging soooooooo slowly :( I wish it was this time next week! :sleep:


----------



## biliboi2

What's a pregnancy journal for?


----------



## vaniilla

forgot to add this is our second baby :flower: our lo will be called Orion Edward if its a boy and either Ophelia Anya or Lottie Bo if its a girl :)


----------



## Bug222

Im Ellen.. this will be our first little one. So far I just have super sore boobs and am nauseated at night... oh and am super tired! :flower:


----------



## peapod11

can i join my due date is 6july with my first :)


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome to all the new bfp-ers!

A pregnancy journal is another way to pass the loong, boring wait, and obsess over everything :D I'm not doing one, I spend too much time on BnB as it is :blush:


----------



## babynewbie

mlyn26 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy and engagement.
> 
> Anyone started pregnancy journal yet? I think i'll wait a few weeks x

Thanks hun :D yeah im going to wait a little while yet!




vaniilla said:


> well the birthstone is ruby, its the hottest month of the year so anything to do with the beach/summer? popsicles maybe? :flower:
> 
> 
> time is dragging soooooooo slowly :( I wish it was this time next week! :sleep:

Heyy my fellow acorn! :bunny: Cant believe were at the same stage! What due date have you worked out? x


----------



## mlyn26

July beach babies
July rubies
Summer beach bums
Sorry they're all pretty crap aren't they!
X


----------



## lianne82

Hi! I'm lianne, 29 and expecting our first baby! Also trying to plan our wedding for 10 may 2013, and prepare for big exams over november/December, I do like to put myself under pressure lol! 

I really dont feel pregnant apart from being mega bloated and very irritable - but then that could be said for most of the time anyway!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hey Ladies! 16DPO today and A BFP!!! So excited. TTC for 3 mon. Wonderful miracle! I have a due date of 7/12. 

Does anyone want to partner up for a 7/12 baby?


----------



## Viking15

Hello! 14 DPO and got my BFP on 12 DPO. It really shocked me and certainly doesn't feel real yet. Due July 13 or 15 depending on LMP or ovulation date. We are so excited. This is my first. I've got stabbing pain in my lower left abdomen. I'm trying to convince myself it isn't an etopic pregnancy. So much to worry about.


----------



## rocky1215

I'm due July 10th. This is our first and we are cautiously excited after trying for 7 cycles. Glad to have someone to talk about this with as we are not telling anyone until Christmas.


----------



## spidey

mlyn26 said:


> July beach babies
> July rubies
> Summer beach bums
> Sorry they're all pretty crap aren't they!
> X

I love them all! Summer beach bums is my favorite though :haha:


I'm 30 and have a 2 year old daughter named Kira. Kira was a surprise baby and we ttc for 14 months to make baby number 2. So they'll be almost 3 years apart. Kira was an August baby so I can reuse all the same maternity clothes :thumbup:


----------



## angieloo

I like july Rubies and July Beach Babies. They are all cute:)

Maybe we could put an update one the front page with everyone's dates and then BUMP COLORS!!! I can't wait to find out. 

Anyone want to guess what they're having. I'm 90% sure I'll be sporting a pink bump. I would be happy with either though :)


----------



## pitty

It cant be beach babies as July is the middle of winter here, sorry to burst your bubbles, lol.

Anyway Im Petra, this is my 1st after 2 years trying, lots of drugs and finally fell after ovarian drilling.


----------



## crazy.diamond

Can I join in here? New to the forum and got my bfp on Oct. 31 after ttc for 4 months. It will be my first and judging by my lmp, I'm due July 7th!! Congrats and H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## biliboi2

If everyone messages me with their username and EDD I'll put them on the front page. Send me a messge rather than posting on here as they will prob get lost with all the traffic on here.


----------



## sapphire1

Wow, lots of newbies - congrats!

I'm having some bleeding this morning, typical that it's on the weekend when the EPUs are shut! Hopefully it's nothing, and it'll disappear soon. Gah, I forgot how stressful being pregnant is :wacko:


----------



## Keebs

Oooh, lot's of lovely new BFP's, congratulations everyone :flower:

I'm Jen, :shhh: 36, and this will be my first. I'll be a single parent (but this is through choice) and cannot wait :yipee:


----------



## mlyn26

Sapphire..hope all ok with you. Will you go get checked out on Monday? x


----------



## mlyn26

Hi Jen :flower:


----------



## sapphire1

mlyn26 said:


> Sapphire..hope all ok with you. Will you go get checked out on Monday? x

Thanks mlyn. I think I'll see how it pans out and do a test in a few days. I did bleed a bit with Holly, so hopefully it's just normal for me.

Welcome Keebs, congrats!


----------



## Keebs

sapphire1 said:


> Wow, lots of newbies - congrats!
> 
> I'm having some bleeding this morning, typical that it's on the weekend when the EPUs are shut! Hopefully it's nothing, and it'll disappear soon. Gah, I forgot how stressful being pregnant is :wacko:

Hope this is just the same as before saphire, horrible to have to go through none the less :hugs:


----------



## Keebs

Thanks for the welcome guys :flower:


----------



## bluberrymufin

We could be july 2012 rubies or larkspurs which is the july flower though it sounds mre like a high school sports team to me lol


----------



## mlyn26

I like July 2012 Rubies x


----------



## hopeforamirac

message sent to billiboi2 :)


----------



## peacelikeariv

I like the Rubies and the Beach Babies. I love that little suncreen baby with the white butt. So cute! 

Sapphire, this is my first and I have had some light brown as well. From what I have read, this is perfectly normal for about 30%. That seems like a small number when you are one of the 30 :wacko: 
Keep me posted and good luck!


----------



## sapphire1

peacelikeariv said:


> I like the Rubies and the Beach Babies. I love that little suncreen baby with the white butt. So cute!
> 
> Sapphire, this is my first and I have had some light brown as well. From what I have read, this is perfectly normal for about 30%. That seems like a small number when you are one of the 30 :wacko:
> Keep me posted and good luck!

Good luck to you too hun! I know it's probably fine, but it doesn't stop you worrying does it :wacko:


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> mlyn26 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy and engagement.
> 
> Anyone started pregnancy journal yet? I think i'll wait a few weeks x
> 
> Thanks hun :D yeah im going to wait a little while yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> well the birthstone is ruby, its the hottest month of the year so anything to do with the beach/summer? popsicles maybe? :flower:
> 
> 
> time is dragging soooooooo slowly :( I wish it was this time next week! :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Heyy my fellow acorn! :bunny: Cant believe were at the same stage! What due date have you worked out? xClick to expand...

I went by what one of my longer cycle would be, I have irregular cycles so won't know until I have a scan eeeek! I could actually be a few days earlier then my ticker or over a week ahead, I wish I knew! :wacko:


I really want a bump buddy but I'm still really scared that things will go wrong being this early so I'll be waiting a couple of weeks before asking people.

anyone else feeling really scared I don't know why I'm so nervous :dohh:

I really like July Rubies and July Beach Bumps!!!! can we not have both (says the indecisive voice within :haha:)


----------



## babynewbie

Ill be your buddy hun :) dont worry im the same i am so nervous! every little twinge i get i start to panic and think somethings wrong. It still hasnt sunk in that im actually pregnant! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed that every single one of us have a healthy sticky bean :D


----------



## CloverMouse

July 14th according to FF

Found out Thursday!!!


----------



## biliboi2

Well by my ov date i am 5 weeks, by my last period i am 10 weeks!


----------



## mlyn26

@ biliboi - that's one long cycle!

Feeling crampy tonight - worries me every time but i tend to get it on and off and not everyday.


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> Ill be your buddy hun :) dont worry im the same i am so nervous! every little twinge i get i start to panic and think somethings wrong. It still hasnt sunk in that im actually pregnant! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed that every single one of us have a healthy sticky bean :D

:happydance: yay bump buddies :happydance:
:hugs: it's comforting to know I'm not the only one stressing out about it, I still can't believe it either! I am wishing this week away! I really won't start to feel safe until I'm past 6 weeks, its like a mental block :dohh:


----------



## LilDreamy

Can you add me to the first page please? =]

Due Date is the 12th of July! =]

Thanks!!

And a happy and healthy 9 months to you all! :)


----------



## sapphire1

I want a bump buddy too, but I'm definitely waiting a couple of weeks. I'm still bleeding on and off :nope: I don't know why I'm so worried, I bled for 9 days when I was pregnant with Holly.

I like July beach bumps. I think that's what the July babies group was called last year :D


----------



## angieloo

I think july Rubies is cute, but July Beach Bumps sounds adorable:). I thnk we'll all like them no matter what:)

Yesterday was a SUPER emotional day. I cried over anything and everything. Today I'm just exhauted and sleepy :)


----------



## vaniilla

It's official I have a cold :( I'm all bunged up atm feeling drowsy, hopefully its a small one and doesn't turn into full blown cold I have so many assignments to do :wacko:

sapphire1 I hope the bleeding goes away soon and is nothing to worry about hun :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi all. Can i join in please. Im due on 15th July! Its my first pregnancy and im in disbelief and shock, and am still very scared!.


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome and congrats Bunnikins. I'm in Yorkshire too :D

Hope you feel better soon Vaniilla :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Bunnikins said:


> Hi all. Can i join in please. Im due on 15th July! Its my first pregnancy and im in disbelief and shock, and am still very scared!.

welcome :flower:


I think we're all scared at this point :hugs: we can all support each other along :flower: my inlaws are from Yorkshire, its such a pretty and friendly place! I love it there :flower:


----------



## ozzi

Morning Ladies, I was hoping to join in on the action too :flower: We are just over 5 weeks with our first and very cautiously pg at the mo, as we have had a couple of losses in the past. Praying for a sticky bean this time! Congrats to all on your :bfp:


----------



## hopeforamirac

welcome to the newbies and hope you feel better soon vanilla :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

ozzi said:


> Morning Ladies, I was hoping to join in on the action too :flower: We are just over 5 weeks with our first and very cautiously pg at the mo, as we have had a couple of losses in the past. Praying for a sticky bean this time! Congrats to all on your :bfp:

welcome ozzi :flower: I hope its a sticky bean for you :hugs: 


I feel horrid today! :nope: I have sooo much work to do as well :wacko: 


hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Smudgepie

Can I join too? Hopefully due on July 8th! First time for me, very excited but nervous as don't have all the support I'd like. Hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## LilDreamy

I was messing around with banners.... Do you guys Like?? I wish it didn't have the ad in it though. :/
https://i.imgur.com/H9zm9.gif

Or maybe...

https://i.imgur.com/LfPaH.gif


----------



## angieloo

Those are amazing lildreamy! So cute


----------



## mlyn26

They're both lovely. We may have to have a poll! I think i like the rubies best. I am hoping baby doesn't come early as what a gorgeous stone to have. 

Ladies, feeling v scared today. Got my scan tomorrow to check baby in the right place and measuring right. Had an ectopic last June so if i lose my remaining tube have none left! And had a miscarriage last March at 9 weeks but baby was always measuring behind, so those two things, right place and measuring correctly are so important. x


----------



## biliboi2

If anyone else wants their edd added to the first page just message me x


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck mlyn, hope the scan goes well!

I agree we should have a vote on the banner and name. I love the beach bumps one :D


----------



## angieloo

Good luck tomorrow mlynn. I hope everything looks amazing :)


----------



## Keebs

Good luck tomorrow mlyn :)


----------



## mlyn26

Thanks all. I am sure i am not alone in wishing i could wake up tomorrow and be 12 weeks pregnant following a healthy scan! If only. X


----------



## biliboi2

Ive just ordered a spanx top to hide my bloated belly!


----------



## vaniilla

mlyn26 said:


> Thanks all. I am sure i am not alone in wishing i could wake up tomorrow and be 12 weeks pregnant following a healthy scan! If only. X

right there with you on that one! it would so less stressful if you could just skip first tri all together! good luck with the scan hun I hope it goes really well :hugs:


what a day!!! I have a horrible cold which it looks like oh has caught, we have just found out today that lo has chicken pox so I have to have the week off college even though lots of assignments are due along with 3 presenations :wacko: can we just fast forward to the end of the month pretty please? :sleep::sleep:


----------



## sapphire1

Aww Vaniilla, I hope you all get better soon :hugs:

I don't have to worry about hiding my bloat, I'm still wearing my maternity clothes from last time. I never did get round to losing all the baby weight :blush:


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol Saphire, ME TWO!! :D

Glad I still have my Maternities. And I so still wear the shirts! :D


----------



## Bunnikins

LilDreamy said:


> I was messing around with banners.... Do you guys Like?? I wish it didn't have the ad in it though. :/
> https://i.imgur.com/H9zm9.gif
> 
> Or maybe...
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/LfPaH.gif


Love both those banners!! Hi to all who welcomed me. Im glad to find a place where i belong.. im a bit scared to come out of the TTC bit to be honest. Still doing pregnancy tests every day (sometimes twice) and checking to make sure AF hasnt come! I think after about 15 tests.. i should be ok, but im pretty sure ill do another tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## sapphire1

Bunnikins said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> I was messing around with banners.... Do you guys Like?? I wish it didn't have the ad in it though. :/
> https://i.imgur.com/H9zm9.gif
> 
> Or maybe...
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/LfPaH.gif
> 
> 
> Love both those banners!! Hi to all who welcomed me. Im glad to find a place where i belong.. im a bit scared to come out of the TTC bit to be honest. Still doing pregnancy tests every day (sometimes twice) and checking to make sure AF hasnt come! I think after about 15 tests.. i should be ok, but im pretty sure ill do another tomorrow :dohh:Click to expand...

I'd do that too if I had them, I've had to restrain myself. A POAS addiction gets costly after a while :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

LilDreamy said:


> Lol Saphire, ME TWO!! :D
> 
> Glad I still have my Maternities. And I so still wear the shirts! :D

oh snap! I still wear my maternity jeans and tops, and swimwear now that I think of it :blush: :rofl: they're so comfy :haha: I have a feeling I might outgrow my maternity clothes this time round, that'll be an interesting day when it happens :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sapphire1

vaniilla said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> Lol Saphire, ME TWO!! :D
> 
> Glad I still have my Maternities. And I so still wear the shirts! :D
> 
> oh snap! I still wear my maternity jeans and tops, and swimwear now that I think of it :blush: :rofl: they're so comfy :haha: I have a feeling I might outgrow my maternity clothes this time round, that'll be an interesting day when it happens :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe, glad I'm not the only one! :haha:


----------



## ann89

I'm due July 10th!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Count me in too, please?

I'm due 13th July, a Friday the 13th baby. So far I have a little cramping, a whole lot of bloating and boobs that are already twice the size they were a fortnight ago. The more symptoms I have the happier I am!

Good to meet you all.


----------



## Bunnikins

InVivoVeritas said:


> Count me in too, please?
> 
> I'm due 13th July, a Friday the 13th baby. So far I have a little cramping, a whole lot of bloating and boobs that are already twice the size they were a fortnight ago. The more symptoms I have the happier I am!
> 
> Good to meet you all.

Me too! Im gonna be terrified if my symptoms ever go away! Although im sure the novelty will wear off soon!


----------



## Bug222

is anyone else having A LOT of cramping... seems to be mostly in the evening/nighttime... on Friday night I couldn't sleep the cramps were so bad. But no spotting at all. Settles down during the day but comes back in the evening. 

Im also still occasionally peeing on tests... I have a ton of ICs so I keep checking "just to be sure".


----------



## ann89

I don't really have any symptoms .. :( But some cravings...


----------



## biliboi2

I'm getting a lot of cramps and sometimes they are really intense. Twins maybe? he he.


----------



## crazy.diamond

I think all of my old symptoms subsided and now I've got a new set! I crave something or I'm hungry, eat a little bit then I'm stuffed almost immediately and repulsed by the thought of eating more. I'm peeing every five seconds! Tired a lot and now sleeping a lot better than before! I'm bloated like crazy! And had a very embarrassing emotional spell in public the other day.


----------



## babynewbie

Im getting lots of cramps aswell. Also have really tender boobs, nausea in the mornings (not actually been sick yet thank god!) And the last few days i have a massive craving for Bernard Matthews Turkey Ham! :haha:


Also, im sure i remember one year a group called July Jelly Babies :) which i thought was quite sweet :)


----------



## sapphire1

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies :D

The cramps are worrying but totally normal. I think it's just your uterus stretching and preparing to make a comfy home for beanie. They do blimming hurt sometimes though - ouch!


----------



## Keebs

My symptoms (such as they were) have pretty much gone now, just left with the bloating. I sort of miss them if I'm honest :roll:


----------



## vaniilla

I have a little cramping and its really worrying me, I was up pretty much all night worrying over a few cramps, doesn't help that I have a cold! :dohh: 

welcome to all the new members :flower:


----------



## hopeforamirac

Well i had a sickness and diorhea bug in my 2ww and it has been gone for a week but came back last night with a vegence. i feel terrible :(


----------



## sapphire1

Ok, I finally felt brave enough to put a ticker on my siggy :blush: Does anyone want a bump buddy? I think my EDD is 8th July...


----------



## sweetangel

Hi Sapphire,

I would love a bump buddy :) My edd is 4th july. Im so excited this will be my first. I see you already have one little one.... how exciting a little brother or sister!!

x


----------



## sapphire1

sweetangel said:


> Hi Sapphire,
> 
> I would love a bump buddy :) My edd is 4th july. Im so excited this will be my first. I see you already have one little one.... how exciting a little brother or sister!!
> 
> x

Cool! Hello bump buddy :D I've not had one before, when I was pregnant with Holly I was a BnB lurker. I was too scared to join in :haha:

Hope you feel better soon hopeforamirac :flower:

Damn that cold vaniilla, hope it disappears soon for you :hugs:


----------



## peacelikeariv

I love the beach bumps banner! That is my vote!

Sapphire, I FINALLY stopped bleeding as of last evening. FX Are you still having any?

Symptoms for me: achey boobs, sleepy, cannot eat more than 5 or 6 bites of any given food. Not feeling nauseous so much as full! Light cramping. Hoping this is just me making room for baby! Very bloated! 

Anyone using the women's one a day prenatal? Packet came with a second bottle of fish oil?


----------



## CloverMouse

ann89 said:


> I'm due July 10th!


Hi Ann, 
this was my second round of Clomid too! and I found out on the 3rd... My ticker guesses the 14th though.



Also ~ I love the banners! I really like the ruby one :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Got my labs done today! and WOW do they take lots of blood! I nearly passed out. But she left the thing tide around my arm for too long.

I rushed into lab begging to pee in a cup! :haha: I have been having to potty every 10 minutes! And it's as if I drank a 2 liter of water. :doh:


----------



## mlyn26

Had my scan today - baby in the right place and saw a hb. But dated further along (which is a good thing) which means i am due 29th June. Can i stay in this club though as no way will i go early or on time!! x


----------



## vaniilla

I had a go at making a banner but I think its a bit big lol https://img809.imageshack.us/img809/3362/beachbump1.jpg

mlyn26 glad to hear your scan went well :flower: I think you should stay in the group! I'm due around the 8th but theres a 70% chance I'll giving birth a week or two before that because I had OC with my last pregnancy. 

Why is time going by so slowly?!? my gp will be calling me today so I can find out if I still need to go to my appointment tomorrow or I can just tell her I'm pregnant over the phone, really hope I don't have to go! 

hope everyone has been having a good day :flower:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Just testing my picture to see if it comes up...

Oh and I have an appt on Fri for labs!


----------



## sweetangel

sapphire1 said:


> Cool! Hello bump buddy :D I've not had one before, when I was pregnant with Holly I was a BnB lurker. I was too scared to join in :haha:


YAY A bump buddy :happydance:

How you feeling today? Im still finding the whole pregnancy quite surreal almost cant quite believe it at times, Im having a early scan on fri, and im just hoping to see a heartbeat and maybe then it will fully sink in and I will chill out a bit. 

x


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone, I was wondering if I may join? I haven't been to my dr yet, I go tomorrow morning. I got my :BFP: saturday morning after five months of ttc (glad it didn't take as long as it did my son 3.5 years). I am due (dr might change it) July 13th. Thanks :)


----------



## angieloo

Peacelike: I take those, but not the extra fish oil it comes with because it makes me SO sick!

Lol lildreamy- I feel like that at night- I am rushing to the bathroom every 15 minutes

Mlynn: YES- stay :) glad the scan went so well:):)

I am traveling for work this week and it is really challenging because I am so exhausted- hope this week goes FAST!!!


----------



## sweetangel

overcomer79 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if I may join? I haven't been to my dr yet, I go tomorrow morning. I got my :BFP: saturday morning after five months of ttc (glad it didn't take as long as it did my son 3.5 years). I am due (dr might change it) July 13th. Thanks :)

Welcome Hun, and congratulations on your BFP :) XX


----------



## sapphire1

sweetangel said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Cool! Hello bump buddy :D I've not had one before, when I was pregnant with Holly I was a BnB lurker. I was too scared to join in :haha:
> 
> 
> YAY A bump buddy :happydance:
> 
> How you feeling today? Im still finding the whole pregnancy quite surreal almost cant quite believe it at times, Im having a early scan on fri, and im just hoping to see a heartbeat and maybe then it will fully sink in and I will chill out a bit.
> 
> xClick to expand...

:D Ooh, an early scan - how exciting! I don't really believe it yet either, but my tests tell me otherwise. I'll see if I can make a bump buddy thread so we don't spam this one :haha: Any other bump buds welcome too :D



peacelikeariv said:


> Sapphire, I FINALLY stopped bleeding as of last evening. FX Are you still having any?

That's great news peacelikeariv :D I stopped yesterday too. It doesn't stop me checking obsessively though :dohh:



mlyn26 said:


> Had my scan today - baby in the right place and saw a hb. But dated further along (which is a good thing) which means i am due 29th June. Can i stay in this club though as no way will i go early or on time!! x

Yay, I'm so pleased for you mlyn! I think you should stay here too!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm getting af cramps and I'm so scared :(


----------



## sapphire1

vaniilla said:


> I'm getting af cramps and I'm so scared :(

:hugs: I had some yesterday hun. As far as I'm aware it's completely normal. They can be quite intense too. Go and have a lie down, see if they ease off. Also I'm sure I read somewhere that having plenty to drink can help x x :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

sapphire1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting af cramps and I'm so scared :(
> 
> :hugs: I had some yesterday hun. As far as I'm aware it's completely normal. They can be quite intense too. Go and have a lie down, see if they ease off. Also I'm sure I read somewhere that having plenty to drink can help x x :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm spotting too :cry:


----------



## sapphire1

vaniilla said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting af cramps and I'm so scared :(
> 
> :hugs: I had some yesterday hun. As far as I'm aware it's completely normal. They can be quite intense too. Go and have a lie down, see if they ease off. Also I'm sure I read somewhere that having plenty to drink can help x x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm spotting too :cry:Click to expand...

Hun, don't panic. Spotting isn't necessarily a bad thing. I spotted for 9 whole days with Holly, and I've had some light bleeding and spotting with this one too. It's so common, but definitely worrying. Honestly, lay down and relax, and think positively. I was told not to worry unless the bleeding was very heavy, and the cramps made me double over. If you're really worried give your local EPU a ring. I've got everything crossed for you. x x x


----------



## vaniilla

sapphire1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting af cramps and I'm so scared :(
> 
> :hugs: I had some yesterday hun. As far as I'm aware it's completely normal. They can be quite intense too. Go and have a lie down, see if they ease off. Also I'm sure I read somewhere that having plenty to drink can help x x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm spotting too :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, don't panic. Spotting isn't necessarily a bad thing. I spotted for 9 whole days with Holly, and I've had some light bleeding and spotting with this one too. It's so common, but definitely worrying. Honestly, lay down and relax, and think positively. I was told not to worry unless the bleeding was very heavy, and the cramps made me double over. If you're really worried give your local EPU a ring. I've got everything crossed for you. x x xClick to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: I doubt they'd do anything or even see me as I'm so early :(


----------



## veryproudmum

igot my bfp yesterday at 11dpo :happydance::happydance: i should be due on 19th july :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

vaniilla said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting af cramps and I'm so scared :(
> 
> :hugs: I had some yesterday hun. As far as I'm aware it's completely normal. They can be quite intense too. Go and have a lie down, see if they ease off. Also I'm sure I read somewhere that having plenty to drink can help x x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm spotting too :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, don't panic. Spotting isn't necessarily a bad thing. I spotted for 9 whole days with Holly, and I've had some light bleeding and spotting with this one too. It's so common, but definitely worrying. Honestly, lay down and relax, and think positively. I was told not to worry unless the bleeding was very heavy, and the cramps made me double over. If you're really worried give your local EPU a ring. I've got everything crossed for you. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: I doubt they'd do anything or even see me as I'm so early :(Click to expand...

They may be able to reassure you though. I hope the spotting and cramps stop soon my lovely. It's probably just beanie getting nice and comfy :hugs:

Welcome and congrats veryproudmum!

I have made a bump buddy thread if anyone wants a buddy :flower:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/791784-july-bump-buddies.html#post13833912


----------



## Bunnikins

Bug222 said:


> is anyone else having A LOT of cramping... seems to be mostly in the evening/nighttime... on Friday night I couldn't sleep the cramps were so bad. But no spotting at all. Settles down during the day but comes back in the evening.
> 
> Im also still occasionally peeing on tests... I have a ton of ICs so I keep checking "just to be sure".

Just out of interest how dark r ur Internet Cheapies getting? I was doing freedom ones till sat and then did cheap ones cos I ran out and they weren't as dark as the freedom ones even though they r both supposed to b the same sensitivity. The ics also don't seem to b getting darker and darker like the others did - they seem to b staying the same. Dunno if it's just cos they have less dye in them, but it's worrying me I liked seeing them getting darker! Xx


----------



## browneyes121

My ic didn't seem to be getting darker either so I broke down today and did the digi I was saving till next week and it came up 3+ straight away! So pleased as I did one on wednesday and it said 1-2 so my levels must be going up!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh, I meant to say I did a digi. It came up 1-2 weeks :wacko: I was expecting at least a 2-3 weeks. I hope it was because I was too impatient to wait til the morning and did it with diluted pee :blush: I've got to wait 5 days now to do another, before I start freaking out.


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww. Sorry you guys are stressing.

I so want to POAS again... just don't want to allow myself to freak out... which now I want to POAS... I may have to buy another just to make sure.

:O

GL ladies!


----------



## vaniilla

thats me out, I'm getting bright red bleeding and cramps are getting worse, it was lovely sharing my short journey with you all and I wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 8 months, I'm not sure what I going to do, I'm going to call my gp tomorrow to re-schedule my appointment and get some testing done.

:hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm sorry. :(

Maybe you aren't out yet. Hold hope.

Praying for you. I'm hoping for the best for you!


----------



## sapphire1

vaniilla said:


> thats me out, I'm getting bright red bleeding and cramps are getting worse, it was lovely sharing my short journey with you all and I wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 8 months, I'm not sure what I going to do, I'm going to call my gp tomorrow to re-schedule my appointment and get some testing done.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: I'm so sorry Vaniilla. I hope you're ok, I'll be thinking of you. x x :hugs:


----------



## razorhips

sapphire1 said:


> Ok, I finally felt brave enough to put a ticker on my siggy :blush: Does anyone want a bump buddy? I think my EDD is 8th July...

Hi Sapphire :wave: i'll be your bump buddy my due date it the 10th July and I too have a little girl who's 9 months! Are we mad to be doing this again so soon?


----------



## mlyn26

vaniilla said:


> thats me out, I'm getting bright red bleeding and cramps are getting worse, it was lovely sharing my short journey with you all and I wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 8 months, I'm not sure what I going to do, I'm going to call my gp tomorrow to re-schedule my appointment and get some testing done.
> 
> :hugs:

I am so sorry vanilla. :hugs:


----------



## razorhips

vaniilla said:


> thats me out, I'm getting bright red bleeding and cramps are getting worse, it was lovely sharing my short journey with you all and I wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 8 months, I'm not sure what I going to do, I'm going to call my gp tomorrow to re-schedule my appointment and get some testing done.
> 
> :hugs:

Oh no Vaniila - praying its not over for you :hugs:


----------



## lornapj83

Can i join please i found out on november the 5th i was expectin my 5th bubba but 4th pregnancy :) xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

So sorry Vaniilla.


----------



## CloverMouse

So sorry Vanilla


----------



## Nitengale

My prayers are with you vaniilla.


----------



## Keebs

Vanilla, so very sorry hun xx


----------



## babynewbie

vaniilla said:


> thats me out, I'm getting bright red bleeding and cramps are getting worse, it was lovely sharing my short journey with you all and I wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 8 months, I'm not sure what I going to do, I'm going to call my gp tomorrow to re-schedule my appointment and get some testing done.
> 
> :hugs:

Im sorry hun :cry: I really really hope this isnt it :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

So sorry vanilla, i hope things work out for you. :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

browneyes121 said:


> My ic didn't seem to be getting darker either so I broke down today and did the digi I was saving till next week and it came up 3+ straight away! So pleased as I did one on wednesday and it said 1-2 so my levels must be going up!

Yay, glad to hear this! Although you ALMOST tempted me to crack open my very last digi. I swore i wouldnt until i KNOW im 3 weeks post conception, just so i can see the lovely 3+. I will be stong! That test was expensive and i KNOW if i get 1-2 ill have to fork out for another pack! :dohh::wacko:


----------



## sapphire1

razorhips said:


> sapphire1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I finally felt brave enough to put a ticker on my siggy :blush: Does anyone want a bump buddy? I think my EDD is 8th July...
> 
> Hi Sapphire :wave: i'll be your bump buddy my due date it the 10th July and I too have a little girl who's 9 months! Are we mad to be doing this again so soon?Click to expand...

Hey Razorhips :wave: I think we probably are mad :haha: I've started a bump buddy thread, come on over :D https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/791784-july-bump-buddies.html#post13833912


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Vanilla, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Have to share!

DH decided to call the ob office today to set up my labs. He told the lady that I had always gone to this obsterics place...(gyn he means). Yes...Yes...Uh Huh...Oh yeah we got our BFP (he says the letters) on Friday. UhHuh...Well according to the pregnancy ad..cloc..calculator we are all set to go for July...Yes she is right here, just one moment... hahaha LOVE that man.:hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv said:


> Have to share!
> 
> DH decided to call the ob office today to set up my labs. He told the lady that I had always gone to this obsterics place...(gyn he means). Yes...Yes...Uh Huh...Oh yeah we got our BFP (he says the letters) on Friday. UhHuh...Well according to the pregnancy ad..cloc..calculator we are all set to go for July...Yes she is right here, just one moment... hahaha LOVE that man.:hugs:

Aw, how cute! My husband just keeps saying "what have we done!?" i dont think its quite sunk in yet! haha


----------



## CloverMouse

Ha! My DH is being pretty great! He accused me of waiting for the other shoe to drop.... which I kind of am.
Today I teared up b/c they told me my numbers are raising well, and he started picking on me until I laughed,he said "it was make you laugh, or make you cry, and that's like shooting fish in a barrel lately"


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi there, mind if I join? My EDD is july 10th. This will be my first, and the cramping is really freaking me out! I have found some of the posts in this thread reassuring though.


----------



## angieloo

Welcome scooby! It made me feel way better too that the cramps were normal


----------



## Bug222

Im so sorry Vanilla!! :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

big hugs vanilla x


----------



## ozzi

Thinking of you vaniilla :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

Vanilla, I'm so sorry for your loss :cry: Take it easy, hun.



peacelikeariv said:


> Have to share!
> 
> DH decided to call the ob office today to set up my labs. He told the lady that I had always gone to this obsterics place...(gyn he means). Yes...Yes...Uh Huh...Oh yeah we got our BFP (he says the letters) on Friday. UhHuh...Well according to the pregnancy ad..cloc..calculator we are all set to go for July...Yes she is right here, just one moment... hahaha LOVE that man.:hugs:

I loved this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetangel

Hugs Vanilla xx


----------



## hopeforamirac

sorry vanilla :hugs:


----------



## peacelikeariv

CloverMouse said:


> Ha! My DH is being pretty great! He accused me of waiting for the other shoe to drop.... which I kind of am.
> Today I teared up b/c they told me my numbers are raising well, and he started picking on me until I laughed,he said "it was make you laugh, or make you cry, and that's like shooting fish in a barrel lately"

Sounds just like me! At this stage (due 7/12) it is hard to believe there is a little one in there. So much seems surreal. I am still not sure if the symptoms are in my head...Then when I have a cramp I freeze!


----------



## overcomer79

Hey ladies. I'm back from the dr. They confirmed and put my due date as 7/16. I would argue and complain except that is DHs and my seventh wedding anniversary!!! I am so teary and excited and nervous. You would think I was a first timer!! My son is set against having a baby unless the baby comes out "walking and talking" (his words...from my 2 yr old). We are all just over the moon right now. Now roll on 9 weeks for my ultrasound and OB workup!!


----------



## biliboi2

Well I havent been having many cramps today, and I'm wishing they would come back, even though I know its to be expected!


----------



## hopeforamirac

got my doctors app on friday, he will refer me to mw.
im going to ask if they will let me have an early scan this time as we had a mmc last time :(


----------



## biliboi2

Quiet on here today ladies!


----------



## sapphire1

I'm here, just catching up :D

I'm still quite symptomless, apart from being thirsty all the time. Paranoid much!


----------



## biliboi2

Well my cramps have def eased off. Still got sore boobies and increased milky CM (sorry TMI!)

Going to try to get a midwife appointment tomorrow if they have a cancellation (only in my GP surgery on a Thurs PM) as by my LMP I am 10 and a half weeks, but by ovulation date I am 6 weeks. So will see what they say about dating scan.


----------



## sapphire1

It will be interesting to see if they take your cycle length into account. They're usually terrors for working everything out on a 28 day cycle. I think the dating scans can be anywhere between 10 and 14 weeks, I had one at 13 weeks with Holly.


----------



## biliboi2

I am hoping to have an earlier scan, but for a genuine reason!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Have an appt tomorrow to get insurance so I can actually make a dr appt. Can't wait to be able to do that!


----------



## Nitengale

I still have no M/S. Just sore boobs and really thirsty. Had my first real appointment yesterday. They did an ultrasound but my little bean was too small to see. Next appointment is in 4 weeks, just a waiting game now.


----------



## Viking15

No symptoms here either. Maybe just constipation :( I'm trying to drink lots of water and not panic. No OB appt until December 7. Seems like forever.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Had to cancel my Friday appt! Moved to Wednesday the 17th for my confirmation. 

I am having achey boobs still. Could be because they are so small! haha LOTS of growing to do! 

Still having mild aches in my ovary areas. This doesn't seem to be a common thing on any threads? How about you all?

Oh and should I get a flu shot now or wait until the six week mark? 4w6d today.


----------



## ann89

I never got added to the list :( I'm due July 10th


----------



## sapphire1

I do get sharpish pains in my ovary area, rather than an ache. Not sure about the flu jab. I don't even know whether to get one or not, I didn't have one last time.

Ann89, did you PM biliboi? That's what you have to do to get added to the list :flower:


----------



## biliboi2

Ive added u ann89


----------



## Bunnikins

oh god i hope im not the only one here who is absolutely PARANOID! I dunno why. Ive SEEN the sac (no heartbeat yet cos its too small) on ultrasound, i KNOW its in there! But i just cannot picture an actual baby at the end of all this. I keep thinking the worst is gonna happen. does anyone else feel this? Is it just cos its my 1st?


----------



## sapphire1

I feel like that too Bunnikins, so I don't think it's a first baby thing. If anything I'm even more paranoid this time round :wacko: I suppose it's natural to be worried.


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm right there with you bunnikins. I'm pretty much losing my mind with worry.


----------



## Keebs

Yup, you can add me to the irrational worrier list too but I am finding that it is lessening slightly, so hopefully there will come a point where we can chill out and enjoy our pregnancies :flower:


----------



## angieloo

I have a feeling the only part I will have minimal stress is from week 20-30. Even then I'm sure I'll still be nervous. I just want to do everything right. 

There is a benefit to the stress though- DH has been doting on me left and right :)


----------



## babynewbie

Ive been feeling very positive these last couple of days :) so much so ive just made a pregnancy journal! Dont get me wrong i still have that super anxious feeling that i want everything to be ok, but my lovely DF keeps assuring me that this baby will be healthy and perfect :cloud9: And im taking on his attitude! 

Hope you ladies are all well :flower:


----------



## Nitengale

I am going to be saying no to the flu shot. The actual flu bug changes a lot from the time that the vaccine is made and I don't want any unnecessary pokes, if you know what I mean. 

This is my second and I am still paranoid/worried. I agree that it is probably natural. :hugs: to all of you! :flower:


----------



## Bunnikins

ok i feel more normal now! The days just seem to be really dragging. I dont think ill be able to relax until 12 weeks have gone, and i know there is a live baby in there with a head, arms and legs! I wish time would go more quickly. I cant believe i am only 4 weeks, 3 days! Next time i am NOT taking a pregnancy test until im a week late.. just to avoid this awful first bit waiting... checking knickers, panicking at sypmtoms, panicking at lack of symptoms, panicking cos the pregnancy tests are not getting STUPIDLY darker each day. Im pretty sure im gonna go crazy soon!


----------



## mlyn26

I am saying no to the flu jab too. 

I feel on one hand the time has dragged but on the other hand, i will be 7 weeks on fri and it feels only yesterday i was 3+4! x


----------



## Bunnikins

Im jealous of your 7 week-ness! Haha. I hope the next few feeks fly by! I feel like i am in limbo at the minute. The tests are saying i am pregnant... the scan sees a sac... but will there ever be a baby in it!????


----------



## mlyn26

Bunnikins said:


> Im jealous of your 7 week-ness! Haha. I hope the next few feeks fly by! I feel like i am in limbo at the minute. The tests are saying i am pregnant... the scan sees a sac... but will there ever be a baby in it!????

Most definitely - there IS a baby in there, you just can't see it yet. When's your next scan? x


----------



## scoobydrlp

Bunnikins said:


> ok i feel more normal now! The days just seem to be really dragging. I dont think ill be able to relax until 12 weeks have gone, and i know there is a live baby in there with a head, arms and legs! I wish time would go more quickly. I cant believe i am only 4 weeks, 3 days! Next time i am NOT taking a pregnancy test until im a week late.. just to avoid this awful first bit waiting... checking knickers, panicking at sypmtoms, panicking at lack of symptoms, panicking cos the pregnancy tests are not getting STUPIDLY darker each day. Im pretty sure im gonna go crazy soon!


I feel the same way, and I said the same thing about not testing until later next time. I feel like I've lost my mind with the stupid test lines not being dark yet. Crazy crazy crazy!!


----------



## Bunnikins

mlyn26 said:


> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> Im jealous of your 7 week-ness! Haha. I hope the next few feeks fly by! I feel like i am in limbo at the minute. The tests are saying i am pregnant... the scan sees a sac... but will there ever be a baby in it!????
> 
> Most definitely - there IS a baby in there, you just can't see it yet. When's your next scan? xClick to expand...

Unfortunately, im a sonographer, so i can scan it whenever i like... i.e, every day :dohh: Im going to try and leave it alone until next friday (5 wks, 5 days).. so hopefully there will be a yolk sac in there by then fingers crossed! xxxx


----------



## spidey

Bunnikins, I'm so jealous! Can I fly over and get a quick scan from you :winkwink:


----------



## ann89

biliboi2 said:


> Ive added u ann89

Thanks so much!


----------



## rocky1215

I'm glad I'm not the only one freaking out. I am so nervous and this hasn't sunk in at all.
I had my first appointment with my new doctor, and he kept saying miscarriages happen to everyone, and I have no clue why he kept bringing it up. My previous doctor tested me last week and my HCG was at 352 for week 4, which didn't seem that low from what I have seen. He tested it yesterday and said he would call today. I felt like a teenager again, waiting for the phone to ring, but it never did! I am hoping that no news is good news and tomorrow he will call to schedule my first ultrasound. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Ugh...light pink cm tonight. :cry:


----------



## rocky1215

Scooby, we are on the same time frame. Fingers Crossed for both of us.


----------



## scoobydrlp

rocky1215 said:


> Scooby, we are on the same time frame. Fingers Crossed for both of us.


Good luck to you. I haven't had levels done yet, but I think I'll call tomorrow to see if they'll check them. So worried :nope:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Light pink has progressed to bright pink. Bad bad bad.


----------



## spidey

spotting doesn't automatically mean something bad is happening, but I can understand your worry :hugs: I hope everything is okay


----------



## angieloo

Sending positive thoughts your way scooby!


----------



## Nitengale

Sending hugs. Many people spot during pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

scoobydrlp said:


> Light pink has progressed to bright pink. Bad bad bad.

Sorry to hear this. Get your levels checked and ask for an early scan. Best wishes. X


----------



## hopingforno2

Hello Ladies,

Ive just been to my first midwifes appointment soo happy about getting my Green notes!! :D still can't believe it haha. 

I Don't feel pregnant most of the time!!

How is everyone else feeling?

She changed my due date to July 3rd :D

Can't wait for my scan. Hope everybody's keeping well :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Actual bleeding this morning. The doctors office wont be open for a few hours. I wish i could go back to sleep to pass the time.


----------



## ozzi

Thinking of you scooby :hugs: xx


----------



## babynewbie

Lots of hugs scooby :hugs: im hope everything is ok! x


----------



## razorhips

Thinking of you Scooby, hopefully its nothing to worry about xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Found out last night that that my cousin, basically sister, is now due on July 21st! Just nine days after me! Didn't tell her about my bean, but I am so excited to share the ups and downs in a few months! 

Oh and I thought of a fun way to share with the family at Christmas last night! We will be in NY around Christmas. I am going to get a picture of a Santa Claus with his ear to my belly. Then I will make cards and title it Baby's First Christmas List or something catchy. Congratulations Mimi & Papaw!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Oh so sorry Scooby! Keep your thoughts positive! Can be normal!:hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Sorry Scrooby, i am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. I hope all turns out ok. Bleeding early on is quite common. Try and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

hopingforno2 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Ive just been to my first midwifes appointment soo happy about getting my Green notes!! :D still can't believe it haha.
> 
> I Don't feel pregnant most of the time!!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> She changed my due date to July 3rd :D
> 
> Can't wait for my scan. Hope everybody's keeping well :)

Hi i just noticed ur in the UK like me. I didnt realise the midwife saw you at 6 weeks. I was planning on waiting a bit. Did you see your GP first or just ring the surgery and tell them? When did you first ring up? x


----------



## ann89

:hugs: Scooby


----------



## Bug222

I have everything crossed for you Scooby!!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: scooby, I hope all is ok. x x


----------



## LilDreamy

Really sorry Scoob! Hope all is well! :hugs:



hopingforno2 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Ive just been to my first midwifes appointment soo happy about getting my Green notes!! :D still can't believe it haha.
> 
> I Don't feel pregnant most of the time!!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> She changed my due date to July 3rd :D
> 
> Can't wait for my scan. Hope everybody's keeping well :)

And hoping - All of my symptoms have vanished as well. I'm a bit freaking at the moment. 

They came on so strong, and just as quickly Disappeared. :wacko:
Can't wait until my appointment on the 21st to hear heart beat! Feels like forever away. :(


----------



## biliboi2

Well, my boobies still feel like painful cannonballs, and now my right nipple is stinging!


----------



## mlyn26

My ms has stepped up a gear.couldn't get out of bed all afternoon as felt so sick and was dry retching all morning. Feel crap but at least it's a good sign x


----------



## Bunnikins

spidey said:


> Bunnikins, I'm so jealous! Can I fly over and get a quick scan from you :winkwink:

Course u can! Any time! :thumbup:


----------



## Nitengale

Scooby: sending a bunch of love your way, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks for the good thoughts and encouragement everyone. Unfortunately The doctor confirms that it is most likely a miscarriage. The urine pregnancy test i took there was negative. Had blood drawn for hcg levels just to be sure, probably won't have results until tomorrow. Meanwhile I'm continuing to bleed and having very painful cramping. He prescribed loritab for me, so at least that will help with pain, and will probably knock me out for a while.


----------



## Bunnikins

:hugs: Scooby.


----------



## biliboi2

So sorry Scooby xxx hope to see you on these boards again soon xxx


----------



## msp_teen

July 8th here, according to my LMP! :)


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs::hugs: scooby x


----------



## hopeforamirac

so sorry scooby :hugs:


----------



## FeliciaD

I'm due 4 days before my Bday! Put Me Down For the 14th.


----------



## Keebs

So sorry scoobie :hugs:


----------



## Keebs

Welcome MSP and FeliciaD :flower:


----------



## mlyn26

So sorry scooby x


----------



## ann89

scoobydrlp said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts and encouragement everyone. Unfortunately The doctor confirms that it is most likely a miscarriage. The urine pregnancy test i took there was negative. Had blood drawn for hcg levels just to be sure, probably won't have results until tomorrow. Meanwhile I'm continuing to bleed and having very painful cramping. He prescribed loritab for me, so at least that will help with pain, and will probably knock me out for a while.

So sorry scooby :(


----------



## spidey

I'm sorry scooby :cry: I hope you're okay.


----------



## Bug222

Oh Scooby im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ktskittle

So after my BFP on monday with hcg levels at 64, I started having a REALLY sore throat Tuesday that was swelling immensely so I went to the ER in the middle of the night. I couldn't get my fever to come down hardly at all for a whole 24 hours. My hcg levels at 1 am early Wednesday morning were 195. I was over the moon, but I started spotting mid day Wednesday. I miscarried last month around the same point in my pregnancy, but I am prometrium and baby aspirin this time and my numbers have looked way better. I went back to the hospital today because I wasn't responding to the antibiotics and at 11 am my hcg was 329. Does this sound okay? The spotting hasn't really changed my over the last 36 hours. I just want it to stop! I have an appointment with my OB next wednesday. They told me I could stop by for another beta test tomorrow to see if it's still rising. I just keep praying! [-o&lt;


----------



## scoobydrlp

I don't know much about levels so I'm not help there. But hoping for the best for you, ktskittle!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry scooby, I hope you're ok. x x

Sorry ktskittle, I don't know anything about HCG levels, I hope someone else can help. I have had spotting with both pregnancies, so it's not necessarily a bad thing. Hope all is ok :hugs:

Bunnikins, I wondered how you got such an early scan - that's cool! I might have to visit you too :haha:


----------



## Conina

Hi all can I join? Got my BFP last night at 14 (or 15) DPO. So excited/nervous and DH is trying to be v sensible and say "lets just wait for a few weeks and see what happens before we start celebrating"... We were trying for 16 months and I'm 35 (36 next month!) so he's being sensible...

Anyway according to NHS website my due date would be 20 July!!!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Hi everyone and congrats! I wonder if I can join this thread? I'm due 20th July :)


----------



## sapphire1

Congrats and welcome to all the new bfps! :flower:


----------



## Xanth

Hello ladies

Can you add me for the 4th July please :hugs:


----------



## ktskittle

My spotting has stopped! Thank goodness. I just hope it stays FAR, FAR away!
Welcome new bfps! I am so glad to see some folks who share my July 20th due date. (Although I am wondering if my first scan will move my due date sooner as my HCG levels seem kind of high for this early.)


----------



## mlyn26

Got my booking in apt for 21st Nov. Suffering badly with both diarrhea and sickness today x


----------



## Conina

Can anybody who's been through it before in the UK let me know how things go from here? I have a drs appointment for 21 Nov - does he just basically refer me on to the midwife?


----------



## sapphire1

Conina said:


> Can anybody who's been through it before in the UK let me know how things go from here? I have a drs appointment for 21 Nov - does he just basically refer me on to the midwife?

Yes, probably. It's different in different places. I just told the dr's receptionist - she took my details and said the midwife would contact me with a booking appt date (which is usually around wk 8 of the pregnancy). When I was pregnant with Holly I was in Scotland, and they had the same procedure there.

Hope you feel better soon Mlyn :flower:

Glad the spotting has stopped ktskittle. I had some light bleeding too, it makes you paranoid :wacko:


----------



## babynewbie

Conina said:


> Can anybody who's been through it before in the UK let me know how things go from here? I have a drs appointment for 21 Nov - does he just basically refer me on to the midwife?

Yeah, with my first pregnancy i saw my doctor who made a quick calculation of my due date based on LMP and took some details, then i got a phone call about a few days later from the midwife for my first appointment with her, which was about 8/9 weeks. You get a whole load of info from her and everything will be written in your notes :)

Im really excited about getting my notes this time around! I used to love reading through it all as the pregnancy progressed, its a shame you cant keep them afterwards :(


----------



## Peters Pooky

Hi Ladies! I found out yesterday! Ahhhh! I'm due July 11th :D


----------



## Bunnikins

Welcome Peters Pooky! 

I got my 3+ on the digi today at 4+5 weeks! But despite this i am still feeling extremely negative. I have a feeling this pregnancy is never going to develop into an actual baby. I even bought some panty liners on my way home... I hate this!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Bunnikins said:


> Welcome Peters Pooky!
> 
> I got my 3+ on the digi today at 4+5 weeks! But despite this i am still feeling extremely negative. I have a feeling this pregnancy is never going to develop into an actual baby. I even bought some panty liners on my way home... I hate this!

I sure hope you're wrong, but I know how you feel. Fx'd for you!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Peters Pooky!

Bunnikins - try and relax :hugs: I was sure something was going to go wrong when I was pregnant with Holly, it never did. It's fab that you got a 3+ on a digi - I still haven't got that. I took one 4 days ago and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm hoping it's wrong, and will take another tomorrow to see if it's gone up.


----------



## Bunnikins

Thanks so much. I dunno why i feel this way. Im usually a very chilled out person. Coming on here helps me a LOT. By the way i love the name holly for a girl! Its on my top 10 list. and i bet you get a good old 2-3 or 3+ on your next one. xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks! Holly was born a week before xmas, hence the name :haha: I can't believe I have managed to hold off POAS for almost 5 days!! If hpts weren't so expensive, I'd be peeing on them everyday :dohh:


----------



## Bunnikins

I have spent an absolute fortune on them! Money i havent even got... I darent even add up what ive spent, it must be over £100 ::wacko: :blush: Its £8.50 every time i buy a digital for a start, and ive done 4 of them just til i got to my 3+, and loads of FRERs and other random brands along the way.. just to convince myself that i still actually AM pregnant. It is absolute insanity! If my husband knew he would think i was loopy... and i AM! 

I wish id just pre-bought a big batch of internet cheap ones just to satisfy my obsession.. but i wasnt expecting a BFP this month! :dohh:


----------



## sapphire1

I know, it's crazy! I wish I had a load of IC's, there'd be no stopping me then. The thing that annoys me most about digis is that the result only stays on them a couple of days. Then it vanishes :nope: I like to keep my hpts, I've got loads of them knocking about!


----------



## Bunnikins

I know! youd think for the amount we pay for them it would stay on forever! I took a photo of the first one i took luckily - should i ever want to re-live the moment!


----------



## Bug222

i really should have taken a picture!! maybe I will do another next week to see if it has increased the weeks and take a pic of that one!


----------



## Bunnikins

It will have done i bet! Was the first one you did 1-2? I took one on Monday and it said 2-3. I was so excited! & i only did the one today to see the little 3+ to cheer me up on a negative day! Did you do a normal test too? I saved the normal test cos as far as im aware, the two lines never fade do they? xxx


----------



## sapphire1

Normal test lines stay forever. I've still got all Holly's tests and the lines are clear as day :D


----------



## Bunnikins

Good! Im keeping my FRERS, all 3 of them LOL! The first one where the line is faint, the second where its as dark and the control and then the very exciting moment when the test line was darker than the control! (how sad am i!?!)


----------



## lysh

Hi ladies! I am cautiously pregnant...just got my BFP 4 days ago! Due to some mild brown spotting I am going for HGC testing. So if all is healthy, I will be due around July 20th! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay, welcome Lysh! xxx


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies id love to join you all, my due date is 17th july:happydance:

Have my booking in appointment 30th of this month and my first scan 5/12.

So so happy but so scared i hope i feel at least a bit better than this after the scan.


----------



## LilDreamy

Starting to blieed. :cry:

Had a really bad feeling this one wasn't going to be a sticky. :(

Hope the rest of you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

I've only just whiped twice but it looks like it's turning bright red. Blah. 
Anyway. Happy for the rest of you lovely ladies. :D

Wish my luck for next time. :/


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh gosh im so sorry LilDreamy xxx :hugs:


----------



## Keebs

Oh LilDreamy, so sorry.

Fingers crossed it's not what you fear :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: LilDreamy, I'm sorry hun.


----------



## babynewbie

Big hugs lildreamy :hugs:

And yay for all the new BFPs! :D


----------



## lysh

Sorry lildreamy.....:hugs:


----------



## scoobydrlp

:hugs: lildreamy


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lildreamy, I'm so sorry to hear that.

Don't give up yet, though. I bled heavily for two weeks with DS, but he hung in there!


----------



## LilDreamy

InVivoVeritas said:


> Lildreamy, I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Don't give up yet, though. I bled heavily for two weeks with DS, but he hung in there!

Thanks. :)

I'm bleeding more. I took another clearblue pregnancy test and it still says I'm pregnant.. but I'm sure I've taken it too soon. 
Thanks everyone. :)


----------



## Conina

Sorry Lildreamy :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Bleeding isn't always bad LilDreamy, it is worrying though. When I was about 5 weeks pregnant with Holly I had some bright red blood, and a fair bit of it - that all turned out fine. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about, maybe they could do a scan to make sure :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

I am hoping for the best for you LilDreamy :happydance:

Bunnikins- yup I did every kind of test there is lol... still have the FRER with its nice dark lines!! DH thinks it is weird to keep it but I just can't throw it out!


----------



## mlyn26

Thinking of you lildreamy x


----------



## heavyheart

Everything crossed for you lildreamy that your beany is snug hanging in there:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## hopeforamirac

LilDreamy said:


> Starting to blieed. :cry:
> 
> Had a really bad feeling this one wasn't going to be a sticky. :(
> 
> Hope the rest of you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> I've only just whiped twice but it looks like it's turning bright red. Blah.
> Anyway. Happy for the rest of you lovely ladies. :D
> 
> Wish my luck for next time. :/

Im so sorry, i really hope this isnt what you think it is :hugs:

can you get a scan or something xx


----------



## ann89

LilDreamy said:


> Starting to blieed. :cry:
> 
> Had a really bad feeling this one wasn't going to be a sticky. :(
> 
> Hope the rest of you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> I've only just whiped twice but it looks like it's turning bright red. Blah.
> Anyway. Happy for the rest of you lovely ladies. :D
> 
> Wish my luck for next time. :/

:hugs:


----------



## belle254

hi all :) can i join?
I'm almost 6 and a half weeks and a midwife has already booked in to see me next tues/weds. hoping it will seem more real!
at the mo i keep getting headaches that fade then come back, and feel hungry but sicky at the same time! crazy! didnt get out of bed at all yesterday xxxxxxxxxx

p.s. im due around july 5th :) x


----------



## mlyn26

belle254 said:


> hi all :) can i join?
> I'm almost 6 and a half weeks and a midwife has already booked in to see me next tues/weds. hoping it will seem more real!
> at the mo i keep getting headaches that fade then come back, and feel hungry but sicky at the same time! crazy! didnt get out of bed at all yesterday xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> p.s. im due around july 5th :) x

I'm getting this hunger and sickness and on Thurs i was in bed for 24 hours but did manage to vomit in the evening - yuk. It's nice to know the hormones are increasing but i feel bloody awful. x


----------



## lysh

Hi Belle....I just joined in too.

I do not have morning sickness yet, but I am still early. I just entered into my 5th week.....I am about 4 weeks 1 day right now. I do have tender breasts...not unbearable, just mildly uncomfortable.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hi Ladies! I dropped off the map this weekend. Friday I had NO symptoms. I haven't had many to start with, but my boobs stopped aching and I was having no cramps all day. I told DH I was concerned, started crying my eyes out! "What if there is just nothing in there!?!" 

DH says, "Baby, don't you think this uh...episode...might be a symptom?" 
I immediately stop crying and feel as if I am :cloud9: 

So still a bit nervous by my lack of symptoms, but I had some nice cramps yesterday. Who knew I would ever be happy to cramp?

So the question is for you mommas out there. Is lack of symptoms normal 5w3d today?


----------



## biliboi2

I also didnt have so many cramps last week (week 5). But my boobies were hurting! Also I moved my leg yesterday and had a stabbing pain low in my stomach on my left hand side! It caught me off guard! No cramps today but still tender boobs.


----------



## Bunnikins

Just tender boobs at the mo. I must admit i was also getting worried about the lack of symptoms, but if i wasnt the irrational pregnant one, id be telling myself - every pregnancy is different, some people get NO symtoms what-so-ever! Just think of the women who dont even know theyre pregnant til a baby pops out!


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome Belle :D

It's pretty normal to be quite symptomless early on. All I have are weird feeling boobies, and a tendency to be a bit mental :blush: I haven't had many cramps either, and I'm STILL waiting for a 3+ on a digi!!!! I've googled like mad and decided the tests are crap, and my hcg levels must just be on the lower side of average.

I saw a programme called 'I didn't know I was pregnant' last night. Unbelievable! :wacko:


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies!! I don't really have any symptoms either... I had some heartburn when I first found out.. but not much lately.. a headache one night.. and I was light headed for about an hour one day.. But that was about it.


----------



## overcomer79

peacelikeariv said:


> Hi Ladies! I dropped off the map this weekend. Friday I had NO symptoms. I haven't had many to start with, but my boobs stopped aching and I was having no cramps all day. I told DH I was concerned, started crying my eyes out! "What if there is just nothing in there!?!"
> 
> DH says, "Baby, don't you think this uh...episode...might be a symptom?"
> I immediately stop crying and feel as if I am :cloud9:
> 
> So still a bit nervous by my lack of symptoms, but I had some nice cramps yesterday. Who knew I would ever be happy to cramp?
> 
> So the question is for you mommas out there. Is lack of symptoms normal 5w3d today?

With my son, I had no symptoms until 6 weeks!!! The only symptom I had then was sleeping 12 hours a day!!! With this one, the symptoms started 2 days before getting my bfp. Each pregnancy is different as I have learned. I still freak out afraid that this baby will be taken away from me. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and I just wish I could fast forward to my scan and workup on 12/12. 

Oh I just have to say some of your ladies siggies make me :cry:


----------



## Nitengale

Hey ladies,

I also have very little symptoms, and it makes me a little nervous too. By 6 weeks with my last pregnancy I was already feeling pretty sick. This time around I only have sore boobs, emotional, and a little tired.

It's kind of a waiting game right now.

xx :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

I think the symptoms change. Prior to bfp up til 5ish weeks my boobs were agony. Then i had slight nausea on and off, then i got loads of dry skin, spots, increased appetite, now i have no real appetite (most foods seem gross, and what i can eat changes day to day), intense nausea and have vomited, extreme tiredness, irritability and emotional wreck! x


----------



## spidey

My symptoms are different from this pregnancy and my last. For my last I had sore boobs, early nausea, extreme dizziness, exhaustion and very sore gums, all of which started during the 4th and 5th week. This time my only symptom is nausea and it didn't start until almost 6 weeks. I was hoping to skip the nausea, but no such luck!


----------



## beanhunter

Room for one more? After ttc for 2 years and about to start ivf we finally got our :bfp: last weekend! Feeling really tired with sore boobs and a but sickly. Still in disbelief and so so scared that something will go wrong. GP planning to get me a scan on 21st when I'll be about 6+4. Should we see much by then?

Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome and congrats beanhunter! :D


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay beanhunter thats amazing u got your BFP after so long! Welcome xxx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Welcome beanhunter and Congratulations!!


----------



## pitty

In about 2hrs I go for my next scan, 7weeks, so scared, really want to see a heartbeat, sooooo nervous!!


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck pitty!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Best of luck pitty! Let us know what you see.


----------



## sapphire1

Good luck Pitty, be sure to update us!

I have been booked in for a scan tomorrow as I had some more bleeding last night. Does anyone know what you'd expect to see at around 6 weeks? :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Good luck pitty!

Sapphire i had a scan at about 5/6 weeks with my first pregnancy and i saw just a little blob with a tiny flicker of a heartbeat in the middle :D Good luck hun x

eta: this isnt mine its from google :thumbup: along the lines of what you should see


Spoiler
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3059/2569646578_7ca6abb290.jpg


----------



## pitty

everything went great, heard and seen heartbeat, met the midwife, got a lot of info, next appointment in 3weeks, I thought I was 7weeks, measured 6 weeks+ 5days, so pretty close hey


----------



## babynewbie

Glad it went well :D


----------



## mlyn26

Pleased it all went well. xx


----------



## Conina

Fab news Pitty!


----------



## Conina

By the way, for some reason I'm feeling really weird about changing my ticker/signature. Anyone else feel like it's tempting fate???


----------



## mlyn26

sapphire1 said:


> Good luck Pitty, be sure to update us!
> 
> I have been booked in for a scan tomorrow as I had some more bleeding last night. Does anyone know what you'd expect to see at around 6 weeks? :flower:

Good luck hun. My avatar pic is 6weeks 3days. I saw a hb but sometimes it doesn't show until 6weeks 1day etc so don't panic if you don't x


----------



## bluberrymufin

Glad everything went well pitty


----------



## tmr1234

Hiya can i come in?

Got my BFP this morning so still a bit is this really going on. I have not been to the GP yet i may go next week when it is all gone in.

I am only almost 4 weeks EDD 25th July


----------



## mad_but_glad

Mind if I join? Im due July 12th :happydance:


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome newbies x


----------



## overcomer79

Someone asked about siggy change...I'm one to not change my siggy until my ultrasound in four weeks. I hope it flies by. I am sure it will with the holidays approaching and my friend leaving to spend time with her hubby in england (he's in the airforce). My semester is winding down at my job so we will see how much the time goes by. I just want to see the heartbeat!!


----------



## overcomer79

Anyone being neurotic like me and still tempting? lol


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome newbies :D

I worried about putting a ticker on too. At first I just had a bfp spoiler, but I took it off when I started bleeding the first time. In the end I just thought sod it!

I haven't been temping at all. I did when I was newly pregnant with Holly, then my temp nosedived and I panicked. I stopped after that :haha:


----------



## biliboi2

Well, I stood up quickly today to shout at some children while I was on yard duty and had a massive dagger pain low in my stomach! I must remember not to get up that fast again!


----------



## sapphire1

Ooh yeah, that's bad biliboi. It really hurts doesn't it :wacko:


----------



## peacelikeariv

mad_but_glad said:


> Mind if I join? Im due July 12th :happydance:

Welcome! I am due on the 12th as well!


----------



## biliboi2

Yes - and then you remember - "oh yeah - I'm pregnant!"


----------



## Mrs W 11

Can I join you? I am due 1st July probably x


----------



## lysh

Welcome to everyone!

Overcomer- Yes, I am neurotic and I still temp. I like seeing that it is still high. It dropped a bit one day, but it was still above my coverline. Since then, it has continued to go up. It makes me feel better since right now it is hard to tell what is going on inside with the little bean.

Being so early in the pregnancy, I feel like I am always symptom spotting and anxious. I wonder if this anxiousness will ever go away or if there is always another reason to worry! lol For instance, when I have a private moment I am constantly squishing my boobs to see if they are still a bit tender! I mean, what the heck is wrong with me? :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

lysh said:


> Welcome to everyone!
> 
> Overcomer- Yes, I am neurotic and I still temp. I like seeing that it is still high. It dropped a bit one day, but it was still above my coverline. Since then, it has continued to go up. It makes me feel better since right now it is hard to tell what is going on inside with the little bean.
> 
> Being so early in the pregnancy, I feel like I am always symptom spotting and anxious. I wonder if this anxiousness will ever go away or if there is always another reason to worry! lol For instance, when I have a private moment I am constantly squishing my boobs to see if they are still a bit tender! I mean, what the heck is wrong with me? :haha:

I am a private moment squisher victim too! :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

lysh said:


> Welcome to everyone!
> 
> Overcomer- Yes, I am neurotic and I still temp. I like seeing that it is still high. It dropped a bit one day, but it was still above my coverline. Since then, it has continued to go up. It makes me feel better since right now it is hard to tell what is going on inside with the little bean.
> 
> Being so early in the pregnancy, I feel like I am always symptom spotting and anxious. I wonder if this anxiousness will ever go away or if there is always another reason to worry! lol For instance, when I have a private moment I am constantly squishing my boobs to see if they are still a bit tender! I mean, what the heck is wrong with me? :haha:

So my temp is not going up but it is still about a degree above cover so I assume that is ok. I don't know when to stop. I want my ultrasound lol.

:haha: about private squisher


----------



## lysh

How far along are you overcomer? I bet your temp. will continue to rise the as more progesterone and stuff increases. I think once I get past the hcg testing this week to see if my hormones are doubling like they should I will feel better and stop temping. For now it helps decrease my anxiety!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

biliboi, I always get that stabbing pain when I sneeze -- I think it's round ligament pain. It's my no-fail sign that I'm pregnant!


----------



## rocky1215

At what point do you stop forgetting you are pregnant? I am so scared that I am going to accidentally eat some deli meat or something bad for me, or grab a glass of wine. Maybe once I feel pregnant, this feeling will go away.


----------



## lysh

rocky- I don't forget I am pregnant....I think about it (and worry) WAY too much to be forgetful. Maybe it just does not seem real to you yet because it is so early....I am sure as symptoms progress you will feel more pregnant.


----------



## rocky1215

I go back and forth between forgetting and overthinking it. I'm trying to stay in the moment and enjoy everything as it happens and not wish my pregnancy along. I think I will feel safer tomorrow, when I 6 weeks along, it just sounds like a safer number... I don't know why I think that.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Woo Hoo for the private boobie squishers! Make that +1! 

Today, however, there was no need. I actually took a peek at the right nip to see if I had perhaps been stung by a bug of some sort! I had no idea they would sting! I thought it was just aches to be expecting! :blush:


----------



## Bug222

im def a member in the quick squish in private club!!!:haha:


----------



## albs

hehe i'm so glad i found this thread, i am the worst private bb squisher! if i'm home alone i do it so often that they're probably sore from the squishing as much as from the hormones!

so i think i'm due July 7th but i've got a dating scan next tuesday. can't wait as we've had a rocky week (bleeding/spotting since Wednesday) but the docs are hopeful so we're trying to be too! but in the meantime, please excuse me whilst i go and check my bbs again...


----------



## tmr1234

lysh~ I always symptom spot as i always think no i just can't be preg i did with my last and because i didn't have m/s i really started to worry as i had it really bad with my 1st.

rocky~ I don't think you can forget but saying that all the way throw my last preg i use to wake in the morning and a few secs later it would hit me that i had a baby in my belly.

I am another boobe squisher i think it is just the only thing that can keep are minds to not over worry. But mine are not as sore as they where with my LO but i can say i am starting with m/s. I didnt have any with my LO but had it really bad with my 1st but it only started at 6 weeks.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya 

can I join plz? after 2 years and one loss In finally pregnant again with my second child. I lost my beany at 5+4 which is what I am today so trying to stay calm and lots of toilet breaks checking :haha:

Im due July 14th roughly first MW appt next week. I was going to do something to do with a xmas card with my 7 week scan pic inside thats an ace idea to personalise it :thumbup:

Shona

xx


----------



## babynewbie

I do forget sometimes, if im really preoccupied with something when i sit down and relax or i hear or see something pregnant related i go 'Oh yeah holy frick im pregnant!' :dohh: :haha:

And i would be a private boob squisher but they are so painful i can barely touch them! Just my arm brushing against them is so sore! :(

And rocky i agree 6 weeks feels like a safer place! Dont know why, maybe its cos its half way to the even safer number of 12 weeks!


----------



## heavyheart

private boob squishier :rofl::rofl: i do that constantly lol, i even caught myself doing it while driving the car yesterday :haha: my hubby just looked at me with confusion :dohh: xx


----------



## tmr1234

It is so funny what us pregnant woman do. Even when TTC if some ppl new all the little things i think we would be carted off the the hospital.

I had to get some more test today just to make sure my 1s yesterday was right i just love seeing them words come up....


----------



## bluberrymufin

Private squisher here too lol
Called and set up my first dr appt yesterday though they said I can't have an ultrasound until my insurance kicks in which I just applied for last week and can take up to 30 days! Hopefully and prayerfully it goes through before then so I can see my bean


----------



## overcomer79

lysh said:


> How far along are you overcomer? I bet your temp. will continue to rise the as more progesterone and stuff increases. I think once I get past the hcg testing this week to see if my hormones are doubling like they should I will feel better and stop temping. For now it helps decrease my anxiety!

I'm 5 wks 2 day. I won't have bloods done until 9 weeks so probably will temp until then.


----------



## overcomer79

I'm not squishy yet lol but mine didn't get sore until 6 weeks with my son.


----------



## Razcox

Can i join? May be a short stay but trying to be more positive! 

Got a BFP yesterday and EDD is 20th july, i have a translocation though so might not be a viable pregnacy. Having a scan at 7 weeks and then hopefully another one at 9 and once i hit that point i should know a bit more as i tend to lose them at 8 weeks.


----------



## overcomer79

Razcox said:


> Can i join? May be a short stay but trying to be more positive!
> 
> Got a BFP yesterday and EDD is 20th july, i have a translocation though so might not be a viable pregnacy. Having a scan at 7 weeks and then hopefully another one at 9 and once i hit that point i should know a bit more as i tend to lose them at 8 weeks.

Welcome and hoping the best for you.


----------



## hopingforno2

Sorry ive not been on for a while, had no internet as my supplier hates me :(

Conina I just saw the doc he put it on the computer and i then booked myself in with midwife :) 

Im quite shocked it seems to be going quickly my previous pregnancy dragged until 12 weeks with my daughter but im 7 weeks already cant quite believe it!

Im a secret squeezer too but not much a secret i keep getting caught :0 haha.

Im now having major symptoms.... evening sickness, sore boobs, severe tiredness! and mainly...I HAVE A BUMP!! i have to wear maternity jeans OMG lol.
Im getting married in a few weeks and there's No way im getting in my dress!!!

Good luck to you all until we get to 12 weeks :) x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I don't forget that I'm pregnant, but I do forget sometimes that I shouldn't eat raw cookie-dough for example.

DD caught me before the spoon made it into my mouth. SHE doesn't forget!! :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Welcome Razcox fingers crossed that this is your sticky baby! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

thanks for all the welcomes ladies!


----------



## mlyn26

Razcox said:


> Can i join? May be a short stay but trying to be more positive!
> 
> Got a BFP yesterday and EDD is 20th july, i have a translocation though so might not be a viable pregnacy. Having a scan at 7 weeks and then hopefully another one at 9 and once i hit that point i should know a bit more as i tend to lose them at 8 weeks.

Welcome. I hope you make it well out of first tri, into 2nd and 3rd and take home a baby. 
X


----------



## peacelikeariv

So many BFPs! Wonderful everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

LOL at the boob squishing! Its nice to know maybe im normal afterall? Welcome to all the new BFPs xxxx


----------



## lysh

Haha....it was great coming home to sit and read that there are many other private boob squishers out there!!!! lol So my last squish indicates that my boobs are still slightly tender! ha

Otherwise, my doc called me today to tell me my HCg levels are rising nicely. I have another blood test tomorrow. However, I did spot a bit today, but nothing pink or red. So I am trying not to get too anxious about that.

I think I will feel calmer if I can get to 6 weeks.

Welcome to all the new members! I wish us all a healthy journey to July!!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Just popping in to say bye ladies, and I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies :flower:

Sadly, my scan today revealed that there isn't anything in my uterus. I'm awaiting bloodwork to tell me if it's a miscarriage, or a possible ectopic.

It's been nice getting to know you, hope to see you in 1st tri again soon x x


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no sapphire i am so very sorry. :hugs: We WILL see you in 1st trimester soon xxxxxx


----------



## tmr1234

sapphire i am so sorry

Well m/s has kicked in big time and i am only 4 weeks going to the GP today to get booked in with a midewife hopefully i get the same 1 i had with my LO.


----------



## beanhunter

Morning all. Also a bb squished but now that ms has kicked in with a vengeance I do it less! Feel shocking but after so long ttc don't want to complain.


----------



## biliboi2

big hugs sapphire x


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry sapphire. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Oh no sapphire im so so sorry hun :nope: :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm so sorry to hear that Sapphire.


----------



## hopingforno2

So sorry for your loss Sapphire.

I received my booking letter for the hospital yesterday im there in 2 weeks :)
But i feel mega sick so im just going to carry on feeling sorry for myself! We spent 21 months TTC and you'd think id be happy to be feeling sick but its getting out of hand, its all the time :( xxx


----------



## Razcox

Oh no i am so sorry Sapphire x


----------



## lysh

Sapphire- I am so sorry for your loss. I hope to see you around 1st trimester again as well.


----------



## Viking15

Sapphire :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

so sorry sapphire :cry: :hug:


----------



## mlyn26

I am so sorry for your loss Sapphire x


----------



## peacelikeariv

:hugs:Sapphire! See you soon!


----------



## spidey

tmr, did you have sickness that early with your others? Might be girl this time (or twins :lol:)!

A bit worried today since my m/s has really eased up yesterday and today. I did find that hot chocolate calms my stomach but I doubt it would make me feel this good. Stupid pregnancy worry.

Sapphire, how are you feeling today?


----------



## sapphire1

spidey said:


> tmr, did you have sickness that early with your others? Might be girl this time (or twins :lol:)!
> 
> A bit worried today since my m/s has really eased up yesterday and today. I did find that hot chocolate calms my stomach but I doubt it would make me feel this good. Stupid pregnancy worry.
> 
> Sapphire, how are you feeling today?

Hey spidey! I bet your sickness will be back tonight, and you'll regret worrying about it. IKWYM though, it is reassuring to feel horrible. I'm ok thanks, just counting down the hours til tomorrow.

Thanks for your well wishes ladies :flower:


----------



## overcomer79

Spidey, I went a few days with zero sickness. Now it is back in full force today! I'm sure beanie is just fine :)


----------



## tmr1234

spidey said:


> tmr, did you have sickness that early with your others? Might be girl this time (or twins :lol:)!
> 
> A bit worried today since my m/s has really eased up yesterday and today. I did find that hot chocolate calms my stomach but I doubt it would make me feel this good. Stupid pregnancy worry.
> 
> Sapphire, how are you feeling today?

No didnt have any with Lucas and only started at 6weeks with rueben. I realy wish it was a girl. I would prob die if it was twins but we do have them in the fam


----------



## Nitengale

Still no real m/s yet. I am so confused, with my last one i was already feeling sick all day. All I have lately are some hollow feelings in my stomach. Bbs are still super sore and swollen though and I feel like crying easily. So at least I have some symptoms.


----------



## peacelikeariv

So I have been debating about taking dh to my pregnancy confirmation. If they are just going to do the pee stick, he has been there done that. At the same time, if the np says you are crazy there is no baby in there. I REALLY need him to be there!


----------



## spidey

well m/s is still here but minor. I can get myself gagging if I think about hamburgers :haha: I just started drinking milk and hot chocolate and I think the dairy has been great at settling my stomach more than juice. 

overcomer- :hi: remember me from the Lions cub thread? I'm glad you got your bfp without having to wait too many cycles :thumbup:

Sapphire, let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow.


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv said:


> So I have been debating about taking dh to my pregnancy confirmation. If they are just going to do the pee stick, he has been there done that. At the same time, if the np says you are crazy there is no baby in there. I REALLY need him to be there!

Take him with you i reckon. He will probably want to go anyway. and they WONT say youre crazy with no baby! :thumbup:


----------



## cera

Hi Ladies, may I join?! I already have this thread's secret squishy "hand shake" down pat! :rofl:

I'm estimated due July 16 off FF (it feels soo weird writing 'I'm due' :haha:) and first ultrasound is Dec 8th.


----------



## spidey

LOL cera, I keep doing the secret handshake but with no purpose :haha: My boobs don't hurt at all and I clearly remember them hurting with my daughter. It was the one symptom I could rely on :lol:


----------



## tmr1234

I went to the GP yesterday and she looked at me like why would she want to know i am preg... But i got my pack she asked if i am taking the right dose on F acid as if your BMI is over 30 you have to take more than the 400 and then sent me on my way i have to wait for the midwife to ring for my booking in app now which should be before next fri.

I woke this am with really strange belly rumbles like a car alarm going off lol My dh told me to get out of bed and eat lol 

overcomer~ I know i had saw your name before untill spidey said you was from the Lions cub thread then the penny droped


----------



## hel_5

Hi, can i join, im due 17th july with my 3rd and im freaking out a bit about it!!!! :rofl: just waiting on the ms & nausea to kick in as i was really bad with my other pregnancies and havent had it this time round - never thought i would wish myself to have ms & nausea again (it lasted the WHOLE 9 months!!!) :haha:


----------



## mlyn26

tmr1234 said:


> she asked if i am taking the right dose on F acid as if your BMI is over 30 you have to take more than the 400

WHAT, I've never heard this? My bmi is over 30 and i have only been taking the 400mg.


----------



## overcomer79

spidey!! I do remember you!! Good to see a familiar face on the same thread!!!

Cera, you and I are do the same day!!!!!

I am having sharp stabbing pains in my abdomen area. I am sure probably rlp since this is my second pregnancy. My symptoms are totally different then my first time. I also keep dreaming about a girl. I think it is all the pressure put on me to have a girl!! My mom knows this is her last grandchild and has three grandsons plus my DS's daycare worker wants a little girl that looks like DS (ok I have to be bias and say he is adorable :haha:) 

I'm a bit of a b!tch these days. I went off on the local news channel's facebook wall this morning. About six months ago, I signed up for text alerts for extreme weather conditions. I would label a tornado watch and severe thunderstorms as such. WELL, I got NO text alerts last night!!! But yet, I got a text about people losing their lives from the storm and election results a few weeks ago! Why didn't I get a text about the alerts???? Am I over reacting here? We sleep on the top level of our house...even my 2 year old...


----------



## overcomer79

due not do...sorry I'm fighting mad over the wasted text messages!


----------



## Razcox

I havent heard this either and my BMI has crept back up to 30 again, i am just taking the normal amout in a pregnacy vitamin


----------



## overcomer79

Only research I find says over 35 percent on the BMI...I will ask my OB when I go for my 9 week.


----------



## overcomer79

https://www.womenshealth.gov/publications/our-publications/fact-sheet/folic-acid.cfm

Doesn't really indicate a higher BMI...just those at risk for SB. I still have a lot to think on and there are other links on this page.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Secret handshake lolololololol


----------



## overcomer79

Can we get the dd list updated please? No one from july 16th onward is on there...thanks :)


----------



## biliboi2

Well ladies, I went for my first appointment with the midwife today. She took my blood pressure. Because I am 11 + weeks by LMP (7 weeks by ovulation) she said she will need to book me at home next week. I said it was very awkward with work and could I do an evening or come to the surgery. She said no because it takes longer than the 15 min slot she is allocated at the surgery. So she is coming to me at home one day next week, she is going to ring on my mobile first so I can leave work and get home (so I dont have to have the whole morning off). 

She also kept saying I was 11+ weeks. I asked about going privately for a scan if that would avoid taking time off work but she said she would still have to book me anyway. I am still thinking of going privately for a scan, just to confirm the date.


----------



## biliboi2

overcomer79 said:


> Can we get the dd list updated please? No one from july 16th onward is on there...thanks :)

If anyone wants their edd added to the front page, message me with your username and edd.


----------



## sammycaine

ms is kicking in, feel like crap all day! Not complaining tho, i will take it all! Can't wait for my scan in about 2 weeks. I am getting nervous, the last time i went for a scan I thought I was 10 weeks and unfortunately bean stopped developing at 6. Hope everyone else is happily as ill as I am!


----------



## biliboi2

Well, just had a look online, and no where has any scans for this weekend anyway! So will just have to wait for my booking appointment for them to book me an NHS scan


----------



## mlyn26

Bleeding and passing clots so think I'll be leaving here. Having scan tomorrow or Monday to check what's happening. 
Wishing everyone healthy pregnancies x


----------



## biliboi2

Good luck mlyn x


----------



## babynewbie

mlyn26 sorry hun :nope: :hugs:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Well, I am pregnant! Went for my confirmation this morning and the nurse says oh yeah, you are pregnant for sure. Woo Hoo! 

NP did a pelvic to make sure my uterus was at 6w. She let me ask 10 million 
?s. DH was a champ. 

statistics she gave : 1 in 5 miscarry, after 10w my chances go to 8%, after hb is found less than 3%. 

FX for a good 6w and 6more to come. I do not get to see the babe until Jan6th because of overbooking and the holidays. But on the bright side, there will be much to see by that time. And they changed by date from 7/12 to 7/13.

Thats a long thread, but just wanted to tell you ladies! WOO HOO! BABY IS IN THERE FOR SURE! :happydance:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Club handshake:haha: Love it!


----------



## overcomer79

thinking the best mlyn xx


----------



## Nitengale

Sending prayers Mlyn:hugs::flower:


----------



## hel_5

Thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## overcomer79

How do you do a spoiler? I don't want to display a full ticker yet b/c I don't want to look at it until after my ultrasound but a "spoiler" sounds like a good ideal!


----------



## hel_5

Yeah thats why i did it!!! still nervous about everything!!

If you go 'advanced' at the bar above there is a smily with a thick black line through it (last button on the right hand side) - press on it and then put your ticker in the middle of it - hope that made sense xxx

ok edit - baby brain with blondeness does not mix well!!! when you go into do your siggy the smily face with the line through it is on the far right hand side xx


----------



## overcomer79

Yay!!! I think I did it!! Thanks!!!


----------



## overcomer79

no I didn't ugh not the right ticker


----------



## overcomer79

ok think I got it now.


----------



## hel_5

overcomer79 said:


> ok think I got it now.

:thumbup:


----------



## overcomer79

Ok I am a bit concerned. I have bump soreness from my navel up. It mainly is throbbing in my navel area. I don't recall this with my DS but it is very uncomfortable and I am not sure if it is normal. I posted in first tri boards but not getting a response. I can't even bend over to do something at work as it creates too much pain...I have to kneel. Any advice?


----------



## Bunnikins

Sorry i dunno, Maybe its just things stretching in there? x

Quick question. When are you all planning to telling people? I am so confused one minute i want to tell everyone and the next i want to wait til the 12 week scan... then maybe even the 20 weeks scan just to be safe....


----------



## peacelikeariv

Bunnikins said:


> Sorry i dunno, Maybe its just things stretching in there? x
> 
> Quick question. When are you all planning to telling people? I am so confused one minute i want to tell everyone and the next i want to wait til the 12 week scan... then maybe even the 20 weeks scan just to be safe....

DH and I have a couple that we spend a lot of time with and we are telling them at 10weeks. We are taking a weekend trip together and thought that would be a great time. We are holding out until Christmas for all the family and general public. I have a cute Christmas card idea prepared. Also we will get out of the houses faster if we tell them we have to go see the others and tell them...:haha:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Mlyn, I'm so sorry. x x


----------



## overcomer79

My dr said rest, tylenol, fluids and heating pad that it can be quite common. Someone seems to think I could have pulled a muscle as I have been lifting my 2 yr old and carrying him around.

I had to tell people right away unfortunately because with my job I have medical restrictions and wanted them to know right away. All I can do is just pray and hope for the best.


----------



## spidey

Sapphire, how did your appointment go?

I'm so sorry mlyn :cry:

I already told most people- my parents and DH's mom since I need extra help with Kira on bad m/s days, and my closest friends. My supervisor at work knows too. DH isn't planning on telling his work until 20 weeks, but the rest of my work will probably know around 12 weeks if they haven't already figured it out.


----------



## Nitengale

I have told close friends and family already. I will tell the public around 12 weeks.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mlyn, thinking of you and hoping all goes well at your scan. :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Mlyn26~ So sorry hope evr thing is fine.

Billiboi2~ If you are 7 weeks from ov you add 2 weeks on to get your EDD But all midwifes docs go by LMP in the UK untill you 12 week scan.

Bunnikins~ We told are mum & dads the day we found out i allways think if somthing gose wrong they will be there to help us throw.


Here is some thing about the folic acid apparently if you have a BMI of over 30 its recommended you take 5milligrams of Folic acid a day. The standard tablets are 400 micrograms so the recommended dose is about 12 tablets a day! I didn't get told this with my outher 2 just that you would need extra help but they have only just changed it i think.:shrug:

www.oxfordradcliffe.nhs.uk/forpatie... 

a.f.m
My sickness has gone away but i am so tierd i can't keep my eyes open in the day and past 9pm at night Dh keeps shacking me at a night saying don't go sleep it is the only time we have together lol.


----------



## babynewbie

Ive only told a few close friends, were telling our parents at christmas (i should be 11 weeks by then) and everyone will know after the 12 week scan x


----------



## Bug222

We have told my parents and sister and a few close friends... Dh's family will find out at Christmas and the rest of friends etc after that.


----------



## hel_5

Ive told my best friend and thats all!!! will tell work fairly soon though, esp due to prev m/c and they are always really good to me, wont tell my parents/the inlaws for a bit though - we live in a different country and dont see them very offen x


----------



## Conina

We haven't told anyone as yet - we were just talking last night about when we should tell. We would love to get the scan in before Christmas and then tell everyone then, but if not I think we'll tell family then anyway and ask them to keep it quiet.


----------



## Razcox

We will be telling the family this weekend and a few close friends in a week or so, having gone through 3 MC's i dont know what i would have done without the support of my family and close friends. Beacuse of the extra scans and appointments i have told work as well. We will go public after about 12 weeks


----------



## bluberrymufin

My parents my sister, friend, sister in law, and an aunt know so far waiting to make it public knowledge for a couple more weeks


----------



## mlyn26

All is fine. Thank goodness. Bleeding has stopped and baby has a strong hb. 
I think 12 tablets of folic acid is way too muc. I have midwife apt on Monday so Will check with her. Xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

That's great news mlyn! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

mlyn26 said:


> All is fine. Thank goodness. Bleeding has stopped and baby has a strong hb.
> I think 12 tablets of folic acid is way too muc. I have midwife apt on Monday so Will check with her. Xx

i am glad the bleeding has stopped yes 12 is to much but that is what 5mg of the normle 400 micrograms come to you get a scriped off the midwife for the 5mg if you need it.


----------



## sapphire1

That's brilliant news Mlyn, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

There's a small possibility I might be joining you again soon. I got my blood results back and they are in line with a continuing early pregnancy. I have to go back next week for another scan, to see if they can see anything by then.


----------



## spidey

Sapphire, that's great news!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. The babies are so small at this stage so I wouldn't be surprised if he/she was hiding away in there this whole time.

mlyn, yay for seeing the HB! :happydance:

When my m/s goes away I want it back, but as soon as it returns I'm wishing it away again :haha: I've been feeling like crap today.. I'm so bloated that I look 20 weeks pregnant. I should take a pic and post it :lol:


----------



## spidey

Here is my bloat baby :haha:

https://www.razortoe.com/share/7wbloat.jpg


----------



## sapphire1

Spidey, that's quite some bloat :D You can tell you're normally really slim. I'm still guessing twins! :haha:


----------



## mlyn26

tmr1234 said:


> mlyn26 said:
> 
> 
> All is fine. Thank goodness. Bleeding has stopped and baby has a strong hb.
> I think 12 tablets of folic acid is way too muc. I have midwife apt on Monday so Will check with her. Xx
> 
> i am glad the bleeding has stopped yes 12 is to much but that is what 5mg of the normle 400 micrograms come to you get a scriped off the midwife for the 5mg if you need it.Click to expand...

Thanks for alerting me to this hun x

@sapphire - woo! I hope you are joining us again - would be fantastic. Everything crossed.

@Spidey - awesome belleh! So cute. 

x


----------



## overcomer79

yay mlyn and good look sapphire!

Spidey I am horribly. I determined my pants was way too tight yesterday so found a pair of matts. I was in so much pain yesterday but my goodness...I look like I did when I was 20 wks with ds!


----------



## Erised

Sneaking in... a bit early, but hey ;)
I haven't read through the 50 pages of posts, but I might do over the next few days to try and get to know all of you ladies. 

I got my bfp today, at 3+6. Very cautiously pregnant at the moment, with light lines which I'm hoping will get darker over the next few days. My due date, going by ovulation, is around the 28th of July. Looks like I could be one of the last, or possibly even go into the start of August.


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay to sapphire and mlyn for things looking more positive. I am keeping fingers tightly crossed for you both xxxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Congrats Erised! 28th July is my birthday :D


----------



## babynewbie

mlyn26 said:


> All is fine. Thank goodness. Bleeding has stopped and baby has a strong hb.
> I think 12 tablets of folic acid is way too muc. I have midwife apt on Monday so Will check with her. Xx




sapphire1 said:


> That's brilliant news Mlyn, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> There's a small possibility I might be joining you again soon. I got my blood results back and they are in line with a continuing early pregnancy. I have to go back next week for another scan, to see if they can see anything by then.

:happydance: :hugs: for you both!



Erised said:


> Sneaking in... a bit early, but hey ;)
> I haven't read through the 50 pages of posts, but I might do over the next few days to try and get to know all of you ladies.
> 
> I got my bfp today, at 3+6. Very cautiously pregnant at the moment, with light lines which I'm hoping will get darker over the next few days. My due date, going by ovulation, is around the 28th of July. Looks like I could be one of the last, or possibly even go into the start of August.

Congrats hun :D


----------



## Bug222

hey ladies.. had a little scare the last couple of days.. when I got home from work on Wed night I started to bleed and had a lot of lower left abdominal pain. I went to the ER and they said my blood work looked good (HCG 16,000) but wanted to do an ultrasound. So yesterday I had an ultrasound and after 8 hours waiting to see the Dr found out that things are still looking good. Baby has a heart rate of 140bpm, is in the right place etc. The Dr thinks I had a partial separation causing the pain and bleeding... has anyone heard of this???


----------



## mlyn26

Phew what a relief. I've never heard of partial separation but would be interested to find out what it means x


----------



## razorhips

Phew mlyn and fingers crossed Sapphire :baby:


----------



## sapphire1

I haven't heard of a partial seperation either Bug, but it's great that everything's ok. It's so scary having bleeding :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Bug, i never heard of it either and im an obstetric sonographer! Is it like a little haematoma i wonder? A bit of blood between the sac and the lining of the womb? Thats quite common and can cause bleeding... but often just resolves. Thats GREAT you could see a heartbeat though. I cant see one yet and im 5 weeks 5 days! xxx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Bunnikins said:


> Bug, i never heard of it either and im an obstetric sonographer! Is it like a little haematoma i wonder? A bit of blood between the sac and the lining of the womb? Thats quite common and can cause bleeding... but often just resolves. Thats GREAT you could see a heartbeat though. I cant see one yet and im 5 weeks 5 days! xxx

So jealous of you getting to check frequently! haha

That is amazing Bug! Glad the bean is a fighter!


----------



## readyORnot

:xmas3:Hi everyone, thought I'd join this thread if that's okay! Couldn't quite get through all 51 pages but I started at page 25! I recognise a couple of the ladies in here (bunnikins and bug222:wave:)

My due date is 16 July according to my GP, 13th according to my ticker, or 8 July according to NHS website. My husband's convinced I'm further along than we think but we have our first ultrasound next Friday at 7 weeks, so I guess we'll find out then!

Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!

PS - I've also been checking my BBs constantly due to my lack of other symptoms but as of yesterday they're so sore I don't need to touch them any more!


----------



## Bug222

:hi: readyORnot!!!!!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Ladies! I'll have to spend some time reading all the posts here, but just wanted to jump in and say hello. If everything goes accordingly I'll be due at the end of July! Would love to chat more with all of you. ATM I'm 4+3. I'm hoping to get past 5 wks where I've lost 2 previously.


----------



## Nitengale

Congrats and a warm welcome to the new ladies

:flower:
Elaine


----------



## tmr1234

Wellcome to the new mummys tobe hope you have a H&H 9 months.

Dose any one else feel like time is standing still at the min?
When we was TTC it seemed to go by fast as you have af then opk testing then the TWW now it just seems to be going soooooo slowe. May be it is just me


----------



## hel_5

Thats really good news mlyn26 ans sapphire and :hi:to everyone!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi readyornot! Congratulations! I am very worried this morning. I had some pretty bad cramps last night. The worst I've ever had & not had any for a while. This morning I woke up feeling not pregnant. My boobs are not sore and have gone soft like they were before. Somethings not right! Gonna have a scan on Monday to see whats going on. I will be 6+1 so I will know 1 way or another cos there would be a heartbeat if it's ok. I can't help but feel it's not ok though! No bleeding as yet...


----------



## Luckyeleven

Bunnikins said:


> Hi readyornot! Congratulations! I am very worried this morning. I had some pretty bad cramps last night. The worst I've ever had & not had any for a while. This morning I woke up feeling not pregnant. My boobs are not sore and have gone soft like they were before. Somethings not right! Gonna have a scan on Monday to see whats going on. I will be 6+1 so I will know 1 way or another cos there would be a heartbeat if it's ok. I can't help but feel it's not ok though! No bleeding as yet...

Fingers crossed for you, I hope everything is okay:flower:


----------



## hel_5

:hugs: bunnikins, try not to worry too much (impossible i know), in my last pregnancy my sore boobs would come and go quite a bit. No bleeding is a good sign, fxd for monday :hugs:

p.s. symptons going is not a sign that you have m/c'd, when i had mine i had ALL my symptons right up til i had a d&c :hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Praise God for the good news....hope everything is ok bunnikins!


----------



## Bunnikins

Thankyou everyone. I cant help this paranoia its there constantly! I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## lysh

tmr- I do not think it is just you. For me, I am anxious to get out of the 'danger' zone so time does seem to go slow. I have been having issues with spotting too which makes me want this time to go even quicker!

I am happy to hear the good news sapphire and mlyn. 

Welcome to the new ladies!

bunnikins...I know it hard not to worry, but I heard symptoms can come and go at the very beginning.


----------



## readyORnot

my fingers are crossed for you bunnikins :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

Fingers crossed bunnikins. Are you having the scan privately?


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome to the newbies :D

:hugs: Bunnikins, try not to worry too much. I hope everything's ok.

Time is definitely going slowly, I need Thursday to hurry up! :wacko:


----------



## spidey

tmr, yep time is going by sooooooo slow! It went by really fast when I was TTC (except the tww) but since I often have long cycles the first 3-4 weeks always flew by. On the bright side it'll feel like we have more time to shop and plan for Christmas :haha:

Bunnikins, I hope everything is okay. :hugs:

:wave: to all the new BFPs!


----------



## spidey

Sapphire, I forgot to ask! Is Thursday when you're having another scan?


----------



## sapphire1

spidey said:


> Sapphire, I forgot to ask! Is Thursday when you're having another scan?

Yep. Wish it was sooner but I guess there's no point :shrug: It's like the longest 2WW ever!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hey ladies. I have started spotting. Some tissue as well.:cry: 

No cramping however. Just resting at home. 

Just as DH says, it is not in our hands. I hope God lets me keep this little bean, but He has a plan. Please say a prayer for us if you would. Thanks girls!


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv said:


> Hey ladies. I have started spotting. Some tissue as well.:cry:
> 
> No cramping however. Just resting at home.
> 
> Just as DH says, it is not in our hands. I hope God lets me keep this little bean, but He has a plan. Please say a prayer for us if you would. Thanks girls!

Im sorry youre going through this. I hope everything turns out OK for you i really do. Early pregnancy is such a worrying time! :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: peacelikeariv. Hang on in there, it's not necessarily bad news. It's so common to have spotting in first tri, even with tissue loss. It could just be old lining shedding. I will keep everything crossed for you. :hugs: x x


----------



## mlyn26

Fingers crossed Bunnikins xx


----------



## Bug222

Fingers crossed and positive thoughts coming your way Bunnikins and Peacelikeariv.


----------



## albs

peacelikeariv said:


> Hey ladies. I have started spotting. Some tissue as well.:cry:
> 
> No cramping however. Just resting at home.
> 
> Just as DH says, it is not in our hands. I hope God lets me keep this little bean, but He has a plan. Please say a prayer for us if you would. Thanks girls!


Hi,

I know just what you're going through. I started spotting 10 days ago. Had a scan then but was too early to be conclusive. My HCG levels are still going up, but perhaps not quite as fast as i'd like. I have another scan on Tuesday which will be over 7 weeks so if all is well we'll see a heartbeat. the waiting is just the hardest thing. i know that there is nothing that i can do about this and it is all in God's hands but trust and patience are not things that come easy to me!

praying for peace for you while you wait, and praying for health and happiness for you and your beanie.


----------



## albs

Bunnikins said:


> Hi readyornot! Congratulations! I am very worried this morning. I had some pretty bad cramps last night. The worst I've ever had & not had any for a while. This morning I woke up feeling not pregnant. My boobs are not sore and have gone soft like they were before. Somethings not right! Gonna have a scan on Monday to see whats going on. I will be 6+1 so I will know 1 way or another cos there would be a heartbeat if it's ok. I can't help but feel it's not ok though! No bleeding as yet...

Hi Bunnikins,

I thought all my symtoms had dissappeared last week when i started spotting. I think for me it might have been slightly in my head - i decided that the blood meant the baby had gone and therefore so had my symptoms. However, this past week i have felt squiffy every morning and my boobs are keeping me awake at night they're so sore. i looked up loads of posts on here and it seems that especially in 1st tri symptoms come and go all the time and it's totally normal. 

Hoping and praying your scan goes well tomorrow. Mine is on Tuesday and the wait is killing me. 

(p.s. where abouts in Yorkshire are you? I used to live in Leeds and Wetherby, but now live in Australia. I miss God's own country sometimes!)


----------



## angieloo

Positive thoughts bunnkins! I will be thinking lots of positive thoughts for you!

Peacelike: I hope it's nothing to fear and I will keep you and your bean in my thoughts.


----------



## readyORnot

bunnikins, peacelikeariv and albs, I really hope all is well. :flower::flower::flower:

As for me, I started spotting several days ago and yesterday I thought I was past that as I had no spotting at all but tonight I've had a lot. Not exactly what I would call flow, but definitely more than spotting - enough to soak through onto my jeans (sorry, tmi).

A bit nervous but just going to wait until my scan on Friday and see.


----------



## hel_5

:hugs: :hugs: to all you ladies xxxx


----------



## Nitengale

Sending prayers for all! Keep faith. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

lysh~ I am glad i am not on my own then. I can not wait to get to 10+ weeks all i can do with this preg is worry and i am not sure why as i have been lucky and not have any thing go wrong with my other 2.

Spidey~ I was only saying the other week xmas is coming really fast and wanted it to slow down but i think i have done everything in the last week. But i am glad i have just in case i get bd with m/s the next few weeks.

Peacelikeairiv~ I hope evry thing turns out ok hun.

Bunnikins~ I was feeling sick but it has more or less gone away the last few days but then agane i am only really early. I hope every thing turns out ok for you. With my son i had nothing at all.

readyornot~ I will be thinning about you hope it is nothing.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: albs and ReadyORnot. I know what you're going through, I'm still spotting/bleeding and have been throughout the whole pregnancy now (I should be 7 weeks). I hope that next week brings good news to everyone who's suffering at the moment. x x


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: :hugs: to all who need them


----------



## Erised

:hugs: to all of you ladies
I'm so sorry to hear so many of you have spotting. I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of you, spotting often is completely harmless and just a part of pregnancy. It does make me feel guilty though, I'm worried silly and testing several times a day while I have a perfect little girl at home already and the pregnancy (early as it is at only 4+2) isn't giving me any troubles at all. Then there's all of you ladies, probably so much more worried than I am. 

Unfortunately I don't think the worry will lift any time soon, I know it didn't with me the first time around. We'll always find a reason to worry about our babies, I guess it's completely normal =)

Good luck to all of those who have scans coming up in the next week. I hope it will bring some peace of mind. 

With my first I had cramping before I got my bfp, same again this time. With my first my boobs grew in size relatively early on, but apart from that I never had any pregnancy symptoms until the heartburn kicked in at the end. I can't believe how different this pregnancy is already, even though I've only had my positive test for 3 days. I've been soooo tired in the evening, noticed this before my test even turned positive. I'm also having cravings already, which is such a weird thing!! I want meat so badly, where as usually I'm not much of a meat eater. I polished of nearly an entire (small!) chicken yesterday :blush:


----------



## Bunnikins

Thankyou all for your thoughts. I'll update tomorrow night when I've had my scan. Hope all goes well for the other ladies who are having problems or r worried. I just wish time would go quicker! Then again, when does the worry ever end? That's just part of being pregnant, and then being a mother I guess xxx


----------



## lysh

I am thinking spotting is more common than we realize. I have been spotting since I got my BFP. I got my BFP on November 8th and since then I have only had about 5-6 days without spotting. It is still worrisome, so I am just trying to listen to my body and take it easy. If I feel crampy, I sit down. My doctor put me on pelvic rest and I eliminated all caffeine out of my diet. My hcg levels are rising beautifully though...so I am trying desperately to focus on the positive. I do not want worry and stress to make it worse (easier said than done I know as I tend to obsess on things- google can be my worst enemy at times!). I got some books at the library, TV has become my new best friend, and I am trying to do relaxing social things. And I keep reminding myself that every women is different and for some of us we spot during the first trimester. My sister-in-law spotted with all 4 of her children and each one came out healthy. 
So I think the best we can do is just take each day at a time, keep our minds busy, and remember the positives. I wish us all a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Yes i agree lysh.Googling and frantically researching miscarriage rates, etc, is NOT good! Im trying to occupy my mind. Im going out in the countryside in a minute for a nice pot of tea in a lovely little cafe. Stress doesnt do a pregnancy any good at all! xxxx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Thanks girls! You all are a big help since DH and I are not sharing with anyone.:flower: I am still spotting only when I wipe, but all of it is brown. My pelvic region feels very tender, not sure if this is in my head or not. :blush:

Thinking about the rest of you girls with some worries, which is all of you! haha I agree with the above, it is now our job to start the worries! Keeping the faith!


----------



## spidey

I hope over the next several days all you girls get reassuring news :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Brown blood = old blood, definitely nothing to worry about! It's just your body getting rid of old lining now that your uterus is expanding. 

It makes sense that a lot of ladies spot really, even with fresh blood. There's a lot going on inside our body, organs moving, some stretching and expanding and on top of that we have a little one getting comfy and 'burrowing' it's way in. By the stats it's about 1 in 4 woman that have spotting during early pregnancy - very common!! It isn't a sign of anything bad, and your chances of a healthy pregnancy are the same as anyone elses. As long as it's just spotting, it should be just fine. Still worrying though, not denying that. 

Lets focus on the more positive...
What symptoms do you have so far? Did any of them surprise you?

I mentioned mine in the previous post, but will bullet point them for ease:

Cramping (uterus stretching)
Cravings (mostly for meat, both white and red)
Tiredness! Not extreme yet, but a lot worse than usual
Spotty skin


----------



## ami1985

mines the same but no meat craving just tired, crampy, back ache and spotty just want it to be 8 weeks so can get a private scan xx


----------



## beanhunter

Keeping everything crossed for you girls. I feel crappy today. MS really kicked in and struggling to keep much down. Work this weekend has been a massive struggle as I feel sick and tired. Also still getting cramps. Have my scan tomorrow (because of all the prev surgery) and super nervous. Think I'll be 6+4 tomorrow. Super nervous. Really hope it's not too early to see a heartbeat.


----------



## lysh

I am at 5 weeks + 1 day and I have tender breasts (they seems a little sorer each day), I am tired, bloated, and cramping every now and then.


----------



## spidey

I'm 8 weeks now and having really bad food aversions. Thoughts of certain foods leave me really nauseous, yuck (I just thought of a few and now feel sick :lol:)

I'm also having food cravings. I can't get enough milk and we're almost out so DH is going to buy a few more cartons today. I've been drinking tons of hot chocolate too, and eating bananas and pears like they're going out of style.

I haven't been sick yet, but I get close in the evenings and suffer from really bad heartburn at bedtime. m/s is far worse in the evenings for me.


----------



## readyORnot

If my BBs weren't so sore (particularly my left one, which is now visibly larger than my right) I'd probably still be peeing on a stick daily just to convince myself I'm really pregnant!
I have no nausea or sickness but my appetite has all but vanished and I have to force myself to eat and drink.
Occasional cramps (mild and mostly on the left).
I don't seem to be having any other symptoms at the moment other than severe bloating.


----------



## Erised

Sounds like we all share the same early symptoms then, and some of you have the dreaded sickness added on to it as well. I'm not bloated yet, but still have a few weeks to get to that stage. Hope it won't get too bad, as I'm hoping to keep this pregnancy under wraps until after our first scan.


----------



## Bunnikins

I was worried yesterday cos my symptoms had gone, but today i feel sick. I dunno if its cos im worried though, or whether its s symptom! I hope its a symptom (but if it is, i hope it doesnt last too long cos i HATE feeling sick!!)


----------



## readyORnot

Bunnikins said:


> I was worried yesterday cos my symptoms had gone, but today i feel sick. I dunno if its cos im worried though, or whether its s symptom! I hope its a symptom (but if it is, i hope it doesnt last too long cos i HATE feeling sick!!)


When I'm having symptoms I wish they'd go away but the minute they vanish I start to totally panic! I think it's just the way it goes!
:hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Basically, we all go insane for 9 months! :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## hel_5

Bunnikins said:


> Basically, we all go insane for 9 months! :wacko::winkwink:

 
^^ yeah :rofl:


Ive got back ache, cramps, im SOOOOOOO tired it is untrue and my nausea is back with a bang - even had to put on my travel sickness bands yesterday - I HATE them, i had to wear them all day during my last pregnancy to help take the edge off the nausea, i wouldnt have minded so much but it lasted the WHOLE 9 months :nope: i really dont want to go through that again, esp if i need to wear them in work everyone will know im pregnant :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Ive been feeling dreadful for this last week, but im not sure if its been pregnancy or actual illness :wacko: Bit of both i think maybe, cos DF hasnt been too well either. Had a good day yesterday had no nausea or indigestion (ive been getting both really bad) so thought maybe it was all gonna stop! But no it hit me hard today and i was actually sick for the first time :( Hate feeling rubbish!


----------



## babynewbie

hel_5 ive heard about those bands you can get, do they actually work?? where do you get them from?


----------



## hel_5

babynewbie said:


> hel_5 ive heard about those bands you can get, do they actually work?? where do you get them from?

for me yes they did work a bit, they didnt take away the nausea but they took the edge off and it meant i could actually leave the house :thumbup: you can get them in any 'good chemist' :haha: they come in different colours too!!


----------



## babynewbie

thanks! im definitely gonna try one and see :thumbup:


----------



## hopingforno2

Good luck to everyone having scans and check-ups im sick of waiting, had a major lack of symptoms myself these past couple of days :( im getting nervous, i won't have a scan until 12 weeks so ive got ages to wait....Just hope they can fit me in before my wedding :) xx


----------



## Erised

Ask them to fit you in before your wedding! Mention that you're quite worried and would really like to have had your scan before your wedding as you want to be able to fully enjoy your wedding without worrying because you haven't seen your baby yet. Much as midwives can be a pain, you'll find that some do care and will try their best to help you remain at ease during your pregnancy

For all of you ladies... how strong were your lines just after 4 weeks? Did you test just once or keeping testing? If you kept testing, did your lines actually get darker noticeably quickly?

With my first I could test daily and watch the line get darker. With this one the lines are remaining veeeery light and perhaps getting lighter. It's worrying me a bit to be honest =/


----------



## hopingforno2

Thanks i will ive got my booking appointment next Wednesday so i will ask.....my lines did get darker, really dark by week 5 and then i stopped doing them, it depends on the test's aswel they can have less colour in them ive heard, i did a clearblue the other day as i had one in my bottom drawer and it appears im pregnant haha :) have you done a digi? i do love them xx


----------



## babynewbie

Went to the doctors today and was given 8th July as my due date :D Seeing the midwife on wednesday!

Erised i started off using cheapys and they were all really light for a few days then i used a FRER and got a really dark line all of a sudden! (my avatar picture!) I used CB digis aswell so you can literally see the numbers going up!


----------



## beanhunter

Had my scan today. No pictures to share as it was done at epau but everything is in the rightplace and we saw a heartbeat. So so pleased. :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Aww beanhunter, that's lovely!! Nothing quite like seeing your baby's heartbeat, is there? :cloud9: 

babynewbie - I've been using internet cheapies as well, maybe that's why. Just spoke to a doula friend and DH, will try a different test tomorrow and hope I'll get a line as dark as your avatar =)


----------



## overcomer79

Jealous of all those have scans done at six weeks! I have three more weeks to wait and it is killing me especially since work is slowing down for me. I guess the slow workload helps because I am starting to get exhausted very easy. 

Good thoughts and prayers for those that need reassurance xx


----------



## mlyn26

Had my booking in apt and got my bounty folder. Feels very real now!


----------



## sunshine314

Hi ladies...can I join too? I just got my BFP on November 15th. Still very cautious as it took us a LONG time to get to this point. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and my EDD is July 24th.


----------



## overcomer79

.


----------



## sapphire1

Great news beanhunter!

Welcome and congrats Sunshine, I'm really happy for you :D

:hugs: overcomer. Don't leave because somebody didn't agree with your opinion. I've had loads of arguments on BnB, it's the nature of a public forum. I suppose it's bound to happen with all these hormonal women about :flower:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Welcome sunshine! 

Still having some brown this morning. Just about the size of an eraser. Also got a healthy dose of ms, my first REAL bout. I have been thinking is this in my head most of the time and it started that way this morning, but progressed quickly. I was so excited! WooHoo! Sickness!!:happydance:

I have a call in to the doc to see what she says about my spotting, but keeping positive! 

Symptoms: REAL MS!!!! yay! , sore nipples off and on, I fall asleep each night on the couch before 9pm - I don't feel sleepy during the day but when I stop, I am out like a light!, Bloated!


----------



## spidey

Erised said:


> For all of you ladies... how strong were your lines just after 4 weeks? Did you test just once or keeping testing? If you kept testing, did your lines actually get darker noticeably quickly?
> 
> With my first I could test daily and watch the line get darker. With this one the lines are remaining veeeery light and perhaps getting lighter. It's worrying me a bit to be honest =/

Mine got darker and I tested 3 times every other day starting at the end of 3 weeks. But, I tested last week since I had one more test left and it seemed lighter to me. Not sure what that was about, but I'm assuming the levels of dye are different. :shrug:


----------



## peacelikeariv

I made a thread on the first trimester page called Spotting Success Stories. I am having ladies that have spotted and had a healthy pregnancy post. Go check it out and be reassured!


----------



## biliboi2

overcomer - this is meant in a friendly way. I'm not having a go. Dont sweat the little things! Life's too short. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

Did i miss something. No one said anything to overcomer did they? Confused.com


----------



## overcomer79

sorry just a bad day. I have learned I can't express how I feel on here so will keep it to myself. Maybe I will just lurk


----------



## Luckyeleven

Hi Lades:wave: I have my next appointment with my gyn/ob this coming weekend and I suspect I will be having another u/s :happydance: to check for a heartbeat. 

So far my main symptoms have been extreme fatigue. I have a nap without fail everyday and when I don't I'm struggling to keep my eyes open. I also have at least 10 hrs sleep every night on top of that! I am also needing to pee very frequently especially at night. I've got sore nipples atm but they don't bother me unless I touch them. I started getting small, mild waves of nausea but I've been able to deal with it for the most part. I worry that by the time I get to 6 weeks things may spiral out of control but I've decided to take it one day at a time and not work myself up.


----------



## LilMissHappy

can i join?? im due on 25th according to my dates but that may change slightly once i get my scan. feeling really sick today! x


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi all just a quick update. Scan was fine. Saw a little heartbeat xx


----------



## hel_5

Bunnikins said:


> Hi all just a quick update. Scan was fine. Saw a little heartbeat xx

 :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sunshine314

Bunnikins said:


> Hi all just a quick update. Scan was fine. Saw a little heartbeat xx

awww yay!!!


----------



## sapphire1

Fantastic news Bunnikins! :happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome LilMissHappy! :D


----------



## readyORnot

Bunnikins said:


> Hi all just a quick update. Scan was fine. Saw a little heartbeat xx

:yipee:


----------



## readyORnot

mlyn26 said:


> Had my booking in apt and got my bounty folder. Feels very real now!

bounty folder? What's that?


----------



## Bug222

readyORnot said:


> mlyn26 said:
> 
> 
> Had my booking in apt and got my bounty folder. Feels very real now!
> 
> bounty folder? What's that?Click to expand...

I was wondering that too!!

Woohoo Bunnikins!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

Thanks all. Sorry i was on my phone earlier so couldnt properly update! All looks great in there! Its nice to know theres an actual baby, with a nice strong heartbeat. I hope everyone else is OK today. Here is a pic from today. Sorry for the rubbish quality as it was taken on my phone. Baby is the white, 3mm dot! (the diamond in the diamond ring!) 

Bounty packs are given to women in the UK when they first visit their midwife. I havent got one yet but i believe its a plastic folder with info about pregnancy and some vouchers for pregnancy/baby type stuff - and you can keep your pregnancy notes in this folder.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0078[1].jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sapphire1

Bunnikins said:


> Thanks all. Sorry i was on my phone earlier so couldnt properly update! All looks great in there! Its nice to know theres an actual baby, with a nice strong heartbeat. I hope everyone else is OK today. Here is a pic from today. Sorry for the rubbish quality as it was taken on my phone. Baby is the white, 3mm dot! (the diamond in the diamond ring!)

Aww, so exciting!


----------



## mlyn26

Bunnikins said:


> Thanks all. Sorry i was on my phone earlier so couldnt properly update! All looks great in there! Its nice to know theres an actual baby, with a nice strong heartbeat. I hope everyone else is OK today. Here is a pic from today. Sorry for the rubbish quality as it was taken on my phone. Baby is the white, 3mm dot! (the diamond in the diamond ring!)
> 
> Bounty packs are given to women in the UK when they first visit their midwife. I havent got one yet but i believe its a plastic folder with info about pregnancy and some vouchers for pregnancy/baby type stuff - and you can keep your pregnancy notes in this folder.

Fabulous news hun. So happy and relieved for you.
And yep that's exactly what a bounty pack is 
x


----------



## Bunnikins

mlyn26 said:


> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all. Sorry i was on my phone earlier so couldnt properly update! All looks great in there! Its nice to know theres an actual baby, with a nice strong heartbeat. I hope everyone else is OK today. Here is a pic from today. Sorry for the rubbish quality as it was taken on my phone. Baby is the white, 3mm dot! (the diamond in the diamond ring!)
> 
> Bounty packs are given to women in the UK when they first visit their midwife. I havent got one yet but i believe its a plastic folder with info about pregnancy and some vouchers for pregnancy/baby type stuff - and you can keep your pregnancy notes in this folder.
> 
> Fabulous news hun. So happy and relieved for you.
> And yep that's exactly what a bounty pack is
> xClick to expand...

Thanks! eek i never thought i would be getting a bounty pack, i cant wait!! Is there any decent vouchers in there?


----------



## spidey

yay Bunnikins, now you can sleep good tonight with less worry :happydance:


----------



## lysh

That is wonderful news Bunnikens!!!


----------



## readyORnot

cool, so I guess I'll be getting a bounty pack when I get back next month!


----------



## spidey

I gave my doppler another go and I found the heartbeat :happydance: I seriously didn't expect to find it until 10 weeks, but I got it after 10 minutes. Now I'm putting the doppler away for 2 weeks so I don't drive myself nuts. It's nice to know all this m/s is for something. So pleased


----------



## Nitengale

Awesome news spidey :happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Aw that's great Spidey! :happydance:


----------



## albs

so i just had my dating scan and everything was fabulous! everything where it should be and a heartrate of 152 (to be honest i couldn't see it, but sonographer could, and so could dh, so i'm sure they were right!) don't know how i'm going to wait until 12 weeks until the next scan!
i actually got put forward a couple of days but can't be bothered changing my ticker right now. 
sooooooooooooo happy 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hel_5

Thats brilliant news albs :happydance:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Congrats Bunnikins! That is wonderful!

For myself the doc finally called yesterday and said that my spotting was most likely from the pelvic exam last Thursday. Not restricted on sex anymore which is a relief for dh, although he never complained. Not that I can stay awake for the festivities...

They did put me down for u/s on Dec 1st to be sure we are ok in there. I was not scheduled to see the bean until Jan 6th for the first time! WooHoo! I will be 8wks that day.


----------



## mlyn26

So much exciting news! 
Roll on 2nd tri i say!

x


----------



## Erised

Bunnikins - I love your scan photo! So happy you got to see the heartbeat. It's amazing to see the difference between the first scan and the 12 week scan, there's so little to see so early on, yet it means so much. Excited for you =D

Spidey - wow, you're early with a heartbeat! With my first I couldn't find it until around 14 weeks. That's amazing, bet it put your mind at rest a bit. Good luck not using the doppler daily!

Albs - Happy for you too that you got to see the heartbeat (or well, not really see but know it's there)! You're near 8 weeks now if you got put forward by a few days. Good luck with the wait until the next scan. It's worth it ;)

Peacelikeariv - A whole month earlier for your scan date!! At 8 weeks you also should be able to see a heartbeat, and that's only 2 weeks away! Exciting =D

I really can't get any proper photos on my phone, and I can't get the photos of my camera until the new card reader arrives. Still, this is the test that I did today... It's slightly stronger looking in real life, and the strongest test I've had so far (finally, yay!). Going by how light the lines are I've got the feeling I might have implanted late and not be quite as far on as I suspected to be. We'll see I guess
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## readyORnot

*albs* and *spidey*, I'm so happy for you! Yaay!


----------



## overcomer79

Can anyone give me any advice. I was wondering if anyone can give me hints to avoid morning sickness at night when I am trying to sleep? I had nausea so bad all last night that I didn't sleep at all. Thankfully things are slow at work so I called out. Do you think I should call the dr? I'm just not sure what to do. Thanks laidies

Congrats on all the good news. I am still an-nerved waiting until dec 12th


----------



## sammycaine

Hi Ladies!

Let me introduce myself. I am 28 and from Ontario, Canada. Currently "baking" my and my husband first little one. Have had 2 previous mc in the past year and a half. But this one feels completely different! My lower back is killing me, don't get much sleep because of that, slightly nauseous all the time. And I really hate food commercials at the moment! I see something and I suddenly want it reallly bad! My first scan is scheduled for a week from today. I am nervous. The last pregnancy I thought all was fine and then at the scan was when we found out it was over.

I went and saw my doc yesterday because of this pulling sensation I am having under my bellybutton. I think is just things growing and stretching but because of my history I am off work until my scan. Fine by me, I am exhausted all the time.

Hope to talk to you ladies lots and keep my sanity this week!


----------



## kiwialouise

i'm finally ready to join! i had a mc in January so i've been super stressed out with this pregnancy. i had blood work done last monday (exactly 4 weeks) and my hcg level was 71, which made me even MORE nervous! but i just got my results from yesterday's blood work (exactly 5 weeks) and it was 1,188!! 

me and DH are now super excited! we've been a little quiet about everything since we're both worried, but he's taking me out to a fancy dinner tonight to celebrate :happydance:

can't wait for my first appointment and scan on December 5th. and we're going to tell our immediate family on thanksgiving. we have A LOT to be thankful for this year :flower:


----------



## readyORnot

hi sammycaine and kiwialouise! :hi:


----------



## babynewbie

Erised said:


> I really can't get any proper photos on my phone, and I can't get the photos of my camera until the new card reader arrives. Still, this is the test that I did today... It's slightly stronger looking in real life, and the strongest test I've had so far (finally, yay!). Going by how light the lines are I've got the feeling I might have implanted late and not be quite as far on as I suspected to be. We'll see I guess

Are you using FMU?? Cos some women find that their 2nd wee of the day produces stronger results on tests :thumbup:


----------



## Nitengale

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies! :flower:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Welcome to all you new positives! We are glad to have you here! 

Erised, Thanks for keeping up with everyone! You are fun to thread with!

kiwialouise, We do have a ton to be thankful for this year! Thanks for reminding us!:flower:


----------



## Erised

overcomer79, I don't think there is much you can do against the morning sickness at night. Is it actual sickness, or heart burn? If it's heart burn / acid you can try taking rennie chew tablets during the night which should ease it relatively quickly. If it's actual morning sickness I don't think you can do anything. Perhaps try restricting your food intake to not eat anything after 3 hours before you go to bed? Or perhaps quite the opposite, and try having something filling just before bed so your stomach won't empty completely during the night. Avoid caffeine, acid or fizzy drinks in the evening too. In the UK your GP doesn't usually do anything about morning sickness unless you're throwing up constantly and dehydrating yourself because of it. Hope it eases up for you soon =(

Sammycaine - welcome!! Congrats on your bfp, hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months this time around. 3rd Time lucky they say, looks like it will work for you =)

Kiwialouise - Your levels sound like they're rising well, must be a load off your mind. Enjoy your dinner tonight, make it special =)

Babynewbie - With the 10miU tests that I took I tested twice a day, once with FMU and once with second morning urine, both tests would come out the same strength. The test I posted above was FMU, and I'm keeping the twin test until next Monday. Will try the 10 miU tests again tomorrow, both on fmu and second. If the results are strong enough to get a photo of on my phone I'll post them tomorrow as well.

Peacelikeariv - aww, thank you =D 
I'll try to keep it up, but with a toddler and once this thread becomes even more active it might be difficult to keep up!


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay to spidey for finding a heartbeat so early! U must be slim!

& Yay to albs for a good scan!

Nice to have happy news. Welcome to the new BFPS! xxx


----------



## biliboi2

aww midwife had to cancel my booking appointment on Thurs so got it on Sunday now, and she should book a scan then too as by their dates I am 12 weeks, by mine I am 8 weeks on thurs.


----------



## futurephotos

Crazy, I know- I've got too much time on my hands today I guess- but I just finished catching up on this thread all 60+ pages! 

I'm at 5 wks today and it's a bit of a milestone for me- I lost my previous 2 beginning at 5wks on the dot. So far no sign of blood today. Just feeling really tired even tough I slept 11 hours last night.


----------



## Bunnikins

biliboi2 said:


> aww midwife had to cancel my booking appointment on Thurs so got it on Sunday now, and she should book a scan then too as by their dates I am 12 weeks, by mine I am 8 weeks on thurs.

Ooh i didnt know they did them on a Sunday. I was worried about having to take time off work!


----------



## Bunnikins

futurephotos said:


> Crazy, I know- I've got too much time on my hands today I guess- but I just finished catching up on this thread all 60+ pages!
> 
> I'm at 5 wks today and it's a bit of a milestone for me- I lost my previous 2 beginning at 5wks on the dot. So far no sign of blood today. Just feeling really tired even tough I slept 11 hours last night.

Welcome, I hope all goes well for you. Thats great you got through today with no bad signs! :happydance:


----------



## kiwialouise

futurephotos said:


> Crazy, I know- I've got too much time on my hands today I guess- but I just finished catching up on this thread all 60+ pages!
> 
> I'm at 5 wks today and it's a bit of a milestone for me- I lost my previous 2 beginning at 5wks on the dot. So far no sign of blood today. Just feeling really tired even tough I slept 11 hours last night.


i just posted on your response to my "4 & 5 week hcg levels". looks like we're one day apart from eachother! i'm (supposedly) 5 wks 1 day :flower:

and i know exactly what you mean about being tired...i've gone to bed around 7 - 7:30 each night for the last week! :sleep:


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome to all the newbies :D

Great news Albs! :happydance:

Not sure what you can do about the sickness overcomer. Someone recommended using travel bands - wrist bands used for morning sickness. Hope it's not too bad so you can get some sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Overcomer- unfortunatley I am i the same position as you.. I have been told sea bands can help. Haven't tried them yet as I haven't been able to leave the house in the last few days :sick:


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Kiwi- I'll have to go check out the other thread again :) Congrats on your BFP! We should be bump buddies!!



kiwialouise said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> Crazy, I know- I've got too much time on my hands today I guess- but I just finished catching up on this thread all 60+ pages!
> 
> I'm at 5 wks today and it's a bit of a milestone for me- I lost my previous 2 beginning at 5wks on the dot. So far no sign of blood today. Just feeling really tired even tough I slept 11 hours last night.
> 
> 
> i just posted on your response to my "4 & 5 week hcg levels". looks like we're one day apart from eachother! i'm (supposedly) 5 wks 1 day :flower:
> 
> and i know exactly what you mean about being tired...i've gone to bed around 7 - 7:30 each night for the last week! :sleep:Click to expand...


----------



## spidey

:wave: hi to all the new BFP's! :happydance:

who has scans this week?

for evening sickness I've been drinking a glass of cold milk while in bed and then go right to sleep. It seems to settle the extra acid which seems to be my biggest problem at night. A few times a hard boiled egg an hour before bed was enough protein to fill me up but not so much food that I felt more ill. If that makes sense :haha:


----------



## biliboi2

Bunnikins said:


> biliboi2 said:
> 
> 
> aww midwife had to cancel my booking appointment on Thurs so got it on Sunday now, and she should book a scan then too as by their dates I am 12 weeks, by mine I am 8 weeks on thurs.
> 
> Ooh i didnt know they did them on a Sunday. I was worried about having to take time off work!Click to expand...

I think its only cos she had to cancel my appointment that she offered the weekend one. But if she has to go on to "labour duty" she may have to cancel again.


----------



## hopingforno2

This is really weird but my 3 year old daughter is having symptoms!! i have bad food aversions and now so does she, and she keeps complaining of feeling sick! She's a very bright girl and she knows whats happening with me, my oh thinks its cute as he has symptoms too!! it must be a family thing haha i didn't think this was possible but she had a hot chocolate yesterday and we both went green haha! anyone else experienced this? :D


----------



## Xanth

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing.

My sickness has finally started. I was getting worried that I had not symptoms.

8 weeks today and another midwife appt on Friday :happydance:

Hope you're all ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Erised

Hopingforno2 - aww! That's so cute =D The 2 of you must get along well. I can't say I've seen any symptoms in my 20 month old, but think she's just too young. DH did share some of my symptoms with the first pregnancy though.

Well, I contacted the midwives (one to one midwives) yesterday afternoon through their website - self referral. This morning at 9 and 10.30 I had missed calls, at 11am I managed to answer and it was one of the midwives. She's had an appointment cancelled, so she'll be over at 2pm today for my first visit...
That's in half an hour!! =D

The 10miU tests came back stupidly light again this morning, my phone won't pick up on the lines. Might try the camera tonight, will see. Either way, I've given up on those tests now. I'll probably use my other Tesco test on either Friday or Monday, I'm happy enough with that line.


----------



## spidey

hopingforno2- my daughter is only 2 and she seems oblivious to my symptoms, but DH has them already :haha: He shared all my symptoms through my last pregnancy and he whines much more than me about it and I'm the one who is actually pregnant!!


----------



## overcomer79

Well no sleep for me again last night. I am a major insomniac but wasn't sick last night. I am so tired but want to do some house cleaning. First on the list is give the dog a bath :/


----------



## hel_5

Erised - thats fab, let us know how you get on, i wouldnt worry too much about the tests, a positive is a positive.

overcomer79 - no sleep isnt fun :hugs: can you nap during the day at all?

luckily no one in my family seems to have my symptons,thank god, dont think i could deal with more people getting sick!!

just had the letter through from the hosp, got a scan on 12th jan - its AGEEEESSSSSS away, god knows how im going to wait that long, i think most people will have guessed by then :dohh:


----------



## Erised

The midwife lady was lovely! Her name is Karla and she'll be my midwife during this pregnancy & labour. She stayed for a good 45 minutes, just chatting about what the one-to-one midwife service does, their approach to labour etc. It was good. Eleanor (our toddler) made a friend of her right away too, which was surprising as she's usually quite shy. Karla brought me some information, just the regular stuff about diet, the tests they offer etc and ... a 90 pack of folic acid!! Now, I've been taking it for 6 months anyway, so have plenty, but I honestly didn't expect that. I've never been given anything on the NHS without needing a prescription for it first. That was nice =)

There is a fair thingy on on the 4th of December with even more information and samples of things, so we'll probably go there. My next appointment with her will be on the 4th of January (next year, that's aaaaages away), I should be roughly 10 weeks then. By my own calculations I'll be 10+4. We'll discuss my medical background, any complications during my first pregnancy etc then. We'll also book me in for the NT scan then, and she'll combine that with a dating scan. Said scan should be mid Jan somewhere. 

I'm feeling rather positive =)
I might try to talk DH into getting a private scan before then, to see if there's a heartbeat. Not only will it put my mind at rest, we said we could tell family after our first scan. With Miss Moo we told people after a scan at 7 weeks, it would be nice to do the same this time around and have people know by Christmas. Besides... our landlady has just told us she'll be putting £60 back into our account after the next rent, as a gesture towards Christmas. The scan is £65, so technically we'd only be £5 worse off? That's logic, right? ;)


----------



## Conina

Hel - where are you in Ireland? I suspect my scan will be next year too - so jealous of all these ladies getting early ones!!


----------



## hel_5

Conina said:


> Hel - where are you in Ireland? I suspect my scan will be next year too - so jealous of all these ladies getting early ones!!

Cork, tbh the hosp is grand, i would say its a week later than i hoped just because of christmas and the new year


----------



## sammycaine

So being home is incredibly boring! I've watched everything on my pvr and sleep like 15hrs a day! On a good note, I've lost the 5 pounds I gained over the last few weeks and I don't know how. Pizza is currently my favorite food group!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## mlyn26

Feeling very sick today. 
I hoping have my 12 week scan before Xmas too! x


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all. I also felt awful this morning and struggled through the first few hours of work. Just tomorrow to go and then I'm off for 10 days thankfully. We are going to the Lake District for a few days for my 30th. 
Finding things pretty tough at the moment. My mum has suspected ovarian cancer. I'm taking her to her appointment next Tuesday. It seems so unfair, she had leukaemia 7 years ago so I feel like it's not her turn if you know what I mean? 
My 12 week scan is on the 28th dec so trying to look forward too it but this is all kind of taking over. :(


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: beanhunter, sorry to hear about your mum. I hope she is ok.

Erised, your midwife sounds lovely :D

Hope all you sick ladies start to feel better soon!

I've got my scan tomorrow. I wish I'd never had that first one, all it's caused is stress :wacko: I hope I can stay with you ladies...


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww beanhunter i hope your mum is OK! 

Good luck with ur scan tomorrow sapphire.

Hope everyone is OK. Im just starting to feel very very sick! xxx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Beanhunter so sorry to hear about your mom! I will be thinking of you and her. 

Erised, Awesome logic on the cost! That is how I bought my tests for this little bean. He or She gets 50$ of my budget each month as a nest egg. I took money out of there because technically it was for him/her. Right? haha

I have not had much m/s at all. Just the one day for sure, but today I started to put sunflower seeds on my salad and had to throw them away. It was terrible! I LOVE sunflower seeds! Didn't know the sickness would change my good habits!


----------



## Bug222

Beanhunter- so sorry to hear about your mum.. I hope her appt goes well. 

Is anyone else loosing weight? I haven't been able to keep anything down this week.. lost 6 pounds in the last 4 days.. luckily I have been on days off but back to work on Friday and I really don't know how I'm going to cope.


----------



## overcomer79

beanhunter hun I am so sorry about your mom. I have a dear friend who is battling a rare form of leuk and he had a transplant on the 15th but the lack of updates really worry me. Since he had the transplant, he can't see his kids for 100 days :cry:. His youngest is six months older then my son so it pains me to even imagine

Sapphire: I'm hoping to hear good news tomorrow.

I for some reason can't sleep during the day. I work full time but due to the holidays, took some time off. I wanted a fresh smelling house and messed up our vacuum so I'm upset that nothing got done really. 
My DH has NOT been supportive about the insomnia and stood in my face and laughed about it last night. That hurt so bad. Next time his gout flares I might have to give him a dose of his medicine. He told me today to call a dr well I don't know that dr can do anything. My insurance didn't cover the meds they tried to put me on a few years back and it has only gotten worse with them. Not that I want to take sleeping pills right now anyway.

I have tried tylenol PM but that hasn't done anything for me. I don't get it. When I was pregnant with my DS, I had NO trouble sleeping 12 hours a day :/


----------



## sammycaine

overcomer - I feel soooo horrible for you! Lack of sleep just makes all the hormones and moodyness worse. My dh is lucky I am sleeping ok and napping frequently or he would be in a world of hurt!

I'm currently trying to make a grocery shopping list and it make now sense. I will have plenty to eat for the next little while, not so sure about dh. mmm cereal! I think I eat atleast 3 bowls a day.


----------



## Nitengale

I also used to battle insomnia for many years. It has come back with this pregnancy. So I feel your pain. Thinking of you overcomer79 :flower:






overcomer79 said:


> beanhunter hun I am so sorry about your mom. I have a dear friend who is battling a rare form of leuk and he had a transplant on the 15th but the lack of updates really worry me. Since he had the transplant, he can't see his kids for 100 days :cry:. His youngest is six months older then my son so it pains me to even imagine
> 
> Sapphire: I'm hoping to hear good news tomorrow.
> 
> I for some reason can't sleep during the day. I work full time but due to the holidays, took some time off. I wanted a fresh smelling house and messed up our vacuum so I'm upset that nothing got done really.
> My DH has NOT been supportive about the insomnia and stood in my face and laughed about it last night. That hurt so bad. Next time his gout flares I might have to give him a dose of his medicine. He told me today to call a dr well I don't know that dr can do anything. My insurance didn't cover the meds they tried to put me on a few years back and it has only gotten worse with them. Not that I want to take sleeping pills right now anyway.
> 
> I have tried tylenol PM but that hasn't done anything for me. I don't get it. When I was pregnant with my DS, I had NO trouble sleeping 12 hours a day :/


----------



## lysh

Hello everyone! Wow, it is hard to keep up with all the posts!!! lol I started feeling a bit nauseous today....I am now 5weeks 4 days. Not enough that I cannot eat (even though I really have to be in the mood to eat whatever it is) but enough to be annoying. 

For whoever is in the U.S. and celebrating Thanksgiving tomorrow, I wish you all a relaxing day full of blessings, thankfulness, and yumminess!!!


----------



## spidey

beanhunter I'm sorry about your mom. :hugs: Does she know your pregnant?

Sapphire, good luck at your scan tomorrow. I really hope everything is perfect and you can stay with us. The last few days have dragged by for me so I can't imagine how slow time has been for you.

Erised, yay for a good midwife appointment!

It seems like many of us have sickness now. I'm hoping Thursday I'm feeling well enough to enjoy Thanksgiving dinner. I'm pretty certain I can stomach pumpkin pie, so I might just eat pie :haha:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Beanhunter, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope this coming little one is a source of strength to both of you.

Sapphire, best of luck this morning. I'll be thinking of you.

I've been strongly nauseous for about three days now with no actual vomiting. Early scan next Tuesday at 7+4, so pretty much holding my breath until then. It feels like forever away.

A very Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it.


----------



## beanhunter

Yes she knows as I went bridesmaid dress shopping for my sister 2 weeks ago. Wedding next sept but weren't meant to get measured until April which obviously might not work so well so had to come clean. She's thrilled as they knew we were due for ivf. It's just such crappy timing.


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck sapphire. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## razorhips

Good luck today Sapphire, i'll be thinking of you :baby:


----------



## hel_5

Good luck sapphire, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

beanhunter im so sorry about your mum, i hope they are wrong and its not that serious :hugs:

sapphire1 thinking of you hun! Hope it goes well x


----------



## Erised

Beanhunter - sorry to hear about your mum. She sounds like a strong lady, and between the wedding of one daughter and a grandchild coming up, she's got a lot to look forward to. I'm sure she'll try her very best to fight her way through.

Sapphire1 - Good luck with your scan today! Hope it's good news so you can stay with us :hugs:

Bug222 - I'm not losing weight yet, not that I've noticed. I'll weigh myself on Saturday to keep an eye on it. I'm not sick though. That said, with my first pregnancy I wasn't sick yet still lost 10 pounds in first trimester. Your body is busy creating life, even without reduced food intake you're likely to lose weight.

Overcomer79 - I can't believe your husband laughed in your face!! That is awful =(
Hope you manage to get some sleep again soon, I can't imagine what it must be like. I've found I'm sleeping a lot deeper and through the night without waking up once now that I'm pregnant, yet I still struggle to get up in the morning. It must be awful for you not being able to sleep, I don't know how you get through the day

InVivoVeritas - Good luck with your scan next week! I know it will feel like ages away, but it's just a few days... if the sickness lays off too, it will fly by =) 

Hope all the ladies who are feeling sick will improve soon. 
For those who celebrate it... Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## overcomer79

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends!!! 

Still lurking for Sapphire :)

Oh I managed to sleep last night :happydance:!! I'm starting to have to wake to pee tho :haha:. Hel_5 thanks again for showing me how to hide my ticker...it is bad enough that I have to look at it on my phone :haha:


----------



## Bunnikins

Ooh yes, happy thanksgiving! I wonder how many people are sharing their happy news with family today?
Glad you managed to sleep overcomer! Theres nothing worse than lack of sleep to make you feel really ill! Ive been lucky so far fingers crossed ive been so exhausted ive dropped straight off to sleep! xx


----------



## lysh

For those of you who have m/s........how did it start out for you? I keep having this on and off 'yuck' feeling. I call it mild nausea....not enough that I cannot eat or that I am throwing up, but just this overall yuck feeling. Or did it just start out with a bang for some of you?


----------



## Bunnikins

lysh, it started exactly like that for me. I was driving home and i thought it was just nausea from travelling, but it never really went away. It comes in waves, i feel OK but just a bit yucky most of the time, and then ill get a wave of feeling really sick. I cant eat certain foods and the very thought of them makes me feel sick even when im feeling OK! And my sense of smell seems to have increased a lot too!


----------



## spidey

My m/s started as feeling really hungry really fast. I needed to eat NOW. I also started noticing the smell of DH's scrambled eggs in the morning... not a pleasant smell to me right now.

Sapphire, I'm thinking of you today :hugs:

My only contribution to Thanksgiving this year is a pumpkin pie... I better get started! I might have half of it eaten by the time I get to my parents house :haha:


----------



## lysh

Spidey...That was my contribution too, thankfully Pumpkin pie is my holiday favorite! I will be in charge of Christmas, so I am enjoying relaxing this morning!!

Sapphire...wish you the best today.

Bunnikens- Yes, one minute I am fine then that yucky feeling comes back. It seems that with each new day that feeling lasts longer and longer and is getting a little stronger. And what I do eat, I really have to be in the mood to eat it. On one hand I am glad because it means everything is working properly, on the other hand I can see why this can get tiresome after weeks of dealing with it!


----------



## overcomer79

Lysh, that is exactly how mine started. Then I would get hungry and need to eat. If I ate, I would feel yucky again. Miserable lol


----------



## Bug222

Sapphire- Thinking of you today!

Overcomer- So glad you got some sleep!

Lysh- my m/s kinda hit with a bang. I had been feeling kinda "off" the whole time then last weekend all of a sudden I couldn't keep anything down... still can't

To those of you in the USA- Wishing you a very Happy Thanksgiving filled with family, friends and love!!


----------



## hel_5

overcomer79 glad you got some sleep, if my DH had done that to me well he would be VERY sore right now!!!

Lysh with my other pregnancies the m/s started before AF was even due and was VERY bad from the begining, this time round it took a while to start (thought i had got away with it :dohh:) but i just wake up feeling sick and it carries on from there :wacko:

Oh and happy Thanksgiving to everyone, enjoy x


----------



## readyORnot

*Sapphire1*: Good luck today. Thinking of you
*overcomer79*: I'm so glad you're getting a bit of sleep now! It must be so frustrating not sleeping. I've always had bad sleeping habits but now they're getting a lot worse and my husband's trying to get me into a routine but it's not working. 
*erised*: so glad you're happy with your midwife! That's so important. Can't wait to get mine!
*beanhunter*: so sorry to hear about your mum.
*lysh*: I think you've described exactly how I feel!

*As for me*, I'm going for my 7 week scan today, a day earlier than planned and I'm so nervous I don't know what to do with myself... I have a bad feeling, but then I feel awful for feeling that way as I have no real reason to...

oh yeah, happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!


----------



## overcomer79

thinking of you ready! I am hoping you have a good scan.

I am having lack of symptoms which is causing me a lot of worry. I am just trying to stay positive. :)


----------



## readyORnot

overcomer79 said:


> thinking of you ready! I am hoping you have a good scan.
> 
> I am having lack of symptoms which is causing me a lot of worry. I am just trying to stay positive. :)

Me too, I guess that's why I'm worried. The few symptoms I did have seem to have faded over the last few days, apart from nausea and generally feeling a bit off. Even my previously severe bloating has gone down - not quite back to normal flat tum, but the bloated _feeling_ and constant discomfort has gone.


----------



## lysh

From what I heard, symptoms can come and go during the 1st trimester.....I have no personal experience since this is my first, but I try to keep that in mind when I start to worry.


----------



## Erised

readyORnot - Good luck with your scan today! Hope everything shows to be ok, can understand your worry though

Symptoms do come and go ladies, all of mine have gone. With my first I had some cramps and that was it, yet she's now a perfectly healthy toddler. Symptoms are most definitely not something you can rely on, don't worry *hugs*


----------



## mlyn26

My symptoms come and go to and sometimes my m/s is worse than others x


----------



## overcomer79

no word from Sapphire?


----------



## mlyn26

No, has anyone heard from her? I hope everything is ok...


----------



## babynewbie

Thats what i was thinking, came in to see if shes been on yet. Hope shes ok :hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks for the well wishes ladies :hugs:

The scan didn't go too well. All they saw was a sac measuring 4 weeks and nothing else, I should be 7+4 today. Because the sac has gotten bigger I have to go back for another ultrasound next week. I'v been getting positive hpts since the 31st Oct, so my dates can't be that far out. Getting fed up now :nope:


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear it wasn't the news you were hoping for. It must be awful being kept waiting like this. Have they checked your bloods again to see what's going on there, or are the relying on the scan only?

Hope the next week goes quickly for you, and that you'll finally get an answer :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

:hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

sapphire1 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies :hugs:
> 
> The scan didn't go too well. All they saw was a sac measuring 4 weeks and nothing else, I should be 7+4 today. Because the sac has gotten bigger I have to go back for another ultrasound next week. I'v been getting positive hpts since the 31st Oct, so my dates can't be that far out. Getting fed up now :nope:

Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

:hugs: sapphire. So sorry youre having to wait even longer for an answer xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

I asked about bloods, but they said it was unnecessary. They only took them last time to rule out an ectopic, I am mostly thankful it isn't ectopic - that scared me a bit.


----------



## hopeforamirac

sapphire :hugs:
i hope you get the answers soon :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

So sorry you aren't getting any answers :( :hugs: sapphire


----------



## readyORnot

Sapphire, I have everything crossed that everything works out for you and I really hope you get your answers ASAP


----------



## ryder

:hi: Hi Everyone! Due July 17th!!! I am having an US on Dec 6th to confirm everything. This will be my third and last baby :cloud9:


----------



## spidey

Sapphire, I'm so sorry it wasn't good news :cry: I was really keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's awful having to wait another week to find out what's going to happen.


----------



## hel_5

oh sapphire :hugs: the waiting is the worst part :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hel_5

ryder said:


> :hi: Hi Everyone! Due July 17th!!! I am having an US on Dec 6th to confirm everything. This will be my third and last baby :cloud9:

:xmas3: im due the same day (and this will be my 3rd and last too) :haha:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Sapphire


----------



## sapphire1

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Welcome Ryder! :wave:


----------



## mlyn26

sapphire1 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies :hugs:
> 
> The scan didn't go too well. All they saw was a sac measuring 4 weeks and nothing else, I should be 7+4 today. Because the sac has gotten bigger I have to go back for another ultrasound next week. I'v been getting positive hpts since the 31st Oct, so my dates can't be that far out. Getting fed up now :nope:

I am so sorry Sapphire. :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Sapphire- :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sapphire, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## overcomer79

I think I am staying off the first tri boards!!! I am SICK of having to justify my decisions. I gave a long list of good reasons of WHY I am begging for an induction at 39 weeks including the health of my baby and my recovery issues from last time. Someone had the nerve to say "I don't understand how an induction is going to help?" 

OK points: 

I gave birth at 41 weeks
My son had the cord wrapped twice around him
My son had a TRUE KNOT in his cord

I had PIH /borderline preeclampsia (discovered DURING delivery)
I had fluid backing into my lungs...I WAS DROWNING!!! (discovered when my son was a week old)

Really being induced 2 weeks earlier isn't going to help?????? Am I thinking this wrong??? I just want to SCREAM right now!!!! I was told that history was likely to repeat itself with this one. 

Sorry rant over!!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: overcomer. You don't have to justify your decisions to anyone, you know better than anyone else what's best for you and LO. You had such a tough time first time round, I pray everything will be better this time. First tri should be a time for everyone to support each other, not to question them :nope: Nowt wrong with ranting either, it always makes me feel better x x


----------



## lysh

Overcomer- Keep in mind that there are opinionated people in this world that think they know best with everything. In the end, only you and your doctor will know what is best not someone on the babyandbump board! Don't let them stress you out- it is not worth it! 

I slept for 11 hours last night! Other than the few trips to the bathroom, I did not have stints of where I was awake for an hour or so! I so needed this. I hope others had a restful sleep too!


----------



## overcomer79

sapphire1 said:


> :hugs: overcomer. You don't have to justify your decisions to anyone, you know better than anyone else what's best for you and LO. You had such a tough time first time round, I pray everything will be better this time. First tri should be a time for everyone to support each other, not to question them :nope: Nowt wrong with ranting either, it always makes me feel better x x

Thank you sweetie. I guess she feels I owe her an explanation as she just stated she is a "student midwife" and that's why she doesn't think what I say "makes sense". I just told her that I didn't feel like I needed to explain anything to her and to have a blessed day. 

She's not the first to say that to me and won't be the last I am sure. She totally ignored the part about the fluids and went straight to pre eclampsia. I mean I could...ugh people!!!! 

She of all people should understand that it was very traumatic for not only me but also for my family. If an early induction is what I need to be comfortable then that alone should be enough after the last time.


----------



## overcomer79

lysh said:


> Overcomer- Keep in mind that there are opinionated people in this world that think they know best with everything. In the end, only you and your doctor will know what is best not someone on the babyandbump board! Don't let them stress you out- it is not worth it!
> 
> I slept for 11 hours last night! Other than the few trips to the bathroom, I did not have stints of where I was awake for an hour or so! I so needed this. I hope others had a restful sleep too!

Missed this one. She felt she was entitled and told me what I said doesn't make sense because she is a know it all student midwife. I basically told her that I don't owe her any further explanation and to have a blessed day. I am super proud of myself for not going off on her :haha:. 

So glad you got sleep. My son has too much energy and thus is waking up earlier and earlier plus it sounds like my fish tank filter is going to die because it has this "knocking" sound. It is in our room. 

I am still dealing with insomnia. We are getting ready to take DS to an indoor playground so he can run off his energy. I want him there for at least three hours!!!! I won't be playing with him because I don't want to risk a kid hitting me in the stomach. But I can sit and watch. Oh how I love taking him to bumper jumpers. It will be good for me to get out of the house too! I am wearing a pair of pants b/c I don't want to wear maternity. It just doesn't feel real w/o my scan :(. I'm so scared that something will happen. I have 2 more weeks before I think it can be more real. Yes, I am rambling. Insomnia and coffee clearly don't mix with me :haha:. Hope everyone has a wonderful day :D


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hey all. Hope those of you who celebrated had lots of turkey for your beans! 

Had a crazy Friday. Went out with dh 76 year old grandmother on a 6 hour shopping trip. My patience was GONE. Need to eat every 4 hours or I start getting nauseous now. After 5 hours and 30 minutes, I begged to go home to see dh's newly killed deer. (like I really want to do that while ms). She was super suspicious. Feign excitement... 

We make it home and all the sudden the quick bite of ham I had in mind about makes me loose it. At dh grandmothers house there is NO snacking. I finally broke down and asked for crackers after 7 hours of not eating. She says I will have a late lunch finished in about 35 more minutes. DH steps in as a knight in shining gym shorts and sneaks me out a box of Cheerios! Can't wait for 12 weeks so people will start feeding me regularly! :dohh:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Just played catch up. 

Hugs Sapphire! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Erised

Looks like I'm joining the ladies that are bleeding =/
Only when wiping so far, but think that might be because it's only just started. Bright red too, unfortunately not brown, old blood. 

Looks like I'll just have to play the waiting game now. It's much easier to say that it's normal than to actually believe it, isn't it? Doesn't help that the stupid pregnancy tests have been light the entire time. Ah well, I've contacted the midwife and we'll just have to see. Nothing I can do now, it's out of my hands. Hoping to be able to stay with you ladies though


----------



## overcomer79

Erised said:


> Looks like I'm joining the ladies that are bleeding =/
> Only when wiping so far, but think that might be because it's only just started. Bright red too, unfortunately not brown, old blood.
> 
> Looks like I'll just have to play the waiting game now. It's much easier to say that it's normal than to actually believe it, isn't it? Doesn't help that the stupid pregnancy tests have been light the entire time. Ah well, I've contacted the midwife and we'll just have to see. Nothing I can do now, it's out of my hands. Hoping to be able to stay with you ladies though

Thinking the best for you xx


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Erised. Don't automatically fear the worst hun. I had a bright red bleed at 5 weeks with Holly, and she's just fine. If you're concerned you could do what I did, and contact your local Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit - they should offer you a scan. I hope all is well x x


----------



## beanhunter

Hope it all settles down erised. :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Hoping for the best Erised!:hugs:


----------



## razorhips

Overcomer - Ignore all the negative ninnies, you only need to be concerned with your own feelings and what you think is best for you and bean

Sapphire - Oh I hope that the wait goes fast and ends in a liccle beanie that is just hiding!

Erised - Spotting is so common, I am sure you'll be fine honey

Everyone else.....heres hoping all the m/s and general 'urgh-ness' settles down soon so we can enjoy overeating over Christmas! :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Overcomer - ignore people who come back with silly comments hon. I've got absolutely no medical knowledge and can understand why you would want to go into labour earlier, to avoid what happened with your first pregnancy. Whether or not it lowers your chances of it happened, I don't know ... but I'd say so! More importantly, if it makes *you* feel better than that's the way to go! It's not as if you're asking for a pre-term labour.

Thanks for all the hugs and positive thoughts everyone =)
I have to say I'm very impressed with the midwife so far. She's absolutely lovely. I texted her, and she called me back about an hour later full of apologies that it took her so long to get back to me. She hadn't seen my text. She's actually off right now, and was about to head out for a wedding, yet offered to come around and see me before she went to the wedding. Bless her. I told her to go and have fun, that she wouldn't be able to do anything here anyway. She said she'll call me tomorrow to check how I'm doing, and she'll come and see me on Monday. 

If this pregnancy continues into a full term baby, I know I'm incredibly lucky to have the support I have from the midwife. Honestly so different from when pregnant with Eleanor.


----------



## Bunnikins

Wow erised she sounds like a brilliant midwife! I hope all turns out OK for you. It seems so common to have bleeding during pregnancy, and it must be so scary... but it doesnt necessarily mean anything bad. Fingers crossed u get some answers on Mon. 

Overcomer, just ignore any negative comments from strangers... they dont mean a thing! U know best about your situation, not anyone else! xxx


----------



## peacelikeariv

No worries Erised! She is just snuggling in a little tighter! 

I think yours is a girl btw! :thumbup:


----------



## Erised

peacelikeariv - lol!! Funnily enough our best friend (only 2 others irl know) keeps referring to the baby as 'she' as well, and she said she thinks it's a girl. My husband now claims that she cursed it and we'll now have another girl because of what our friend said. DH would like a son to pass on his last name, though I've already caught him out when he said 'I kind of want another girl now, the clothes are much cuter, aren't they?'. I'd love another girl, it's more in my comfort zone as we've done a girl before, plus we'd get to re-use some of Eleanors clothes and possibly have them share rooms later on. 

The bleeding got heavier, it's like full blown AF now. Not sure whether or not to call the midwife again (it will be the on call midwife) or just wait until tomorrow. Trying to stay positive though, there's no cramps, no pains and I've seen so many posts of ladies who bled quite a bit and went on to have healthy children.


----------



## readyORnot

Erised, I'm so sorry you're experiencing this and I hope everything works out okay. I would go to A&E and see if they have an EPU and can do a scan.


----------



## Erised

Our local hospital is absolutely useless, to the point where every person that I know who is in the NHS and needs something doing, they all go to great lengths to avoid our local hospital. 

I did call the on call midwife. My own midwife had already send her an email to let her know that I might call. She apologised at great lengths that there wasn't any more they could do right now, and expressed that bleeding does not necessarily mean anything bad though she could not promise everything would be ok. The fact that I don't have any cramping or clots is a good thing though. She told me to call back again if things got worse or I start feeling pain, or even if I just wanted to talk because I can't sleep. She asked me to please not go to hospital as they won't be able to do anything. 

Karla will call me tomorrow to check up on me, and she'll come over on Monday. She said that if I continue to bleed into next week, Karla will probably send me for a scan. To put my feet up right now, try to get some sleep and wait it out


----------



## readyORnot

well they sound really helpful and as if they have your best interests at heart, so i guess it's just a waiting game.
I hope you can stay positive and rest over the rest of the weekend :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Erised- Sending you lots of positive thoughts... I hope baby is just getting comfy in there! :hugs:


----------



## spidey

I'm so sorry Erised :hugs: Keep your feet up and stay positive... I'll be sending loads of good thoughts your way. It's great your mw's are being so caring, they sound like great people.


----------



## Nitengale

Thinking of you Erised and also sending hugs from Washington :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope you had an easy night, Erised, and that the bleeding's eased off. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## hel_5

ok only just caught up with everyone,

overcommer - ignore her, who cares, you know you are doing what is right for you and your baby and if that had happend to me i would be doing EXACTLY the same

Erised - :hugs: really hoping that everything is ok, try and keep faith, thinking of you and your midwives sound like absolutly wonderful people :hugs:

hope everyone is feeling good today, my nasuea dissappeared yesterday - which was good as i had a long day at work - but now im worrying :dohh: even though i know its normal for symptons to come and go, i think this pregnancy is going to send me totally :wacko:

ooh also have any of you ladies experienced your hip clicking (best way i can describe it -but TMI right in my groin area) - only one hip, only happens occasionally (although 5 times in work last night) its really painful to start with (makes me stop what im doing) then goes away quickly xx


----------



## babynewbie

keep positive erised :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Hel_5 - Good to hear the morning sickness stayed away at work! Hope you'll only get slight bouts of nausea from now on, not enough to bother you but enough to keep your mind at ease. As for the clicking hip, I can't say I experienced anything like it during my first pregnancy, but it sounds like it could be due to the ligaments getting softer. I did get round ligament pains when walking at around 18 weeks, perhaps this could be the start of that?

Thanks ladies =)

I managed to sleep ok. Woke up quite a few times and it took a while to get back to sleep, but any sleep is more than I was expecting. DH had decided not to go out for work today (he was going to help his brother move his gym), and stay home to help me out with the little missy. I'm still losing a lot of blood, probably filling a pad every 3 hours ish. Managed to soak the bed quite badly too =(

Still no cramping, not sure about the clots as I'm not sure what they would be classed a clot?
Midwife called at 10 this morning to check up on me. Same advice as yesterday, and she'll come and see me tomorrow morning at 10. If I start bleeding excessively or start hurting I should contact her again. Karla is actually working herself today, so it's nice to deal with someone I've met =)


----------



## babynewbie

I hope i have a midwife as lovely as yours! x


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Erised. I hope it eases off soon and is nothing to worry about. Your midwife sounds lovely and supportive. 

For the UK girls - here is a list of all the EPAUs in the UK. You can usually self-refer at most of them, if you are experiencing bleeding or other problems. I contacted mine directly, which is how I got early scans. You can ring them for advice too if you're worried.

https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/FindUs1.asp


----------



## biliboi2

After cancelling my appointment on Thursday, was supposed to book me in at home this morning but didn't turn up. Went out this afternoon and returned to a note through the door saying she will call back tomorrow - I will be in work! So I have phoned, and the midwife service said they will ask her to phone me back. Grrr!


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no what a pain! Im 7 weeks now and still darent ring my GP! Still feel not 'properly' pregnant even though ive seen it on a scan! I dunno if its the hormones making me so negative... 

Has anyone else not actually vomited yet? Im grateful i havent, cos i HATE being sick... but i read somewhere that vomiting was GOOD, so now im worried ive got nausea but no vomiting! (mental, i know!) xxxx


----------



## Nitengale

Bunnikins said:


> Oh no what a pain! Im 7 weeks now and still darent ring my GP! Still feel not 'properly' pregnant even though ive seen it on a scan! I dunno if its the hormones making me so negative...
> 
> Has anyone else not actually vomited yet? Im grateful i havent, cos i HATE being sick... but i read somewhere that vomiting was GOOD, so now im worried ive got nausea but no vomiting! (mental, i know!) xxxx

Bunnikins: I am nauseas but have not vomited yet. I am 8w+2d today. This also happened with my daughter and everything went fine. And yes the hormones make me negative too sometimes. Hormones will probably level out soon.
Big :hugs:

Elaine


----------



## biliboi2

Midwvife just phoned back. They are going to book me at home on tue between 930 and 2! So i asked if they could ring first so i could. Come out of work.


----------



## beanhunter

I've got my midwife coming tomorrow too. She plans to be with me for 12pm then I'm off to my mums. It's her appointment on tues. I'm so scared.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Beanhunter, I hope everything goes ok at your mum's appt (and yours too)

Bunnikins, I felt really nauseous when I was pregnant with Holly, but I wasn't sick once. I also know people who didn't experience any MS and their LOs turned out just fine :flower:

What a pain Biliboi. I hate it when you wait in and people don't turn up when they should :growlmad:


----------



## Bug222

Good luck with both appointments tomorrow Beanhunter!


----------



## readyORnot

beanhunter, will be thinking of you this week, I hope your mum's appointment goes okay.

bunnikins, I've been feeling progressively worse every day with the nausea, but no vomiting so far and I'm really hoping it stays that way! This morning I really felt like I was on the verge of throwing up but ended up with horrible diarrhoea instead (sorry guys, TMI...)


----------



## Bunnikins

beanhunter i hope you get good news at your mums appointment, ill be thinking of you xx

Thanks all for your replies, i wonder what tomorrows "Paranoid thought of the day" will be for me. Trouble is i have too much time on my hands at weekends... and too much access to google! Ive had some diarrhoea too readyORnot.. i suppose its the same thing as sickness isnt it, just the other end... so probably a good thing!


----------



## readyORnot

billiboi2, did the midwife explain why she didn't show up this morning and didn't have the courtesy to at least call and let you know she wasn't coming? 
I had a health visitor who repeatedly did that to me when I used to be a foster carer and I found it absolutely infuriating. Like your time is worth nothing and all you do is sit at home all day waiting for them to show up.


----------



## biliboi2

She didnt start work till half twelve! Wrong info was given to me


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi everyone. I would like to join the July Baby thread. I am due July 30


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Siegal, welcome!!

Beanhunter, hope your appointment and your mum's both go really well.

Erised, how are things with you now?

Bunnikins, I haven't vomited yet either but I've been close. I only vomited twice in younger DD's pregnancy, so as long as the nausea's there I'm not worrying.


----------



## biliboi2

Well I had terrible earache last night and banging sounds and ripping sounds. Had to phone in sick to work. Been to docs and had antibiotics prescribed for ear infection. :(


----------



## beanhunter

biliboi2 said:


> Well I had terrible earache last night and banging sounds and ripping sounds. Had to phone in sick to work. Been to docs and had antibiotics prescribed for ear infection. :(

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! :hi: My name is Ashley, I am from the western part of North America, and I would really like to join! :) My due date is July 13, 2012. I got my :bfp: on November 3rd at 12 DPO. This will be my 4th child, but my DH first biological so he is really excited :) :yipee: We are definitely on cloud :cloud9:, but it's started to get tainted because my morning sickness is lasting all day and it's getting really, really bad :sick: DH doesn't have a preference to a gender, but I would love a little girl :pink: . But, of course, either way I'll be very happy! My bbs are killer sore right now, I really just wish I would stop being sick so I can start enjoying the pregnancy. My first prenatal visit is December 15th :happydance: For my sickness, I've tried everything "natural", from saltine crackers, preggie pop drops, Gingerale, small meals, etc.. lol. Oh well :shrug:


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome.

I am feeling very sick today. It sucks. x


----------



## ryder

Hope everyone's MS goes away soon!!!

Bunnikins- I've had 2 kids so far, one boy and 1 girl an never had ms with either!!


----------



## beanhunter

Not loving the nausea and vomiting here either. 4 hrs in the car tomorrow will not be fun....keep trying to remind myself that it's a good sign of nice strong hormones. 
Just waiting for the midwife to show up here.


----------



## Erised

Well ladies, I'm leaving you.
Tested this morning, and the tests are now coming back completely negative. I did feel worried right from the start because the tests only came back light and didn't get darker, so the bleeding hasn't come as a complete shock. Midwife came around this morning, she's asked me to stay in contact with her, keep her update and let her know as soon as I fall pregnant again. She's asked to be my midwife again next time around, and we're more than happy with that. 

So that's the end for me. Now ladies, keep in mind that every miscarriage is a higher chance of things being ok for you (stats and all that) ;)

Hope all of you make it to July and end up with healthy babies. It's honestly the best thing in the world to watch your children grow up. 

Enjoy your pregnancies!! Hope to be seeing all of you in the pregnancy section again soon! We probably won't share trimesters again (though we could for a few weeks ;)), but I fully intend to share at least a few month of pregnancy with all of you ladies.


----------



## Xanth

I'm so sorry to hear that Erised :hugs:


----------



## ryder

:hugs: erised, I had a mc a month before I got pregnant with my son.


----------



## overcomer79

So sorry Erised :hugs:

I'm not having any symptoms except for a massively huge stomach (for 7weeks). I wish my scan date would hurry up but I still have another 2 weeks!! I think I can relax a bit after that (I hope?).

I took tylenol PM last night, it really didn't help with the insomnia much at all. I have a full day of work ahead of me so hope to keep my mind off of things.


----------



## overcomer79

So sorry Erised :hugs:

I'm not having any symptoms except for a massively huge stomach (for 7weeks). I wish my scan date would hurry up but I still have another 2 weeks!! I think I can relax a bit after that (I hope?).

I took tylenol PM last night, it really didn't help with the insomnia much at all. I have a full day of work ahead of me so hope to keep my mind off of things.


----------



## hel_5

:hugs: :hugs: sending lots to you erised xx


----------



## readyORnot

Erised, I'm so sorry


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry Erised. Take care of yourself. x x


----------



## beanhunter

So sorry erised. Look after yourself. We will miss you around here.


----------



## SIEGAL

So i Called my OB my first appointment is Dec 22, at like 8 weeks 3 days. I CANT WAIT THAT LONG!!! Its like a month away! I do not have the patience.


----------



## overcomer79

SIEGAL said:


> So i Called my OB my first appointment is Dec 22, at like 8 weeks 3 days. I CANT WAIT THAT LONG!!! Its like a month away! I do not have the patience.

I know the feeling! Mine is at 9 weeks and I hopefully will finally hear a heartbeat! I have known since 3 wks 5 days so it has been a very long wait. I was confirmed at 4wks 1 day so just shy of five weeks!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Going to miss you erised! We still have a long time on the boards and I know we will see you soon! God Bless! 


Overcomer- What is your evening routine? Many people who spend a lot of time on computers, tvs, cells late at night have a higher chance of insomnia. Maybe you could try a long walk after dinner and then settle in with a magazine or baby reading material for a couple of nights. Exercise is a great way to get your body on a tight schedule. Just a suggestion.

Welcome Siegel!
SLCMommy - Good to see you from the Due in July thread. This is a great group of ladies.


----------



## Conina

My DH went out and bought me a lovely pregnancy journal on Fri. So far I've been a bit reluctant to start it, just in case (seriously, I think I've said the words "just in case" more in the last 3 weeks than in the entire rest of my life!).

Is anyone else keeping a journal?


----------



## overcomer79

peacelikeariv said:


> Going to miss you erised! We still have a long time on the boards and I know we will see you soon! God Bless!
> 
> 
> Overcomer- What is your evening routine? Many people who spend a lot of time on computers, tvs, cells late at night have a higher chance of insomnia. Maybe you could try a long walk after dinner and then settle in with a magazine or baby reading material for a couple of nights. Exercise is a great way to get your body on a tight schedule. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Welcome Siegel!
> SLCMommy - Good to see you from the Due in July thread. This is a great group of ladies.

I don't spend a lot of time on any of those. I'm too tired at the end of the day. I have researched that says 78 percent of women experience insomnia related to pregnancy. I am a bit baffled then why I don't get any support in the first tri thread.

What irks me with this is everything has to be a debate...first circumcision and now vit K shots? It really does my head in!!


----------



## Erised

I'll miss all of you too =)
I'm going to unsubscribe from the thread, but if I remember I'll check in with you ladies every few weeks just to see how everyone is getting on. I'll try my best


----------



## sammycaine

Hi ladies!

I had a horrible night last night. My scan is tomorrow morning and I just keep flashing back to my last mc. I went in for a scan at 10wks thinking everything was fine and it turned out it was over 4 weeks before that. I hate feeling this way. Now I have a terrible headache from all the sobbing last night.:cry:

I know things could be fine, have not had any spotting or cramping. Just some pulling stretching feeling under my bellybutton. All the hormones are making me crazy. 
I just need tomorrow morning to come quickly and see the little heart beat. 

How is everyone else holding up waiting for scans?


----------



## SLCMommy

sammy - I get a scan on Dec 15, i'll be almost 10 weeks. Feeling more and more excited about it :)


----------



## spidey

oh Erised :cry: I'm so sorry :hugs: I know I'll see you around the pregnancy boards sooner than later.

sammycaine, pregnancy hormones can be awful. Easier said than done, but try not to worry. I'm sure everything is fine and you have a healthy baby growing in your tummy!

My first appointment is December 7th but I'm not expecting much. I hope I can get a 12 week scan, so that'll be right before Christmas. They don't normally do 12 week scans at my birth center but if I ask (and cry!) they might :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## peacelikeariv

8w scan scheduled for Thursday! Hoping to hear a hb so we can tell one couple friend of ours on the weekend of the 17th. 

So excited!


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: sammycaine, hope your scan goes well and you have a healthy little bean in there.

My next scan is on Thursday, it will be my third and I'm only 8 weeks :wacko: I hope by then I will know if I can stay with you guys or not.


----------



## babynewbie

Erised im so sorry :( :hugs:


I have everything crossed for you sapphire that you stay with us! :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww im so sorry erised! Fingers crossed for you that youll be back on these boards very very soon, maybe due august thread??

I hope u can stay sapphire, good luck on thursday xxxx


----------



## Bug222

So sorry Erised :hugs: Sapphire- I will be thinking of you.. Fxd you get the best possible news.

My first actual prenatal appt is on the 15th.. Hopefully I will find out then when I will get my scan etc..


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Erised, so sorry to hear that. Hang in there, be good to yourself and hopefully you'll be back on the boards before you know it.


----------



## sammycaine

Thanks Everyone!

I am feeling much better about tomorrow now. I kept myself busy today. I took my 3yo nephew to see the holiday train roll thru town and we donated food to the local food bank. And slept most of the day away. I thought I wasn't feeling nauseous anymore but its back tonight, it makes me feel better. I will update you all tomorrow when I get home!


----------



## biliboi2

Well ladies, got my booking in appointment today. Will update you all later! I wonder if she will book my scan for this week, as by my dates I am 9 weeks on Thurs, but by their dates I am 13 + weeks.


----------



## biliboi2

Well, the booking in I thought was going to last an hour, was only 25 mins. She just went through family history and filled in a form for me to have a scan. Said I should get one for next week.


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey everyone! Just found this thread.

I&#8217;m due July 9th but I go for my first ultrasound this morning so that might change! 
I&#8217;m so excited/nervous!


----------



## sammycaine

Everything at the scan was wonderful! The measurments put me back about 5 days but we saw and heard a strong little heartbeat. I am soooo relieved!


----------



## peacelikeariv

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey everyone! Just found this thread.
> 
> Im due July 9th but I go for my first ultrasound this morning so that might change!
> Im so excited/nervous!

Welcome! Get us some pictures of that bean! Congratulations!


----------



## Xanth

sammycaine said:


> Everything at the scan was wonderful! The measurments put me back about 5 days but we saw and heard a strong little heartbeat. I am soooo relieved!

aww thats lovely news :hugs:


----------



## WickedElphaba

Hi guys! Can I join? I am due on July 12th with my first little one. First ultrasound is on Monday. So far, no morning sickness, just tired all the time.


----------



## readyORnot

happy for you sammycaine! Good luck tigergaile!


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey girls. My scan put me back 2 whole weeks! I thought I was 8 weeks 1 day. But really I am 6 weeks 1 day. I got pregnant my first cycle off the pill so I didn't know when I ovulated. We did see the heart beating! It was beating 114 times per minute. She said it probably just started beating a few days ago! 

Y'all my husband almost fainted!! He literally had to sit down with his head between his knees. He said the vaginal probe freaked him out! WTH? What is he going to do when I have the baby???!!!! I was so embarrased!
 



Attached Files:







6wk1.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sammycaine

Tigergaile they almost didn't let my husband in because it was a transvag. I explained to them that he has never been in during an ultrasound because things always turned out for the worst. She said she would "cover me up then and he could come in." What do you mean cover me up, I pretty sure he has seen my vagina!


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all and welcome to the new ladies. I'm still feeling 
sick but thinking it's reassuring. Trying to decide whether to have a private scan between now and the 12 week one on the 28th December.
Mum had her appt. Def needs a hysterectomy etc but they reckon only a 20% chance of cancer which is much better than expected. Just waiting for dates for surgery now. We have come up to the lakes for a few days for my birthday. Still never thought I'd be pregnant by my birthday!


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all and welcome to the new ladies. I'm still feeling 
sick but thinking it's reassuring. Trying to decide whether to have a private scan between now and the 12 week one on the 28th December.
Mum had her appt. Def needs a hysterectomy etc but they reckon only a 20% chance of cancer which is much better than expected. Just waiting for dates for surgery now. We have come up to the lakes for a few days for my birthday. Still never thought I'd be pregnant by my birthday!


----------



## biliboi2

sammycaine said:


> Tigergaile they almost didn't let my husband in because it was a transvag. I explained to them that he has never been in during an ultrasound because things always turned out for the worst. She said she would "cover me up then and he could come in." What do you mean cover me up, I pretty sure he has seen my vagina!

Ha ha ha!


----------



## readyORnot

beanhunter said:


> Hello all and welcome to the new ladies. I'm still feeling
> sick but thinking it's reassuring. Trying to decide whether to have a private scan between now and the 12 week one on the 28th December.
> Mum had her appt. Def needs a hysterectomy etc but they reckon only a 20% chance of cancer which is much better than expected. Just waiting for dates for surgery now. We have come up to the lakes for a few days for my birthday. Still never thought I'd be pregnant by my birthday!


I'm so glad things were better than expected with your mum's appointment.

Have a great birthday trip!


----------



## Bunnikins

Glad things are looking more positive for your mum beanhunter.

Haha at Tigergailes husband! Im pretty sure my husband would be the same actually! xxxx


----------



## sapphire1

Welcome newbies :D

Great news Sammycaine and Tigergaile!

Glad you finally got your appt Biliboi, and a scan next week - exciting :happydance:

I'm glad your mum's appt was quite positive Beanhunter :flower:


----------



## peacelikeariv

WickedElphaba said:


> Hi guys! Can I join? I am due on July 12th with my first little one. First ultrasound is on Monday. So far, no morning sickness, just tired all the time.

Welcome! We are really close to one another. I am from TN and I am due on the 12th by my LMP. Our first baby as well.


----------



## WickedElphaba

peacelikeariv said:


> WickedElphaba said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Can I join? I am due on July 12th with my first little one. First ultrasound is on Monday. So far, no morning sickness, just tired all the time.
> 
> Welcome! We are really close to one another. I am from TN and I am due on the 12th by my LMP. Our first baby as well.Click to expand...

How cool is that?! My sister lives near Johnson City, TN. We were there last weekend for Thanksgiving, and will be back this weekend for my niece's birthday party. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## peacelikeariv

Feeling good! I have my first u/s on Thursday and hoping to hear a healthy hb! I had brown blood from 6+2 thru 6+7days. I have to get up twice a night to pee and only have nausea if I have not eaten anything or eaten too much. So far so good. Sore boobs!

How about you?


----------



## WickedElphaba

peacelikeariv said:


> Feeling good! I have my first u/s on Thursday and hoping to hear a healthy hb! I had brown blood from 6+2 thru 6+7days. I have to get up twice a night to pee and only have nausea if I have not eaten anything or eaten too much. So far so good. Sore boobs!
> 
> How about you?

I'm just tired. No morning sickness, but drinking orange juice makes me toss cookies for some reason, so no more of that. Sore boobs too! My u/s is Monday...very excited!


----------



## futurephotos

I'm so excited to finally have reached 6 weeks! That's 1 week farther than the first 2 went :) I get to have my first u/s next week on Dec. 9th!!!


----------



## TigerGalLE

I'm definitely tired! And thirsty! Have had waves of nausea but no vomiting yet. Boobs are very sore!


----------



## SLCMommy

bili - can you please add me? my edd is July 13th.


My lower groin area has been really achy/strechy feeling today, and my BBS are super sore and hard! lol


----------



## albs

hi ladies!

i've been away for work and feel like i've missed out on loads. great to see lots of new people on here. 

my symptoms seemed to disappear pretty much completely last friday and it got me really worried. i made a doctor's appointment for tomorrow but think i'm going to have to cancel as they're back with a vengence today! still not actually been sick yet, but feel nauseus all the time and the stinky kids in my class don't help! i was hoping to keep it a secret until school starts up again in february, or at least until our christmas party in a couple of weeks, but it seems like most people at work have guessed already!

hope everyone's going well.


----------



## overcomer79

Hey ladies: I just wanted to ask a question. I don't remember this with my DS but I am having sharp stabbing pains to the right of my pelvic bone (off and on pain scale no greater than 4 and just started last night). It has me concerned, would you be concerned?


----------



## peacelikeariv

FuturePhotos - Congratulations! That is a wonderful step.

SLC - You can pm biliboi and she will add you up front.

Welcome back to the board albs! Isn't it crazy how they come and go? I still freeze for a second when I feel a cramp. Sorry about the smelly ones. DH is eating things that I do not like here lately. He is now my smelly one.:haha: 

He is leaving for a few days today. He will miss our first u/s, but at least I do not have to smell his eggs cooking.


----------



## kiwialouise

i had a terrible migraine the last couple of days so i made an appointment yesterday afternoon to see if they could prescribe me something. had my first scan and they saw the sac and what the doctor said was the start of the baby. according to my LMP, i was 6 wks 1 day, but my doctor says she thinks i'm not that far along. i was super happy yesterday b/c last january i had a MC when i was 10 weeks and we never saw the start of the baby. but now i'm starting to freak out that there was no heartbeat yesterday :(. i go again for another scan in 2 weeks. i keep praying that this baby continues to grow!


----------



## overcomer79

kiwialouise said:


> i had a terrible migraine the last couple of days so i made an appointment yesterday afternoon to see if they could prescribe me something. had my first scan and they saw the sac and what the doctor said was the start of the baby. according to my LMP, i was 6 wks 1 day, but my doctor says she thinks i'm not that far along. i was super happy yesterday b/c last january i had a MC when i was 10 weeks and we never saw the start of the baby. but now i'm starting to freak out that there was no heartbeat yesterday :(. i go again for another scan in 2 weeks. i keep praying that this baby continues to grow!

thinking of you xx


----------



## kiwialouise

thank you overcomer79. but now i'm really worried (and crying at work). i had my hcg levels drawn and it's 3479. last week (a full 7 days ago) it was 1,188. i'm feeling pretty hopeless now :(


----------



## hel_5

Kiwialouise - sending lots of :hugs::hugs:it really hard not to worry x

overcomer79 - im having lots of pains, same with last pregnancy, i 'think' it is just everything stretching back 'out' again

futurephotos - thats great news, good luck with the scan

:xmas3:wickedElphaba

Hows everyone day?? my nausea comes a goes, some days im grand but others i want to curl up in bed all day :nope: and i no longer fit in my jeans :cry:well i do but they are SO uncomfortable, i normally live in them, i have had to resort to buying jogging bottoms and when we went out last night i had to put on my maternity jeans :nope:


----------



## overcomer79

hel_5 said:


> Kiwialouise - sending lots of :hugs::hugs:it really hard not to worry x
> 
> overcomer79 - im having lots of pains, same with last pregnancy, i 'think' it is just everything stretching back 'out' again
> 
> futurephotos - thats great news, good luck with the scan
> 
> :xmas3:wickedElphaba
> 
> Hows everyone day?? my nausea comes a goes, some days im grand but others i want to curl up in bed all day :nope: and i no longer fit in my jeans :cry:well i do but they are SO uncomfortable, i normally live in them, i have had to resort to buying jogging bottoms and when we went out last night i had to put on my maternity jeans :nope:

I hope it is just stretching. They still haven't called me back because they want to talk to my primary dr, which is good. 

I am wearing maternity as well today. My others are so uncomfortable and leaves red marks all over me!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hugs kiwialouise


----------



## SIEGAL

I wish I had pregnancy symptoms! I got nothing :( I feel like a fraud. Like Im not pregnant. 
When did you all get your symptoms? right away?


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: kiwialouise, I hope all is ok. I know it's hard waiting for a scan x x


----------



## kiwialouise

thank you everyone! i'm waiting to hear back from my doctor about what she thinks and how i proceed from here.

has anyone had slower rising hcg levels but everything turn out alright?


----------



## Nitengale

SIEGAL said:


> I wish I had pregnancy symptoms! I got nothing :( I feel like a fraud. Like Im not pregnant.
> When did you all get your symptoms? right away?

It took me a while, I was in your position. It took me between 7-8 weeks to get symptoms, even now it's just sore bbs, tired, and icky feeling in tummy in the afternoons. Many people have perfectly healthy pregnancies and little to no symptoms. Try not to worry too much about it. Big big :hugs:


----------



## HarrietO

Hi everyone! I would love to join your group. I'm due July 13th (Friday the 13th! lol). Could change as I have had no scan yet. I had a mc in August at 5 weeks, so I am super nervous that something will go wrong. It is nice to have people who are going through the things I am going through. I am SUPER sick right now. Nauseous 24 hrs a day, throwing up, tired all the time. I can literally sleep for 12-13 hours if no one wakes me up. My poor OH is having to pick up all the slack around here.


----------



## SIEGAL

HarrietO said:


> Hi everyone! I would love to join your group. I'm due July 13th (Friday the 13th! lol). Could change as I have had no scan yet. I had a mc in August at 5 weeks, so I am super nervous that something will go wrong. It is nice to have people who are going through the things I am going through. I am SUPER sick right now. Nauseous 24 hrs a day, throwing up, tired all the time. I can literally sleep for 12-13 hours if no one wakes me up. My poor OH is having to pick up all the slack around here.

Julu 13th! what a wonderful birthday (its mine!) Haha. I was also born on friday the 13th of July back in the 80's though. Its a great day!


----------



## Bunnikins

hel_5 said:


> Kiwialouise - sending lots of :hugs::hugs:it really hard not to worry x
> 
> overcomer79 - im having lots of pains, same with last pregnancy, i 'think' it is just everything stretching back 'out' again
> 
> futurephotos - thats great news, good luck with the scan
> 
> :xmas3:wickedElphaba
> 
> Hows everyone day?? my nausea comes a goes, some days im grand but others i want to curl up in bed all day :nope: and i no longer fit in my jeans :cry:well i do but they are SO uncomfortable, i normally live in them, i have had to resort to buying jogging bottoms and when we went out last night i had to put on my maternity jeans :nope:

Im the same, ive been a bit worried today cos i feel OK but was at my worst yesterday with the nausea/tiredness. Just wanted to get in bed and stay snug and warm all day but had to drag myself to work! I cant wait to get some maternity stuff, my trousers are getting tight cos of the bloating but feel a bit of a fraud buying them at the moment. 

Saphire, have you had your scan today? xxxx


----------



## overcomer79

Update: Despite me telling the dr office that I was thinking this was nothing, they told me that they would be more assured if I went to the hospital for an emergency scan. She did some measuring on the right side (report later today or tomorrow morning) but the baby is in the right place (no etopic) and has a wonderful heartbeat of 150bop. I cried when I saw it that she had to get me to hold my breath to get a correct measurement. She even gave me a pic :cloud9:


----------



## Conina

I'm a wee bit tired but that's it - no more symptoms. I even LOST weight this week at Slimming World!!

My DH is also a Friday 13th baby! But June, not July. Still, he was lucky for me!!


----------



## SLCMommy

overcomer - what a darling story :)


----------



## Nitengale

Overcomes: that is really great news :happydance:

HarrietO:xmas3:

Conina: great that you are able to lose weight. I am definetly gaining.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Elaine


----------



## sapphire1

Overcomer, great news! :D

Bunnikins, my scan is later on today.

Hope you ladies are all feeling well today, :hugs: for all of you suffering right now.


----------



## hel_5

overcomer that is fab news

sapphire - thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Good luck sapphire, i REALLY hope its good news today for u! 

Welcome HarrietO! 

Yay to overcomer for getting to see ur little baby. Ive been getting some discomfort in my tummy too but i think its just the womb getting bigger and bigger! 

Yay its December today! Not long til xmas! (although this year i think its more exciting that xmas = 11 weeks pregnant for me! I hope no one buys me clothes this year! xxxx


----------



## spidey

good luck Sapphire, I'll be thinking of you all day :hugs:


----------



## peacelikeariv

First u/s TODAY! 8 weeks! Woo Hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

Thinking of you sapphire!

Enjoy seeing your baby peace!!

Bunnikins: I would have never went over tummy discomfort. I had a friend trying to convince me it was gas....ummm I know my body and gas for me doesn't go down that low :haha:. I was still able to sleep last night despite the pain getting mildly worse. I still don't have a report from the dr but not worried since I know baby is ok :baby:


----------



## readyORnot

sapphire and peacelikeariv, hope you have great scans today!


----------



## MrsButterfly

Hi ladies!
Can I please join you all? My first baby is due 5 July. After a scary first couple of weeks (lots of spotting) had a scan on Monday at 8+4 and saw my little bean with the heart fluttering away at 164bpm. Was most amazing thing ever!

Looking forward on sharing this journey together :)

X


----------



## rocky1215

Is anyone having any cramping? I have had a little throughout the day. Not sure if its stomach or uterus but its making me nervous either way!


----------



## biliboi2

I had cramping in weeks 4 + 5 - just like AF cramps. Its stretching most likely.


----------



## futurephotos

I've been cramping from conception on and still am. It was a lot more frequent and noticeable 4-5wks, but it still happens a couple times a day.


----------



## Bunnikins

Yeah same here, it was really quite bad at 4-5 weeks but still happens every now and again. Like period type cramping, or when youve eaten something that disagrees with you! xx


----------



## readyORnot

me too, I had what I thought was very mild pre-AF cramps from about 14dpo onwards. It's much less now, only every now and then. I'm so used to it now it doesn't freak me out at all.

I wonder if anyone has any advice for me. I'm getting terrible all-day nausea, which is worse than the type of nausea I'm used to, and coupled with just generally feeling awful plus a nasty taste in my mouth, it's surprisingly debilitating. Thank god i don't have to work until January... Anyway, all day I feel like I'm one mouthful away from throwing up (although I haven't thrown up at all). Has anyone else experienced this and does anyone have a solution? Crackers, ginger, and so on haven't had any effect at all. Eating make's me feel slightly worse for a short time.


----------



## hel_5

unfortunately yes i have experienced this, not as bad this time round but i was VERY bad with LO, sea sickness bands helped, also eating little and offen, i would try different foods to see which ones worked the best, for me it is ready salted crisps, bacon and diet coke!! - not the healthest options in the world but it cant be helped, also i offen have to stop half way through a meal, even though im still really hungry cause i know if i keep eating i will feel worse in a bit, sending lots of :hugs: cause i know its crappy! x


----------



## sapphire1

I still don't have an answer, I have to go back for another scan next week. There's still an empty sac but it's measuring slightly bigger than last week. They won't make a diagnosis until the sac either stops growing, or it's big enough to see if there's a baby in it. 

Thanks for your well wishes ladies :hugs:


----------



## hel_5

oh no hun, :hugs: i cant believe how long they are making you wait :hugs: my one week wait nearly finished me off :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

readyORnot said:


> I wonder if anyone has any advice for me. I'm getting terrible all-day nausea, which is worse than the type of nausea I'm used to, and coupled with just generally feeling awful plus a nasty taste in my mouth, it's surprisingly debilitating. Thank god i don't have to work until January... Anyway, all day I feel like I'm one mouthful away from throwing up (although I haven't thrown up at all). Has anyone else experienced this and does anyone have a solution? Crackers, ginger, and so on haven't had any effect at all. Eating make's me feel slightly worse for a short time.

I'm in the same boat! I have so much saliva- I have to keep swallowing and every time I do I feel like it's going to come up. I haven't actually vomited yet either, but it seems like I could all day long. If I eat I feel worse too, but if I don't eat I can tell I'm hungry- yet nothing is appealing. Last night a strawberry banana smoothie went down really well. I've been doing soups too- basically anything that tummy doesn't need to work too hard on to digest. I sip water often too.


----------



## readyORnot

sapphire, i'm sorry things are still so unclear at the moment. My fingers are firmly crossed for you :hugs2:


----------



## overcomer79

Sapphire I am so sorry! I can't imagine what you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

Oh Sapphire, sorry you are going through this stress x


----------



## peacelikeariv

How to I get a picture on here?


----------



## peacelikeariv

Look at my baby!!! hb 176. :happydance:

We were moved up one day. Cyst on my ovary, which I have been feeling. All looks wonderful. I am amazed at the wonderful blessing God has given us! Woo Hoo!
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## spidey

Sapphire, I'm so sorry you have to wait another week. That's so aggravating, but it's good they're using caution in deciding if things are progressing or not. Are you having any pregnancy symptoms?

As for nausea, I'm going through the same thing. It's certainly not as bad as it was with my first. For me I can usually eat:
chocolate milk, wild rice and chicken soup (from a can), toasted bagel with strawberry cream cheese, warm ginger tea, blended fruit smoothies and orange juice.

I cannot think about drinking water without feeling ill (as well as 95% of all foods :lol:). Sometimes adding lemon juice to water helps take that nausea taste from your mouth.

My advice is to eat only things that appeal to you. Ignore nutrition for now and stick with things that your body craves.


----------



## sapphire1

Great scan pic peacelikeariv! :happydance:

I'm not really having any symptoms Spidey, just sore boobies. Sorry you're still feeling sick :hugs:


----------



## esst

I'm noticing more nausea this week. Is that weird? The past few weeks I had some but now I have it with heartburn and stomachaches.

I got a call back for a job in the city. I have an interview next Thursday and I'm nervous. If I get the job I'd be starting in January. The weird thing is even though it is a professional job, they are doing it as a group interview. I've never been to one of those and I don't really know what to expect. They are staffing out six positions in the same department so obviously they need to know if people will work together well but it just seems weird to me.

We are still waiting to hear from OH's employer before I can have my first ob appointment. He is to get hired this month and then we will have insurance and I can go make sure everything is okay. I worry about it a lot - some days are worse than others - but I'm taking my prenatal and I still have symptoms and no bleeding.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sapphire, I'm so sorry to hear you have to wait again. You must be tearing your hair out!! Have they checked your HCG recently to see if things are moving the way they should be?

Peacelikeariv, your little one's a stunner!!!

ReadyOrNot, can't suggest anything I'm afraid. Eating makes me even more nauseous too, but I find that about 5 minutes after I eat it subsides a lot. I haven't found anything I can stomach except toast.


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey everyone. My nausea has definitely increased this week. More nauseated at night than in the morning. I&#8217;ve found that eating small snacks every 2-3 hours helps. I&#8217;ve been eating bagels and then easy snack items like grapes, applesauce, a small orange. I think keeping my blood sugar up is what helps. Before I wasn&#8217;t eating very much throughout the day due to overall feeling sickly. Then by the evening I was so nauseated that I couldn&#8217;t even move. 
And my prenatals really make me so nauseated!!!! I&#8217;ve been trying to take them after a meal but still.... ugh... 

Esst- good luck with your interview. I think if you are taking prenatals and eating and sleeping well you should be fine. Many women don&#8217;t even know they are pregnant until later than you. Have you ever thought of going to the health department? They serve women who don&#8217;t have insurance. 


Peace- What a cute pic of your little bean!! Love it!


----------



## mlyn26

Peacelikeariv - gorgeous scan picture x


----------



## spidey

Tigergaile, I had to stop taking my prenatals around week 6 since they made me very sick. I figured that being able to eat and drink was more important than a vitamin that would make me unable to eat and drink :haha: I had to do the same with my first pregnancy and my daughter turned out fine. I'm not saying you should stop taking vitamins, but if you need to miss a day or so from being sick don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## mlyn26

I stopped my prenatal and iron tablets too due to the sickness and feel much better. Of course i still take my folic acid though x


----------



## esst

TigerGalLE- my income (unemployment insurance) plus what DH earns is too high for any assistance. We looked into individual insurance but his boss told him he'd be hired on in December. I was shocked that I fell pregnant on the first real try, but most women don't get their first scan til 10-12 weeks so I'm trying not to stress too much about it. DH's insurance will cover us from day one of his employment and I am just hoping that is soon.


----------



## sammycaine

Hi Ladies! You all entered my wierdo dream last night. So in my dream I would wake up in the morning and find post it notes stuck all over me. The notes said a time and things like, "still on your left side, good job" or "snuck onto your back for a few minutes" and "don't worry about that little twinge your felt, just growing pains". So in the morning I came here to ask who was leaving me all these notes and you all told me about the pregnancy fairies that watch over us at night. They let us know how we're sleeping and other helpful things. 

What a nice idea eh?


----------



## peacelikeariv

sammycaine said:


> Hi Ladies! You all entered my wierdo dream last night. So in my dream I would wake up in the morning and find post it notes stuck all over me. The notes said a time and things like, "still on your left side, good job" or "snuck onto your back for a few minutes" and "don't worry about that little twinge your felt, just growing pains". So in the morning I came here to ask who was leaving me all these notes and you all told me about the pregnancy fairies that watch over us at night. They let us know how we're sleeping and other helpful things.
> 
> What a nice idea eh?

Aww! That is a sweet dream! Keep up the good ones. I dream about food.


----------



## biliboi2

Cute dream!


----------



## esst

Awwwww I love that dream :)


----------



## rocky1215

So my in laws( who do not know yet) called my husband last night to tell him they want to take us to Paris in February. I have never been to Europe and it would be the trip of a lifetime. I think i will be 20/22 weeks when we go. I am nervous about the flight time... About 12 hours...what would you ladies do?


----------



## readyORnot

rocky1215 said:


> So my in laws( who do not know yet) called my husband last night to tell him they want to take us to Paris in February. I have never been to Europe and it would be the trip of a lifetime. I think i will be 20/22 weeks when we go. I am nervous about the flight time... About 12 hours...what would you ladies do?


my understanding is that travelling in second tri isn't normally a problem - speak to a doctor? Here's a link you might find helpful


----------



## peacelikeariv

I say go! This is a great opportunity. We have to fly out for a wedding in May. I will be 7months. The doctor said there would not be a problem until 36 weeks. She told me to check the airline's policy, but most do not restrict you until 36w. She also said there was absolutely no danger to the baby.


----------



## rocky1215

Thanks for that link. We are going to go.


----------



## pitty

Went to GP (normal doctor) yesterday as Ive been getting headaches, told they are from hormones and to try and rest and drink more water..... Im was 9 weeks 4 days, so abit early for the doppler but Doc was keen to try it..... it picked up the heart beat, 160 bpm, but the sound couldnt be heard yet, so happy to know LO hearts still going strong,


----------



## SLCMommy

Pitty - That's wonderful :)

I am 8 weeks today! woo hoo... 13 days left until I see my doctor (first OB visit)....

sure feels like it is taking forever :)


----------



## hel_5

rocky1215 said:


> So my in laws( who do not know yet) called my husband last night to tell him they want to take us to Paris in February. I have never been to Europe and it would be the trip of a lifetime. I think i will be 20/22 weeks when we go. I am nervous about the flight time... About 12 hours...what would you ladies do?

personally i would go for it, esp if its something you have always wanted to do, cause once little bub comes a long these things get a LOT harder!!

pitty - thats fab news!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Congratulations Pitty!


----------



## spidey

rocky, I'm glad you decided to go :happydance: I remember that 20 weeks was a great time in my pregnancy and I had tons of energy too so being pregnant shouldn't impact your fun at all!

pitty, yay for hearing the HB!!

My first midwife appointment is Wednesday and I'll be 10+ weeks. It does feel like it's taking forever!


----------



## beanhunter

Well I'm back home after a few days and so glad to be out of the car! Travel sickness plus ms equalled lots of roadside vomit stops. Nice. 
Went to visit my friends new baby on the way home. He's 8 days old and so cute. Really hoping I get to that point too. 

I'd definatley go on that holiday too!


----------



## readyORnot

I have a GP apointment in London on 22 December (I'll be between 11 and 12 weeks - at my scan they added 4 days to what my ticker shows) and they won't even entertain the idea of hooking me up with a midwife until after that appointment! So annoying... and I can't go in before that because i don't get back to England until the 21st.
So chances are with Christmas and all I might not even get to see a midwife until the new year :sad1:


----------



## mlyn26

Yay Pitty - i got to hear mine today too!

I say go to Paris, you'll be blooming in second tri and should have more energy. Plus i know they say it is safe to fly in 2nd tri.

I had my 10 week scan today - over the moon. x


----------



## sapphire1

Yay for pitty and mlyn! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi all, hope everyone is doing OK. Its a drag these first few months of nausea and sore boobs isnt it. Sapphire, im sorry youre having to wait longer for an answer, it must be very frustrating for you! Yay to all who have heard the heartbeat! 

Nothing interesting happening with me at the moment. ive got my very first midwife appointment on Thursday so thats a bit exciting, but other than that just the usual nausea, going off foods, slight cramps, sore boobs, and excitement at the time passing by getting nearer to the second trimester when i am ASSURED we will start to feel better.....???


----------



## esst

I ordered a doppler and it should be here sometime this week. I hope I will be able to pick up on the heartbeat, though it may be a while before I can. I know some ladies have picked it up early and it would be nice to have that reassurance since I haven't even seen the little olive yet.


I've been completely besieged by nausea. My DH thought it would be smart to cook at 3AM while I was asleep and I woke up to aluminium foil noises. I went back to sleep and woke up at 5AM completely sick as he had made bbq chicken and steak and the house just reeked of it. Our bedroom is next to the kitchen so I got up, sat at my desk for a bit, went to the bathroom and got sick and by 8AM I had to wake him to take me to the pharmacy. I got some SeaBands and Tums and felt a bit better after using both. 

I've had nausea off and on today - especially after I eat anything bigger than a handful of crackers - so I haven't had much. I have that interview this week and the SeaBands are going to be a dead giveaway so I got some Psi Bands at another drug store. Hopefully with my black blazer it won't be as obvious or I might get lucky and be able to take them off by Thursday.

Hope everyone is feeling well :)


----------



## spidey

ugh esst, it made me feel sick thinking about waking up to those smells. Does he normally cook in the middle of the night :haha: good luck at your interview :flower:

I'm still feeling crappy here.. super bloated and nauseous. I was hoping that at the start of my 10th week I would start to feel better but so far it doesn't seem that way. It's been 4 weeks of m/s and I'm getting tired of it!!


----------



## albs

tell me about it! when i started feeling sick at 7 weeks i thought 'yay, that must be a good sign', now i'm totally over it and am hanging out for second tri. it's summer here and everytime the temp goes over 25 i pretty much collapse. 
i'll be 12 weeks on christmas eve so i'm really hoping the nausea goes away by then, i love my christmas turkey, but right even just the thought of it makes me feel gross!


----------



## readyORnot

I'm so with you - roll on 2nd tri! I've had bleeding for several weeks now, plus horrible debilitating nausea for a couple of weeks (threw up for the first time a few minutes ago but conversely, I now feel much better - so I'm thinking maybe I'd rather throw up than the nausea - but then maybe I should be careful what I wish for...)


----------



## Bunnikins

Not good is it all this nausea. I also dont know how im going to tackle xmas dinner when the thought of eating it at the minute makes me feel sooo sick. Is anyone still getting the cramping? I thought mine had gone but that last couple of days its back. It was quite painful today. No bleeding though thank god. Everything i read says its a normal sign, but is anyone else getting it? xxx


----------



## overcomer79

Cramping is normal. I am just a day behind you and had it yesterday. 

I have been a bit down on my luck lately as my bad knee is acting up and what I usually take for it, I can't take. I fell last night because it gave out. Going to do brace I guess for the next seven months until I am able to seek treatment. The last time this happened (in 2001) I had all kinds of x-rays, MRIs and other tests done. I am not sure those are really safe so if I can moderately walk with the knee brace then I guess I will ahve to deal and just avoid lifting at work.


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey girls. I know this is probably silly. I had bad morning sickness last week and now it is gone. I&#8217;m worried!! I hated feeling sick it was terrible. But now that it is gone I&#8217;m worried. My boobs are still sore and HUGE!!! 

I woke up early Sunday morning with cramps and I completely convinced myself I was miscarrying. I was being completely irrational and crying. I never spotted or had any bleeding. So I don&#8217;t know why I was freaking out like that. 

I&#8217;ve not had anymore cramps. 

I actually feel kind of normal this morning. I&#8217;m so scared I&#8217;m going to have a MMC. I wish I could quit worrying and enjoy this pregnancy!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Tiger - i had a couple of days of feeling pretty good last week, and now my symptoms are back worse than ever! I think its normal to have good and bad days. Make the most of the good days. I went xmas shopping last week when i felt OK and thank god i did cos i couldnt do it now, i feel far too ill! Im constantly worrying too. Again, i believe this is normal (unfortunately!) xxx


----------



## Bunnikins

overcomer79 said:


> Cramping is normal. I am just a day behind you and had it yesterday.
> 
> I have been a bit down on my luck lately as my bad knee is acting up and what I usually take for it, I can't take. I fell last night because it gave out. Going to do brace I guess for the next seven months until I am able to seek treatment. The last time this happened (in 2001) I had all kinds of x-rays, MRIs and other tests done. I am not sure those are really safe so if I can moderately walk with the knee brace then I guess I will ahve to deal and just avoid lifting at work.

Hope your knee feels better soon, use it as a good excuse to get plenty of rest! Good for you (and baby!) xxx


----------



## readyORnot

bunnikins, I've had various cramps on and off since before my BFP. I had some twinges yesterday and despite what my ticker says I'm actually 9 weeks or 9+1 today.


----------



## peacelikeariv

I too keep thinking of a mmc. I suppose we all do! The cramping is really keeping me positive! I keep thinking if I am cramping, then my bean is growing. I have had plenty of cramping and it seems to be worse at night definitely if I lay on my stomach. 

I have been blessed to have very minimal ms. As long as I eat, I am doing ok. I can only eat 1/3 of what I use to eat, or I start feeling icky. Makes doing the 'small meals' thing easy though. I almost wish it was a bit worse so I could know he/she was ok. My cousin is one week behind me and she has been hugging the toilet since she found out. I don't envy that part!


----------



## readyORnot

Tiger, I had a moment of panic a couple of weeks ago when most of my symptoms tailed off but they're back with a vengeance now! Try not to worry about cramping unless it's very very strong. It's completely normal!


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv, youre just lucky. I think i am lucky too cos i havent actually been sick, just very bad nausea, although i do have some good days where i feel almost normal. 
My cramping is usually at night too. I suppose it is good cos it means things are growing, but i wish i wasnt so uncomfortable! I dont think im gonna be very good at the labour part if i find the mild cramping annoying!


----------



## beanhunter

I was also so worried yesterday. Loads of cramping and nausea had gone. Was convinced I was going to start bleeding any minute. 
Today the cramping has gone. Massively bloated all of a sudden, though being constipated doesn't help. Thought I wasn't going to feel sick today and managed lunch. However, I've just been sick again so feel rubbish but less scared. 
My 12 week scan is in just over 3 weeks. Can't decide whether to get a private scan before as I'm so paranoid. Also at the 6w one although they said they could see the HB I couldn't.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: to all you girls that are feeling sick.

Cramping is totally normal, it's just the uterus expanding to accomodate your lil bean. It freaked me out when I was pregnant with Holly, as it seemed to be constant, although I'm sure it wasn't :haha:

Symptoms do come and go too, it's only if all symptoms stop for a considerable amount of time, that you should be concerned.

Please don't worry about MMC. It's actually pretty rare, although it doesn't seem it because people post about it in first tri instead of MC support. Once you get through first tri, the worrying does lessen, although there's always something to worry about! When the baby's here, it gets even worse :dohh:


----------



## sammycaine

My newest problem. Breakouts! I am getting more pimples now then I did during puberty! I find my MS really kicks up from 2pm on until bed time, its actually pretty bad at bed, usually gets better with a bowl of cereal. Although last night was the best sleep I've had in the past few weeks. Slept atleast 10 hrs, with only two wake ups to use the washroom. Pretty exciting stuff! lol


----------



## esst

3AM is not DH's usual cooking time. I wonder if it was his way of nesting.

Today (so far) has been a bit better. I had some crazy pain as I was coughing in bed last night but I wasn't feeling too bad when I woke up.

I've managed to eat a bit and keep it down. I don't usually eat a lot of salt but I did pick up some Reduced Fat Pringles to help.

I am terrified of a mmc too. Just like peacelikeariv I figure if I'm cramping and whatnot as I do at night, my uterus is still expanding which means the bean should still be growing.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Just heard from the Doctor. They had taken LOTS of blood at my 8w to go ahead and check all my levels because of the bleeding. Although I still have brown EVERY day, she said my progesterone was near perfect. Everything else looks healthy and ready to support this little guy. Thanks be to God!


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv said:


> Just heard from the Doctor. They had taken LOTS of blood at my 8w to go ahead and check all my levels because of the bleeding. Although I still have brown EVERY day, she said my progesterone was near perfect. Everything else looks healthy and ready to support this little guy. Thanks be to God!


Great news! :happydance:


----------



## readyORnot

peacelikeariv said:


> Just heard from the Doctor. They had taken LOTS of blood at my 8w to go ahead and check all my levels because of the bleeding. Although I still have brown EVERY day, she said my progesterone was near perfect. Everything else looks healthy and ready to support this little guy. Thanks be to God!

happy news!


----------



## TigerGalLE

peacelikeariv said:


> Just heard from the Doctor. They had taken LOTS of blood at my 8w to go ahead and check all my levels because of the bleeding. Although I still have brown EVERY day, she said my progesterone was near perfect. Everything else looks healthy and ready to support this little guy. Thanks be to God!

Wonderful news!


----------



## mlyn26

Brilliant news. Second tri can't come quick enough! x


----------



## sapphire1

Great news peacelikeariv! :happydance:


----------



## hel_5

Thats great news peacelikeariv!! :happydance:

ive had hardly any ms today but i have a stinking cold and a 4 year old that has done her best to wind me up ALL day, so thank god my ms wasnt bad, esp as i think i have left my sickness bands in the dry cleaners :dohh:

I have had loads of cramping today, im just really trying not to think too much about stuff, cause there's nothing i can do about it anyway :shrug:


----------



## readyORnot

hel_5 said:


> Thats great news peacelikeariv!! :happydance:
> 
> ive had hardly any ms today but i have a stinking cold and a 4 year old that has done her best to wind me up ALL day, so thank god my ms wasnt bad, esp as i think i have left my sickness bands in the dry cleaners :dohh:
> 
> I have had loads of cramping today, im just really trying not to think too much about stuff, cause there's nothing i can do about it anyway :shrug:

:hugs::hugs2::hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Can I join please ladies?? I FINALLY found out my EDD today! I am due on July 20th! :happydance: Super excited for this unexpected surprise! :hugs:


----------



## esst

Welcome and congrats majm1241 :)


----------



## majm1241

esst said:


> Welcome and congrats majm1241 :)

Thanks Hon! Congrats to you too! :hugs:


----------



## sammycaine

Hey Ladies, I got a question? I know some of you have mentioned having cramps in the pelvic region but what I'm feeling isn't really cramping. It's kinda like a full feeling, almost like my bladder is really full but I know it isn't. Its not really painful more of an annoyance, everynow and then if I move its a sharp jab. Is this growing and stretching I'm feeling or a possible UTI? I've never had a UTI or any kind of infection down there.


----------



## readyORnot

sammycaine said:


> Hey Ladies, I got a question? I know some of you have mentioned having cramps in the pelvic region but what I'm feeling isn't really cramping. It's kinda like a full feeling, almost like my bladder is really full but I know it isn't. Its not really painful more of an annoyance, everynow and then if I move its a sharp jab. Is this growing and stretching I'm feeling or a possible UTI? I've never had a UTI or any kind of infection down there.

could it just be bloating? I've had serious bloating for weeks now, really, really uncomfortable like I just ate two Christmas dinners...


----------



## hel_5

Could be bloating but to be on the safe side take a urine sample to the doc, just to get it tested xx


----------



## Conina

Majm - due date buddies!!


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning all! I am wearing a brace on my knee and walking stairs in an odd manner. I am back at work today but man oh man...After my nausea disappeared for 10 days it is BACK with a VENGEANCE!! 

Sapphire I hope you are holding well. I wish they did some bloods on you.

Sammie maybe you need to contact your dr. I had similair pains last week though the were very low so they scanned me.

Peace WONDERFUL news!!!

My OH is sooo excited about seeing the baby monday! That's all he can talk about now. He wasn't with me last wednesday when I went for an emergency scan. Hopefully they will give my GA (gestational age). I am very uncomfortable this go around. By this time last time, I was starting to feel "normal" and now I am just feeling like I am "newly" pregnant. I know 8 weeks is still newly pregnant but not like 3w5d!!!

Do you guys do the gender predictions. I do them for fun although I have to say they all turned out right for my son. Here is brazilian one:

ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY

(age and month of conception :)


----------



## peacelikeariv

Overcomer - Fun! Its a boy!

Sammycaine- From what I have heard, a UTI is very painful. They say you will definitely feel it when you pee. But I agree with hel_5, take it to the doc. Never hurts!

I have been massively bloated for two days now. Even DH said, surely that can't be the baby!! (horror) Then last night he asked if I had been drinking plenty of water. The answer is a resounding no! Water, for whatever reason, really makes me feel icky. I tried something another girl said and drank it a little warmer, that did help. 

Point of the story, I want us all to be water buddies! "they" tell me if I drink more water, the bloating will lessen. That is much needed! I don't want anyone to know we are pregnant and that is hard when my clothes are tight! Thank God it is winter so I can bundle up! 

Who is with me? 80 oz of water is what my doc said! Seems ridiculous, but I will try anything! Hands in!


----------



## Conina

I already drink 2 litres a day (not sure what that is in ozs) so I'm with you!


----------



## biliboi2

Yey Ive also got my scan date for Monday


----------



## majm1241

sammycaine said:


> Hey Ladies, I got a question? I know some of you have mentioned having cramps in the pelvic region but what I'm feeling isn't really cramping. It's kinda like a full feeling, almost like my bladder is really full but I know it isn't. Its not really painful more of an annoyance, everynow and then if I move its a sharp jab. Is this growing and stretching I'm feeling or a possible UTI? I've never had a UTI or any kind of infection down there.

I'm not sure but I hope you find out soon! :hugs:




Conina said:


> Majm - due date buddies!!

Sounds good to me! :happydance:



peacelikeariv said:


> Overcomer - Fun! Its a boy!
> 
> Sammycaine- From what I have heard, a UTI is very painful. They say you will definitely feel it when you pee. But I agree with hel_5, take it to the doc. Never hurts!
> 
> I have been massively bloated for two days now. Even DH said, surely that can't be the baby!! (horror) Then last night he asked if I had been drinking plenty of water. The answer is a resounding no! Water, for whatever reason, really makes me feel icky. I tried something another girl said and drank it a little warmer, that did help.
> 
> Point of the story, I want us all to be water buddies! "they" tell me if I drink more water, the bloating will lessen. That is much needed! I don't want anyone to know we are pregnant and that is hard when my clothes are tight! Thank God it is winter so I can bundle up!
> 
> *Who is with me? 80 oz of water is what my doc said! Seems ridiculous, but I will try anything! Hands in!*

I'm in!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

majm - You got your BFP on my daughter's 7th birthday! ;)


----------



## majm1241

LOL My daughter turned 1 year old 4 days later and my EDD is My Uncle's Birthday. :D


----------



## peacelikeariv

1 Liter is about 33 ozs


----------



## readyORnot

i definitely need to drink more water anyway so i'm in!


----------



## albs

peacelikeariv said:


> Overcomer - Fun! Its a boy!
> 
> 
> Point of the story, I want us all to be water buddies! "they" tell me if I drink more water, the bloating will lessen. That is much needed! I don't want anyone to know we are pregnant and that is hard when my clothes are tight! Thank God it is winter so I can bundle up!
> 
> Who is with me? 80 oz of water is what my doc said! Seems ridiculous, but I will try anything! Hands in!

I have the opposite problem, I can't stop drinking which means I'm peeing 24/7! But it has to be icey cold, room temperature water makes me gag. I nearly killed poor dh yesterday when he took my last water bottle out of the freezer! 
But go for it ladies, water is def good for you in lots of ways.


----------



## esst

I feel badly but regular water makes me sick to my stomach right now. I can do ginger ale/a little soda but I've tried juice which causes heartburn. I'm basically drinking ginger ale and chocolate soy milk exclusively.


----------



## SLCMommy

esst said:


> I feel badly but regular water makes me sick to my stomach right now. I can do ginger ale/a little soda but I've tried juice which causes heartburn. I'm basically drinking ginger ale and chocolate soy milk exclusively.

SAME HERE!! Before I got my BFP, I hated ginger ale but now that is the only thing I can drink that actually doesn't make me sick! LOL :haha:


----------



## readyORnot

I struggle with water but today i discovered that i get on much better with sparkling water. Drank a whole 750ml bottle this evening.


----------



## albs

readyORnot said:


> I struggle with water but today i discovered that i get on much better with sparkling water. Drank a whole 750ml bottle this evening.

sparkling water with a squeeze of lemon or lime is good.


----------



## peacelikeariv

readyORnot said:


> I struggle with water but today i discovered that i get on much better with sparkling water. Drank a whole 750ml bottle this evening.

Good Job!

Albs - That cracked me up! 

So ladies I am still having brown blood every day. I had the ok from the doc as far as my levels, but obviously still concerned. Do you all think it could be a result of being on bc for so long? I only had two cycles off of bc before we were pregnant.


----------



## SLCMommy

Peace - Honestly, that is a little strange of a situation. I would trust your doctor though, and in your HCG levels. It could be from your BC because anything is possible, but I think it more realistically would be from a very irritated uterus. Just watch the blood, and the amt. If the amt increases, or gets bright red call your doctor again right away. Good Luck!


----------



## sammycaine

Just got back from my appointment with my OB. All is great, the pain I was feeling was probably round ligament pain. He said my ultrasound results are great and he is not treating me any different than a normal pregnancy. So no 12 wk ultrasound, damn it! I picked up my forms for down syndrome testing and such and will get the first one done near the end of the month. Back to see him in 4 weeks. My official EDD July 13th!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Wonderful Sammy! "Normal" is awesome!:happydance:


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats Sammy x


----------



## Nitengale

That is great news Sammy!

I still have one more week till the ultrasound. Time is going by slow. My symptoms that were already pretty mild have disappeared, a little scary I must say. Ugh!

Hope the rest of you are having a good day.

Elaine :flower:


----------



## spidey

I wish I could join the water buddies :haha: The thought of water makes me feel sick, so I've been drinking watered down icy orange juice and chocolate milk!

I went to the birthing center today for my 1st appointment and got a sonogram! They had one right in the room and DH asked if we could see the baby and they said yes!

https://www.razortoe.com/share/tummy/baby.jpg

They also calculated my due date as July 2nd, but I'm going to stick with July 1st :haha: It's one extra day in the right direction so I didn't complain. I know I'll go overdue again so I can use everyday I can get!


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv, i hope the brown spotting stops too. I know its very common cos i scan a lot of ladies who say theyve had it xxx

Spidey thats so exciting u got to see baby! 

My symptoms are a lot milder over the last couple of days... i dont like it! Im seeing the midwife tomorrow though!


----------



## cera

Hi ladies...just popping in to say hello and I have my first ultrasound tomorrow! Eeeek! I will be 8w4d and this is my first. I have had a huge work load the past month and I completed it this morning, just now finally realizing my scan is tomorrow...so I am beside myself right now with excitement! Hoping for some good news tomorrow to share with you all...


----------



## beanhunter

Are anyone else's symptoms fading? Until Sunday I was being sick several times a day. Now I feel occasional nausea but otherwise a bit more myself. Still perhaps a bit tired but I'm worried it's too early to be losing symptoms?


----------



## pitty

Hi Girls, 

had another ultrasound on Monday night, it went really well, bubs got little arms and legs now, another scan in 3 weeks, I will be 13weeks then, cant wait


----------



## Nitengale

Ugh, now I'm bleeding,:cry: this really sucks.


----------



## readyORnot

aw nitengale i'm so sorry, i know how worrying it can be - i've been bleeding on and off for a few weeks :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

I had been bleeding for the last couple of days with extremely bad cramping.. turns out I have two subchorionic bleeds. My symptoms had pretty much disappeared around the same time as I started to spot so I was really worried, but I just got back from the bathroom after vomiting.... I don't think I have ever been so happy to be sick!!!


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey girls. Checking in. Hope everything is okay Nitengale! Thinking of you.

I just completed at 14hr shift at the hospital... ugh... I&#8217;m worn out to the bone. 
Nausea has really settled down. No nausea for 3 days. Have been dizzy at times. 

And now I feel extremely bloated and feel like my lower abdomen is stretching!!! Like just tight feeling!!

Anyway I love that we can symptom share here. Helps tons. I hope everyone is doing well. And thinking of you all!


----------



## razorhips

Oh Nitengale, try not to worry honey - I know easier said than done xx

Sunshine, thinking of you today and hoping you get some answers! :baby:


----------



## Bunnikins

Beanhunter, yes i feel more normal now. I was really bad on monday, and woke up tuesday feeling OK, and have been OK over the last couple of days. 

Nightengale, hope all is OK. Have you managed to get in touch with anyone for a scan to see what (if anything) is causing the bleeding? Im sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## peacelikeariv

HUGS Nightengale! Bleeding has been common around here. Stay positive!

Bug222 - Glad to see you! I had been thinking about you. Sorry about the bleeds! I am not familiar with that term? What did it mean for you and the babe?

TigerGalLE - You are a machine! I do tens, get dinner finished and stop completely for the evening! Congrats on being sick! haha Funny how we love the things we hate.


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies just checking in, hope everyone is doing ok. :hugs: for those who need them! :hugs:


----------



## Angelbabymama

Helloooo :) July 15th here :D xx


----------



## esst

Angelbabymama said:


> Helloooo :) July 15th here :D xx

YAY! That's my birthday :)


----------



## esst

My interview went well. I got a new suit to wear (had to go up a size, ugh) and I should hear back from them soon.

My ms only seemed to last a week (fingers crossed) and I have managed to eat somewhat normally for the last 24 hours.

My doppler WAS supposed to get here yesterday but I think the weather we are having delayed it. It says "out for delivery" on the tracking info now. I think if I can find the hb I will be less stressed about the ms going away. The fatigue is still there and the breast tenderness as well but this is my first pregnancy so everything is bound to worry me.


----------



## sapphire1

Hi girls

Just popping in to say goodbye. I got a missed miscarriage diagnosis confirmed today.

I wish you all the best, and a happy & healthy pregnancy to you all :hugs: x x


----------



## overcomer79

sapphire1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popping in to say goodbye. I got a missed miscarriage diagnosis confirmed today.
> 
> I wish you all the best, and a happy & healthy pregnancy to you all :hugs: x x

:cry: I will miss you :hugs: I am so sorry :(


----------



## Bunnikins

Awww sorry sapphire, It was really lovely having you as part of this. I really hope youre back soon xxxx


----------



## biliboi2

Sorry Sapphire x x x


----------



## Nitengale

Well I went to the hospital yesterday. They took blood. Went to the hospital again this morning for ultrasounds and the baby is there but it is only measuring six weeks which is a few weeks off. I keep asking them what that means since it sure doesn't sound good and no one would give me answers, they just kept saying that it is too early to tell. So they sent me home to wait it out and here I am. Waiting...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Saphire - sorry to hear your news hun :hugs: If you decide to try again then I hope we see you back here again soon. xx

Nitengale - thinking of you, stay positive as everything might be fine. Could you have ovulated later than you thought? Keeping fingers crossed for you and your bean.


----------



## majm1241

Sapphire1 I am so sorry for your loss. :cry:

Nitengale I am praying for you that everything turns out ok! :hugs:

AFM, I was in a car accident last night! On my HUSBAND'S BIRTHDAY! My son and I were in the car and we were stopped for about 15 secs waiting for the car in front of me to turn left when "BAM!!!!" Got hit by a lady in the rear of my Pathfinder! I was so mad because my son was in the car and I am pregnant! I made sure my son was ok then got out of the car to check on the person who hit me. She was fine so I yelled at her and pretty told her how I felt about her not paying attention and hitting my car with my son in there! I did not curse at her but Oh I was so upset!!! :growlmad:


----------



## razorhips

Oh Sapphire, words cannot express, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Nitengale - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :baby:


----------



## beanhunter

Sapphire I'm so sorry to hear your news. 
Nightingale I really hope it all works out. 

:hugs: to you both.


----------



## readyORnot

sapphire1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popping in to say goodbye. I got a missed miscarriage diagnosis confirmed today.
> 
> I wish you all the best, and a happy & healthy pregnancy to you all :hugs: x x

Hon, I am so, so sorry and I really hope you get another chance really soon :hugs::hugs:



Nitengale said:


> Well I went to the hospital yesterday. They took blood. Went to the hospital again this morning for ultrasounds and the baby is there but it is only measuring six weeks which is a few weeks off. I keep asking them what that means since it sure doesn't sound good and no one would give me answers, they just kept saying that it is too early to tell. So they sent me home to wait it out and here I am. Waiting...

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you - hopefully you ovulated late or have a tilted uterus. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Nitengale, I hope everything turns out ok. x x


----------



## biliboi2

Fingers crossed nitengale. I have my 1st scan on Monday, so will have a nervous wait this weekend.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Oh Sapphire so sorry! You have been wonderful to chat with. Keep trying and I know you will be back soon!

Thinking of you nightengale!


----------



## Bug222

So sorry for your loss Sapphire :hugs: sending you lots of healing thoughts

I am hoping for the best for you Nitengale :hugs:

I hope you are ok mjam!!!!!


----------



## sammycaine

Is it sad that I am kinda excited I had to come home from work early today cause I can't stop throwing up for the first time in this pregnancy?


----------



## spidey

Sapphire, I was just thinking of you today. I'm so sorry things turned out the way they did and you had to spend so long waiting for answers. I hope you get a sticky bean really soon! :hugs:

Nitengale, do you have another scan scheduled? I'm so sorry you have to wait and be stressed out wondering whats going on. :hugs:

majm, I'm glad you and your son are okay. Put your feet up tonight and relax!

sammycaine- yay for vomit :haha:


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you soooo much everyone for all of your support. I have stopped bleeding and I have not had any cramps. But the fact that the baby only measured 6 weeks and I am almost 10 weeks only means that something is totally wrong. I had hcg checked yesterday and I go back tomorrow for the second hcg level. I guess I will have more answers then. The doctors won't really tell me anything but they are probably not allowed to yet, but the stories that I read that are like mine do not have happy endings. 

Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Djibou

Hi everyone!

I'd like to join your group, it would be great to have some people to chat with! My due date is july 5th. I have my first midwife appointment next week, I can't wait!

Take care ladies :flower:


----------



## albs

Nitengale said:


> Well I went to the hospital yesterday. They took blood. Went to the hospital again this morning for ultrasounds and the baby is there but it is only measuring six weeks which is a few weeks off. I keep asking them what that means since it sure doesn't sound good and no one would give me answers, they just kept saying that it is too early to tell. So they sent me home to wait it out and here I am. Waiting...

everything i read says that scan dates are pretty accurate. however, i had a scan at 5w5d due to bleeding, and they said i barely measured 4 weeks. i had a scan 2 weeks later and measured over 8 weeks, which isn't even possible (i know when i o'd as i use opks and get o pain, plus dh and i hadn't bd anywhere near when that scan says i get pregnant). so i guess they're not that accurate after all!

did you see the heartbeat? if not i hope you get to go for another scan soon to set your mind at rest. 

FXd for you and your beanie!


----------



## SLCMommy

Nitengale - I'm sorry hun :( I'm getting worried too....I've been having a lot of cramps but no bleeding yet... I'm gunna keep my eye open :(


----------



## TigerGalLE

First trimester is so stressful! 

Nitengale I am so sorry you are having to stress! It would be so nice if we didn&#8217;t have to wait for answers in life. Praying for you. 

SLC- I&#8217;m hoping your cramps are just the uterus stretching. If no heavy bleeding try not to worry! 


I had another scan yesterday due to my sudden decline in symptoms. The office was really nice and wanted to see me and reassure me right away. They said they were worried as well since my first scan showed me only at 6.1 when per my LMP I should be 8.1. And on my first scan the HB was only 114. 

The ultrasound tech said she got worried when she heard I had called and encouraged them to bring me in right away. 

Everything was fine fine fine. HB was 167 and this time I was measuring 8 weeks (I&#8217;m 7wk 3 day per my last scan). She didn&#8217;t change my due date though. I was so very relieved. Afterwards we hugged and talked about how all pregnancies are different and how stressful first trimester is!!! 


Thinking of you all. 
Have a wonderful day today. 

Tiger


----------



## cera

Good Morning Ladies,

Just wanted to share some good news. My first u/s went great...measuring 8w4d as I hoped. Got to see that little heart beat flicker, unreal seriously! Doc said it was beating at 165 bpm...said an old wives tale says higher heart beats are related to girls, but laughed about it saying it's only 50% correct! Anyone have personal experience or insight about that ol'tale?? Hope everyone else is doing okay this morning.


----------



## overcomer79

Nitengale I hope things get better for you.

Maj, I commented on your post in first tri but will say it again. My son is only 2. He is really just learning to relate pain and locations. DH and I have agreed that if we are ever in an accident that DS was to get checked out (especially if airbags deploy as we have athem all over!) Now that I am expecting again, I will be going for an ultrasound to make sure the baby isn't hurt. I had a dear friend lost her baby girl at 22 weeks in a car accident. They are still trying to deal with it and it breaks my hear all the time just thinking about it.

I have my first official scan on monday. I wasn't given a gestational age with the one at the hospital just the heart rate. It was 150 so I figure it can't be too far from where I should be...I hope. Also dh gets to see LO :happydance:! Just one busy weekend to go!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Congrats Cera & TigerGalL!

Welcome Djibou! 

How are my water buddies today? I started the morning with a huge glass of water. I was so thirsty. Forgot that water really makes me sick! haha I almost tossed my cookies! Dh thinks it is hilarious.:blush:


----------



## futurephotos

I had my first u/s today! Everything was measuring perfect and hearing/seeing the heartbeat was amazing!!


----------



## hel_5

sapphire1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just popping in to say goodbye. I got a missed miscarriage diagnosis confirmed today.
> 
> I wish you all the best, and a happy & healthy pregnancy to you all :hugs: x x

im so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: you will be missed :cry:


----------



## biliboi2

I have read a few people's posts where they have said "Tossed my cookies" - what does that mean? Threw them away in the bin?


----------



## hel_5

nitengale - i have my fxd crossed for you:hugs:

Djibou - :xmas3: welcome and congrats

yay for everyone that has had beautiful scans :happydance:

Been in work the past few days, had to wear my sickness bands as i have such a bad cough its making me sick :dohh: so far though only one person has figured out im pregnant again!!!

hows everyone doing?


----------



## beanhunter

Well my few days of feeling better have disappeared. I'm feeling really sick again today. Completely washed out. I'm gutted as we've got a big dinner tomorrow night at a v posh restaurant for my 30th. It was booked ages ago before I got pregnant and I'd been so looking forward to it. Am now dreading it. Also most of the guests don't know so not sure how I'm going to hide things! Any suggestions?


----------



## hel_5

i dont know :shtug: claim that you have come down with a sickness bug so therefore are not feeling the best??

i would ring the restaurant and find out what on the menu, make sure there is something you can stomach, or see if they could do you something different - it is always easier to do these things before hand

also eat before you go, i know it sounds stupid, but sometimes hunger can make it worse and it could be a bit of a wait before you get your food.

But if it makes you feel any better i have thrown up in most of the loos in the the four seasons in Dublin, at least you know their loos will be nice and clean :rofl:


----------



## readyORnot

beanhunter said:


> Well my few days of feeling better have disappeared. I'm feeling really sick again today. Completely washed out. I'm gutted as we've got a big dinner tomorrow night at a v posh restaurant for my 30th. It was booked ages ago before I got pregnant and I'd been so looking forward to it. Am now dreading it. Also most of the guests don't know so not sure how I'm going to hide things! Any suggestions?

I would just be 'honest' and let people know you're feeling a bit rough (white lie might be needed if anyone probes - 24 hour bug?) but still determined to enjoy yourself as much as possible! If you normally drink alcohol I'm sure feeling a bit rough is a good enough excuse not to have to drink alcohol. But then again I don't drink so what do I know! :flower: Anyway, hope you feel a bit better by then and have a great time!

I had a moment this morning where I almost gave the game away to my aunt (my mum doesn't want me telling extended family until after Christmas so I'm humouring her). I told my aunt I was feeling rough and she kept digging and digging trying to find out what was wrong and have I been to a doctor and so on. :wacko:


----------



## beanhunter

Luckily they wont be expecting me to drink as they all know I was put on new meds in April and haven't drunk since so at least that's ok. Hoping tomorrow will be another good day. Evenings normally better. It's a bit of a nightmare, I know the menu but it's a Michelin starred restaurant so all quite fussy dishes! Eek!


----------



## hel_5

beanhunter said:


> Luckily they wont be expecting me to drink as they all know I was put on new meds in April and haven't drunk since so at least that's ok. Hoping tomorrow will be another good day. Evenings normally better. It's a bit of a nightmare, I know the menu but it's a Michelin starred restaurant so all quite fussy dishes! Eek!

Yes they will be fussy dishes but EVERYTHING will be cooked fresh so they should have absolutly no trouble putting something 'on the side' :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

overcomer79 said:


> Nitengale I hope things get better for you.
> 
> *Maj, I commented on your post in first tri but will say it again. My son is only 2. He is really just learning to relate pain and locations. DH and I have agreed that if we are ever in an accident that DS was to get checked out (especially if airbags deploy as we have athem all over!) Now that I am expecting again, I will be going for an ultrasound to make sure the baby isn't hurt. I had a dear friend lost her baby girl at 22 weeks in a car accident. They are still trying to deal with it and it breaks my hear all the time just thinking about it.*
> 
> I have my first official scan on monday. I wasn't given a gestational age with the one at the hospital just the heart rate. It was 150 so I figure it can't be too far from where I should be...I hope. Also dh gets to see LO :happydance:! Just one busy weekend to go!!

Thanks Hon! :hugs: We did not go get checked but mainly because My car (Thank Heaven for SUVs) really did not budge. No jerking or whiplash at all. It was just the fact that things could have been so much worse is what ticked me off! I believe she was on her cell phone!! People do not understand how dangerous it is to be on your cell phone and driving. My friend just died 2 weeks ago from a car accident while he was on his cell phone. :cry:



biliboi2 said:


> I have read a few people's posts where they have said "Tossed my cookies" - what does that mean? Threw them away in the bin?

It means throwing up. :thumbup:


----------



## readyORnot

majm I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. My husband used to drive on his phone all the time (it's completely normal here and they don't prosecute people for it) but I've banned him from doing that and I bought him a hands free bluetooth headset. I can't understand why people think a phonecall is a higher priority than people's safety! Grrr


----------



## majm1241

readyORnot ThanksHon. :hugs: Yes, it was a very tragic loss. He left behind 2 toddler little boys who will not remember daddy now. :( It is very dangerous and I have gotten onto my husband for texting while driving too. I tell him how selfish it is! He does not do it a lot, but all it can take is 1 time and ruins many lives!

We both have hands free devices through our radios in our vehicles too.


----------



## KaylaBrooke

hopingforno2 said:


> Whoo July Babies, still can't believe im pregnant ive done about 8 tests and a clearblue and i still don't believe!! 21 months of negatives so i suppose it's normal to feel like this lol.
> Im due July, doc said the 6th but i got the 4th. Not really any symptoms sore boobies and was sick yesterday loads but other than that im OK. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month :) xxx

I felt the same way! After 16 months I'm still having trouble believing it all to be true!! Worst part is at the OB where i'm going they make you wait until you're at least nine weeks before seeing you to make sure you'll carry I guess. And the waiting game is pure torture! I just want to see that baby up on the screen for myself to believe it's really true! Good luck to everybody with July babies! My due date is July 30th :happydance:


----------



## Djibou

Thanks for the welcome ladies! 

Beanhunter, I had a big fancy dinner out last week and I ate right before leaving, figuring it might take a while before getting some food. It took long enough between servings for me to get a little hungry, but not long enough to get too nauseous. Hopefully you get lucky that way too :)


----------



## spidey

beanhunter- I'd also try to get a really good sleep tonight and a nap midday tomorrow. If I'm well rested I usually feel better. Eating before dinner is a good idea too... an empty stomach is not a good thing! Fingers crossed you have a nice dinner. I've found that I have 1-2 really bad days and then a good day, so your good day might come just in time.


----------



## Nitengale

Well it's pretty official, my hcg levels are going down. Now I just wait for the inevitable. I have faith and hope that I will fall pregnant again soon. It was really great sharing this time with you all and thank you for the support. 

Wishing you all a happy holidays and healthy months ahead. :hugs:


----------



## TigerGalLE

Nitengale said:


> Well it's pretty official, my hcg levels are going down. Now I just wait for the inevitable. I have faith and hope that I will fall pregnant again soon. It was really great sharing this time with you all and thank you for the support.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy holidays and healthy months ahead. :hugs:

oh no! I am sooo sorry! You are in my thoughts and we will miss you dearly! Good luck dear and I hope you will be okay. :(


----------



## readyORnot

Nitengale said:


> Well it's pretty official, my hcg levels are going down. Now I just wait for the inevitable. I have faith and hope that I will fall pregnant again soon. It was really great sharing this time with you all and thank you for the support.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy holidays and healthy months ahead. :hugs:

I am so, so sorry Nitengale and my fingers are crossed that you will get another chance really soon.:hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I am so sorry Nitengale x x


----------



## HarrietO

Nitengale... I'm so sorry. I hope you are back soon.


----------



## hel_5

im so sorry nitengale :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Sorry Nightengale, i really am. I hope youre OK. Fingers crossed for a 2012 baby for you! xxxx


----------



## hopingforno2

hello ladies, hope your all well, l've had allsorts of appointments lately, they have changed my due date to 26th June as my symptoms have totally gone now just sore boobs and headaches! They think I'm futher gone But i don't believe that!! I know when i ovulated they don't have a clue lol, I'm having my scan on tuesday yey :) and I've got my phone back so i will be on here more, shame there isn't an app!! 
Well take care and ill let you know how I get on xxxx


----------



## HarrietO

hopingforno2 - I think most people get their dates changed a few times. I'm surprised they would change it if you haven't had a scan though. That doesn't make a lot of sense. I just noticed your wedding ticker... 12 days! Congrats!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Due 23rd July, been wondering if there was a july club round here!! Absolutely petrified of mc though, had one in may and one in august, found out about this new bubba at 7weeks and 3 days, we saw the heartbeat and everything at an emergency scan, but the fear is still there :( Every niggle and such, I have almost convinced my self this one is over already :( sorry for the downer there, but dug this thread up as need to try be positive! please feel free to give me a kick up the bum!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Hello ladies, Mind if I join in? Im due July 18th.. Ive had 2 miscarriages this year as well tinkerbelle but I havent even had the chance to go see a doctor yet :( Today I felt so weird that I did the EXACT same thing and almost convinced myself that I would start cramping or see spotting soon.. Im trying to stay positive though. We can do this! :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

So sorry Nitengale :hugs:


----------



## hopingforno2

Hello, thanks I know the date she changed me to just doesn't add up think she was having an off day lol! I know 12 days! Shitting it haha, to be honest ive got no faith in this pregnancy, I'm convinced something's wrong i hope not so badly I just need a scan now so I know, my doctors are rubbish :( but I'm still mega excited for tuesday :) x


----------



## tinkerbelle2

frisbeemama12 said:


> Hello ladies, Mind if I join in? Im due July 18th.. Ive had 2 miscarriages this year as well tinkerbelle but I havent even had the chance to go see a doctor yet :( Today I felt so weird that I did the EXACT same thing and almost convinced myself that I would start cramping or see spotting soon.. Im trying to stay positive though. We can do this! :hugs:

:hugs: My husband phoned the emergency epu when I got cramps told them my history and I was in pretty much straight away, its hard to be positive isn't it, but its a must!! what will be will be, and that's a little baby in our arms in 7 or so months xx


----------



## Djibou

I'm sure everything will be okay for the two of you, but I get why it would be hard to relax after 2 mc. I feel the same way sometimes, it took us a year to get pregnant, and if something happened I wonder how long it would take for us to have another chance. I have my fingers crossed that we all make it to the end of this trimester, the next two should be easier :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Just checking in to see if everybody is doing ok :flower:


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all and welcome to the new girls. 
I'm feeling rubbish today. The nausea is back and I'm full of cough and cold. Spent yesterday on te sofa and just managed 2 hrs at work before being sent home so it's back to sofa and dressing gown again. Sure this is worse than when not pregnant as i had no energy tomorrow and now just want to sleep.


----------



## esst

I woke up with a really sore stomach. I'm not sleeping deeply as OH's alarm is set for 640 and I'm usually unable to fall back asleep after either that or his getting ready for work wakes me up. I was in bed for about an hour until my stomach was getting too much to handle. I'm now sitting here with chocolate soy milk and some crackers and hoping it goes away.


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs: all round!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

esst said:


> I woke up with a really sore stomach. I'm not sleeping deeply as OH's alarm is set for 640 and I'm usually unable to fall back asleep after either that or his getting ready for work wakes me up. I was in bed for about an hour until my stomach was getting too much to handle. I'm now sitting here with chocolate soy milk and some crackers and hoping it goes away.

you feeling any better yet? :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I am EXHAUSTED this morning.. I feel sick again even though I just finished antibiotics and didnt have anymore congestion :( Oh well.. hopefully it goes away fast. I also had some slight pink on wipe this morning :shrug: I hope its nothing but at the same time I dont feel anywhere near as pregnant as I should right now :( This happened with my last 2 miscarriages too..


----------



## readyORnot

frisbeemama12 said:


> I am EXHAUSTED this morning.. I feel sick again even though I just finished antibiotics and didnt have anymore congestion :( Oh well.. hopefully it goes away fast. I also had some slight pink on wipe this morning :shrug: I hope its nothing but at the same time I dont feel anywhere near as pregnant as I should right now :( This happened with my last 2 miscarriages too..

i have everything crossed for you...


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hey girls! Hope everyone is feeling a little better today! I took myself off no sex this week. The doctor said no sex while this brown spotting is still going on. It has been WEEKS without any action. I have been ok with it because I have been worried about the babe. I called Friday to tell her there had been no change in the brown spotting.They do not seem to concerned and I forgot to ask about sex. So Friday night, I just went ahead and dtd. Wonderful! Saturday I felt more preggo than I have felt the entire time. Sore boobs are back. Nausea is stronger when hungry, sleepy again. Now I feel like a crappy mom and a good wife. haha Going to call the doc and confess today.

What do you all think? I have slight cramping occasionally, which I assume is uterus stretching. The brown spotting is really light once, maybe twice a day.


----------



## readyORnot

hi peacelikeariv
before my bfp hubby and i used to bd every day but when i started spotting/bleeding and feeling awful we completely stopped. ~As long as it's not too heavy and i don't feel too bad i'm totally okay with BDing. Unfortunately we've only managed to BD twice in about 4 weeks, but I'm fairly confident that it won't cause any harm. Let us know what your doctor says!


----------



## esst

tinkerbelle2 said:


> esst said:
> 
> 
> I woke up with a really sore stomach. I'm not sleeping deeply as OH's alarm is set for 640 and I'm usually unable to fall back asleep after either that or his getting ready for work wakes me up. I was in bed for about an hour until my stomach was getting too much to handle. I'm now sitting here with chocolate soy milk and some crackers and hoping it goes away.
> 
> you feeling any better yet? :hugs:Click to expand...

A little bit, thanks. I'm very exhausted though.


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv said:


> Hey girls! Hope everyone is feeling a little better today! I took myself off no sex this week. The doctor said no sex while this brown spotting is still going on. It has been WEEKS without any action. I have been ok with it because I have been worried about the babe. I called Friday to tell her there had been no change in the brown spotting.They do not seem to concerned and I forgot to ask about sex. So Friday night, I just went ahead and dtd. Wonderful! Saturday I felt more preggo than I have felt the entire time. Sore boobs are back. Nausea is stronger when hungry, sleepy again. Now I feel like a crappy mom and a good wife. haha Going to call the doc and confess today.
> 
> What do you all think? I have slight cramping occasionally, which I assume is uterus stretching. The brown spotting is really light once, maybe twice a day.

Im sure youll be fine, i wouldnt worry about it. Some doctors dont say anything about DTD whilst pregnant, so im sure youre is just being over-cautious. Its great the spotting isnt getting any worse too! After a bad weekend I am having a long overdue "good" day today. Unfortunately its been wasted, as ive been at work allllll day.. i suppose its a good thing as im probably doing my job better if i feel OK! I think i would have appreciated it more this weekend though when out for a meal! 

COME ON 2nd trimester... i can almost TASTE you! Only a few weeks away.... we can make it to feeling normal again.......


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have this really really odd feeling just below my belly button.. where my uterus should be in a week or so.. like really really tight but not painful.. my lower back is SCREAMING in pain and I threw up so hard today it was awful, it was bile too :( Tonight I felt better but the tight feeling was so uncomfortable I cant bend over or lean over too far or it gets really uncomfortable, not painful.. just weird I guess.. I never experienced this at ALL with my DD.. Im so worried this is another miscarriage just waiting to happen :cry:


----------



## biliboi2

Well, I had my scan yest (it should be my avatar). She confirmed what I thought about my dates (ovulated cd48). Due date changed from July 5th to 7th. She said baby wasn't being very photogenic - it was standing upright and looking out!


----------



## Djibou

biliboi2 said:


> She said baby wasn't being very photogenic - it was standing upright and looking out!

Awww that's funny!!


----------



## overcomer79

Hey all I hadn't posted a while. I have been laying low. My coworker who was due ten days after me had an etopic so I just hadn't felt up to celebrating. I am even keeping my news off of facebook out of respect for her. I know they have been trying for a long time.

I had a very long appointment with the dr yesterday but all went well. It started with our scan and they are actually saying my due date now is july 15th but I don't bother changing my ticker! Baby is measuring spot on and has a nice heart rate of 164 bpm! I am very excited. They did a cervix check and it is nice and closed so all looks good in that area as well. They took bloods and set up more appointments.

I had wanted to opt out of doing first tri screening but givine that I have a family member with Downs, I wanted it done again. I did opt out of the cystic fibrosis screening (I don't think insurance pays for that and I think we declined it with DS as well). So after nearly 3 hours there I have appointments set up.

First tri screening is 1/10/12 at 8 am 
Go for bloods again? 2/1/12 at 8
AND...
anatomy scan 2/20/12...OMG it just doesn't seem like a long wait!!! 

I keep meaning to post a pic but I didn't carry them into work with me. I am trying to get some work that I can do at home so that way I can do at my comfort since there are no students here and it is the last day of exams here. I have to take inventory of my work area and put locations so when I am out on leave, it is an easy transition. I hope anyway. At least I get to train the person!!


----------



## hopingforno2

Just thought is let you all know I had my 12week scan, baby died 3 week ago. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## beanhunter

So sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hopingforno2 said:


> Just thought is let you all know I had my 12week scan, baby died 3 week ago. Good luck to you all xx

Im so sorry.. the same thing happened to me back in March.. Its very tough.. take some time to yourself, dont overdo it. Its nothing you did wrong.


----------



## overcomer79

so sorry hoping :cry:


----------



## hopingforno2

I've never felt emotional pain like it! Worst feeling ever! X


----------



## babynewbie

hopingforno2 said:


> Just thought is let you all know I had my 12week scan, baby died 3 week ago. Good luck to you all xx




hopingforno2 said:


> I've never felt emotional pain like it! Worst feeling ever! X

:cry: Im so so sorry hun :hugs: Thinking of you x


----------



## peacelikeariv

So sorry!


----------



## readyORnot

hopingforno2 said:


> Just thought is let you all know I had my 12week scan, baby died 3 week ago. Good luck to you all xx

I'm so, so sorry, similar situation happened to me 12 years ago.:hugs:


----------



## majm1241

hopingforno2 said:


> Just thought is let you all know I had my 12week scan, baby died 3 week ago. Good luck to you all xx

I am SO Sorry to hear this! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

hopingforno2 said:


> I've never felt emotional pain like it! Worst feeling ever! X

I've had 3 previous mc and I know your pain hon. :hugs: It will eventually ease but never completely. :hugs: & :kiss: To you. Rest up Love and once again, I am so sorry to hear of this tragedy.


----------



## majm1241

overcomer79 said:


> Hey all I hadn't posted a while. I have been laying low. My coworker who was due ten days after me had an etopic so I just hadn't felt up to celebrating. I am even keeping my news off of facebook out of respect for her. I know they have been trying for a long time.
> 
> I had a very long appointment with the dr yesterday but all went well. It started with our scan and they are actually saying my due date now is july 15th but I don't bother changing my ticker! Baby is measuring spot on and has a nice heart rate of 164 bpm! I am very excited. They did a cervix check and it is nice and closed so all looks good in that area as well. They took bloods and set up more appointments.
> 
> I had wanted to opt out of doing first tri screening but givine that I have a family member with Downs, I wanted it done again. I did opt out of the cystic fibrosis screening (I don't think insurance pays for that and I think we declined it with DS as well). So after nearly 3 hours there I have appointments set up.
> 
> First tri screening is 1/10/12 at 8 am
> Go for bloods again? 2/1/12 at 8
> AND...
> anatomy scan 2/20/12...OMG it just doesn't seem like a long wait!!!
> 
> I keep meaning to post a pic but I didn't carry them into work with me. I am trying to get some work that I can do at home so that way I can do at my comfort since there are no students here and it is the last day of exams here. I have to take inventory of my work area and put locations so when I am out on leave, it is an easy transition. I hope anyway. At least I get to train the person!!

I'm sorry for your co-worker's loss. :cry: I just found out yesterday a friend of mine had to deliver her stillborn baby at around 20 weeks 2 weeks ago. I don't know how to tell any of our mutual friends that I am expecting again without hurting her. :nope: I think I am going to just keep it a secret for a while so she can get some mourning and healing in before she finds out.


----------



## Bug222

So sorry to hear hopingforno2 :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

I told some close work colleagues today. They all shrieked and kissed me!


----------



## biliboi2

Big hugs hopingforno2 xxx


----------



## hopingforno2

Thank you all don't know what to do now :( may have to postpone the wedding :( I really am hoping you all the best of luck and that we all have a baby in 2012 x


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey everyone. So sorry for the losses that have occurred. How heartbreaking it must be. Hard to imagine. 

Ive been feeling okay. Not sick. Just exhausted. We are in the process of remodeling our kitchen. My husband said he was annoyed with me last night because I wasnt more involved. I was definitely the one that pushed for the remodel. But now Im so exhausted I dont even care to make decisions about things. Ive been working overtime and my Grandpa has been sick for 3 months. Ive been traveling out of state to visit him in the hospital every week and it takes everything out of me. 

I know I need to be more involved with the kitchen remodel.... but where do I find the energy? And how to I get my husband to understand my exhaustion?


----------



## peacelikeariv

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey everyone. So sorry for the losses that have occurred. How heartbreaking it must be. Hard to imagine.
> 
> Ive been feeling okay. Not sick. Just exhausted. We are in the process of remodeling our kitchen. My husband said he was annoyed with me last night because I wasnt more involved. I was definitely the one that pushed for the remodel. But now Im so exhausted I dont even care to make decisions about things. Ive been working overtime and my Grandpa has been sick for 3 months. Ive been traveling out of state to visit him in the hospital every week and it takes everything out of me.
> 
> I know I need to be more involved with the kitchen remodel.... but where do I find the energy? And how to I get my husband to understand my exhaustion?

So hard! Like we have heard (so it must be true :shrug:) your energy levels will come and go. You cannot make them understand, as much as we want to, they are just built differently. I would suggest waiting for that ever elusive burst of energy and really give him everything you have.


----------



## SLCMommy

hopingforno2 said:


> I've never felt emotional pain like it! Worst feeling ever! X

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. 
:sadangel:
:cry:

I hope your heart heals soon.

-Ashley


----------



## razorhips

hopingforno2 said:


> Thank you all don't know what to do now :( may have to postpone the wedding :( I really am hoping you all the best of luck and that we all have a baby in 2012 x

:hugs: I cannot imagine what you must be going through :cry:


----------



## Djibou

hopingforno2, I'm really sorry for your loss. Take all the time you need to heal.:hugs:


----------



## hel_5

hopingforno2 - im so sorry :hugs: same thing happened to me before i had Emma, i got to 11 weeks and found out bean had stopped growing at 6, im hear if you ever need to chat :hugs:


Sorry not been around much, had some bleeding on sunday which freaked me out, but just back from the hosp and bean is grand, measuring a few days ahead :happydance:

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

hel_5 said:


> hopingforno2 - im so sorry :hugs: same thing happened to me before i had Emma, i got to 11 weeks and found out bean had stopped growing at 6, im hear if you ever need to chat :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sorry not been around much, had some bleeding on sunday which freaked me out, but just back from the hosp and bean is grand, measuring a few days ahead :happydance:
> 
> hope everyone is ok xx

Yay! Wonderful news!

I called my doctor on Friday to report in about the brown bleeding, STILL, didn't hear from her all day. Called again on Monday and still haven't heard anything. Starting to get really frustrated/worried with a lack of response.


----------



## hel_5

peacelikeariv said:


> hel_5 said:
> 
> 
> hopingforno2 - im so sorry :hugs: same thing happened to me before i had Emma, i got to 11 weeks and found out bean had stopped growing at 6, im hear if you ever need to chat :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sorry not been around much, had some bleeding on sunday which freaked me out, but just back from the hosp and bean is grand, measuring a few days ahead :happydance:
> 
> hope everyone is ok xx
> 
> Yay! Wonderful news!
> 
> I called my doctor on Friday to report in about the brown bleeding, STILL, didn't hear from her all day. Called again on Monday and still haven't heard anything. Starting to get really frustrated/worried with a lack of response.Click to expand...

If i were you i would keep ringing - daily, tell them you need someone to call you back and say about a scan too, sometimes you have to just annoy the living cr*p out of them!!!

when we were waiting for the date for emmas op i kept ringing, in the end they knew exactly who i was, but i got the op date and a reason why it had taken a little while, this is your baby, dont let anyone dismiss you, but at the same time try not to worry too much (impossible i know) :hugs:


----------



## hopingforno2

Thank you all for your kind words I'm feeling better today just a shame im getting pains now, any ladies who have been in my position know of any pain relief that actually works? please and I will stop posting on this thread too as I'm sure I'm not helping the worried! X


----------



## readyORnot

hopingforno2 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words I'm feeling better today just a shame im getting pains now, any ladies who have been in my position know of any pain relief that actually works? please and I will stop posting on this thread too as I'm sure I'm not helping the worried! X

hopingforno2, I'm having quite a worried day today and believe me your posting here is definitely not making me feel any worse, I'm just relieved you feel a bit better. Can't speak for anyone else but personally it doesn't bother me if you keep posting here as long as doing so doesn't upset you.
Unfortunately I can't help with your pain relief question as I had a d&c the day after my scan 12 years ago so didn't go through that.


----------



## spidey

oh no hopingforno2 :cry: I am so sorry. Please keep posting here if you want to- we've all gotten to know each other and its important for us to have support in good and bad times :hugs:


----------



## hel_5

hopingforno2 im sorry but i had a d&c, but can you call the doc and ask for some strong painkillers??

otherwise hotwater bottle, bed and what ever painkillers you can get your hands on, :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

I have a prescription for paracetamol and codeine which is pretty strong, can't remember what it's called but it's 500mg paracetamol and 35mg of codeine (much stronger than what you can get in the pharmacy, which only has a maximum of 8mg codeine). That works fairly well for my bad dysmennorrhoea so might help with what you're going through. You need a doctor's prescription though.


----------



## hopingforno2

Thank you all! I feel I can actually talk to you ladies, others dont reply Im booked in to have the tablets tomorriw but im having what I would call mild contractions and ive literally just started bleeding. I sent hubby to be to chemist and all they gave him was anadin said I'm not aloud anything else :( I hope your all ok xx


----------



## babynewbie

hopingforno2 we are all here to support you hun, please dont feel like you cant post in here, if your still happy too then so are we :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## peacelikeariv

I agree with all the others. This is a very supportive thread! If you want to stay with us, please do! 

Thanks Hel! I wanted to give them one more day, but you are right. They can push me around, but I am starting to be a momma bear about my bean.


----------



## majm1241

You are not upsetting me either hon. It is good to get it out and if it is here where you need to talk about it, so be it. :hugs: Have you tried Ibuprophen?? When I am on my period I take like 800 mg of it and put a heating pad on were I am cramping.


----------



## frisbeemama12

hopingforno2 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words I'm feeling better today just a shame im getting pains now, any ladies who have been in my position know of any pain relief that actually works? please and I will stop posting on this thread too as I'm sure I'm not helping the worried! X

The pains will progressively get worse.. Im sorry! Mine went on for a few hours.. just like labor with my DD did. It gets worse and worse until you pass everything, once you pass it the pain will seemingly stop immediately. My heart hurts for you :( I just relaxed and tried to be off my feet as much as possible. I also took tylenol because my doctor wouldnt give me anything... It is like labor pains but only up to about 4 or 5 cm dilated (for those of you who have had children.. ). I hope it goes smooth for you. I bled for about 10 days after it all passed. It was heartbreaking but once I got a bit in shape and finally decided to try again We got pregnant in october.. unfortunately that one miscarried (right away though) and I am pregnant again.. I hope for nothing but the best for you dear.. :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

I was just wondering also if the 1st page was going to be updated soon?


----------



## Bunnikins

Aw i am so so sorry hopingforno2. Im sorry i cant speak from experience, but i do work for an early pregnancy unit and I know from experience just how many ladies go through what you go through. The people on here are sooo supportive and its lovely to have people to talk to who have been through the same. I hope the physical pain ends soon ( i know the psychological pain will take much longer).. and i hope you find the strength to go through with the wedding. Might it help to have a happy day to look forward to and celebrate? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Bug222

hoping- have you tried alternating Ibuprofen and acetaminophen... some people find this works to have two different pain relievers attempting to control. I wouldn't suggest it long term but in the short term it is fine. We are here for you.. don't think you need to stop posting! :hugs:


----------



## peacelikeariv

majm1241 said:


> I was just wondering also if the 1st page was going to be updated soon?

If you would like to have your edd posted, you can private message biliboi. She is really great about getting them up.


----------



## hopingforno2

Thank you all so much everything seems to have stopped? Very strange like a calm before the storm! I'm a bag of nerves! Yes I know I think because I had a feeling weeks ago I just want to get through this bit and then move on to our future, its so sad though that my little girl doesn't understand, and keeps asking me why! (she was at the scan,biggest mistake ive ever made as a mother!) . But I really do want to thank you all you've been Brill, my friends either dont care or don't know what to say and the hubby is male so he's usless! Xxx


----------



## hopingforno2

And frisbeemama12 and the other ladies that have been through this i am truly sorry for your losses, I now understand :( 
I'm going to chill on the painkillers i need to asses the pain (if there is any more now)so I can tell epau tomorrow xxx


----------



## Djibou

Hi ladies!

Quick update, we met our midwife today, it went really well, she was very nice and took more than enough time with us! Midwives are hard to find around here, only 2% of women get to have one, I'm thrilled! It was our very first medical appointment so we were excited to hear the heartbeat :happydance: Everything seems fine, she also changed my due date to july 7th. 

I was annoyed last night, my doctor's office had left a message asking me why I didn't show up for my blood test on october 28... the answer is, hum, because they never gave me an appointment!!! They never contacted me when like they were supposed to, I was getting worried too because I needed to have my thyroid checked as early on as possible. So frustrating!The midwife did a blood test today, I just hope my dosage is okay and the extra wait didn't affect the baby.

I hope you're all doing well, everyone seems very supportive on this thread! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks hopingforno2. Unfortunately for me I think I might be going through it yet again.. this will be my third miscarriage this YEAR.. Im keeping an optimistic head on my shoulders though and if this is indeed a miscarriage then Im going to whip myself into shape and we are getting a dog and we arent going to try for another baby for quite some time until I feel like I am physically the BEST I can be... I am determined.


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs: frisbeemama I have everything crossed for you


----------



## hopingforno2

Im so sorry i hope not my fingers are firmly crossed for you xxxx


----------



## MiaSamEveBUB

hey
1st July here 4th baby


----------



## Bunnikins

:hugs: frisbeemama. I hope that all is OK xxx

DJibou, i cant believe only 2% of people have a midwife where you are! We all get one here. I feel really lucky now. Its good to have someone who you can ring/text if you get any problems.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Hi miasamevebub


----------



## peacelikeariv

Welcome MiaSamEveBUB! 

10 weeks today! :happydance: I feel like I have hit a major milestone! I still keep thinking about a mmc, but I am trying to give God my worries. 

Dh is being a great coach on drinking water. We are going to tell our first people tomorrow night at dinner. It is a couple that we spend quite a bit of time with. She is about 6mo right now. Going to keep it under wraps with the rest of the world until Christmas - 12 weeks. 

We are attending an out of town wedding this weekend with above mentioned couple and my immediate family. I have been so bloated this week, and I am terribly afraid they are going to notice in my dress! Have to wear a specific one for pictures. I have been the same size for the past 8 years and my mother has one sharp eye for that small detail. Any suggestions on hiding the bloat?


----------



## majm1241

peacelikeariv said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering also if the 1st page was going to be updated soon?
> 
> If you would like to have your edd posted, you can private message biliboi. She is really great about getting them up.Click to expand...

Thanks. I posted a post to be added when I first joined but I guess it was just skipped.


----------



## biliboi2

majm1241 said:


> peacelikeariv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering also if the 1st page was going to be updated soon?
> 
> If you would like to have your edd posted, you can private message biliboi. She is really great about getting them up.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I posted a post to be added when I first joined but I guess it was just skipped.Click to expand...

Hi, I'm only adding people who email me with their username and edd - its way tooo arduous to go through all the posts to look for dates! I've added you now.


----------



## biliboi2

Well my sister split up with her boyf, he turned out to be a bit of a psycho and said he was going to announce my news on facebook before I'd had the chance to tell my family. What a wierdo.


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow, thats really lame!


----------



## majm1241

biliboi2 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacelikeariv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering also if the 1st page was going to be updated soon?
> 
> If you would like to have your edd posted, you can private message biliboi. She is really great about getting them up.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I posted a post to be added when I first joined but I guess it was just skipped.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'm only adding people who email me with their username and edd - its way tooo arduous to go through all the posts to look for dates! I've added you now.Click to expand...

Thanks! Yeah we PMed each other already now. LOL Thanks Hon! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

biliboi2 said:


> Well my sister split up with her boyf, he turned out to be a bit of a psycho and said he was going to announce my news on facebook before I'd had the chance to tell my family. What a wierdo.

What a loser! Hope he does not ruin your surprise still! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! So today I had my first OBGYN appointment! My doctor is a FABULOUS guy! You can tell he became a doctor for all the RIGHT reasons. He listened to me, he was kind, he was interested in me & my husband and I could tell he really cared about me. As far as my cold goes, he said he'd prefer for me to stick to Tylenol & natural things, but I could tell he felt really bad about my vomiting. He prescribed me a different kind of medicine since Zofran really hasn't worked for me. He said if this doesn't work, next time I see him he will prescribe me something else, or if it really doesn't work and I'm not getting any relief, to call him anytime Monday to Friday during office hours and let him know. He did the ultrasound HIMSELF which was fantastic! I've never had that before. I'm measuring great! Baby's heart rate was 157.9, and even though I am due July 13th, he said since I'm a planned c-section already (due to past medical history) the baby will be born the week before (39th week), so now I know i'll be celebrating Independence Day (an American holiday) in the hospital with my baby...but that's okay!! The doctor was so nice! Before he walked out of the room he goes "You both have a very merry Christmas!" My 2nd appointment is for January 19th!


----------



## SLCMommy

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=312438&stc=1&d=1323990119
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Bug222

awww love it SLC!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Such a beautiful scan Scl!! Im glad your Dr seems to be very attentive :)


----------



## readyORnot

great news and scan SLCMommy


----------



## mlyn26

Loving all the scan pics.
I lost my MIL on Sun and had some bleeding on Mon which i think was due to the stress. Nonetheless, i had a scan yesterday to make sure all ok. Here is my 11+5 baby;

https://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab197/mlyn26/2011-12-14150125.jpg

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyORnot

so sorry mlyn26 but yaay for a lovely scan pic!


----------



## sammycaine

what a beautiful scan pic!


----------



## Djibou

Bunnikins said:


> DJibou, i cant believe only 2% of people have a midwife where you are! We all get one here. I feel really lucky now. Its good to have someone who you can ring/text if you get any problems.

Wow I wasn't clear, I need to explain myself better!! Doctors do the followups for most pregnant women, but midwives have only been able to practice legally for like 10 years, so their's only a few birthing centers in my province. 

Midwives have natural approach to pregnancy and birth, letting couples make most of the decisions, while doctors are more pushy with medication and interventions. Does that make more sense?!?


----------



## bluberrymufin

well ill be 10 weeks tomorrow and seem to finally be feeeling a little better in the nausea department....Praise God! Anyone else feeling any better?


----------



## readyORnot

I'd just about given up on the idea of ever feeling any better but today is the best day I've had in weeks! Maybe the excitement of travelling later today.


----------



## Bug222

yup Im 10 weeks tomorrow!! I am still having good days and bad.. was having a good day yesterday until like 9 pm.. then it all went downhill! 

so sorry about the loss of you MIL mlyn26 :hugs: Your scan picture is beautiful!


----------



## Bunnikins

bluberrymufin said:


> well ill be 10 weeks tomorrow and seem to finally be feeeling a little better in the nausea department....Praise God! Anyone else feeling any better?

Yeah ill be 10 weeks on sunday and feeling a lot better now! Its more that i dont fancy certain foods now rather than full blown nausea :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yep I am 11 weeks and 5 days and feeling much better! No nausea and way less tired - happy days 

12 weeks on sunday and scan on monday - its all coming together now - just hope bean is ok in there


----------



## frisbeemama12

I wish I knew whats going on in there, unfortunately I have to wait until the 1st to ever see a Dr here :( I havent had any more bleeding at all but I dont feel pregnant at ALL. Today I actually felt really nauseous again but then it was gone, and I slept soooooo long during a nap today.. Im wondering if my hcg is coming down rapidly and as such my body is freaking out..


----------



## beanhunter

Well I made it back to work today. A bit of nausea first thing and my voice I'd still mega croaky (and worryingly man-like!) but I feel so much better. Boobs less sore. 12 days to the scan....wish it was before christmas though!


----------



## MiaSamEveBUB

hey. What have u been up to. How is everyone. What stage in your nursery at.


----------



## MiaSamEveBUB

MiaSamEveBUB said:


> hey. What have u been up to. How is everyone. What stage in your nursery at.

I have been playing board game with the kids. I am well. My nursery is a painting stage and then I just need to put the cot together, buy the new pram! :thumbup:


----------



## hel_5

MiaSamEveBUB said:


> hey. What have u been up to. How is everyone. What stage in your nursery at.

:rofl: havent decided HOW we are going to fit bean into the house yet, also need to look at a double buggy and a bigger car :dohh:

frisbeemama - :hugs: i really do hope that everything is ok :hugs:

biliboi - he seems a bit unhinged, im really hoping he doesnt go throught with it!!

Glad to hear most of you are begining to feel better, unfortunately my sickness is still going strong, i dont hold much hope of it going - i had it for the WHOLE 9 months with emma :dohh:


----------



## mlyn26

We haven't started on nursery at all yet - too early! I am however researching prams! x


----------



## Bunnikins

I wish i could plan a nursery! We have got our tiny little property up for sale and are desperately trying to sell it before baby comes! If we dont manage to sell it (a definite possibility as its been up for sale for 8 months now!), there'll be no nursery, just a cot in our bedroom:nope:


----------



## sammycaine

We are not thinking of a nursury yet either. LO will be rooming with us until we feel they can be moved to a different floor then our room and living quarters are on. We live with my in laws in there basement apartment that only has a seperate entrance. Can't get down stairs from inside the main house. So we are planning a renovation to fix that so we can use the two bedrooms upstairs that his parents arent using.


----------



## Djibou

We are so not ready for a nursery, the baby's room is DH's office now and is full of boxes that we never emptied whe we moved in the house. We definitely have to get started on that but I've been so sick and tired the last 6 weeks that DH had to do everything in the house, leaving him no time or energy to empty boxes!

I think the nausea might be going away slowly... it's still there at night but I haven't been sick in 4 days :happydance: I'm very tired though.

Take care everyone!


----------



## beanhunter

Grr. Hadn't been sick in 8 days. Just been SO sick. :(


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm not even close to ready at doing a nursery. We will be trying to move next early fall, baby will be around 3-4 months but until than after baby is born he/she will be sharing a room with DH and I. 

I'm more worried about getting all the cloth diapers I need. :)


----------



## albs

SLCMommy said:


> I'm not even close to ready at doing a nursery. We will be trying to move next early fall, baby will be around 3-4 months but until than after baby is born he/she will be sharing a room with DH and I.
> 
> I'm more worried about getting all the cloth diapers I need. :)

I'm so excited about nappies, I've just discovered they're not plain and boring anymore like when I was a baby, there are so many super cute and colorful ones out there. We're not buying anything big until after our 12 week scan on Thursday but I'm finding it really hard. Baby stuff is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## sammycaine

I bought an Angel Care Baby monitor, it was on sale for $70 off. Had to get it! Other than that I am not buying anything else til the anatomy scan in Feb. But we have decided to cloth diaper as well, I am so excited, been researching alot on different brands. Pretty sure I am going to use Bumgenious 4.0 One size pocket diaper.


----------



## SLCMommy

albs - I know! :) And, you can get them second hand, which makes it cheaper. There are a lot of moms who resell their old nappies that their LO has outgrown. ;) Brand new ones can be pretty pricey.


----------



## mlyn26

I wanted to use cloth nappies but gone off the idea now! x


----------



## SLCMommy

mlyn - your only 12 weeks! you have time to stash up!!


----------



## majm1241

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I did not go back and read the other pages so please forgive me! :hugs: I just got all heated today and was wondering if y'all are as hormonal over the silliest things too. :lol:

So, I was at the Commissary (Military Grocery Store) and one of my friend's works there. I went up to her to tell her the good news about us expecting. She said "WHAT!? OMG! Congrats!!! How far along are you?" I told her 9+2 Weeks. Then her fellow co-worker, whom I have never met and I was not even talking to her and she was not close to us when I told her, says to me "And you are already wearing stretchy pants!?" I was in shock and PISSED that she had the nerve to get in our A+B Conversation and had the nerve to ask me this question like she knew me!!! I just told her "Umm, I am bloated and I would rather be comfy!" I am so mad that I did not tell her to shove it up her A$$ and that she did not know my situation! Besides, I have 2 other children and this is my 6th pregnancy and you do start showing faster! I have a little itty bitty bump now but I am bloated too! I had just eaten and I am having issues buttoning up my pants to wear it does hurt and I can't find my belly bands. So I dug out my Maternity pants! I did not realize I should have ran it by this total stranger for her permission first! :haha: :growlmad:


----------



## majm1241

SLCMommy-Congrats on a wonderful doctor and thanks for sharing such a beautiful scan pic! :hugs:

mlyn26-Terrible news about your MIL! :cry: I am so sorry! :( Beautiful Scan pic! :hug

bluberrymufin-Happy 10 weeks! :hugs:

readyORnot-Good news about you feeling better! How did your traveling go? :hugs:

Bug222-Happy 10 Weeks! :hugs:

Bunnikins-Happy 10 weeks! :hugs:

Mrs W 11Happy 11 weeks! :hugs:

frisbeemama-How come the doctor's won't see you any sooner? :hugs:

beanhunter-Glad you are feeling better! :hugs:

MiaSamEveBUB- No nursery here yet. Me and the kiddos are moving back to Texas with my parents in June and my husband deploys to Korea for a year right after the baby is born. :cry: So, I will wait to buy more nursery things for this baby when we get to Texas.

(p.s.-I hope I got everyone's responses correctly! I messed up my multi-quoting! :dohh:)


----------



## readyORnot

majm1241 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I did not go back and read the other pages so please forgive me! :hugs: I just got all heated today and was wondering if y'all are as hormonal over the silliest things too. :lol:
> 
> So, I was at the Commissary (Military Grocery Store) and one of my friend's works there. I went up to her to tell her the good news about us expecting. She said "WHAT!? OMG! Congrats!!! How far along are you?" I told her 9+2 Weeks. Then her fellow co-worker, whom I have never met and I was not even talking to her and she was not close to us when I told her, says to me "And you are already wearing stretchy pants!?" I was in shock and PISSED that she had the nerve to get in our A+B Conversation and had the nerve to ask me this question like she knew me!!! I just told her "Umm, I am bloated and I would rather be comfy!" I am so mad that I did not tell her to shove it up her A$$ and that she did not know my situation! Besides, I have 2 other children and this is my 6th pregnancy and you do start showing faster! I have a little itty bitty bump now but I am bloated too! I had just eaten and I am having issues buttoning up my pants to wear it does hurt and I can't find my belly bands. So I dug out my Maternity pants! I did not realize I should have ran it by this total stranger for her permission first! :haha: :growlmad:

Sometimes I marvel at the absolute rudeness and downright cheek of some people!


----------



## SLCMommy

majm1241 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I did not go back and read the other pages so please forgive me! :hugs: I just got all heated today and was wondering if y'all are as hormonal over the silliest things too. :lol:
> 
> So, I was at the Commissary (Military Grocery Store) and one of my friend's works there. I went up to her to tell her the good news about us expecting. She said "WHAT!? OMG! Congrats!!! How far along are you?" I told her 9+2 Weeks. Then her fellow co-worker, whom I have never met and I was not even talking to her and she was not close to us when I told her, says to me "And you are already wearing stretchy pants!?" I was in shock and PISSED that she had the nerve to get in our A+B Conversation and had the nerve to ask me this question like she knew me!!! I just told her "Umm, I am bloated and I would rather be comfy!" I am so mad that I did not tell her to shove it up her A$$ and that she did not know my situation! Besides, I have 2 other children and this is my 6th pregnancy and you do start showing faster! I have a little itty bitty bump now but I am bloated too! I had just eaten and I am having issues buttoning up my pants to wear it does hurt and I can't find my belly bands. So I dug out my Maternity pants! I did not realize I should have ran it by this total stranger for her permission first! :haha: :growlmad:

Ugh, don't you just LOVE rude people?! :gun: I mean, seriously! People open their mouths and they don't think before they talk. If she MUST say anything, there is no reason why she just couldn't of congratulated you & moved on with her JOB! Grr... I'm around 4'9" - and you have no idea how many flippen rude comments I get. :dohh: From other adults, mind you! I still remember 7 years ago when I had my first child, an RN helped me walk to the bathroom. She made a comment "Didn't your mother ever feed you miracle grow?" from such recently as last Sunday, I was at a church potluck and a old woman who i've never met before comes up to me, hugs me from the side and says "your SO short!"...

I am shy when that happens, but I hate it. It's rude, hurtful and embarrassing. Like the girl in the store, I don't think they are going out of their way to TRY to be mean, but folks can be just extremely insensitive. The fact is, is that I suffer from a genetic intestinal disease that when started from childhood, can stunt growth. I wonder how people would feel if I said "I'm short because I have a disease that's made me this way - I can't help it"... Would they feel like a jerk and re-think what they just said? Maybe i'll try that next time. :nope:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all. I am back in bed thanks to my knee. I just don't know what to do. I can't take a ny NSAIDS which is what has helped the issue in th past. I have a friend telling me instead of calling my OB for advice, to call a specialist...one who A probably will see me once and say "we can't do anything right now" (70 dollars down the drain) but she doesn't understand about it as she is on tricare but thinks everyone has money just to throw away. I am sure drs have had to alter medications of pregnant women in the past. I am so aggravated and now don't know if I should call anyone or not!


----------



## Bunnikins

majm1241 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I did not go back and read the other pages so please forgive me! :hugs: I just got all heated today and was wondering if y'all are as hormonal over the silliest things too. :lol:
> 
> So, I was at the Commissary (Military Grocery Store) and one of my friend's works there. I went up to her to tell her the good news about us expecting. She said "WHAT!? OMG! Congrats!!! How far along are you?" I told her 9+2 Weeks. Then her fellow co-worker, whom I have never met and I was not even talking to her and she was not close to us when I told her, says to me "And you are already wearing stretchy pants!?" I was in shock and PISSED that she had the nerve to get in our A+B Conversation and had the nerve to ask me this question like she knew me!!! I just told her "Umm, I am bloated and I would rather be comfy!" I am so mad that I did not tell her to shove it up her A$$ and that she did not know my situation! Besides, I have 2 other children and this is my 6th pregnancy and you do start showing faster! I have a little itty bitty bump now but I am bloated too! I had just eaten and I am having issues buttoning up my pants to wear it does hurt and I can't find my belly bands. So I dug out my Maternity pants! I did not realize I should have ran it by this total stranger for her permission first! :haha: :growlmad:

Aww take no notice of her, some people dont think before they speak! I was thinking today how comfy some niiiice stretchy maternity wear would be instead of my tight jeans! My tummy is just fat/bloat at the minute, but i suppose the fact its got an ever expanding womb underneath it has made it look/feel even fatter! I darent buy ANYTHING remotely pregnancy related though until ive had my 12 week scan in 2 weeks time! But man i cannot WAIT to get some lovely stretchy stuff to wear! :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

I bought mat pants at just over 8 weeks as my other pants were sooo uncomfortable!!! I would way rather be comfortable!!!!


----------



## Bug222

Oh.. and 9+6....
 



Attached Files:







KORBUTT 0001.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mlyn26

Wow gorgeous baby you have there Xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Love the picture, bug22!


----------



## babynewbie

Great picture bug! :)

My doppler arrived in the post today and i heard the heartbeat for the first time :cloud9: 164 bpm! :dance:


----------



## jadek

Hi everyone! Just wanted to drop in & say I'm due July 15th :) I had an ultrasound last week & was able to hear the heartbeat yesterday!
Wishing all of you a happy pregnancy xo


----------



## Lillerina

Hey everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for at least a month. I'm due on July 1 (had 2 scans so far due to assessing risk for a genetic disease I have, one put me at July 2, the other at June 28, so we're going with the date from my LMP).

I've told half of my family this past weekend and the rest at Christmas. It's so nice to not have a secret anymore!


----------



## spidey

Hi Lillerina, I'm due July 1st too :thumbup:

Not much new happening for me.. I'm still waiting for my really bad food aversions to pass. I do feel better overall and most days I forget I'm pregnant. My 2 year old keeps me too busy :haha:


----------



## ann89

My due date changed to July 17th!! First Ob appointment went well!
 



Attached Files:







babynumber2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SLCMommy

ann - Congratulations. Beanie looks cute!!


----------



## biliboi2

Well today I told my boss. And after the shock sank in he said he would tell the rest of the staff so I wouldn't have to be centre of attention. So everyone knows in work now. Phew, glad to get it over with!


----------



## majm1241

jadek said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to drop in & say I'm due July 15th :) I had an ultrasound last week & was able to hear the heartbeat yesterday!
> Wishing all of you a happy pregnancy xo




Lillerina said:


> Hey everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for at least a month. I'm due on July 1 (had 2 scans so far due to assessing risk for a genetic disease I have, one put me at July 2, the other at June 28, so we're going with the date from my LMP).
> 
> I've told half of my family this past weekend and the rest at Christmas. It's so nice to not have a secret anymore!

Hi ladies! :wave: Congrats and Welcome!!! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

readyORnot said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I did not go back and read the other pages so please forgive me! :hugs: I just got all heated today and was wondering if y'all are as hormonal over the silliest things too. :lol:
> 
> So, I was at the Commissary (Military Grocery Store) and one of my friend's works there. I went up to her to tell her the good news about us expecting. She said "WHAT!? OMG! Congrats!!! How far along are you?" I told her 9+2 Weeks. Then her fellow co-worker, whom I have never met and I was not even talking to her and she was not close to us when I told her, says to me "And you are already wearing stretchy pants!?" I was in shock and PISSED that she had the nerve to get in our A+B Conversation and had the nerve to ask me this question like she knew me!!! I just told her "Umm, I am bloated and I would rather be comfy!" I am so mad that I did not tell her to shove it up her A$$ and that she did not know my situation! Besides, I have 2 other children and this is my 6th pregnancy and you do start showing faster! I have a little itty bitty bump now but I am bloated too! I had just eaten and I am having issues buttoning up my pants to wear it does hurt and I can't find my belly bands. So I dug out my Maternity pants! I did not realize I should have ran it by this total stranger for her permission first! :haha: :growlmad:
> 
> Sometimes I marvel at the absolute rudeness and downright cheek of some people!Click to expand...

I hear ya! :thumbup:



SLCMommy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I did not go back and read the other pages so please forgive me! :hugs: I just got all heated today and was wondering if y'all are as hormonal over the silliest things too. :lol:
> 
> So, I was at the Commissary (Military Grocery Store) and one of my friend's works there. I went up to her to tell her the good news about us expecting. She said "WHAT!? OMG! Congrats!!! How far along are you?" I told her 9+2 Weeks. Then her fellow co-worker, whom I have never met and I was not even talking to her and she was not close to us when I told her, says to me "And you are already wearing stretchy pants!?" I was in shock and PISSED that she had the nerve to get in our A+B Conversation and had the nerve to ask me this question like she knew me!!! I just told her "Umm, I am bloated and I would rather be comfy!" I am so mad that I did not tell her to shove it up her A$$ and that she did not know my situation! Besides, I have 2 other children and this is my 6th pregnancy and you do start showing faster! I have a little itty bitty bump now but I am bloated too! I had just eaten and I am having issues buttoning up my pants to wear it does hurt and I can't find my belly bands. So I dug out my Maternity pants! I did not realize I should have ran it by this total stranger for her permission first! :haha: :growlmad:
> 
> Ugh, don't you just LOVE rude people?! :gun: I mean, seriously! People open their mouths and they don't think before they talk. If she MUST say anything, there is no reason why she just couldn't of congratulated you & moved on with her JOB! Grr... I'm around 4'9" - and you have no idea how many flippen rude comments I get. :dohh: From other adults, mind you! I still remember 7 years ago when I had my first child, an RN helped me walk to the bathroom. She made a comment "Didn't your mother ever feed you miracle grow?" from such recently as last Sunday, I was at a church potluck and a old woman who i've never met before comes up to me, hugs me from the side and says "your SO short!"...
> 
> I am shy when that happens, but I hate it. It's rude, hurtful and embarrassing. Like the girl in the store, I don't think they are going out of their way to TRY to be mean, but folks can be just extremely insensitive. The fact is, is that I suffer from a genetic intestinal disease that when started from childhood, can stunt growth. I wonder how people would feel if I said "I'm short because I have a disease that's made me this way - I can't help it"... Would they feel like a jerk and re-think what they just said? Maybe i'll try that next time. :nope:Click to expand...

Some people are just down right rude! :growlmad: I'm sorry people are constantly saying things about your height! :hugs: That is so rude and I seriously am becoming braver and starting to not care and say things back to people! You hurt my feelings, I will make you feel bad! (Then I feel bad for making someone feel bad.... :lol: )



Bunnikins said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I did not go back and read the other pages so please forgive me! :hugs: I just got all heated today and was wondering if y'all are as hormonal over the silliest things too. :lol:
> 
> So, I was at the Commissary (Military Grocery Store) and one of my friend's works there. I went up to her to tell her the good news about us expecting. She said "WHAT!? OMG! Congrats!!! How far along are you?" I told her 9+2 Weeks. Then her fellow co-worker, whom I have never met and I was not even talking to her and she was not close to us when I told her, says to me "And you are already wearing stretchy pants!?" I was in shock and PISSED that she had the nerve to get in our A+B Conversation and had the nerve to ask me this question like she knew me!!! I just told her "Umm, I am bloated and I would rather be comfy!" I am so mad that I did not tell her to shove it up her A$$ and that she did not know my situation! Besides, I have 2 other children and this is my 6th pregnancy and you do start showing faster! I have a little itty bitty bump now but I am bloated too! I had just eaten and I am having issues buttoning up my pants to wear it does hurt and I can't find my belly bands. So I dug out my Maternity pants! I did not realize I should have ran it by this total stranger for her permission first! :haha: :growlmad:
> 
> Aww take no notice of her, some people dont think before they speak! I was thinking today how comfy some niiiice stretchy maternity wear would be instead of my tight jeans! My tummy is just fat/bloat at the minute, but i suppose the fact its got an ever expanding womb underneath it has made it look/feel even fatter! I darent buy ANYTHING remotely pregnancy related though until ive had my 12 week scan in 2 weeks time! But man i cannot WAIT to get some lovely stretchy stuff to wear! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Hon! :hugs: Mine is bloated and it won't be getting any smaller so why not feel comfy! :lol:



Bug222 said:


> I bought mat pants at just over 8 weeks as my other pants were sooo uncomfortable!!! I would way rather be comfortable!!!!

Exactly! I would so much rather be comfy! :hugs:



Bug222 said:


> Oh.. and 9+6....

Congrats and love the scan pic! :cloud9:



spidey said:


> Hi Lillerina, I'm due July 1st too :thumbup:
> 
> Not much new happening for me.. I'm still waiting for my really bad food aversions to pass. I do feel better overall and most days I forget I'm pregnant. My 2 year old keeps me too busy :haha:

My nausea and food aversions is still pretty bad! :cry: I unfortunately had it the entire pregnancy with Bryelle!!



ann89 said:


> My due date changed to July 17th!! First Ob appointment went well!

Congrats! Love the scan pic! :cloud9:


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Ann.. what a nice scan pic!


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey girls! I ordered a doppler and it came today. Found the HB immediately!! It was 160!
Yay!!!!!


----------



## hel_5

Hi jadek and lillerina :xmas3:

majam some people are just :dohh:the ONLY jeans i have been able to wear for a couple of weeks now is my maternity jeans, i dont care at least im comfy, we have enough other stuff to deal with without trying to pour ourselves into clothes that no longer fit!!

biliboi - it is SO much easier when everyone at work knows

hope everyone else is doing well and all ready for santa!!:xmas6:im nearly done, one shift left and then just the cleaning and baking left to do but i have one seriously excited 4 year old, i think it is going to be an early start this christmas!


----------



## SLCMommy

Tiger - where did you order it from? :)


----------



## TigerGalLE

Ebay! It is a sonoline b fetal doppler.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hello my beautiful ladies! I have missed you all! We have been in NYC for vacation. DH and I walked ALL over Manhattan. Pregnancy + 12 hours on my feet sight seeing for four days = one tired pregnant gal! 

Mlyn, So sorry about your MIL. Praying for your family. Lovely scan!

Jadek - Welcome to the group!

I have not even thought about a nursery! I want to get a good scan on the 6th of January. 

11weeks + 1 today! Feeling good. Still nauseous if I don't eat on time. Moderately sore nipples, but not much else. Dh said yesterday that my uterus was for sure expanding! I took that to mean I was very bloated yesterday :haha: Anyone able to feel the uterus yet? What should I be feeling for?


----------



## Bunnikins

Glad youre OK peacelikeariv. Jealous of your trip to NY, id love to go there round christmas time! 

Im feeling a bit sick again this week, but i am assured this will start to wear off in a couple of weeks... Please???

My friend treated me to a nice little pre-christmas scan today. Here is my little baby at 10+5. Sorry for the quality of the pic, my phone is RUBBISH at taking photos! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0083[1].jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## readyORnot

that's a lovely scan pic Bunnikins!


----------



## Bug222

oh wow Bunnikins.. so clear!!! love it!


----------



## mlyn26

Bunnikins said:


> Glad youre OK peacelikeariv. Jealous of your trip to NY, id love to go there round christmas time!
> 
> Im feeling a bit sick again this week, but i am assured this will start to wear off in a couple of weeks... Please???
> 
> My friend treated me to a nice little pre-christmas scan today. Here is my little baby at 10+5. Sorry for the quality of the pic, my phone is RUBBISH at taking photos! xx

Lovely scan pic. Gorgeous bubba.
I am 13 weeks and unfortunately am still feeling nauseous. Grr!


----------



## beanhunter

Fab picture bunnikins!

So I've got very mixed feelings about next week. It's my scan on Wednesday and I'm exciting about seeing toodle again but so so scared it won't go well. I've also just found out my mums operation has been brought forward to Wednesday to so it'll be a funny old day. She's got an ovarian cyst and is having a big op to take all her bits out and check it's not cancer. Very apprehensive. Could be such a good or awful day.


----------



## Djibou

peacelikeariv said:


> 11weeks + 1 today! Feeling good. Still nauseous if I don't eat on time. Moderately sore nipples, but not much else. Dh said yesterday that my uterus was for sure expanding! I took that to mean I was very bloated yesterday :haha: Anyone able to feel the uterus yet? What should I be feeling for?

I've been able to feel it for a few weeks now when lying down. It kinda feels like a tennis ball. I feel it more on the right side, my midwife said that my uterus is centered but the baby is hanging out on my right side!! Sometimes when I rub my belly he/she moves and I don't feel the bump anymore, then it comes back, I love it!!:happydance:


----------



## spidey

mlyn, I'm almost 13 weeks and the same. For whatever reason I was certain my m/s was much improved at 10 weeks and all gone by 12 with my daughter, but I think my brain remembered it wrong so I'd get pregnant again :haha: I looked back at some emails I sent around that time and it seems I started to have some good days around 12 weeks, but I still continued to feel sick until 15/16 weeks. My food aversions lasted quite longer and some foods I couldn't stomach until 30 weeks (beef and chinese). 

beanhunter, I hope all goes well with your moms operation and she makes a speedy recovery. :hugs: Let us know how it goes.

Has anyone here not told their friends or family yet? Only my closest friends and family know, and I haven't told my work yet. I'm planning to wait and see how long it takes my work to figure it out :lol:


----------



## Excited4First

Hi ladies! I just found this thread and would like to join! I am due July 4 and hubby and I are soooo excited! Happy Holidays to all. :)


----------



## Bunnikins

mlyn26 said:


> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> Glad youre OK peacelikeariv. Jealous of your trip to NY, id love to go there round christmas time!
> 
> Im feeling a bit sick again this week, but i am assured this will start to wear off in a couple of weeks... Please???
> 
> My friend treated me to a nice little pre-christmas scan today. Here is my little baby at 10+5. Sorry for the quality of the pic, my phone is RUBBISH at taking photos! xx
> 
> Lovely scan pic. Gorgeous bubba.
> I am 13 weeks and unfortunately am still feeling nauseous. Grr!Click to expand...

Nooooo! Surely it wont be long before yours wears off? I cant remember what it was like to be fully normal! Christmas dinner tomorrow is going to be fun... is anyone else sick to the stomach at the thought of turkey and veg... ?


----------



## biliboi2

Yup i told work on thurs. glad to get it over with!


----------



## Bunnikins

beanhunter said:


> Fab picture bunnikins!
> 
> So I've got very mixed feelings about next week. It's my scan on Wednesday and I'm exciting about seeing toodle again but so so scared it won't go well. I've also just found out my mums operation has been brought forward to Wednesday to so it'll be a funny old day. She's got an ovarian cyst and is having a big op to take all her bits out and check it's not cancer. Very apprehensive. Could be such a good or awful day.

Things usually have a way of working out OK. By the end of wednesday your mums op will be over with, and the cyst all gone, and youll have seen little baby, and all will be fine xxx 

Welcome Excited4first! xx


----------



## mlyn26

Bunnikins said:


> mlyn26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> Glad youre OK peacelikeariv. Jealous of your trip to NY, id love to go there round christmas time!
> 
> Im feeling a bit sick again this week, but i am assured this will start to wear off in a couple of weeks... Please???
> 
> My friend treated me to a nice little pre-christmas scan today. Here is my little baby at 10+5. Sorry for the quality of the pic, my phone is RUBBISH at taking photos! xx
> 
> Lovely scan pic. Gorgeous bubba.
> I am 13 weeks and unfortunately am still feeling nauseous. Grr!Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo! Surely it wont be long before yours wears off? I cant remember what it was like to be fully normal! Christmas dinner tomorrow is going to be fun... is anyone else sick to the stomach at the thought of turkey and veg... ?Click to expand...

I find i really fancy the idea of it but then eat a third of it and feel full and nauseous. Started having to separate my dinner in two and eat the other half later when the nausea strikes again x


----------



## SLCMommy

Excited4First - Welcome!!!

I did some shopping last night! I got breast pads, breast milk bags, lanolin, package of newborn diapers ( I plan to mostly cloth diaper, but I'll co-diaper with cloth & disposable. I figured I can use disposable for vacations or LONG days out with the baby), package of (3) short sleeved white 0-3 month onezies, foam baby tub, breastfeeding gel pack, and a nursing pillow. 

*whew*

I really appreciate gift cards, LOL.


----------



## readyORnot

merry christmas to all!


----------



## SLCMommy

Merry Christmas!


----------



## albs

Happy Christmas everyone!
I had my 12 week scan on thursday and i was sooooooooo nervous, but everything is wonderful. Good strong heartbeat and I came out with a 1/14000 chance of Downs.
We told our parents today. We're in Australia and they're in England so they had no idea. My mum was so excited and happy she couldn't speak! It's starting to feel real now, although i still don't think i will totally believe it until I can feel it kicking...
Hope everyone's having a great day and the turkey isn't making you too sick!


----------



## biliboi2

We told dh's family after xmas dinner 
His nan was crying!


----------



## Bunnikins

biliboi2 said:


> We told dh's family after xmas dinner
> His nan was crying!

Aw thats so cute, i wish we had waited til xmas day. I was stupid and told family at about 6 weeks... and then had the problem of everyone getting excited and talking about names, etc, when i was just worried about things going wrong. Someone had even bought it a xmas present yesterday and i got upset cos ive not had any testing done yet.. (not even had an "official" scan yet... let alone downs syndrome testing etc..) and i wanted to wait til after my 20 week scan before i bought things. I dont want to tempt fate... It just caused trouble and upset! 


Hope everyone had a merry xmas! xxx


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey everyone. Merry Christmas. I had to work all day yesterday at the hospital, so today we are doing Christmas with my family. My mom and dad will be here at noon and we will let them open their big gift. A gift with my ultrasound picture!!! I&#8217;m so excited!!!!!!!! 

We told my husbands family on Christmas eve and they were so excited. Husband is an only child so this will be the first baby in his family!! 

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## peacelikeariv

We told all the immediate family yesterday with Merry Christmas Grandparent cards with a picture of the ultrasound. We have been very sneaky about this because everyone was VERY shocked. My mom actually thought it was from my brother (she didn't read the card). We are going to wait until my Jan 6th scan to tell aunts and uncles and such. Just siblings, parents and grandparents know.

I did have a very negative response from my SIL. She and I have never gotten along, as she is a compulsive liar :haha: . When Mom opened the card she thought is was theirs. They have been ttc for months after a tubal reversal in June. Dad corrected her and said no it is these two. Mom then tries to tell us congratulations, but SIL interrupts with a full run down of their journey up until this point. She talked for 5 minutes about how hard it is and what a struggle they are having. My parents did not even get to say Congratulations or when is it due or how far along are you? So my other brother, who always has my side, interrupts her monologue and says "That is so hard, but lets hear about sissy's baby!" She ended up walking out of the house and brother, her husband, just let her leave. He said "she is just sad, but we are very happy for you. Tell us all about it." 

I feel terrible for them, bc they really have tried and it was so easy for us. At the same time, I think my goodness, can you not just sit quietly for 5 minutes and let me have my moment??!! She is one of those one upper people. If you have had a good day, hers was better. If you had a bad day, hers was worse. If you invented a cure to cancer, she had a similar idea last year, but no time to develop it!!! Frustrated that she partially dampened my news. DH's family was all wonderful though. So I will count my blessings and pray for her. haha 

Sorry that was so long! Rant!


----------



## Bunnikins

Boo tigergalle that u had to work xmas day! Rubbish! I nearly had to too but managed to get out of it, phew! 

peacelikeariv, thats a pain about your sister in law. dont let her ruin your excitement. It doesnt matter what she thinks and i bet the rest of your family are over the moon. 

Yay, our babies r now the size of a lime! My mum got a lime out yesterday to show me the size... limes r smaller than i thought! But still weird there is something that size growing inside! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

peacelikeariv said:


> We told all the immediate family yesterday with Merry Christmas Grandparent cards with a picture of the ultrasound. We have been very sneaky about this because everyone was VERY shocked. My mom actually thought it was from my brother (she didn't read the card). We are going to wait until my Jan 6th scan to tell aunts and uncles and such. Just siblings, parents and grandparents know.
> 
> I did have a very negative response from my SIL. She and I have never gotten along, as she is a compulsive liar :haha: . When Mom opened the card she thought is was theirs. They have been ttc for months after a tubal reversal in June. Dad corrected her and said no it is these two. Mom then tries to tell us congratulations, but SIL interrupts with a full run down of their journey up until this point. She talked for 5 minutes about how hard it is and what a struggle they are having. My parents did not even get to say Congratulations or when is it due or how far along are you? So my other brother, who always has my side, interrupts her monologue and says "That is so hard, but lets hear about sissy's baby!" She ended up walking out of the house and brother, her husband, just let her leave. He said "she is just sad, but we are very happy for you. Tell us all about it."
> 
> I feel terrible for them, bc they really have tried and it was so easy for us. At the same time, I think my goodness, can you not just sit quietly for 5 minutes and let me have my moment??!! She is one of those one upper people. If you have had a good day, hers was better. If you had a bad day, hers was worse. If you invented a cure to cancer, she had a similar idea last year, but no time to develop it!!! Frustrated that she partially dampened my news. DH's family was all wonderful though. So I will count my blessings and pray for her. haha
> 
> Sorry that was so long! Rant!

I'm so sorry your SIL had to act like a child. :nope: While, I do understand her sadness, I wouldn't blame her if AFTER she let you talk if she went outside and shed a tear or two. :cry: In away, I wouldn't find it jealousy, but rather a reminder of what her own struggles are. However, the way she acted and trying to get the shine was completely inappropriate!! 
I think you deserved, and still deserve your moment to shine. Just because she is having a hard time TTC, doesn't mean that you shouldn't have your moment, and that nobody should be happy for you. When you TTC, it's maturity that tells you "Everyone's TTC timeline is different. I have to put away my own struggles and jealousy for now and just be happy for her".

Although, this is just me personally, and please don't take offense to it. I am not trying to be mean and I need you to know that I am saying this 100% with a sincere heart. Although I do 100% agree that you DO deserve your "moment", I think if you already know her struggle to TTC (despite the fact she's always an attention seeker) perhaps announcing your BFP at a family gathering/holiday wasn't the most sensitive way to go. If I had a SIL who I knew was TTC and wasn't successful at it, I (personally) would of found a more discreet way to tell the family, and/or I would of told my SIL first so she wasn't put in that emotional torn position. If I was her, having my family think it was me that got a BFP in the card, when it wasn't, and I was having TTC issues, would really break my heart.

-Ashley


----------



## Bunnikins

Yeah i can understand her upset, but the way she acted was childish, just storming out like that. When i was TTC and thinking it would never ever happen, if people told me they were pregnant, i would imagine how happy i would feel if it were me, and be pleased for them. How would she like it if her "announcement" was ruined like this...


----------



## mlyn26

SLCMommy said:


> peacelikeariv said:
> 
> 
> We told all the immediate family yesterday with Merry Christmas Grandparent cards with a picture of the ultrasound. We have been very sneaky about this because everyone was VERY shocked. My mom actually thought it was from my brother (she didn't read the card). We are going to wait until my Jan 6th scan to tell aunts and uncles and such. Just siblings, parents and grandparents know.
> 
> I did have a very negative response from my SIL. She and I have never gotten along, as she is a compulsive liar :haha: . When Mom opened the card she thought is was theirs. They have been ttc for months after a tubal reversal in June. Dad corrected her and said no it is these two. Mom then tries to tell us congratulations, but SIL interrupts with a full run down of their journey up until this point. She talked for 5 minutes about how hard it is and what a struggle they are having. My parents did not even get to say Congratulations or when is it due or how far along are you? So my other brother, who always has my side, interrupts her monologue and says "That is so hard, but lets hear about sissy's baby!" She ended up walking out of the house and brother, her husband, just let her leave. He said "she is just sad, but we are very happy for you. Tell us all about it.h"
> 
> I feel terrible for them, bc they really have tried and it was so easy for us. At the same time, I think my goodness, can you not just sit quietly for 5 minutes and let me have my moment??!! She is one of those one upper people. If you have had a good day, hers was better. If you had a bad day, hers was worse. If you invented a cure to cancer, she had a similar idea last year, but no time to develop it!!! Frustrated that she partially dampened my news. DH's family was all wonderful though. So I will count my blessings and pray for her. haha
> 
> Sorry that was so long! Rant!
> 
> I'm so sorry your SIL had to act like a child. :nope: While, I do understand her sadness, I wouldn't blame her if AFTER she let you talk if she went outside and shed a tear or two. :cry: In away, I wouldn't find it jealousy, but rather a reminder of what her own struggles are. However, the way she acted and trying to get the shine was completely inappropriate!!
> I think you deserved, and still deserve your moment to shine. Just because she is having a hard time TTC, doesn't mean that you shouldn't have your moment, and that nobody should be happy for you. When you TTC, it's maturity that tells you "Everyone's TTC timeline is different. I have to put away my own struggles and jealousy for now and just be happy for her".
> 
> Although, this is just me personally, and please don't take offense to it. I am not trying to be mean and I need you to know that I am saying this 100% with a sincere heart. Although I do 100% agree that you DO deserve your "moment", I think if you already know her struggle to TTC (despite the fact she's always an attention seeker) perhaps announcing your BFP at a family gathering/holiday wasn't the most sensitive way to go. If I had a SIL who I knew was TTC and wasn't successful at it, I (personally) would of found a more discreet way to tell the family, and/or I would of told my SIL first so she wasn't put in that emotional torn position. If I was her, having my family think it was me that got a BFP in the card, when it wasn't, and I was having TTC issues, would really break my heart.
> 
> -AshleyClick to expand...

I agree. I would have found it difficult after 2 losses and 3 years ttc no 1. It is embarrassing and heartbreaking when people announce with no warning. She Will have most prob regretted her response but emotions and hormones are powerful things.
Don't worry she Will be pleased for you. Just give her time. Xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Perhaps. It is hard to know how to share in just the right way.:blush: We wanted to do a big announcement as it is our first and my brothers already have children. The family has been after us for years to go ahead and have a lo of our own. Now that we have decided to start telling, I don't think I can contain my excitement!


----------



## mlyn26

Yeah and at the end of the day you deserve to share your exciting news. Just think she may just find it difficult at first x


----------



## SLCMommy

I think I would just found a different way to share. 

I'm not in ANY way saying you don't deserve your moment because someone elses struggles cannot be your own, ya know?

My BFF has infertility, and she cries and prays to God all the time to get pregnant. Both myself and her Sister in law both got pregnant at the same time :( Even though I was happy for myself, I was really sensitive on how to told her because I love her to the ends of the earth.

But, at the end of the day, your SIL was very immature by "storming" out....
What kind of an adult does that??...


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow.. I wouldve ignored her. What a child!
I dont know what to think anymore.. my jeans still fit mostly and I had that day of bleeding but since then I havent had any bleeding or anything and my breasts have been so sore the past few days and today I really noticed they are MUCH larger than normal... I cant wait for insurance to get back to me and let me know if I can go to the ER and have it covered... I want ANSWERS!!!!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies...Question :)

How many of you right now are stay-at- home mothers?

Who plans on being a Stay-at-home-mommy after the birth of their baby?


----------



## albs

SLCMommy said:


> Ladies...Question :)
> 
> How many of you right now are stay-at- home mothers?
> 
> Who plans on being a Stay-at-home-mommy after the birth of their baby?

I really wish I could, I'd love it! But unfortunately my job pays twice dh's. We're going to try and work it so that I can take as much time as poss off (hopefully nine months) then figure out a way for lo to spend as little time as possible in daycare. I hate the thought of leaving a little baby in daycare, but at the sametime if I didn't go back to work at least part time we wouldn't be able to pay our rent! We'll just have to make the days we don't work as special as possible.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ive been a stay at home mom since early 2010. DH is in the military and does really well for only having a few expenses. We have no debt we have been very lucky so far in life. My DD is 3 and a half and she can already sound out words and recognize letters by their sound. Shes WAY ahead of average and I think its because I get to spend that time with her teaching her. We do something writing and something reading twice a day if not more, Once she gets into school age we are still considering homeschooling but we are keeping the option open for her to go to public school so I can start working again, get out of the house sometimes :haha:


----------



## Bunnikins

I wish i could, but unfortunately, a mortgage and bills dictate that i have to return to work part time... plus if im honest i think i MIGHT go insane if i never worked. I trained for 5 years to do my job so its kind of a big part of my life i suppose... am hoping to work 1 or 2 days a wk.


----------



## Bug222

I too will be headed back to work after baby.. I get a year of mat leave. My job pays more than DH's and I love what I do. Plus my benefits are pretty amazing. Maybe I will look into a 0.7 line or something.


----------



## pitty

My 13 weeks scan went great today, brings tears to our eyes seeing the LO, LO was even clapping hands together....


----------



## albs

pitty said:


> My 13 weeks scan went great today, brings tears to our eyes seeing the LO, LO was even clapping hands together....

so glad it went well for you! isn't it awesome?! our little dude was waving and boxing!


----------



## SLCMommy

Pitty - That's soo cute!!

I fell asleep with DH at 7:30 PM, woke up at 1:30 AM fully rested...

arghh,........!


----------



## bluberrymufin

im a SAHM and hopefully will be at least til all the kids are in school then may go back to work part time


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness girls!!!!!! BEST Christmas EVER!!! I went to the ER since I had the bleeding and no symptoms since.. well according to the ultrasound and the drs I have a perfect and healthy 9 week 4 day old baby in there!!!! Im so happy right now!! I was able to watch the little heart beat and watch him/her sqwirm around!!!!! BEST FEELING EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

frisbee - YAY! What a great feeling to know that LO in the tummy is doing great, isn't it? Now you can be rest assured that it indeed is a sticky bean :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im still cautious but Im overjoyed right now, I guess this one is going to be much different than my DD because I had such bad morning sickness with her I was losing weight! I havent had ANYTHING like that with this lo! SO odd! I didnt get to hear the heart beat but I saw it on the ultrasound! Im so happy!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats pitty! :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well today. My MS kicked back in full gear today and it figures because I have a 3 & a 4 year old today. :( I have them until 5 p.m. too. Also, I am miserable with (TMI) Constipation. :blush: Nothing is working. :nope:


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12 :hugs: That is fantastic news! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Wonderful news Frisbee!

majm - Hope you get to feeling better! Have you been drinking LOTS of water? If all else fails, try some spicy food! haha

I can see my uterus today. Well not a bump or anything, but my belly is no longer flat. It is starting to...slope?...round?...I don't know how to describe it. It is obvious though! Dh even commented on it today! Still not gaining weight though.


----------



## majm1241

peacelikeariv said:


> Wonderful news Frisbee!
> 
> majm - Hope you get to feeling better! Have you been drinking LOTS of water? If all else fails, try some spicy food! haha
> 
> I can see my uterus today. Well not a bump or anything, but my belly is no longer flat. It is starting to...slope?...round?...I don't know how to describe it. It is obvious though! Dh even commented on it today! Still not gaining weight though.

Thanks Hon! :hugs: I was drinking SO MUCH water but today water is not appealing to me! :nope: I am drinking it but gagging too. I am so thirsty to for it. Totally sucks. I am drinking Hot Cocoa right now because it seems to be the only thing besides Orange Juice & Apple Juice that I want atm. I don't have any more juice left. :( :lol: I am starving hungry too but NOTHING sounds good!!! :( *Sigh*

I was comparing my bump to my bump with Bryelle at this stage with her and I was bigger then. I wonder if I am carrying more towards my back now like I did with Jace. I look pudgy now so I put my hand on my belly when I am out and about. :lol:


----------



## overcomer79

peacelikeariv said:


> Perhaps. It is hard to know how to share in just the right way.:blush: We wanted to do a big announcement as it is our first and my brothers already have children. The family has been after us for years to go ahead and have a lo of our own. Now that we have decided to start telling, I don't think I can contain my excitement!

In an attempt to be a back for you, I had ttc issues as well. I DON'T think you did anything wrong!! In the time I was trying, my SIL got pregnant TWICE!! I was upset but I congratulated them. I was upset but I didn't ruin their announcement. I don't think it was wrong of you to announce at a family gathering. My SIL knew we were trying for over a year and just looks at me when her son was three months old and says "you are going to be an aunt again!!". It tore my heart out but at the same time, I didn't storm away. 

When I finally got pregnant, a friend of mine who had unexplained infertility adopted a child. So stupid me thought it was ok to tell her I was pregnant. My mistake...she hasn't talked to me in three years since I told her. I mean really? I don't think it the time would matter tbh. I hope she doesn't do what my "friend" did.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations frisbee, what fantastic news! I am really pleased for you x x


----------



## beanhunter

Hello. I had my scan today and got bumped forward a few days to 12+2. Toodle was a proper fidget and it was lovely to see it wriggling around! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/fae0c900.jpg


----------



## majm1241

beanhunter Congrast! :hugs: Look at the beautiful baby! :cloud9: Is it sad that your name now has me wanting bean and cheese tacos!? :shrug: :lol:


----------



## Bug222

oh frisbee I am so happy for you!!!!! 

Bean- what a beautiful scan picture!!!!

majm- so sorry your ms has come back... im the same.. the last few days have been almost as bad at at 6 weeks.


----------



## peacelikeariv

beanhunter said:


> Hello. I had my scan today and got bumped forward a few days to 12+2. Toodle was a proper fidget and it was lovely to see it wriggling around!
> 
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/fae0c900.jpg

Beautiful!


----------



## peacelikeariv

MIL just called (for the third time today) to let me know how far along I am... 11w + 6 days. That is almost 12 weeks you know...


----------



## SLCMommy

Cutie beanies!!

Peace- I know!! We are getting really close!!!

2nd trimester starts 13 W 0 D....

I can't believe we only have about one more week left in the first trimester... SO exciting!!!


----------



## sammycaine

It is getting close! I just wish I knew what was going on in there. I told some friends who live on the other side of the country last night. They also surprised me. She is 7wks!


----------



## peacelikeariv

That is fun Sammycaine!


----------



## ozzi

Haven't been on for a while.. Hope everyone has had a brilliant Christmas :)
Great scan piccies, I can still see our little wriggler on the screen waving to us, that seems a lot longer than a week ago now!
How is everyone feeling? Any baby bumps showing yet? 
I can't believe I'm 13 weeks already :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Ozzi - Welcome to the 2nd trimester!!


----------



## lysh

Hi ladies! I have not posted in a LONG time. 1st trimester exhaustion, nausea in addition to keeping up with work and daily errands have left me drained!!! I am hoping as I enter my 11th week the sickness subsides a bit. 

I was catching up (only on the last few pages or so!) and it seems many women here are almost in the 2nd tri!!!! Yay! How is everyone's symptoms at this point?


----------



## majm1241

I'm 11 Weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Hope everyone is doing ok! Cant believe how quick its going, love that everyone is having scans now :D mine is next friday i cant wait! I think theyre gonna tell me theres about 4 babies in there cos i look ginormous! Either that or ive badly miscalculated and im actually about 30 weeks already haha! :rofl:


----------



## sammycaine

babynewbie said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok! Cant believe how quick its going, love that everyone is having scans now :D mine is next friday i cant wait! I think theyre gonna tell me theres about 4 babies in there cos i look ginormous! Either that or ive badly miscalculated and im actually about 30 weeks already haha! :rofl:

OMG! Could you imagine! Which one would you rather hear? Either one would be a little scary. Scratch that! 4 babies, I'd pass out!


----------



## SLCMommy

Sammy - We are due the same day!! 


AFM, You would think 12 weeks pregnant my "morning sickness" would start to taper off................nope!!! ;{


----------



## lysh

I am finding the morning sickness to be the most draining. My SIL and MIL both talk about how wonderful they felt during their pregnancies!!! So far I have dealt with headaches, bloating, all day morning sickness/vomiting, and now heartburn....and I am almost week 11. lol I am definitely finding it overwhelming, but I keep hanging on to the hope that it will be easing up soon!


----------



## sammycaine

SLC - I've noticed! We will have to see if we deliver the same day. 

My MS is gone, has been for awhile, makes me nervous, I feel fantastic. I see my doc on the 4th. I want to ask for another U/S just to make sure everything is fine, I've had a terrible cold and the flu lately and lost just over 10lbs in a week. But no spotting and no cramping are good signs.


----------



## spidey

my m/s is still lingering, but I felt pretty good yesterday so I hope I'm nearing the end of it. 

Can anyone feel flutters yet? I feel very light ones every so often... it's like little vibrations in my lower abdomen. I've only ever felt it when I was pregnant with my daughter and now, so I know it must be the baby.

I'm massive too.. I'll have to take a bump picture later and post it. I can't believe how fast I'm growing with this one. My stomach muscles must be really weak!


----------



## frisbeemama12

SLCMommy said:


> AFM, You would think 12 weeks pregnant my "morning sickness" would start to taper off................nope!!! ;{

As much as I hate to say it SLC with my DD I was sick until I hit about 25 weeks :( Im feellng pretty good with this one though so Im hoping this time is much different hahaha


----------



## majm1241

babynewbie said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok! Cant believe how quick its going, love that everyone is having scans now :D mine is next friday i cant wait! I think theyre gonna tell me theres about 4 babies in there cos i look ginormous! Either that or ive badly miscalculated and im actually about 30 weeks already haha! :rofl:

I've been seeing so many updating that they went for 2nd scans herely lately and they have twins! LOL I am scared to death! :lol:



SLCMommy said:


> Sammy - We are due the same day!!
> 
> 
> AFM, You would think 12 weeks pregnant my "morning sickness" would start to taper off................nope!!! ;{

Mine is still bad! I keep waking up thinking "I'll be good today!" The BAM!!! It hits! LOL



lysh said:


> I am finding the morning sickness to be the most draining. My SIL and MIL both talk about how wonderful they felt during their pregnancies!!! So far I have dealt with headaches, bloating, all day morning sickness/vomiting, and now heartburn....and I am almost week 11. lol I am definitely finding it overwhelming, but I keep hanging on to the hope that it will be easing up soon!

I've been having headaches like every other day, I am constantly bloated and my sickness use to be all day but now it is spurts. I am CONSTANTLY burping & constipated! :blush:



sammycaine said:


> SLC - I've noticed! We will have to see if we deliver the same day.
> 
> My MS is gone, has been for awhile, makes me nervous, I feel fantastic. I see my doc on the 4th. I want to ask for another U/S just to make sure everything is fine, I've had a terrible cold and the flu lately and lost just over 10lbs in a week. But no spotting and no cramping are good signs.

I'm sure everything is fine hon and I hope you are feeling better! :hugs:



spidey said:


> my m/s is still lingering, but I felt pretty good yesterday so I hope I'm nearing the end of it.
> 
> Can anyone feel flutters yet? I feel very light ones every so often... it's like little vibrations in my lower abdomen. I've only ever felt it when I was pregnant with my daughter and now, so I know it must be the baby.
> 
> I'm massive too.. I'll have to take a bump picture later and post it. I can't believe how fast I'm growing with this one. My stomach muscles must be really weak!

I can SWEAR that I occasionally feel the flutters really low in my abdomen! I know what to look for so I believe I feel them. :D



frisbeemama12 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> AFM, You would think 12 weeks pregnant my "morning sickness" would start to taper off................nope!!! ;{
> 
> As much as I hate to say it SLC with my DD I was sick until I hit about 25 weeks :( Im feellng pretty good with this one though so Im hoping this time is much different hahahaClick to expand...

I had MS throughout my entire pregnancy with my daughter!


----------



## tmr1234

Hi lady's i forgot i posted on here a long time ago hope every 1 is doing good. 

My ms went 2 weeks ago and now i am just left with the sleepy ness. I have my 12 week scan a week on mon can not wait to see what is going on in there i am so big i found a pic of me at 21+weeks with my Lo and i am as big as that now. (put a pic in 1st tri pics thread) ether i have 2 in there or it is a very big baby. really hoping none of them is true and it is just because it is my 3rd.


----------



## SLCMommy

I haven't felt flutters yet. I've thought I have....but who knows. 12 weeks is still pretty early to be feeling that. Although, with my kids I always started feeling them around 15-16 weeks which I guess is normal. lol


----------



## MiaSamEveBUB

Happy New Year all :happydance:, only about 7 months of pregnancy left! Evelyn is driving my MAD at the moment. I just wish pregnancy was over, so I would not get mad at the kids!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy New Year from Utah, USA!


----------



## mlyn26

Happy new year. This is the year we have our babies!!!! x


----------



## majm1241

Happy New Year!!! Today my baby boy turned 7 years old!!:kiss:


----------



## babynewbie

Happy birthday to your little boy :) 

Hope everyones had a good new years! We can finally all say that we're having our babies _*this*_ year! :dance:


----------



## majm1241

So, I had a scare this morning. This is really TMI!!! I have been REALLY constipated and had to go to the bathroom. I was in there a while and nothing came. :shrug: I did pee of course. Well, when I wiped there was some watery blood!! Not a lot but I looked in the toilet and there was a small dime size looking clot. It was red but not bright and not a lot. I checked to see where it came from and actually was from my vagina. I am SSSOOO nervous now but then at the same time I feel confident that the baby is fine. I have my appt on Tuesday. I will say that my DH and I had intercourse twice this morning and I wonder if that is one of the causes!? :blush: That and being constipated and straining!? Plus I was pretty sick with Morning Sickness at 2 a.m. and tossing my cookies! :shrug: Please pray! Told DH no more sex until I talk to the doctor!


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww probably just some old blood u squeezed out when straining. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Xx I know what u mean about the constipation its terrible I'm suffering too but I don't know what is safe to take for it... 

Hope everyone is ok. Exciting that so many of us r in second trimester, not long before we r all there! Exciting!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

ugghh I hate constipation. I have only dealt with it once or twice so far. No fun! I find it helpful to go for a jog and drink plenty of water. Exercise is really great at getting things going. 

Happy New Year! Cannot wait to get my baby THIS year! We have an u/s scheduled for Thursday! 13 weeks!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Consitpation can be bad but you can take something to actually ease it and make it softer so you dont have to strain so hard.. TMI I know haha but I took something called dulcolax (also known as colace) when I was pregnant with my DD and it helped a TON! Its not a laxative so it wont make you go.. just softens it up hahahaha


----------



## majm1241

Thanks y'all. I have had some more spotting but it was more like in a mix of discharge. :blush: TMI Sorry. and that was earlier not long after the first time. I have nothing now and pray it stays this way! I can't wait until my appt on Tuesday morning!!!


----------



## tmr1234

It could be from having sex and knocking the cervix. I hope it is nothing else

for Constipation try fybogel it may take a few days to work but when it starts don't stop taking it also pure orangewith warm water in it


----------



## pitty

so excited, painted the babys room today, looking great, lime green feature wall as we are not finding out the sex...


----------



## mlyn26

Maj i hope it stays away. I had 2 clots at 8 weeks and everything is fine.
Pitty how exciting. We Will start ours in about 10 weeks. Want to habeas my next scan first which is at 23 weeks. Will paint it a warm lemon as we are also not finding out the sex. X


----------



## tmr1234

i can't wait to start the babys room i did it up for LO but he never went in there and sleeps in with es so as soon as we find out what bubs is i am going to redo it if i can get in there it is full of toys at the min.


----------



## readyORnot

had a scan today.

Are we going to open a new thread in 2nd tri?

 



Attached Files:







baby munro 01.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Conina

awwww ready s/he looks like s/he's blowing kisses!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

beautiful scan readyornot! She does seem to be blowing a kiss to you!


----------



## readyORnot

thanks guys, it does look like blowing a kiss! It was so great to finally get my scan and to have a sonographer who was actually willing to talk to me and explain what was going on!
Baby was wriggling around a lot and kicking his or her legs about like crazy!


----------



## majm1241

We had a scare this weekend with spotting & bleeding & clotting but I am happy to say that I went to the doctor today and the baby has a great heartbeat. Everything is measuring just fine. Uterus is closed! Baby is healthy and perfect! Such a Huge relief! No scan though. :( I won't get another scan until 19 weeks. :cry: I can't believe I have to wait 8 more weeks! :growlmad: LOL


----------



## majm1241

readyORnot said:


> had a scan today.
> 
> Are we going to open a new thread in 2nd tri?

Beautiful scan hon! :hugs:

I wouldn't think so because this one is in the Group Discussions where it is all the Trimester's. Right!? :shrug:


----------



## readyORnot

majm1241 said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> had a scan today.
> 
> Are we going to open a new thread in 2nd tri?
> 
> 
> Beautiful scan hon! :hugs:
> 
> I wouldn't think so because this one is in the Group Discussions where it is all the Trimester's. Right!? :shrug:Click to expand...

:dohh:right you are! I could have sworn it was in first tri when I joined, but maybe I'm wrong about that.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Ya I think this group is for the full term! Which is less than 200 days away! 

They called this morning to change my appt from thursday to friday! Ugghh! I have been so patient! Feels like that extra day is too long!!


----------



## mlyn26

Beautiful scan x


----------



## readyORnot

peacelikeariv said:


> Ya I think this group is for the full term! Which is less than 200 days away!
> 
> They called this morning to change my appt from thursday to friday! Ugghh! I have been so patient! Feels like that extra day is too long!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

majm1241 said:


> We had a scare this weekend with spotting & bleeding & clotting but I am happy to say that I went to the doctor today and the baby has a great heartbeat. Everything is measuring just fine. Uterus is closed! Baby is healthy and perfect! Such a Huge relief! No scan though. :( I won't get another scan until 19 weeks. :cry: I can't believe I have to wait 8 more weeks! :growlmad: LOL

Yay glad everything is OK! What a relief! I had my scan today too, and it went OK in the end. It took AGES to get a nuchal translucency measurement cos baby was wriggling. The picture we got wasnt great but i dont mind! 

I just looked and there are now august and september 2012 threads! It made me feel so.... far along! And yet still soooooo long to go....


----------



## majm1241

Bunnikins said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> We had a scare this weekend with spotting & bleeding & clotting but I am happy to say that I went to the doctor today and the baby has a great heartbeat. Everything is measuring just fine. Uterus is closed! Baby is healthy and perfect! Such a Huge relief! No scan though. :( I won't get another scan until 19 weeks. :cry: I can't believe I have to wait 8 more weeks! :growlmad: LOL
> 
> Yay glad everything is OK! What a relief! I had my scan today too, and it went OK in the end. It took AGES to get a nuchal translucency measurement cos baby was wriggling. The picture we got wasnt great but i dont mind!
> 
> I just looked and there are now august and september 2012 threads! It made me feel so.... far along! And yet still soooooo long to go....Click to expand...

Oh I know! But then I have 8 weeks until I find out the sex! Feels like fOREVER away! LOL I cannot believe I did NOT ge a scan! I wonder if they made a mistake though because they forgot to get my labwork done at my first appt too! I did that today!! :growlmad: I was totally looking forward to seeing my baby today! Such a bummer! :cry:


----------



## SLCMommy

My next OBGYN appointment isn't until January 19th because my OB is off on vacation from the 1st until then. lol


----------



## mlyn26

My 20 week anomaly scan isn't until 23 weeks for me, so i have AGES to wait. Grr. x


----------



## overcomer79

I haven't posted in a while. I am trying to figure out what I can drink as water and most other things make me sick. I have my first tri screening next week and despite thinking I have been feeling some movements, I still am scared of the scan. I just wish this morning sickness would go.


----------



## SLCMommy

overcomer - As far as being scared of the scan, even if you are not feeling movements at all yet that fact you are having morning sickness is a sign that the hormones are still in full swing, so that is a REALLY good sign.

mlyn- Are you already 14 weeks?! I know I'm late but...welcome to the 2nd trimester!

majm- What part of Texas are you from?

Bunni - I know! I love the September threads because they make me feel more far along too LOL!... I also check out the BFP announcements for the same reason LOL!!


----------



## majm1241

peacelikeariv said:


> Ya I think this group is for the full term! Which is less than 200 days away!
> 
> They called this morning to change my appt from thursday to friday! Ugghh! I have been so patient! Feels like that extra day is too long!!

OMG I just realized I am less than 200 too! :happydance:

Ah man! Yeah 1 more day does seem like a PITA!! :( :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

overcomer79 said:


> I haven't posted in a while. I am trying to figure out what I can drink as water and most other things make me sick. I have my first tri screening next week and despite thinking I have been feeling some movements, I still am scared of the scan. I just wish this morning sickness would go.

I still have ms too. When I got weighed yesterday I was 1 lb less than when they weighed me on Dec. 5th. I don't mind it though. :D Not suppose to gain much yet anyway. :thumbup: But have you tried Orange Juice or Apple Juice?? 



SLCMommy said:


> overcomer - As far as being scared of the scan, even if you are not feeling movements at all yet that fact you are having morning sickness is a sign that the hormones are still in full swing, so that is a REALLY good sign.
> 
> mlyn- Are you already 14 weeks?! I know I'm late but...welcome to the 2nd trimester!
> 
> *majm- What part of Texas are you from?*
> 
> Bunni - I know! I love the September threads because they make me feel more far along too LOL!... I also check out the BFP announcements for the same reason LOL!!

I am from Austin and My husband is from San Antonio. :thumbup:


----------



## readyORnot

I find sparkling water sits a lot better with me than regular water, and sometimes I put in a little bit of fruit juice (not from concentrate) just to make it a little more interesting. I can't cope with my usual herbal teas any more but honey and lemon seems to be going down okay.

As for MS - I was genuinely convinced it normally vanishes by second tri but I've been feeling terrible all week and just tossed my cookies about half an hour ago so no such luck here...


----------



## peacelikeariv

So, I just ran down to the market to get lunch things for hubby and I. I came out with 25 dollars worth of random crap that all looks delicious to me. Dh says "ok, but I don't like pickles as a side dish!" :rofl:

Maybe I should not do the lunch run when hungry and craving...


----------



## Bunnikins

Haha, enjoy the pickles! Im finding i crave something, eat loads of it... and then cannot STAND whatever it was the day after... The midwives did say to me yesterday that the body knows what it needs, so will try and crave whatever it is. Apparently the reason i am craving carbs is because my body knows i feel nausea when my blood sugar drops ( i dunno how true this is... but it gives me a good excuse to eat whatever my mind tells me to!)


----------



## frisbeemama12

ugh I got sick this afternoon.. I have been sick in WEEKS.. :( It hurt too Im thinking I got sick because I was hungry.. I was only able to grab an apple for breakfast.. bad move I guess :haha: Whats weird though is that I just finished dinner about 45 minutes ago and Im feeling a little nauseous.. :/


----------



## Lillerina

Ladies, I can't handle it anymore. My MS is so bad....I am nauseous all the time, I have aversions to most foods, and I am puking more now than I did through my first tri (though thankfully don't have HG). None of the regular remedies are working and some make the nausea worse. I am miserable. :cry:

Anyone else past 14 weeks and still struggling?


----------



## readyORnot

Lillerina said:


> Ladies, I can't handle it anymore. My MS is so bad....I am nauseous all the time, I have aversions to most foods, and I am puking more now than I did through my first tri (though thankfully don't have HG). None of the regular remedies are working and some make the nausea worse. I am miserable. :cry:
> 
> Anyone else past 14 weeks and still struggling?

Aw hon - I'm only 13+3 but I can totally sympathise! I've been feeling rough every single day for 7 weeks with only a few days respite a couple of weeks ago and I'm SOOO over feeling like this so I can't even imagine how much worse it must be for you.
I've been really miserable lately and with other factors (eg my temporary living arrangements) getting me down it really hasn't helped.

Anyway, I really hope you feel better soon or find something that works for you. Have you tried sea bands? I hear they work for some women (not all).:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm not 14 weeks yet, but I still feel super sick too :(


----------



## albs

Lillerina said:


> Ladies, I can't handle it anymore. My MS is so bad....I am nauseous all the time, I have aversions to most foods, and I am puking more now than I did through my first tri (though thankfully don't have HG). None of the regular remedies are working and some make the nausea worse. I am miserable. :cry:
> 
> Anyone else past 14 weeks and still struggling?

I can totally sympathise. I haven't really vomitted, but i am still super nauseus and wretch all the time. To add to the fun i've started getting headaches all the time too. 
I really want to find seabands but my little town in Western Australia doesn't seem to have heard of them. 

Oh well, we're a third of the way through and it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: :hugs: to all the ladies suffering with MS x


----------



## majm1241

I am 12 weeks tomorrow and my ms is hitting hard core again. I had a ms free day yesterday and thought "YES!!! It's getting better!" Then I woke up with it today and still feeling it. I am hungry but can't eat a single thing! :cry: I had it my entire pregnancy with my daughter.


----------



## ann89

I'm 12 weeks.. and I feel like my MS is getting worse...


----------



## peacelikeariv

so sorry for you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no sorry youre all suffering. Mine has eased off a lot over the last week or so. I still dont feel quite human but certainly a lot better. They say a lot of people get relief after 14 weeks, so hopefully it wont be too much longer xxx :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Hey ladies.. i am still suffering with the MS too.. ugh.. it can end anytime now!!


----------



## hel_5

hi everyone, sorry not been on for ages, hope everyone is doing well, there are some fab scan pics

ive still got my naseua and ms not holding out any hope that it is going to go anytime soon, had it for the whole 9 months last time :nope: which is really begining to get me down

does any one else have a problem with getting too hot at night?? i cant sleep with the duvet anymore, just a thin blanket, as i do i wake up sweating in the middle of the night and end up getting sick - its not even like it is warm here at night, its ireland :rofl:


----------



## babynewbie

Have my scan today! :dance: So excited! Also nervous as i have to have a lot of blood taken and i really really hate needles :/ Ill be back later to report on how it went :)


----------



## razorhips

babynewbie said:


> Have my scan today! :dance: So excited! Also nervous as i have to have a lot of blood taken and i really really hate needles :/ Ill be back later to report on how it went :)

Oooo good luck, how exciting! We had ours last friday and was really nervous but got to see the little thing wriggling around and the sonographer was lovely too! Can't wait to hear how it went

:hugs: to all the ladies suffering


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck babynewbie. The bloods aren't too bad either and you'll get to see your baby!
Sorry to hear about everyone's MS. Mines pretty much gone, just an occasional vomit but no more nausea. 
I've not been on much lately as we are still waiting on my mums results after her op last week, which seem likely to be bad news, so I'm finding it hard to focus on the pregnancy and being happy


----------



## peacelikeariv

I will be praying for you beanhunter!

Babynewbie, we are going today as well! Good luck!


----------



## SLCMommy

beanhunter - You are in my thoughts! :)


AMF, I'm SO excited that I am 13 weeks!! Where I am from that means I am now in the 2nd trimester!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Scan went well! Baby is healthy and perfect but is a wriggly little monkey! Wouldnt stay in the right position so it took ages for her to be able to measure properly and get decent pictures, but we got there in the end :) Changed due date to 14th July so ive gone back to 12+6, almost a week! which is a little annoying lol but oh well, love my bubba so much already :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2964.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## majm1241

Beautiful baby babynewbie! :hugs: Sucks they pushed you back but at least baby is perfect! :cloud9:

Is it wrong that I wanna cry and am mad at my DH because I have a craving for glazed donuts and he said I don't need them!? :cry: Just because he is at the gym and I want him to get them afterwards! Saw them on tv and now I HAVE to have some! :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

My DF doesnt understand my cravings either, if i want something like chocolate and all i get from him is "cant you crave something healthier?" SORRY! Naughty pregnant body for fancying what you want, you should be craving broccoli! :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

I'm gonna give him hell if he does not go and get me a coke and donuts!!! I just oredered him some PIZZA!!! He asked for it! He is exercising but getting preggo cravings just like he did with the last 2 kids! :lol: So he BETTER go get me 1 dozen glazed donuts! I don't want any damn broccoli! :haha: Maybe later on in the weekend steamed and with some cheese though! LOL


----------



## majm1241

He went BTW! :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

way to go majm!! way to train him :haha: Im rather lucky, I havent craved anything but Crisp green apples right now.. With my DD I craved Cold salad and lemons :haha: Dont get me wrong.. dove chocolate sounds REALLY good right now!


----------



## Bug222

my cravings have been for slurpies and McDonalds fries.. so not healthy.. lol


----------



## majm1241

Mine are different! I had to have raw baby carrots earlier today! :lol:


----------



## SLCMommy

I've craved both raw baby carrots but that McDonald's fries is starting to sound really good....... LOL!!!!


----------



## sammycaine

Yay 13 weeks!


----------



## majm1241

SLCMommy said:


> I've craved both raw baby carrots but that McDonald's fries is starting to sound really good....... LOL!!!!

Mmmmm!!!! Then dip them in ice cream!


----------



## SLCMommy

majm - You are a girl after my own heart! The other day I sent DH go Mcdonald's to get me a fry and a sundae....and I just wanted the sundae to dip the fries in!!!

.... is anyone here starting to have hip pain? ugh, i feel like i am 90!


----------



## hel_5

beanhunter is so sorry, you, your mum and family are in my thoughts :hugs:

slcmommy, yep i have hip pain and back pain, although last night wasnt as bad as previous nights, only my right hip hurt and i slept with no pillows so my back isnt too bad this morning - im definately feeling very old and wondering how woman who have really large families cope, my body hurts so much more this time round, dont think i could imagine how my body would feel at like pregnancy 10+ etc.. :wacko:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Helloooo! We did not get to have an u/s yesterday as we had one at 8 weeks. We did get to hear the little hb though! 154!! So exciting. Dh says it seems real now! haha 

Nurse said I had to come in at 17 weeks because we have to do a four week appointment, but no u/s at that time either. Then we would find out what it is in 8 weeks! UGGHH! I thought that was entirely to long to wait. So, when the doc came in she said "So we will see you at 17 weeks, umm... How would you feel about waiting until 18 weeks for your appointment and then doing your big ultrasound? You are very healthy so I see no problem in waiting a little longer to get you in here!" WOOOHOO! We find out what the babe is on Feb 10th! What a blessing!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY! So exciting!!! I have yet to even find a midwife close to me :( Im going to call an obgyn office close to where we live and see if maybe they will let me go to a birthing center instead of a hospital... either way I just dont want to be on my back the entire time Im in labor again.. I did that with my DD and it was AWFUL!


----------



## sammycaine

peacelikeariv - thats so exciting, I have to wait until the 21st, I am sooo impatient.

slc - at the end of my shifts at work I almost start to waddle my hips and lower back hurt so much. Cant imagine what it will be like at 30 weeks. 

Its making me rethink how I will be using my 3 weeks vacation, save it til the end and take it and go off at like 32 weeks, I just don't know

How long are all of you planning on working?


----------



## majm1241

slc- I am not having hip pain but my lower back and legs hurt. :(

peacelikeariv- That's awesome! I too did not get a scan at my 12 week check up. :growlmad: I have to wait until 19 weeks. :cry:


----------



## Bug222

I am hoping to work till a month before my due date... we will see though!!!


----------



## MiaSamEveBUB

Hi Guys! I have not posted on here for a long time!! I am pregnant with a baby boy :flower: !!! What as been happen? How r u all??


----------



## mlyn26

I am having hip pain : (


----------



## frisbeemama12

my back is killing me, but Im used to that because I had really bad back pain and then bad back labor with my DD. What hurts the most right now is that my breasts are so big already and as such they are sore, so when my DH offered to pop and stretch out my back for me I almost cried because of him pushing the ladies into the floor :haha: so I cant get my back stretched out or popped right now :(


----------



## rocky1215

I started having some hip pain last night. I was running on the treadmill and it started, since then it has been on and off. I found that stretching has helped out a lot. I also used a heating pad, and that helped too. I'm trying to avoid taking anything for the pain, even though it's fine. 

I am also taking a few days off of running and hope that it gets better with a little bit of rest.


----------



## majm1241

MiaSamEveBUB said:


> Hi Guys! I have not posted on here for a long time!! I am pregnant with a baby boy :flower: !!! What as been happen? How r u all??

Congrats! :hugs: How did you find out the sex so soon?! :D


----------



## mlyn26

My hip pain started after swimming on weds but is still here. Also having back pain and some pain in my groin. Grr x


----------



## albs

so i'm feeling entirely stupid today. we're moving house next weekend so i was packing this afternoon. i had some really heavy boxes and i was trying to move one out of my way and just pushed it with my leg and something went ping, right at the top inside of my right leg. it's so painful that i can hardly walk. add to that the constant nausea, sciatica and (i think) round ligament pain and i am now a pretty useless wife. i'm currently sat on the sofa with an ice pack up my skirt. i wasn't expecting to have to do this for another 6 months!

not entirely baby related i know, but i just needed to share my stupidity with someone!

as for how long i'm going to work - i'm hoping to work right up until my due date, but i'll have to see how i go. i'm a teacher so towards the end there may be lots of silent reading and relaxation lessons! i can start my maternity leave up to 4 weeks before my due date, but being dirty rotten foreigners (aka new residents in australia) we don't get as much maternity leave as everyone else, and dh doesn't earn enough for us to live on. so basically i'll work until i'm physically unable, and then if i have to stop working hopefully i'll be able to take it as sick leave. 
i was in my car yesterday and it occured to me that i have sit a in a certain position in order to reach the pedals, and i'm not sure that the distance from my stomach to the stearing wheel is enough to accomodate a 9 month belly! fortunately i live really close to school so i'm sure i'll be able to get a lift if driving becomes an issue!


----------



## biliboi2

You may already be aware but in the UK, dont know if its same in Oz, but if you need sick leave close to your due date, it automatically triggers maternity leave!


----------



## Bunnikins

Really, I didn't know that! I'd much rather have more maternity leave after cos.it's due in July so I want xmas off too,so I hope I'm not too big and cumbersome! Xx yay peach baby today!


----------



## albs

biliboi2 said:


> You may already be aware but in the UK, dont know if its same in Oz, but if you need sick leave close to your due date, it automatically triggers maternity leave!

ah rubbish! i hope it's not the same here, i only get 14 weeks so if i have to take some before my due date that won't leave much at all. our registrar is pretty good at putting through leave requests in the way that will benefit you the most. i don't think it doesn't cost the school any more as all pay come from the dept for education. 
oh well, i normally really push myself to be at school every day even if i'm not feeling great (as long as it's nothing contagious!) but i'm not going to now i'm pregnant. if i need a day of i'll take it and hopefully i'll make it in one piece to July.


----------



## hel_5

I will be aiming for 2 weeks before DD, I did that with DD1 and it worked great, with DD2 I stopped a month before hand and it was REALLY long and boring just waiting, but I'm doing a different role this time which I'm hoping will make it easier to keep working plus I only work 2 days


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm worried about driving in the late stages, too. My legs are really short so I need my seat pulled up as far as possible to reach the pedals. Plus, we live in the middle of nowhere, so driving's a necessity!!

Here it's mandatory to take maternity leave at least two weeks before the baby's born. That would be the very end of June, when the kids finish school, so it works out perfectly. Hopefully nothing unexpected happens so that I need to finish before then.


----------



## Bunnikins

Eek i know its a long way off but talking about maternity leave makes me EXCITED!!! Not only cos it means BABY, but ive never had more than 2 weeks off work, EVER.. and ive been working since i was 16! Not saying im gonna be relaxing, but still will be nice not to have to go to work for 6 whole months! :o)


----------



## Bunnikins

Ok i think its about time we had a July Babies banner. Hope you all like. If not, then ill make another... Ive put it in my signature. 

Ill send you the code if necessary. Please add to your signature (if you want to! and are as excited as i am) xxxx

"
https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/01/08/04bed93a48e3231ac631e1625ab0d155.gif"


----------



## MrsSasha

Hello girls! 

My due date were 8 th of July, and after my scan it is mooved to 11th of July, which is MY BIRTHDAY!!! lol 

I am really hoping for girl!!! 

https://s009.radikal.ru/i307/1201/6c/6af08188cdc0.jpg

In 2 weeks time I will find out who's heart is beating under mine :) 

I am 13 weeks & 5 days :)


----------



## hel_5

Bunnikins said:


> Ok i think its about time we had a July Babies banner. Hope you all like. If not, then ill make another... Ive put it in my signature.
> 
> Ill send you the code if necessary. Please add to your signature (if you want to! and are as excited as i am) xxxx
> 
> "
> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/01/08/04bed93a48e3231ac631e1625ab0d155.gif"

Oooh yes please!!

How's everyone feeling today? Hope everyone had a good nights sleep, play school starts back today and although I love my daughter I don't know who was more excited this morning!! :happydance:


----------



## bluberrymufin

still nauseous, water giving me horrid indigestion, what are you all drinking thats not water?


----------



## peacelikeariv

Maternity leave! So we work in a family environment and my father, who owns the business, said to me the other day...We could hire someone in your place, but it would be almost pointless because you won't need more than two or three weeks. ????

I just laughed and laughed. Dear Father! It is like he doesn't have three children, two grandchildren and countless nieces and nephews.


----------



## SLCMommy

Peace - haha, yeah... tell your dad it's 6 weeks in America! LOL (not nearly long enough)



AFM, I just noticed my next OB/GYN appointment is in TEN days!!!!!!!! I'm getting really excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness I FINALLY found and obgyn/midwife office close to where I live!! I have my FIRST appointment tomorrow!! Hopefully they dont judge me when I tell them Im 11 weeks... :blush: Thats what happens though when I dont even think Im pregnant and havent had a period since AUGUST! Hopefully they will understand :)


----------



## SLCMommy

fris- they won't judge you. a lot of OBGYNS not are not starting to take pts until 10-11 weeks anyways :) Good luck and update!!


----------



## hel_5

Blueberrymuffin - I'm drinking diet coke :blush: yep I know not the best but it really seriously helps me with the nausea

Peace - yeah you can tell he never 'gave birth'!!!

SLCmommy - that's coming up soon, got my scan on thurs I'm so nervous

Fris - I don't think they will judge, lots of women don't realise they are pregnant til much further on, good luck x


----------



## frisbeemama12

My appt is in half an hour! Im so excited.. I just hope they dont want to take tons of vials of blood.. my veins are really tiny so they almost NEVER get a draw on the first try :( I almost always have to get it draw from my wrists or hands, my veins are simply too small BLEH.


----------



## hel_5

frisbeemama12 said:


> My appt is in half an hour! Im so excited.. I just hope they dont want to take tons of vials of blood.. my veins are really tiny so they almost NEVER get a draw on the first try :( I almost always have to get it draw from my wrists or hands, my veins are simply too small BLEH.

Arrrhh good luck, let us know how you get on :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all, I have had a very rough week. First DH really stressed me out thursday night and I was in pain the entire weekend. I have chronic tension issues so was dealing with the neck and shoulder pains and the massive headaches. Monday morning I woke up with a severe stomach virus and I am just now starting to feel "normal". All day monday, I was worried about the baby but yesterday we saw the baby on the scan..everything measured wondday erfully. The baby was stubborn. I had to get up and walk (and I was still very weak)! That made the baby turn. I learned yesterday that I have lost ten pounds since my bfp which is a bit disturbing as I do eat although my eating habits have changed. I hope to be able to go back to work tomorrow.

Oh, for the chocolate lovers, a friend gave me a link to an article that says chocolate reduces the risk of pre eclampsia (good argument to use!).

As for morning sickness, I haven't eaten properly since Sunday but have not tried to drink water either. I have been drinking caffeine free soda and fruit juices. I have tried water with lemon but that didn't help too much. 

They took blood yesterday and I thought I was going to pass out but I did warn the lab tech that I hadn't eaten properly and she did a goood job to ensure I was ok. 

I will be working until june 21st as that will be when my first summer contract expires. I will have time off before my due date to get things organized. 

Anyone not know what they will do with their other children while in the hospital? I have a 2 year old and neither family is able to watch him. I am working on making arrangments to have him stay with his daycare worker (in home daycare..he has been there since may of 2010). He has stayed the night there when we needed a night out so I feel very comfortable with her but my concern is what if I go in labor in themiddle of the night? I have a neighbor but she is NOT mentally capable of taking care of him! Part of me wants an induction just because he will be placed but OMG I HATED IT!!

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## peacelikeariv

ooo frisbee that stinks! Maybe the baby will increase blood flow so much it will be easy on you! 

Every time we go running, dh wants to feel the blood pump to the baby. On either side of my pelvis, right by my hip bone, the blood pumps very hard. It is amazing!


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12- How did the appt go? :hugs:

overcome79- Man you have had a bad weekend. I hope this one coming is better for you. LO being stubborn already! Yikes!! LOL I hope you can find care for your 2 year old. I will be home and my parents will be able to watch Jace & Bryelle for us.

peacelikeariv- I exercise regularly too but I can't run. It makes me so out of breath. I have asthma and I have so much trouble controlling my breathing in the cold when I run. Mark said "Would you quit breathing so hard! You sound like someone is beating it up!" :blush: I should have punched him! :lol:


----------



## majm1241

Also, I am having hardcore Morning Sickness again today! :cry: I was fine yesterday and thought "Yes, it is easing up finally!" I think I jinxed myself. :dohh:


----------



## frisbeemama12

yesterday I had just the basic paperwork appt filling all the consent forms and meeting my midwife. They only took 1 vial of blood to check my hcg but the lady that did it hit the very first try!! But because they couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler, they made me come back today and do an ultrasound.. Everything is perfect!!! Baby is measuring at 12 weeks exact and I finally got to hear the heartbeat!!! Im so happy right now :) HOWEVER they did the prenatal blood draw today too OH MY WORD.. ouch. It wasnt the same woman as yesterday and as such I have 4 fresh bruises where she tried and failed, I ended up waiting about 30 minutes for the same woman I had yesterday and She hit on her first try!!!! Im requesting her if I ever need to give more blood :haha: OH they also said that I might have an anterior placenta which just means the placenta is covering the baby so its hard to hear the heartbeat on the doppler and I might not be able to feel baby kick as much :(


----------



## peacelikeariv

frisbee- It is a must to request the good ones! I am cool with trainees on most anything, but sticking needles needs someone realllllly good! I am glad you found someone that could work well with you!

majm - I have kept up with my squats, running and small weights with my arms. I have trouble getting down on the floor already for scissors and such. I can't hardly stretch out properly without pressure in my stomach. Can't wait till we are all big as bears... What type of exercises have been working for you? I am looking for some new things. Mine are getting old fast!

Overcomer - Hope things calm down and you get to feeling better soon!

Hel5 - Feel no shame for the diet coke. The baby wants what the baby wants! haha I quit drinking all soft drinks at the request of my mother when I was almost 12 years old. She told me they were pretty bad on our bodies and if I could quit while I was young, I would feel better for years to come. She is a good Momma. Never told me I had to do something, always a suggester and I did exactly as she suggested. :hugs: Back to the cokes though, Dh is an avid diet pepsi drinker and they smell amazing to me! If I was not afraid my body would go into complete lockdown, I would have a drink!


----------



## hel_5

Thanks peace, when I was pregnant with Emma I ran peoples weddings, one day my (male) manager said I hope your not going to drink that diet coke, I said it was either that or puke on the bride which would you prefer - he went to get me a glass with ice :rofl:

Frisbee I'm glad you found someone that is good, demand her each time, although I don't think ever gave blood more than once each pregnancy :shrug:

I agree I have absolutely no probes with students, but here's another thing NEVER to let anyone but an experienced midwife do ..... Stitch you up down there!! :rofl:

Just back from my scan, now have an official date of 13th July (it's a Friday - Friday the 13th :dohh:) also down for the midwife led clinic which is good and I managed to get the to write on the front of my folder that I have a history precipitated labours (v quick) and didn't have to see the consultant (there is always a ridiculously long queue) so was out in just over an hour, so all in all it was good

Hope everyone is feeling ok xx


----------



## Conina

I've been doing Body Balance but I was looking today at some exercise DVD's. It's hard to know what would be ok, some of the reviews say they are a bit tough etc.

Hel - my DH is a Friday 13th baby!


----------



## frisbeemama12

hel_5 I think Ill have to get my blood drawn 1 more time.. which will be my 3rd time already this pregnancy :haha: Ill be doing a blood test for genetic testing and when pregnant I get slightly anemic so they want to check on it when I officially enter my 2nd trimester so in a month. :)


----------



## beanhunter

Just dropping in to say hi. 
Am kind of ignoring my pregnancy as my mums ill so I dong feel much like being excited. Can't believe she might not get to meet her grandchild :(


----------



## mlyn26

beanhunter said:


> Just dropping in to say hi.
> Am kind of ignoring my pregnancy as my mums ill so I dong feel much like being excited. Can't believe she might not get to meet her grandchild :(

It's horrible isn't it? My MIL died suddenly and unexpectedly on 11th Dec and i am struggling to come to terms with the fact she'll never meet our baby. She was only 55. So unfair. 
Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

I can't wait for MAT leave. I am taking a year but because i still get annual leave (32 days per year not including bank hols), and have to take it before baby comes, i will have to leave on or around 26th April! Over 2 months before baby due. Will then go back to work week commencing 17th June 2013. I love writing that. I work for the govt and get 90% pay for 6 weeks, then 50% plus SMP (£130per week) for a further 12 weeks then SMP - £130 per week until March 2013, then nothing until i go back in June. Will have to budget starting from now!


----------



## bethyb

hello ladies, due July 16 th, havent posted too much as been really nervous about my scan but had it yesterday and all was well.. Beth xx


----------



## hel_5

beanhunter said:


> Just dropping in to say hi.
> Am kind of ignoring my pregnancy as my mums ill so I dong feel much like being excited. Can't believe she might not get to meet her grandchild :(

Oh hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: life's just not fair sometimes xx

Mlyn - you are so lucky, we get 26 weeks with the option of 26 weeks unpaid

Bethyb welcome, always good to have another one, how's your pregnancy being going so far for you?

Forgot to say yest when we were at the hosp the midwife went off to test my urine sample and came back with it (wrapped in paper) and handed it BACK to me - still full, she said the are no longer allowed to dispose of them and have to give them back!!! :wacko: that reminds me I think it's still in my handbag, somewhere.....


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Overcomer, I'm sorry you've had a rotten week -- hopefully things will turn soon. I'm still vomiting most days although the worst of the nausea is gone. I feel conned that it's still continuing into the second tri! I have the opposite problem with my kids -- my girls are 10 and 13 and really want to share the birth process. My answer is a definite "no!!".

Hel & Conina -- I'm due Friday 13th too. There's a real synchronicity to it as I got my BFP on Hallowe'en. I'm also in Ireland -- Donegal.

Frisbee -- my sister's a nurse and taking a phlebotomy course, and I've volunteered to be her blood-sticking guinea pig. I never have any problems with bloods but I admit I'm wondering what I've let myself in for.

Beanhunter -- :hugs:


----------



## hel_5

Invivo always good to meet someone else from Ireland, I'm down in west cork, glad it's not just me with that DD, although knowing me I will give birth on that day!! X


----------



## overcomer79

Well I am finally at work! I am so far behind. I went to bed with severe back pain (pain scale 8)..tried to sleep it off and it wouldn't go so we called the OB on call who dismissed it saying take tylenol and a heating pad. I have a long winded post in first tri so will try to be brief but we took me to urgent care (had a car accident on the way) to find out I have a UTI...my back pain after one treatment is 75 percent gone...:dohh:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Can't dispose of your pee? What in the world are public restrooms like over there?!?! :haha:


----------



## Conina

I'm in Belfast - we're practically as far away from eachother as possible!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Guys, I think I have Fibromyalgia, but I'm too scared to get it checked out. I don't want to get on medicine after the baby is born that I won't be allowed to nurse. lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my word! Im not really educated on everything with that disease but isnt it painful? If its something that can be passed to the baby I would get it checked out to be sure :(


----------



## readyORnot

hi guys, just thought i'd hand out a hug to anyone who needs one at the moment! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

frisbee - Yeah, it's painful but it can't be passed to the baby, and mommies with it can nurse with safe milk if they are not on any medications for it, lol

readyornot - thank you, that hug offer is sweet!! *hug back*


----------



## albs

So I have some advice for you all. Don't move house when you're 15 weeks pregnant, it sucks!! Could have been worse though, my friend just had to do it at 32 weeks!!


----------



## SLCMommy

lol!


----------



## babynewbie

albs im moving house in a couple of weeks time!! I dont mind though as it means i dont have to do anything, just boss everyone else around and watch them carry the heavy stuff while i take pillows :lol: When i was pregnant with my first, we moved house when i was 37 weeks gone!! That was a bit stressful lol


----------



## majm1241

I'll be moving states at 8 months pregnant!!! LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

majm - where are you moving too ;)?


----------



## albs

well i hope all of you that are moving have a better time of it than us. after weeks of mid 20s, it was over 30 all weekend so i was just melting. then our landlady changes her mind about cleaning. she has said all along that she would get someone in to clean and fix up the house after we move out. partly because the house is being sold, and partly because it wasn't clean when we move in (think melted cheese on the grill and sticky shelves - gross!) today she comes over and says the cleaner doesn't have time to do it all, and she stuffed so she's not doing it. so i've been spraying weeds all morning, and she told me i need to go over and clean the oven. fortunately dh is going to do the oven tonight as i feel i've had more than enough chemical exposure for one pregnancy! she had a real go at me this morning complaining that we didn't offer to pay for the cleaner! but we never asked for one, and the house was revolting when we moved in! she then started threatening to put the rent on our new house up by $60 a week and wouldn't leave when i asked her. 
not the kind of stress me or the baby need!
anyway, i hope if you are moving you are lucky enough to have removal people to do all the hard work for you, and decent people to deal with!
right, sorry, rant over.


----------



## pitty

16 weeks today, have felt baby a few times now, like bubbles popping in there, so cool, heard heartbeat again on friday, thats always great cause ive only got few symptoms, so hearing bub is very reassuring


----------



## hel_5

Albs that is definitely not the stress you need, hopefully it gets sorted soon :hugs:

Pity that's so cool, I can't wait til I can feel proper movements, I don't know why but this time it doesn't seem real to me yet, don't know why :shrug:

Majm that does not sound fun, at all :hugs:

Hope everyone s doing well x


----------



## babynewbie

Ah no albs thats not what you need at all :hugs: She should of had it cleaned before you moved in thats awful!


----------



## frisbeemama12

albs- oh my word! how awful of her! Shes the landlady.. she should know better than to not have it cleaned! And if she didnt have the time to clean it then why did she have the time to sit there and have a go at you.. shame on her!

Pitty- I have no symptoms either, Im counting my blessings but at the same time Im always worried that somethings wrong :haha:

hel_5- it doesnt feel real to me either.. Ive seen the lo twice now but it still doesnt seem real, probably because I have no symptoms and am not showing at all.. I cant wait to start feeling movements!


----------



## readyORnot

sorry about your landlady behaving badly albs! I can't stand bad landlords, gives us all a bad name. I had a tenant leave yesterday. When he originally moved in I'd just redecorated and all the furniture and kitchen appliances (fridge, cooker, washing machine etc) were brand new (previous tenant had completely trashed the place so had to redo everything). He's been there 13 months and you'd swear everything in the place was 8 or 9 years old, I cannot believe how badly he's treated the place.


----------



## peacelikeariv

I wish I felt the babe! I too have no symptoms and still fit into my regular clothes. They do feel tight sometimes, but I know it is just bloating! uggh!

With the first baby, when did you all feel them move and know for sure it was them?


----------



## afisppq

Still feel like poop! I've lost 8 lbs and haven't had much of an appetite. When does the crappy feeling end?! Can't wait till I can start stuffing my face!


----------



## Bunnikins

afisppq said:


> Still feel like poop! I've lost 8 lbs and haven't had much of an appetite. When does the crappy feeling end?! Can't wait till I can start stuffing my face!

I dunno! Ive still got a HINT of nausea at 14 weeks.. and the thought of some foods makes me feel ill, but i can eat a good amount of food now, and the weight is going on.. so i should think over the next couple of weeks maybe! 

Can anyone feel an actual bump yet? all i feel is more fat around my tummy. Looks like a bump, but its squidgy!


----------



## Bug222

my little bump is actually pretty firm... only in the last week or so though


----------



## bethyb

well ive had awful sickness but im glad to say its slowly going now! Had my scan last week andwe were thrilled to see all was ok, I felt clear movements on saturday (this is my third pregnancy) and have felt them again tonight which is immense! Need the toilet all the time lol and im really big this time so already feeling sleeping on my belly is uncomfortable. Have u girlies put bumps pic up? On a lookout now i think for a crib as I gave our moses basket away :(( xxx


----------



## beanhunter

No bump here yet. Was just lurking in the bump thread and feel a bit down that other ladies at the same point or earlier have these lovely bumps. You literally can't tell I'm pregnant. I lost 10lbs in the first tri through sickness and although thats pretty much gone my appetite is still tiny and I haven't gained any of it back :(


----------



## frisbeemama12

with my DD I dont recall feeling her and KNOWING it was her until I was about 16 weeks.. maybe later.. Im not showing at all either.. my clothes are a touch snug but I think its mostly bloat. 
With my food aversion I am sad but Chicken seems to REALLY upset my stomach.. Which really stinks because I cant stand steak, I can do some beef if its like in tacos but thats about it.. :( so I havent really had any meat since the chicken makes me nauseated..


----------



## frisbeemama12

beanhunter said:


> No bump here yet. Was just lurking in the bump thread and feel a bit down that other ladies at the same point or earlier have these lovely bumps. You literally can't tell I'm pregnant. I lost 10lbs in the first tri through sickness and although thats pretty much gone my appetite is still tiny and I haven't gained any of it back :(

just count your blessings! hopefully you wont get huge and as such you will avoid bad stretch marks :)


----------



## albs

thanks ladies for listening to my rant yesterday. she came back to see dh in the evening and it got even worse. she started going off about things that aren't even her business like the fact we're taking a holiday next christmas. she called me a princess and that was it, i just walked out. dh was amazing though. very calm but firm and wouldn't let her get away with anything. 
on that note is anyone else's dh/oh being super awesome at the mo? mine can't put a foot wrong and i don't know whether he's just being extra ace because he can see i'm stressed, or whether it's some crazy hormone thing, but either way i'm loving it. 
i have a definite bump and have for a couple of weeks. i always knew i'd show early though as although i'm not fat (size 12ish) i carry weight around my middle (blame the pcos). my bump isn't all fat though, it's hard, i guess the baby is pushing the padidng out!
two days in a row just over a week ago i felt something i thought could be the baby. almost like a muscle twitch. both times i was lying almost on my stomach. but i haven't felt anything sice which kinda worries me, but i know it's still super early.


----------



## frisbeemama12

why in the world would she have any reason to have a go at you for taking time for yourselves for the holidays?? Some people! My word! Thats so awesome about your DH though! Ive had such a bad headache since thursday, tylenol helps it for a while but it keeps coming back (I have talked to my midwife about it so she knows) I havent really done ANYTHING around the house at ALL and Im a stay at home mom! My DH is so incredible though he goes from working a 12 hour shift to coming home and playing with our DD to wear her out AND doing dishes and laundry!!! <3


----------



## albs

afisppq said:


> Still feel like poop! I've lost 8 lbs and haven't had much of an appetite. When does the crappy feeling end?! Can't wait till I can start stuffing my face!

sorry you're still feeling rubbish. my nausea went at about 11 weeks, but was swiftly replaced by reflux and heartburn which if anything is worse. hope things get better for you really soon!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My shape is definitely changing, but it doesn't look like bump as much as too many mince pies at Christmas (chance would have been a fine thing!). I'm still throwing up most days and feeling really gypped -- I should be better by now!!!

I've felt the occasional definite movement, but not every day yet. I really want to fast-forward to the part where I'm not sick, feel Tiddler moving all the time, and have a proper bump to show for it.

Albs, that's fantastic that your DH was able to take such good control of the situation with your landlady. How dare she think that your decisions are any of her business!!


----------



## readyORnot

it's so great to hear about supportive husbands, I wish I could say the same!

I can't wait to feel the baby move, but not even a twinge yet!


----------



## hel_5

its great to hear about all the supportive husbands, that's how it should be :thumbup:

ive definately got a bump, just a small one though, but by the end of the day im looking i ate all the pies! :haha: when i was pregnant with my 1st i didnt show for ages, but at one point you do just 'pop' ive been in my maternity clothes for a couple of weeks now and i havent tried on my jeans in months cause i know it would just make me cry!!!

my hormones are all over the place at the mo, i know im being completely irrational but i just cant stop myself :dohh:


----------



## overcomer79

I have a bump. I had to make an emergency shopping trip on saturday for pants as I have nothing that will fit now! 

I have also felt movements. As much as I have tried to deny them, there is no denying. I didn't feel my son until 23 weeks and felt cheated as I had an anterior placenta with him but this one has been confirmed to be posterior so when I am relaxing in a bath, I get a few knocks. 

Well, I have an extremely busy day at work so gotta jet.


----------



## bethyb

I was 16 weeks with my son, 15 with my daughter and with this one I was 13 plus 5 when I felt movements, 100 % baby movements, its so magical. Again with my son I didnt show til around 16 weeks or so but with this one I was showing at about 7 and i have a right old belly on me now, must have a lot of water as Im a size 10/12 normally and this belly has just sprouted! All my friends cant believe how big I am, yep dreading the stretch marks hoping this time wont be so bad :)
Beginning to like food again, after not really enjoying anything for weeks! xxx
Where r u all from? Im in Wales Uk xxx


----------



## hel_5

Im living in west cork in Ireland, but im orginally from stoke-on-trent x


----------



## Bug222

Im in British Columbia, Canada. I lived in Stoke-on Trent for a while when I was younger.. and am originally from Sheffield


----------



## bethyb

Im originally from stoke, nr Newcastle :)xx


----------



## hel_5

ha ha ha there are loads of us, I come from trentham - my family still live there


----------



## Canada8

Hey all! I just saw this group! May I join? I'm due July 13th with baby #2!!


----------



## hel_5

Canada8 said:


> Hey all! I just saw this group! May I join? I'm due July 13th with baby #2!!

hi :flower: im due the same day with number 3!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Welcome Canada! I have noticed my appetite getting better. Nothing made me sick, just didn't want much. Now, I feel like I could eat twice and still be slightly hungry...

I have started having a bloody nose. I was freaking out a bit because I didn't know what could be causing it. Dh was playing around on the internet and found out that is a side effect of pregnancy. Who knew? Increased blood flow to the nasal passages. I am still going to ask the doctor about it.


----------



## hel_5

peace that has just reminded me i used to get them quite offen when i was pregnant with emma - never happened with lucy - i would just be sat there and then realise my nose was bleeding :wacko:


----------



## Mork

hey ladies, can i join you please? I am pg with no 2, due 7th july (my ticker is slightly wrong as did it before scan and havent changed it yet!!) x


----------



## Canada8

Hel 5 Friday the 13th rocks!!

I started to feel light movements at 13 wks and been showing nice 7 wks....with my on, I didn't show until about 22wks and didn't feel movement until around then too!

The first few wks of this preg was horrible! I always had this bad taste n my mouth after I ate....I sometimes still get it, but nt regular as before.....I'm also always thirsty.....headaches....light nausea....with my son, absolutely nothing! F my boobs didn't grow, I would not have even known I was pregnant...lol

I'm from Toronto, Canada EH!


----------



## bethyb

It's odd and knew I was pregnant before I missed my period I just had a overwhelming feeling and I had a brief sicky moment on a bus home from work so I just knew lol, although for me it's my fifth pregnancy, due July 16 th with my third baby :) (ive had two miscarriages) just ordered some maternity clothes from dp, just some skinny jeans and a cple of tops but all making me feel excited! Saving my pennies now for a katie crib as I gave my Moses basket to my sil lol! Welcome Canada, I'm a newbie here too :) xxxxx


----------



## Canada8

Does anyone know or have a feeling on what gender baby is?


----------



## peacelikeariv

I feel like mine is a boy.

To be fair, I could have sworn it was a girl to start with. :) :haha:


----------



## bethyb

no inklings yet.. :)


----------



## Bug222

I had my first appt with my new OB today and like him soooo much more than my previous Dr. he booked an u/s for 18 weeks on Feb 21st.. can't wait!!!! I had my quad screening bloodwork done today and also pre-registered at the hospital I will be giving birth at. They gave me sooo much info to read over.


----------



## SLCMommy

As weird as this may sound, I have such a GUT feeling this baby will be a :pink:.

I'm not sure if it's mothers intuition, or if it is because I want a girl bad enough. LOL


----------



## Canada8

Bug222 my scan is feb 22nd.......are go going to find out the gender? I can't wait to!


----------



## Bug222

No, we are staying team yellow until the birth.. i didn't care either way but DH really wants the surprise at the delivery.


----------



## albs

i've felt from the beginning that we're having a boy. i call my bump 'he' but dh thinks we're having a girl! i guess that means one of us will be right! we're going to find out at our 20 week scan if we can, i'm too excited about decorating to wait! the problem is we've had a girl name picked out for ages, but we're still struggling to pick a boy name.


----------



## sammycaine

Wow there are afew of us due on friday the 13th. I think I am having a girl, I am pretty sure, I just know it. Doesn't matter to me if it is or not. Scan on Feb 21st and hopefully we will find out.


----------



## biliboi2

My feeling is that mine's a boy. We've booked a private gender scan for Saturday so find out then!


----------



## hel_5

at first i thought its a boy cause i was too sick at the begining, but as im still getting sick now im thinking its a girl.

im glad there is a few due on friday 13th - everyone laughs at me when i say thats my due date as both of my other labours have been slightly 'eventful' :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

I feel like I am having a girl. I was right from the beginning with my other two children.


----------



## overcomer79

I think the pressure is on me too much to have a girl. Literally everyone around me is screaming girl so I think I am having another boy to complete our family.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I think I might be having a boy just because this pregnancy is SO INCREDIBLY different from the pregnancy with my DD :) Either way we will be very happy! I have an odd tick about numbers :haha: I hate odd numbers (unless they are multiples of 5) yea... Im weird.. regardless our DDs EDD was July 24th and I ended up going into labor on the 13th I wanted her to wait so badly ( if she came then she came it wouldnt have bothered me too much :haha: ) but my labor lasted long enough she was born at 5am on the 14th :) hahaha I know its weird but Im kindof hoping this one will come just as early! how awesome! My due date is July 25th :)

Welcome New ladies!!


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12 said:


> I think I might be having a boy just because this pregnancy is SO INCREDIBLY different from the pregnancy with my DD :) Either way we will be very happy! I have an odd tick about numbers :haha: I hate odd numbers (unless they are multiples of 5) yea... Im weird.. regardless our DDs EDD was July 24th and I ended up going into labor on the 13th I wanted her to wait so badly ( if she came then she came it wouldnt have bothered me too much :haha: ) but my labor lasted long enough she was born at 5am on the 14th :) hahaha I know its weird but Im kindof hoping this one will come just as early! how awesome! My due date is July 25th :)
> 
> Welcome New ladies!!

That's funny! I think my baby will be born on an odd day because we all have odd number birthdays! LOL My DH is 12/7, mine is 4/15, Jace's is 1/1 and Bryelle's is 11/23! Then my DSD's are 3/5 and 9/13.


----------



## Bunnikins

my baby is a girl. ive been looking at the "nub" since 10 weeks and was sure it was a girl, and now at 14 weeks you can see fairly clearly its a girly. So excited cos i love the girly stuff in the baby shops! xx


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. 
I've just started bleeding a bit. Am so scared. Have rung a friend who is a gynae reg where I'm booked and he's organised for me to be seen in epau tomorrow. Unless I start to bleed heavily overnight he said its better to get scanned tomorrow by someone who knows what they are doing. I'm scared. My husband is on nights so my parents are coming over. Just reminds me why I still need my mum and why I'm so scared that's she's I'll.


----------



## babynewbie

Im sure everythings ok hun, try not to worry yourself too much :hugs: Let us know how it goes tomorrow x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh goodness! I hope everything is just fine, Ill be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers until you get your answers! seeing blood is NEVER something you expect or want to see! :hugs: let us know what happens dear


----------



## bethyb

keeping everything crossed all ok, sure babba is fine hun. :hugs:


----------



## Canada8

All is well.....same thing happened to my BFF at 16wks and it was nothing...doc told her it the baby kicking the placenta...another happened to a work colleague and he said it was due to intercourse


----------



## majm1241

I had a bleed on January first and was freaked out!!! Baby is fine though and I am sure your baby is too! :hugs: Praying for you though still! :hug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Beanhunter - I'm so sorry, and I understand you being scared. I would be too. Just keep thinking positive, let us know right away how the scan goes... My fingers are crossed for you, and my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Canada- I don't mean to come off as rude, so please take what I say as a sincere suggestion. I don't think you should say that "All is well". I hope nothing is wrong, and that is it just from sex or the placenta, etc... I just don't feel like that's appropriate considering we really don't know what is going on and if it did turn for the worse, it wouldn't be easy for her to read. I think just sincere concern is in order here :) Although, I know you meant no harm!

AFM, I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow. I'm excited ;)


----------



## readyORnot

Beanhunter, thinking of you until your appointment tomorrow.

It looks like quite a few of us have scans booked for the 21st of February, I think my next scan is on that day.


----------



## Canada8

Slc I totally understand what you mean and I truly meant no harm....I always use the expression all is well when expressing love....I totally understand what you are saying about not knowing.....I just expressed that as examples I have experienced....when i had my scare last week, when i expressed it, it was comforting hearing other ppl's stories of success after circumstances.....but again, if it was seen the wrong way, I'm truly sorry....I just wanted to leve my peace and prayers, which i express as "all is well"...but understand what you mean about not knowing....sorry if I offended anyone...truly wasn't meant to in any way...and bean hunter u and your little bean are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Canada8

My. An s booked of feb 22, maybe I should change it so I can join the band wagon! Lol! So excited....can't wait! Is it feb yet?


----------



## frisbeemama12

My birthday is in the beginning of Feb and I have another appt before my birthday so hopefully I get to hear little bumps heartbeat before celebrating :) I wont get to find out the gender until March but I dont care if its a boy or a girl, as long as they are perfect and healthy!


----------



## hel_5

Thinking of you beanhunter :hugs: really hoping all goes well today and that the leading has stopped xx


----------



## mlyn26

Thinking of you beanhunter x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hugs beanhunter, I hope all is ok. Thinking of you x


----------



## Bunnikins

Hope all goes well today beanhunter. Thinking of you xx


----------



## beanhunter

I'm off to epau at 3.15. Still a tiny bit of brown when I wipe but different to last night. I've got some cramps but to be honest I've had weird stretchy pains for the last few weeks so it's prob nothing. Am really scared. Surely the last 3 weeks has been bad enough with mum? I've not got any strength left if I'm losing this baby.


----------



## Bunnikins

:hugs: Just remember that bleeding is so common and, especially at this stage, is usually nothing to worry about and has an explanation other than the worst. I really really hope baby is OK in there. xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

I know bunnikins. I just thought because I hadn't bled and had now reached the dizzy heights of 15 weeks and 2nd tri I was safe. I just can't deal with this right now.


----------



## overcomer79

prayers to you beanhunter


----------



## majm1241

Praying for you Love! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Well, my MS has gone! 2 days ago! Has anyone else had any relief! It almost frightened me but my boobs are still sore and my gums bleed when I brush and I can't stop feeling so bloated and gassy. Still have no appetite though and I will be 14 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thinking of you all day until we hear some news beanhunter :hugs: 

yay for no more MS! Ive been VERY lucky this time around and havent had any symptoms really besides my breasts being SUPER huge and sore!!


----------



## majm1241

That must have been so nice!!!!!! LOL I had MS the entire pregnancy with Bryelle and only for the 1st 6 weeks with Jace!


----------



## beanhunter

Hi. I'm back home and the bleeding has stopped. Scan was fine, wriggling around and def grown since 12 wk scan. Not really sure why I bled but placenta is low and anterior so that maybe why plus I might not feel any movements til later. So relieved and best of all they let me mum into the scan with me and my husband so she's seen her grandchild too! Thanks for the support. :)


----------



## Canada8

That is sooooo great to hear!! And bonus mom got to come in! :)


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww thats brilliant news beanhunter. So it went from a scary day, to a brilliant day for you. It must have been lovely for you all to see baby xxx


----------



## hel_5

That's brilliant news beanhunter x


----------



## Canada8

Bunnikins you have such a great nub shot in your avatar!! Great pic


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY! Im so glad everything is fine :) baby probably just hit the placenta is that what they think? Im glad you got to see the Lo! Its such a relief to see that little wiggling baby in there :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Fantastic news! I am jealous though! With my bleed, they did not do a scan. :nope: The baby's HB was perfect and my cervix was closed. I think they were just being Lazy! :growlmad: :lol:


----------



## beanhunter

Rubbish you didn't get a scan. They don't routinely listen at my hospital til 16 weeks and it's epau until 17 weeks anyway. They gave me the number and said I can call if I get panicky again before then and they'll scan me again. They were so so lovely and after such and awful few weeks it was lovely to see toodle again!
Here he/she is from today. Any gender guesses?

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/c180a007.jpg


----------



## Bunnikins

Beautiful scan pic x


----------



## Bunnikins

Canada8 said:


> Bunnikins you have such a great nub shot in your avatar!! Great pic

Thanks. That was only at 10 + 5 and its the girliest nub ever isnt it! :happydance:


----------



## Canada8

Oh yes it is!!


----------



## majm1241

Beautiful Scan!!! I say Boy!


----------



## beanhunter

Come on bunnikins we know you are the scan expert so give me your best guess!


----------



## Bunnikins

I would if i could! Its got its little thigh in the way so i cant see. Ive got a feeling its a girl though, not based on the scan xx


----------



## SLCMommy

The baby died.
There was no heartbeat on the doppler, so they sent me to ultrasound. There was no heartbeat or movement.

I am trying to get into radiology for an ultrasound for a 2nd opinion, just so I have some time to emotionally cope - the baby died just a few days ago.

The doctor wants me to to a D&C over an natural miscarriage since I am farther along.

To say my heart is shattered is an understatement.


----------



## beanhunter

Oh my goodness SLC :hugs: 
I'm so so sorry to hear that. My heart is breaking for you, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## majm1241

OH NO!!! SLC I am so sorry for your loss!!! :cry: :hug:


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no SLCMommy i am devastated for you. Im so sorry this happened. Thinking of you and we are always here when you need us xxx :hugs:


----------



## Canada8

SLC! I'm devastated!! So sorry to hear.....my prayers, love and hugs are with you...Bunnikins is right.....you are always here for us and pls know we are here for you always


----------



## majm1241

Absolutely! Always here for support! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so so sorry slc. My thoughts & prayers are with you at this terribly sad time x


----------



## bethyb

really so sorry chick, sending u a cuddle xxx


----------



## readyORnot

*SLCMommy I am so, so sorry. *


----------



## InVivoVeritas

SLC, my heart's breaking for you.


----------



## sammycaine

SLC my heart is breaking for you.:hugs:


----------



## albs

so sad for you. praying for you and your family.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness SLC... I shed some tears for you when I read that post.. take some time for yourself dear.. :( Im so very sorry this happened.. its not right, its not fair. :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you everyone so much. I go in to have a D&C tomorrow. I'll be unsubbing from this thread just because it is so hard, and I know you all understand.

It's very heartbreaking for me, but I wish you all the very best in your pregnancy. Even if your not feeling you best, enjoy every moment of it because you don't know when it can end :(


----------



## hel_5

Oh slc, I'm so sorry :hugs: thinking of you, if you ever need to cry/scream/vent you know where I am :hugs: zx


----------



## biliboi2

Big hugs SLC x


----------



## majm1241

SLC Please do keep in touch though hon!!! :( :hug:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Oh SLC! I am so very sorry! Please check in and let us know how you are doing. Sending prayers for you!


----------



## babynewbie

SLC i am so so sorry hun :nope: Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Oh SLC.. i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

14 Weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay! 2nd tri now hun :D


----------



## majm1241

Now 6 more weeks until My Gender Scan! :( :lol:


----------



## biliboi2

Were going for a gender scan tomorrow. Cant wait!


----------



## majm1241

OMG!!! How exciting!!!! :happydance: The 1st one of the group!!!!??? Right!!!??? LOL I want to make sure I did not miss anyone!!!


----------



## majm1241

Then you can start putting :pink: or :blue: next to our names on the 1st page!!! Eke!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay. cant wait to find out what we're all having. You can put me down as a girl.. no official gender scan, just lots of unofficial ones at work, and its been confirmed by many different people (poor thing!)


----------



## majm1241

OMG! You totally should put down next to our names what we "think" we are having and then we can see if we are right or not! :D


----------



## Canada8

that is such a good idea!! may i be added to the first page list.....my prediction is girl for me.....but i think i saw a little turtle in my ultrasound at 13wks, but i am going to stick with my gut and say girl


----------



## Bug222

u can put me down for team yellow.. we aren't finding out... but of course guesses will be more than welcome!!!! :)


----------



## majm1241

I think girl for me! 

Bug222 you are so brave!!! I am SSSOOO Impatient! :lol:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Theres no way I could NOT find out :haha: Im too much of a planner!!


----------



## Canada8

Ow much weight has everyone gained? Feel like porky the pig! I've gained 10 pounds already! I feel stressed cause I don want to gain as much weight as I did with my son, which was 50 pounds! I can't bare the thought of that now given the fact I am starting 20pounds heavier than I did last time.....it sounds petty, but I really do not want to over do it ths time.....any suggestions?


----------



## ann89

I think I'm going to have a boy so you can put me down for that as my guess :) I should be finding out what I'm having the end of February.

I've also gained 10 pounds :( my last pregnancy I gained 35 total but i was nauseas through out my whole pregnancy and couldn't eat much.


----------



## hel_5

I wouldn't worry too much about your weight right now, with my last pregnancy I put on weight in the 1st tri, but not too much after that, I've already put on over half a stone, I'm hoping I don't put on loads this time, but as dh keeps telling me you lost it before so you can lose it again :dohh:

I'm going to start swimming again, always found it helped my back loads, I swam right up to the end and will then start up after as part of weight loss


----------



## MiaSamEveBUB

Hi girls, will I will be leaving you I have miscarried. Good luck to you all


----------



## hel_5

Oh no Hun :hugs: :hugs: you are in my thoughts :hugs: xxx


----------



## readyORnot

miasamevebub I'm so sorry


----------



## beanhunter

I think we are staying :yellow: too. It took so long to get pregnant that all
I care about is a healthy baby and I think the surprise might spit me on for the last few pushes!
Not that I won't try to guess from my scans though!


----------



## peacelikeariv

miasamevebub - So sorry! 



I thought I had put on a one pound but my last weigh in was one pound down. That is just on the scale at home though. I go for the gender scan in three weeks! I have a feeling of a boy. My "bump" ,or lack thereof, is starting to feel hard. I have noticed a serious difference in the look of the veins in my breasts. I have not grown much, so that is one more thing to worry about. I was looking at myself today and the veins are REALLY starting to be prominent in my boobs and the two on either side of the pelvis. Amazing to see! Kinda gross though!


----------



## frisbeemama12

miasameve... Im so so sorry dear.. did they say what might have happened?

peacelikeariv- oh my goodness the veins on my breasts have been VERY visible since the very beginning with this one! That was the first sign for me, my breasts were (still are) HUGE!!

Im starting to get a little bit of a bump ladies!!!! Nothing really showing at all but its different to me! :happydance:


----------



## biliboi2

We are team blue!


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats bilboi!


----------



## Canada8

Congrats on team blue! Was that your prediction, gut feeling??


----------



## frisbeemama12

congrats Bili!!! Im actually kindof hoping Im team blue but we will be extremely happy with a healthy little girl if thats what lil bump is too :)


----------



## hel_5

Congrats biliboi, don't think we will find out, didn't find out with the other two, don't know why but I keep thinking what if they are wrong?!?! And I don't know why everyone I know has found out and it's been right, :shrug:


----------



## Canada8

I can't wait to find out!


----------



## majm1241

Do you see a difference from this week and last week?

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/13WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/14WeeksBaby3.gif


----------



## majm1241

Canada8- I have actually lost 1 lb as of my last doctor's appt.

MiaSamEveBUB- Oh no! :cry: I am so sorry to hear this love! :hug:

peacelikeariv- My veins are showing on my breasts as well. My DH was like "EWE!" :lol:

frisbeemama12- Bump Pick???!!! :D

biliboi2- :yipee: Congrats!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

Yes I knew it was a boy, just knew! If she had said girl, I wouldnt have believed her!


----------



## frisbeemama12

majm Ill see what I can do, when I stand up theres a semblance of a bump but I dont know how much of it is bloating and gas :haha:


----------



## Bug222

So sorry miasamevebub

I have gained a pound so far. I have only just stopped the daily vomitting so I think it will be going up pretty quickly now. 

Both DH and I think this bump is blue


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12 said:


> majm Ill see what I can do, when I stand up theres a semblance of a bump but I dont know how much of it is bloating and gas :haha:

Suck in!!! I tried to suck in! LOL :haha:


----------



## beanhunter

I haven't gained anything! I'm still 10lbs down and the vomiting stopped like 3 weeks ago. Just don't have that much of an appetite I guess. Was worried about it but on
Thurs at epau toodle was measuring a few days ahead of where I am so they are obviously getting what they need.


----------



## Bunnikins

No i havent put anything on either, despite eating lots of rubbish. I never heard of a naval orange by the way... are these BIG oranges? Cos to me, an orange is smaller than a lemon..


----------



## majm1241

Oranges in America are actually bigger than lemons. Not quite as big as Grapefruits though.


----------



## babynewbie

MiaSamEveBUB said:


> Hi girls, will I will be leaving you I have miscarried. Good luck to you all

So sorry hun :( :hugs:



biliboi2 said:


> We are team blue!

Yay congrats hun! :happydance:

Im having a private 4d scan on Sunday! :happydance: SOOO excited to know what we're having!!


----------



## albs

majm1241 said:


> Oranges in America are actually bigger than lemons. Not quite as big as Grapefruits though.

We grew a lemon recently that was about the size of a canteloupe!! I hope your baby's not that big already!

You ladies all sound like you're going to have teeny bumps. As if Thursday I'd put on 1.5kg and was feeling quite pleased with that. My parents have just arrived in the country and we've been out for dinner lots so I'm sure that figure's doubled now. 
We went stroller and car seat shopping on Saturday. It was nearly 40 degrees which was just impossible and I'm sure the heat contributed to my having a total and utter meltdown in the last shop which was very embarrassing. Anyway, the upshot was that we need a new car as mine just isn't big enough. This is a real shame as I love my car, and a real pain as we can't afford anything bigger, but the baby needs what the baby needs!


----------



## beanhunter

Afternoon all!
I've just had my 16 week midwife appt - yet another face as my actual mw is off sick (I've still not net her....) 
All ok, asked if the bleeding had stopped which it had and checked my bp and urine. All bloods from booking were ok too. She was also reasuring about having lost weight and not gained any and said it was nothing to worry about. She said they didn't normally use the Doppler at 16 weeks but would try and it took ages. I mentioned where I thought I had felt some flutters and she tried there and there toodle was! Hb 152 and lovely to hear. Next appt is on pancake day for my 20 week scan - eek!!
Off to my parents now so might not be around much for the next few days. I'm taking mum to her first chemo appointment on Wednesday too so a busy week all in all.


----------



## hel_5

That's good news beanhunter, lots of :hugs: for the chemo, if you ever want to chat about it I'm here, my dad is currently on his second lot of it :hugs: x


----------



## majm1241

albs said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oranges in America are actually bigger than lemons. Not quite as big as Grapefruits though.
> 
> We grew a lemon recently that was about the size of a canteloupe!! I hope your baby's not that big already!
> 
> You ladies all sound like you're going to have teeny bumps. As if Thursday I'd put on 1.5kg and was feeling quite pleased with that. My parents have just arrived in the country and we've been out for dinner lots so I'm sure that figure's doubled now.
> We went stroller and car seat shopping on Saturday. It was nearly 40 degrees which was just impossible and I'm sure the heat contributed to my having a total and utter meltdown in the last shop which was very embarrassing. Anyway, the upshot was that we need a new car as mine just isn't big enough. This is a real shame as I love my car, and a real pain as we can't afford anything bigger, but the baby needs what the baby needs!Click to expand...

HOLY COW!!! LOL I want lemons like that!!! :lol:

I hear ya about the bigger car! My Pathfinder fits 7 people and that is pushing it now! When my DSD's are in town it will be so crowded!!!


----------



## majm1241

beanhunter said:


> Afternoon all!
> I've just had my 16 week midwife appt - yet another face as my actual mw is off sick (I've still not net her....)
> All ok, asked if the bleeding had stopped which it had and checked my bp and urine. All bloods from booking were ok too. She was also reasuring about having lost weight and not gained any and said it was nothing to worry about. She said they didn't normally use the Doppler at 16 weeks but would try and it took ages. I mentioned where I thought I had felt some flutters and she tried there and there toodle was! Hb 152 and lovely to hear. Next appt is on pancake day for my 20 week scan - eek!!
> Off to my parents now so might not be around much for the next few days. I'm taking mum to her first chemo appointment on Wednesday too so a busy week all in all.

Great news hon! :hugs: Praying for your mom for a fast and healthy recovery love! :hug:


----------



## Canada8

Great news on the little bean bean hunter! All my love to your mom

I will definitely be needing to get a new car in the summer......I will officially be a soccer mom with a mini van lol


----------



## biliboi2

In the UK oranges are larger than lemons too! Perhaps the poster is thinking of melons??


----------



## Bug222

Great news Beanhunter... if you need to chat at all about your mum's chemo send me a PM... I was there in 2007 and 2009 with my mum... keep positive!


----------



## bethyb

hey ladies, 15 weeks today :) not felt baby move in a couple of days and already worrying, ahh wish I wouldnt esp as im still early to feel frequent movements but cant help it. 
Mia im so sorry to hear ur news, sending u big loves..
have u ladies started buying yet?xx


----------



## bethyb

also started to look at names! eek think we want a welsh one this time as obv hubby is Welsh :) xxx


----------



## biliboi2

We've decided on Ilau (pronounced Eli, spelled in Welsh).


----------



## hel_5

Yay for 15 weeks! I was going to so that we haven't brought anything and probably won't as still have all the stuff from both the girls, but we have brought a double buggy- it was on offer- I'm going to be popular around town, no one will be able to get past me on the pavement! :rofl:

And as for names :rofl: we can never pick any, always end up with a big list, we forgot to put it in my maternity bag as we were still working on it the last time so Emma didn't have a name for nearly 2 days :dohh: so I will prob get to 36 weeks realise we have NO names and force hubby to sit down with the name books!!


----------



## hel_5

Thats a lovely name, hubby is off today, I might force him to start looking.....


----------



## peacelikeariv

Dh has always wanted a junior, so the boy name has never been an issue. Until... we started working on our family trees as soon as we found out about the babe. Dh discovered today that his great, so many times over, grandmother was the daughter of one Mr. Thomas Jefferson from Monticello, VA. Only one of the most famous men in US history. He now thinks the baby will be named Thomas Jefferson...:dohh:


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks. Mum had chemo in 2004 so we are old hands at it. Undortunatley this can't be cured so it's palliative chemo aimed and giving more time and symptom control. So hard to believe there could be anything wrong as she doesn't look ill at all....


----------



## ann89

We have a hard time with names.. For a boy we have Everett or Ryker... But I feel unsure of them now and for a girl Kindall and I like Zoey.. But unsure about those too... :/ hmmm


----------



## frisbeemama12

We can NOT decide on a girls name to save our lives! We cant agree on one. We have a few boy names that we really like and agree on though so hopefully its a boy :haha:


----------



## Canada8

For a boy, we decided on Cole or Carter
And girl, Celina


----------



## majm1241

If we have a girl we have decided on calling her Reaghan Avery. We cannot decide on a boy's name yet. Mark keeps turning all of my suggestions down. :(


----------



## albs

If we have a girl it's going to be Sophie Grace, but not got a boy name yet.


----------



## readyORnot

I've only got middle names decided as I've decided to name them after my mother's parents. So that'll be Mirika for a girl, Runesu (pronounced Run-ess-oo) for a boy. My husband apparently has no opinion about names so I'll probably be picking first names on my own too!


----------



## Bug222

we can't decide on either! WE have a list of like 10 boys names and 10 girls names that we can't narrow down.


----------



## albs

17 weeks!!!! WHOOP!!!
that's all :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

14 weeks!! :)


----------



## babynewbie

Weve got our names chosen :) have done since the beginning as theyre the names we loved the first time round when we were choosing a name for our son, they havent changed!


----------



## bethyb

I like Ruby and Megan not sure on boys names i do love elijah but my little boy bless him whos just 6 wants Bart for a boy and Rosie for a girl! :) Hes made it clear he wants a brother though :)
16 week appoint next week so hoping to hear babys heart beat then!


----------



## Bunnikins

Haha Bart!... it would be different! We are still undecided. I even bought a baby names book, but none of them inspired me. Its such a hard decision. Got 24 weeks to decide though so im hoping something will come to us xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hello ladies! Sorry I am playing catch up with groups :blush:

I am due July 14th :) x


----------



## peacelikeariv

I have been having cramping for about four days now. It does not hurt at all, just feels like it did in the beginning around 6-7 weeks. I am sure you all remember. I would say the strongest are a 2 on a scale to 10. I called the doctor at the urging of one of my pregnant girlfriends. Told the nurse it had been happening for three days, nothing painful, just noticeable. I wanted reassurance that it was normal. She called back and told me to come in this morning. No real explanation, just said we had better make sure. 

MAKE SURE OF WHAT? I am trying not to freak, but I most certainly am. I feel normal (pregnant normal), sore nipples, still kinda queasy after not eating breakfast on time this morning. Going to the office in about an hour. I will let you all know what they say.


----------



## majm1241

taperjeangirl said:


> Hello ladies! Sorry I am playing catch up with groups :blush:
> 
> I am due July 14th :) x

Welcome hon! :wave: PM Biliboi2 and she will add you to the first page! :thumbup: This group is great! Lovely bunch of ladies here! :hugs:



peacelikeariv said:


> I have been having cramping for about four days now. It does not hurt at all, just feels like it did in the beginning around 6-7 weeks. I am sure you all remember. I would say the strongest are a 2 on a scale to 10. I called the doctor at the urging of one of my pregnant girlfriends. Told the nurse it had been happening for three days, nothing painful, just noticeable. I wanted reassurance that it was normal. She called back and told me to come in this morning. No real explanation, just said we had better make sure.
> 
> MAKE SURE OF WHAT? I am trying not to freak, but I most certainly am. I feel normal (pregnant normal), sore nipples, still kinda queasy after not eating breakfast on time this morning. Going to the office in about an hour. I will let you all know what they say.

Keep us posted for sure hon!! Maybe baby is just having a growth spurt and stretching you faster! :kiss:


----------



## Luckyeleven

peacelikeariv said:


> I have been having cramping for about four days now. It does not hurt at all, just feels like it did in the beginning around 6-7 weeks. I am sure you all remember. I would say the strongest are a 2 on a scale to 10. I called the doctor at the urging of one of my pregnant girlfriends. Told the nurse it had been happening for three days, nothing painful, just noticeable. I wanted reassurance that it was normal. She called back and told me to come in this morning. No real explanation, just said we had better make sure.
> 
> MAKE SURE OF WHAT? I am trying not to freak, but I most certainly am. I feel normal (pregnant normal), sore nipples, still kinda queasy after not eating breakfast on time this morning. Going to the office in about an hour. I will let you all know what they say.

I have been having the same sort of cramps and actually made a note of it in my last journal post. They are apparently supposed to be normal, its all to do with the growing/stretching uterus.


----------



## hel_5

peacelikeariv said:


> I have been having cramping for about four days now. It does not hurt at all, just feels like it did in the beginning around 6-7 weeks. I am sure you all remember. I would say the strongest are a 2 on a scale to 10. I called the doctor at the urging of one of my pregnant girlfriends. Told the nurse it had been happening for three days, nothing painful, just noticeable. I wanted reassurance that it was normal. She called back and told me to come in this morning. No real explanation, just said we had better make sure.
> 
> MAKE SURE OF WHAT? I am trying not to freak, but I most certainly am. I feel normal (pregnant normal), sore nipples, still kinda queasy after not eating breakfast on time this morning. Going to the office in about an hour. I will let you all know what they say.

Good luck hun, I'm sure it's just everything stretching out xxx

Hi tapenjeangirl, I'm due on the 13 th xx


----------



## majm1241

Are any of you having HORRIBLE headaches??? I am getting migraine type headaches every other day now! :cry: Not quite a migraine but feels close enough! :( I am still not eating well due to food aversions and being :sick:! It literally is every other day.


----------



## frisbeemama12

You are DEFINITELY in my thoughts today Peacelikeariv! I hope its nothing at all and you get some reassurance :)
majm- YES I get a headache almost EVERY DAY sometimes it eases enough for me to do what needs to be done around the house but then there are days where all I can do is just grab an ice pack, put it on my face, lay in bed after taking some tylenol, and hope it goes away. So I feel your pain.. Its so hard to do with a 3 year old wanting my attention all day :( Luckily my DH works 12 hour shifts so he only works 2 to 3 days at a time a week. Hes so amazing, hes been making me take naps on the days hes home so that I get well rested for the days he has to work <3
On a different note.. I seriously have not started showing besides bloating! Im slightly worried that something is wrong but I have had two Amazing ultrasounds, my last one being 2 weeks ago.. so I know the probability that something is wrong is really really low.. but still.. I probably wont feel 100% safe until I can feel that little one kicking me.


----------



## majm1241

I too have kids to look after. I am an FCC Provider. I run a Family Child Care in my home.) I have my daughter, another infant/toddler and a 3 year old I am watching Full time. I get a full time 4 year old too starting next week. I watch hourly kids too. Today I just have my daughter and the other baby. Bryelle is sleeping and the baby is playing nicely by himself so I get to get some relief today. My back is hurting today too along with the headache and nausea I am having right now. :(


----------



## Canada8

My headaches have been horrendous!!! And my moods are out of control! I also had a scary nightmare yesterday I don't even want to mention! Ahhhh I just really want to start enjoying this pregnancy!

Your cramps maybe growing pains....I remember that with my son


----------



## frisbeemama12

:( Im sorry Majm!! That sounds like its a very full day! I hope you get some respite later when you finally have time to yourself :hugs: I hope those headaches and backaches go away soon!


----------



## Canada8

frisbeemama12 said:


> You are DEFINITELY in my thoughts today Peacelikeariv! I hope its nothing at all and you get some reassurance :)
> majm- YES I get a headache almost EVERY DAY sometimes it eases enough for me to do what needs to be done around the house but then there are days where all I can do is just grab an ice pack, put it on my face, lay in bed after taking some tylenol, and hope it goes away. So I feel your pain.. Its so hard to do with a 3 year old wanting my attention all day :( Luckily my DH works 12 hour shifts so he only works 2 to 3 days at a time a week. Hes so amazing, hes been making me take naps on the days hes home so that I get well rested for the days he has to work <3
> On a different note.. I seriously have not started showing besides bloating! Im slightly worried that something is wrong but I have had two Amazing ultrasounds, my last one being 2 weeks ago.. so I know the probability that something is wrong is really really low.. but still.. I probably wont feel 100% safe until I can feel that little one kicking me.


I feel the same say you in regards to nervous until I feel the baby. I haven't grown in 2 wks.....I think I may take a trip to the walk in clinic just to hear the heartbeat with the doppler


----------



## readyORnot

hugs to everyone!

Thinking of you peacelikeariv.

I've been having headaches and backache too, and painkillers don't do anything for the headaches at all. I took a bump pic today (16+3) but it looks exactly the same as my 10+3 bump pic...


----------



## beanhunter

I hope everything goes ok peacelikeariv. Thinking of you :hugs:

Jealous you can even take a bump pic! Still flat here though I think I might have started feeling movement this week. 

One more question - does anyone get bad tummy pain if they cough or sneeze? It really hurts!


----------



## hel_5

Yeah I get loads of headaches, I had them last time too, my doc advised me to take paracetamol as soon as I felt one coming on, not waiting til it is bad as the paracetamol won't do anything, if I could catch my headache early it worked :thumbup:

When I cough or sneeze everything seems to hurt! :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hel_5 - thats exactly what my dr said, here in the states tylenol is our paracetamol. I always forget to take some right when I feel my headache coming on though because I always rather have some food in my stomach before I take medicines.
It doesnt hurt when I cough but I always feel like Im going to be sick if I cough.. weird I know.. but sneezing YES OUCH!


----------



## peacelikeariv

All is well! They found blood in my urine, so she had to do an exam. Cervix is closed up and covered. HB of 164. They are fairly certain the cramping is coming from a UTI. I have never had one, so I didn't know what I was feeling. She said the uterus is contracting, possibly, as a defense mechanism. Sounded like a load to me, but whatever. My body is freaking out, but the babe is just fine. Going on a 7 day antibiotic to clear it up. No sex or exercise until day four of the antibiotic. Thanks for the hugs!

I dread sneezing. Feels like my lady parts are coming up through my belly button...:wacko:

Just a heads up The Children's Place is having a 25% off entire order today and Free Shipping over $75. The promo code is on their website.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Oh and I have gained less than a pound so they told me to start drinking more milk, eating cheese and having ice cream. I love my doctor!


----------



## Canada8

Omg I think I'm the only one on this thread that has gained 10pounds already lol!


----------



## beanhunter

My midwife didn't tell me to do that and I'm still 10lbs down! She said not to worry but I WANT MY BUMP!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I dont keep a scale in my home :haha: but I still hadnt gained anything at my 12 week appt and I still havent started showing at all :/ with this being my fourth pregnancy I thought that I would start showing faster.. I guess since Ive only had 1 child its different.. oh well Im counting my blessings that I hopefully wont get bad stretch marks I guess :)


----------



## hel_5

Canada I'm too scared to get on those scales, I've put on quite a bit of weight already :blush:


----------



## majm1241

I did what y'all suggested about taking the Tylenol as soon as I felt a headache coming this morning! So far so good! :thumbup: I am still sick every other day and barely wanna eat so I wonder if I have gained anymore weight at my appt on Feb. 1st.


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks for reassuring me about my coughing and sneezing pains! After the bleed last week I'm so much more anxious. I think with everything with mum I hadn't let myself get attached and thinking I might lose it made me realise how much I want this little one to stick after so long ttc.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Beanhunter - I hope you get your bean! It is terrifying to think about how much we love them without even knowing him/her. You are going to be great! :thumbup:


----------



## Canada8

16wks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







17wks.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Canada8

16wks!!!
 



Attached Files:







17wks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hel_5

Good bumpage Canada :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Canada8 VERY CUTE BUMP! :kiss:


----------



## peacelikeariv

SO JEALOUS! I am 16 weeks and no bump!!! Your's looks amazing!!


----------



## Canada8

i didn't show this quickly at all with my DS....i am still shocked at how big my belly is already!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bug222

Beautiful bump Canada8!!!

So stupid me... I helped my sister move yesterday and yesterday evening started to have some pain quite low down (kinda just below pubic bone).. I have listened with my doppler and baby's HR is right where it normally is and he/she was kicking the doppler like crazy. I'm hoping I just overdid it a bit and stretched in a way I don't normally (my whole body is sore today). Spending the day doing absolutely nothing and hoping it goes away soon!


----------



## Canada8

Good idea to relax to relax today bug222


----------



## readyORnot

wow canada8 your bump is so much cooler than mine!


----------



## Canada8

Ahahahaha that made me laugh readyornot! I can't wait to see everyone's bumps!!


----------



## majm1241

Feel better bug222

I will post my 15 week tomorrow! I have to wear a cute top! :haha: I am in bleached lounging pants right now since I have kids today for my daycare. :lol: :blush: Thank goodness for naptime! :thumbup: LOL


----------



## babynewbie

Rest up bug222 :hugs:

Gorgeous little bump canada! :thumbup: I have a huge "bump" i say that because to look at you'd think i was about 30 weeks gone! But its half baby and half podge i had already :lol:


----------



## albs

Who has felt movement so far? I felt something 2 days in a row at 14 1/2 weeks which I know is crazy early but I'm positive. Then everyday from 16w to 17w, several times a day, esp after eating and drinking. But I'm not sure whether I've felt anything for the past 4 days. I may have but (tmi) I've got quite bad wind at the mo, so I keep thinking I feel something but then I feel gas bubbling instead. I know 17 weeks is still early, but I'm a natural worrier so really wish the baby would give me a real big kick to let me know it's ok. I know I'm just extra panicky at the mo as a very close friend lost her baby at 16 weeks.


----------



## Canada8

i felt very small bubbles 2 days ago...and...tmi...my uterus gets really hard after BD....albs, I'm like you....I will be in panic mode until I feel some serious movements


----------



## peacelikeariv

16 w 2 days Bump!
 



Attached Files:







16wbump3.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## peacelikeariv

I thought it was really early to feel the babe as well, but I am 95% sure I felt it about 30 minutes after lunch on Wednesday. I have felt gas and been able to identify it, but this was different. It was every two or three minutes just a little "pop" kind of feeling. Last night I thought I felt it again, but it was wishful thinking, just gas. :blush:


----------



## hel_5

Wow another gorgeous little bump, I can't believe how tanned and slim you all are, I'm getting v envious!!

I 'think' I felt a proper kick yest evening after tea, but not sure, you would have thought by now that I would know the difference! :rofl:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, is freezing here decided to have a cup of tea to warm me up but now I'm really regretting it, I'm feeling really sick one :dohh:


----------



## Canada8

Peacelieavri what a cute bump!!! That is exactly what my bup looked like with my son!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Thanks Canada! One vote for a "boy" bump! haha Just 13 more days until we know for sure!


----------



## majm1241

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/13WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/14WeeksBaby3.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/15WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## majm1241

peacelikeariv You look so cute too. I am not brave to post a naked bump. I need clothes covering. LOL

I swear I felt something earlier this week while laying down in bed.Same place I would feel Jace and Bryelle too.


----------



## Canada8

Majm great belly progress!!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks hon! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait to feel movements!! I keep thinking I felt something last night because it was ALWAYS in the same spot, and felt just like it did with my DD. But then it went away :( I cant wait to have a super awesome bump!!


----------



## Canada8

Me too!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Lovely bumps. Mine is still just fat! X


----------



## beanhunter

Jealous of the bumps. How can I be 17 weeks tomorrow and have nothing??


----------



## albs

beanhunter said:


> Jealous of the bumps. How can I be 17 weeks tomorrow and have nothing??

I'd make the most of it if I were you! I've had a bump since 13 weeks and the women in family have a history if being huge when pregnant. People were convinced my mum was having twins. I just know I'm going to look like a whale by 3rd tri!


----------



## beanhunter

Yes I know I'll be whinging when it's here too - just don't feel pregnant :(


----------



## sammycaine

I see i am not the only one who is impatient. Anyone else having really sore lower back and hips by the end of the day?


----------



## biliboi2

my tailbone really hurts on some days, but not on others!


----------



## Bunnikins

yeah, on days where i have walked a lot especially. i did buy some flatter shoes which helped a bit...


----------



## babynewbie

Had our scan today, we're team :pink: so happy!


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay congrats! xx


----------



## Canada8

Congrats!!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats babynewbie!! :hugs:

My lower back on the right and hip has been hurting me. It hurts every pregnancy and sometimes even when I am not pregnant. Started when I was pregnant with Jace.


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats on team pink.

My right hip has been hurting : (
x


----------



## albs

my hips are killing me too. i haven't been able to sleep on my side for a couple of years as i have rheumatoid arthritis and it's particularly bad in my hips. we got a fancy new matress a while back which helps, but i'm really trying to sleep on my side as i know it's recommended, but i've trained myself to lie on my back for so long that i always wake up on my back, and my hips ache from starting on my side. 
the things we do for these bumps :winkwink:


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies! Just wondering when everyone should find out what their having? I should find out the end of February.


----------



## ann89

babynewbie said:


> Had our scan today, we're team :pink: so happy!

Congrats!


----------



## albs

we've got our 20 week scan on feb 16th so will hopefully find out then.


----------



## biliboi2

We had a private gender scan at 16 weeks - team blue!


----------



## Bug222

congrats on team pink babynewbie!


----------



## majm1241

We'll find out the last week of Feb/first week of March.


----------



## hel_5

Congrats babynewbie

Don't think we are going to find out, so we will stay team yellow

Yeah my hips and lower back offen ache, shoes with a very small heel are meant to be best as flat flat shoes aren't great x


----------



## mlyn26

We are staying team yellow too. Want a surprise x


----------



## majm1241

I'm actually really kinda concerned now! Look at the difference with my pregnancies. :( Do you think I am over-reacting??

15 Weeks with Bryelle
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo10.jpg

15 Weeks with this one
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/15WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## frisbeemama12

nah probably just means the baby will be small :) My DD I had a super tiny bump and she ended up being 6lbs at FULL term! She was small, which is odd considering shes in the 90th percentile for height! everyone thinks shes two years older than what she really is!


----------



## majm1241

Jace and Bryelle were both small too. Both are tall for their age as well.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Everyone needs to private mesage biliboi when you find out the gender. Would you mind putting it on the first page biliboi? I would love to do a quick count every once in a while! 

We find out Feb 10th!


----------



## hel_5

Nope I would no be concerned at all, each pregnancy is different as each of your children will be different, as long as your doc is happy and baby is growing all is good :thumbup:

I looked a bit different in each pregnancy and my girls are definitely different!! X


----------



## majm1241

Thanks y'all! :hugs: I need to quit worrying then! LOL :kiss: I carried Jace more towards my back and it took a while to show. Maybe this one is the same. :thumbup:


----------



## beanhunter

We are staying :yellow: too. Really have no desire to find out and OH feels the same.


----------



## razorhips

We have our next scan on 24th Feb so will hopefully find out then! Can't wait either!


----------



## biliboi2

No probs pm me and ill add gender


----------



## beanhunter

Ok, I have another question but am a bit embarrassed...do anybody else's boobs look like a road map? Mine are all veiny and horrid, not attractive at all :(


----------



## majm1241

Yes, and it is VERY normal hon! :hugs:


----------



## albs

yup, my boobs are covered in blue veins, and i have gross purple spidery veins all over my legs. just gorgeous. 
dh had the cheek to say that sexyness goes out the window when you're pregnant! he meant it in a kind way as i had just been talking about how hard it will be to shave etc when i'm really huge, but he got a poke in the ribs anyway! :winkwink:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I dont find out the gender until mid to late March!! BLEH!! oh well and I still really havent started showing so I cant just look and see if its high or low yet All in due time though right? I need to be patient :haha: YEA RIGHT!
My breasts look the same beanhunter, its ok, mine have been extremely large and sore since pretty much day 1 though with this one which means Ive had blue winding road maps all over them for quite some time now.. :wacko: With my DD they didnt get super large like this until I was about 6 months along! so crazy how different pregnancies can be!


----------



## overcomer79

I find out the gender as of right now feb 20th. might change if my dr office don't get their act together. I have my first prenatal check up tomorrow...yea they screwed up my chart...


----------



## peacelikeariv

I fell asleep last night on the couch with dh. He had the nerve to wake me up and let me know I was snoring!! :blush: I have NEVER snored! I said, "Pregnancy makes me unattractive." He says, "Yeah." haha I was laughing, but almost started crying at the same time! Crazy how our bodies are changing. Oh and the hairy stomach is freaking me out!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I agree!! I hate that hair is a symptom :wacko:


----------



## Bunnikins

LOL. I definitely have the veiny (and droopy) boobs. No hairyness yet, but a lovely brown line down the middle of my tummy is beginning to form... just what i always wanted! xx


----------



## Canada8

Hahahaha you all sound like me! My boobs are not veiny, but my nipples look like extra dark chocolate chips super sized!


----------



## Bug222

i have the spider web on my boobs.. and on my stomach... and on my upper thighs.... oh so attractive!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

We're sticking with Team Yellow too.

Over the past week I've come out in a horrible, scaly, itchy rash -- doctor says it's acute eczema. It does run in my family but I've never had an outbreak before and I'm not amused that it's flaring up now. I'm itchy from head to toe!!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

So I am for sure feeling the babe moving!! I thought so last week, but everyone kept saying it is too early. I know it is the baby today! So excited!!


----------



## majm1241

My boobs are SUPER sore today!!! I felt my little butterfly fluttering around my lower right side a few days ago while laying in bed and I am feeling "butterfly" again right now as I type! :cloud9: Love it! I have popped overnight again but will take my 16 week pic on Friday to show you. My bladder fills up every 15 to 20 mins. I have a head cold :cry: and I go to the doctor today for my 15/16 week check up. 4 more weeks until we find out if this little butterfly is a he or a she! :kiss: Oh, and we are having dinner after the appointment at The Olive Garden! :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

YUMMMM I could definitely go for some Olive Garden salad.. grr on you for making me want it!! :haha:


----------



## Bug222

Mmmm... Olive garden bread sticks... yumm yum

I have also been feeling little flutters all week.. much stronger yesterday and today!


----------



## majm1241

Sorry fris!! :blush: They have great salads breadsticks and Alfredo Dipping Sauce!!! Mmmm!!!


----------



## majm1241

Yeah the flutters were stronger today. I am at the doctor now and heard the heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## frisbeemama12

yummmm My DH happened to be reading over my shoulder when I posted earlier.. guess where he took me for dinner!! :thumbup:
I am sooooooo full now though, but the salad and breadsticks and alfredo dipping sauce was AMAZING.. I now have a delicious lunch for tomorrow with the leftovers from my entree :happydance:


----------



## sammycaine

Thats awesome that everyone is starting to feel movement. I've been bloated so I have no idea and think everything is gas.

But on the up side, I got to hear the heart beat for the first time since our first ultrasound 10 weeks ago! I was so worried about a mmc. I feel much better now and cannot wait to feel movement!


----------



## mlyn26

I still have not felt any movement : (


----------



## Bunnikins

It does feel a lot like gas I think, these little tiny movements. I only realised it wasnt gas when it happened at times i wasnt bloated (thankyou very much fibogel, i would recommend it to anyone! its a miracle).


----------



## Luckyeleven

I'm still waiting for definite movements myself. Sometimes I think I can feel something, other times I think its wishful thinking. I'm patiently waiting but I must admit, I am becoming impatient.


----------



## readyORnot

i'm still waiting too!


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12 said:


> yummmm My DH happened to be reading over my shoulder when I posted earlier.. guess where he took me for dinner!! :thumbup:
> I am sooooooo full now though, but the salad and breadsticks and alfredo dipping sauce was AMAZING.. I now have a delicious lunch for tomorrow with the leftovers from my entree :happydance:

Niiiiiice!!!!! :happydance: I pigged out and I have tons of leftovers too! I ordered the Tour of Italy, had a salad. breadsticks, alfredo sauce and we ordered the Smoked cheese thingy too. MMMMmmmm!!!! Had Shirley Temples too while DH had Peroni. :growlmad:

I felt not guilty eating this because I lost 2 more lbs this month! :lol:


----------



## beanhunter

I don't know if I've felt anything yet. Starting to get reflux though - yuck :(


----------



## majm1241

Ewe!!! Reflux is awful!!! :( Cut back on Spicy Food and carbonated drinks if you have not already.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I had a clinic appointment today, and had an unexpected ultrasound scan. It was great to see Tiddler again, no matter that the quality wasn't great. I'm always paranoid before an appointment, and baby's rewarding me for getting through it by moving all evening long!

I've gained 5lbs so far, which I'm pretty happy with. Not too little; not too much.


----------



## albs

beanhunter said:


> I don't know if I've felt anything yet. Starting to get reflux though - yuck :(

reflux is the worst, i've had it since about 6 weeks. eat small meals, avoid citrus and fizzy drinks and don't lie down after eating (hard as i always want to snooze after dinner!) i've also found that apples are the best snack. 

i'm taking 2 x renatadine 150mg per day. i wasn't keen to take any medication, but my doc assured me that it's totally safe, and actually much better than putting up with the symptoms as the acid can damage your throat and teeth. 

hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Lots of movements on here! Yay! They are getting so big! 

I am jealous of the Olive Garden team! I have been craving chicken parmesean, but we are on Dave Ramsey's plan to be debt free. No eating out! I did make a mean plate of spaghetti and venison meatballs last night to curb the pasta craving. Dh was satisfied, but I still want the chicken parm.


----------



## majm1241

Chicken Parmesean is MY Favorite from there! :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

I love the chicken dishes but recently my stomach hasnt wanted any at all. :( SO I had the shrimp mezzaluna instead, it was DELICIOUS!!!!


----------



## majm1241

That is so funny you say that!!! Chicken Parmesean is the ONLY chicken dish I want nowadays! I normally LOVE chicken and not beef but I would rather have a steak over chicken.


----------



## majm1241

Oh, I'm 16 weeks today! :happydance: I'll post a bump pic tomorrow when I am properly dressed! :haha:


----------



## Canada8

yea congrats! I'm going to post my 17wk pic too!!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats to you too! :D


----------



## Canada8

17 wks!!! yea!!
 



Attached Files:







17wks.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## majm1241

Super cute Canada!!! I can definitely see a difference in my bump from my last weeks bump!!

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/13WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/14WeeksBaby3.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/15WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/16WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## Canada8

i can too majm!!


----------



## babynewbie

Looking good ladies :flower: If i remember ill take a picture of my 17 weeks girly bump later :) i feel/am sooo huge already eek!


----------



## beanhunter

Lovely bumps all!
AFM, 18 weeks tomorrow and my next scan is on 21st feb. I feel good, completely normal TBH and still no bump or movements. Got really annoyed yesterday as was at a party and repeatedly told I'm too small for 18 weeks and was I sure of my dates etc! If my midwife isn't worried what business is it of theirs - my oh thinks it's jealousy that I'm thinner than them and pregnant!


----------



## Bunnikins

I agree with your OH! xx


----------



## majm1241

Looking forward to seeing it babynewbie! 

Beanhunter I too agree with your OH!! Have you looked at the bump posts on Second Tri?? Some of those ladies are so itty bitty for being 20 weeks etc... But everyone carries so different! :kiss:


----------



## majm1241

Bunnikins you are now an onion!! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay! Not long now til youre an onion too! Its hard to imagine a little onion sized baby in there.. so cute! xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness people can be so rude, Women who carry small are lucky! they dont get bad stretch marks!!


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks girls. It's reassuring to have you here. Just made me cross! Hope I avoid stretch marks - been using bio oil for weeks - not sure why I'm bothering if I've not got a bump...


----------



## Bunnikins

keep slapping it on.. preventions better than cure (in fact i dont think there IS a cure for them is there?) Im putting body butter on every day, i figure that if you make the skin nice and soft, it might stretch more easily??


----------



## peacelikeariv

Properly moisturized skin does stretch better. I have been using lotion from the beginning. I am not very good at lotions, makeup etc. So I made a habit of using it right before bed. Keeping it on the nightstand. I now really enjoy this nightly ritual.


----------



## Canada8

yea beanhunter ignore those ppl! with my first, i didn't get a bump until I was 22wks....no one at work knew I was pregnant until I was 6month.....i did the creaming the belly down for the first pregnancy, but got a little stretch marks at 8month!!! but I still recommend keeping the belly moist.....they say stretch marks are in the mother's genes, so if your mom doesn't have, the likelihood of you having is slim....my question is....how come EVERY celebrity who has children NEVER get stretch marks....hahahaha things that make you go hummm


----------



## Bug222

i have been using the bio oil too... hoping it works!!! lol.


----------



## ann89

I never had stretch marks until my first pregnancy and I started getting them around 10 weeks and by the end of the pregnancy my stomach has stretch marks all over it. I believe I get stretch marks verry easily. But I wasn't persistent on the lotion either.


----------



## albs

Im so upset. Ive just been told my scan has been moved from the 16th to the 28th. Thats 3 whole weeks away! Im such a natural worrier and Im so scared that something is wrong. I was just about holding it together knowing my scan was only a week away, but now Ive got to wait the best part of a month! 
DH was sweet when I told him. We live in the back end of beyond and theres nowhere else to go for scan in our town, so he suggested we take a road trip to Perth (500km) away and pay for a private scan. I love the idea, but since we need to buy a new car for the baby in question we cant afford it.
I do love where we live, but the isolation gets frustrating sometimes!


----------



## beanhunter

That's rubbish albs. Why did they change it?


----------



## albs

The only sonographer in our town has gone on emergency leave and they can't get a replacement until the end of the month. Dh happened to see our doc today and she advises going to Perth as I'll be 22 weeks by the time I have the scan which is getting a bit late. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww albs what a pain! Just imaging how exciting it will be though when youve waited THAT long! And baby will look a lot chubbier too. Wow you must have a real shortage of sonographers there... is it nice where you live, and do they pay well? LOL! (Its a bit grim where i scan!) 
Im sure baby will be just fine in there, the chances of anything being wrong are extremely low (i know it doesnt seem like it sometime when you read things on here, but its true). Stay busy and the time will pass xxxx


----------



## albs

Hehe. It's gorgeous here, just google Albany, wa. It's just 400km from anywhere else! I think we're going to hang out and have our scan here at 22 weeks and hope for the best, but I'll see how we go waiting.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I had a sono at my appt yesterday just because they couldnt hear the heartbeat with the doppler AGAIN. GRR! I had to see an obgyn instead of my midwife just because they want me to meet everyone in the practice.. BLEH.. this guy annoyed me SO much! sitting there telling me the doppler was messing up when I KNEW it wasnt obviously, and then he made me get the sono then tried to force me to get MORE blood work done for some obscure tests but I stood my ground and said NO because I had gotten it all done with my DD and it was all normal and we do NOT have the money to be spending on everything the doctors want to push on me, thats why I went with a midwife this time!! BAH! .... ok.. vent over. In any case Baby is doing great.. as I knew he/she would be.. stupid obgyn.


----------



## Canada8

Good golly mrs molly did I ever pop over night! I will post pics on Fri.....awww albs 28th will come fast enough, but I to would be annoyed if my date got pushed that far

ugh frisbeemama that is annoying! I can't believe you have to pay everytime! that is just horrible! prior to me joining BnB, I thought all baby care was free! Pardon the ignorance, I did not know this was a paid service in other countries....do you think they do that so you are forced to pay them?? that is just horrible, but I am sooooo happy baby is doing well! All is well yeah!!


----------



## try4girl

I am due on July 26! Anyone else???


----------



## peacelikeariv

I admire your patience albs! You will get an awesome scan at that many weeks though!

When do you all plan on starting the nursery? I didn't want to do too much, but the more I think about it I am afraid I will not feel like doing anything in the last trimester. We have to completely overhaul this bedroom. New carpet, new paint... I have started cleaning out the closet though.


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv, id be thinking about doing the nursery now if i wasnt in the middle of trying to find a new house. I agree if it needs a lot of work, you might not feel much like it in the 3rd trimester. Id at the very least be planning what needed doing. I cant wait to get started! xx


----------



## Bug222

i keep thinking about starting the nursery... but haven't actually done anything yet. Luckily we don't need to paint it, just clear out all the stuff that is in there and redecorate, buy baby furniture etc. I am superstitious so maybe after 24 weeks I will start.


----------



## frisbeemama12

well we dont even know if we will be in the same STATE 2 months after the baby is born so Im not getting a crib set up or anything because Ill just use a bassinet for the first few months since he/she will be up every few hours anyway hahaha
and Welcome try4girl. The very first post of the thread shows our EDDs. Mines actually the 25th though! Super close! :)


----------



## try4girl

Thank you frisbeemama12, my youngest was born on 7/25. We were shocked (but very happy) to find out we were having another one.


----------



## Canada8

I'm waiting to find out the gender then starting the nursery


----------



## albs

we're renting and our landlady is a little crazy, so we won't be doing any major decorating. but we've already got a cot and changetable. i know it's early, but my parents have been visiting and i only see them once a year, and they wanted to buy us something (first grandkid so they're very excited!) we're just doing everything white for now and then adding colour when we find out the gender. thinking ahead we'd like to have two kids so staying fairly neutral means we'll def be able to use things again. i think we're going to have an animal theme though, i keep seeing gorgeous stuff with lions and elephants and giraffes on.


----------



## peacelikeariv

One of my girlfriends just did the animal theme from pottery barn. It was very expensive, but she registered for most of it. They are adorable!


----------



## albs

i'm trying to make as much stuff as possible so hopefully that should help keep the costs down. the problem is i have more ideas than i have time for! it's only week 2 of term but i'm already hanging out for the holidays to do lots of baby things. 
speaking of work, it's super frustrating today. i've just made a display of some of the kids' artwork and to do this i had to use quite a tall ladder. everybody that walked past my room took it upon themselves to tell me to be carefull and that i shouldn't be climbing so high in my 'condition', but nobody offered to help. last time i checked i wasn't a cripple or an invalid; nor was the kids' work likely to grow wings and fly itself up there!
harumph. 
oh well, the baby's wriggling so i can't stay in a bad mood. i think it likes it when my class leaves because as soon as i sit at my desk to do some work it starts dancing!


----------



## peacelikeariv

I find that annoying as well. If you are going to scold me, do it your own darn self! 

haha the wings comment made me laugh because I told an employee yesterday that samples don't have wings after receiving the "you shouldn't be carrying that" speech.


----------



## Bug222

haha.. i get that at work too.. especially when I the patient I am assigned to is "heavier".. When I hear "you shouldn't be lifting/turning him" I just want to say 1. so why give me this assignment or 2. is my sedated/ventilated patient going to do it for himself?


----------



## albs

first bump pic!
19 weeks and 1 day, and boy i feel like a beached whale! i keep reading about ladies who don't have a bump at all until way past 20 weeks and i get a little bit jealous...
 



Attached Files:







bump 19w1d 002.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## frisbeemama12

Everyone is different Albs, those that gloat about how they dont show yet just cant appreciate the wonderful feeling of HAVING a bump. I LOVE the bump!!! I cant wait until I have that beautiful bump!!


----------



## readyORnot

gorgeous bump albs!


----------



## peacelikeariv

We went to get our u/s this morning!!! We are having a little girl! I am floored, but dh has said girl the entire time. She is measuring perfect for July 12th. 

We were not able to get but two heart chamber shots because she refused to move. We will have to go back in three weeks and see if we can get a shot of the heart, kidneys and face. She was showing none of these today! Doc said our placenta was very posterior making movements easier to feel. 

The only thing she did was stretch out her legs once, and tuck them right back up. Sweet baby girl does not do mornings already.


----------



## readyORnot

peacelikeariv how exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Bug222

oh Peacelike that is such exciting news!!! Congrats on your little girl!!!


----------



## hel_5

Beautiful bump albs

Peacelike that's great news, congrats on your girl

My morning sickness has nearly gone, still got slight all day nausea, but it has been replaced by heartburn :dohh: I hate heartburn, I'm already on my second pack of rennie :nope: x


----------



## beanhunter

So I think I might finally have a bump! What do you think?
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/e6463633.jpg
Sorry if it's massive - don't know how to resize!


----------



## babynewbie

peacelikeariv yay for a girl! :D

albs and beanhunter they are both lovely little bumps! :flower: but omg i am so huge! :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats on team Pink Peacelikeariv!!! Did you think it would be a boy? 
Gorgeous bump beanhunter!!


----------



## Canada8

great looking bumps ladies!
congrats Peacelikeariv!!! That is so exciting! was girl your guess?


----------



## peacelikeariv

A def bump beanhunter! Looks good on you! 

Yes! I thought for sure it was a boy. Dh side of the family has not borne a girl in over 54 years. ALL boys. This is the first on that entire side in a long time :) I didn't even think it was a possibility! God had a good laugh!


----------



## majm1241

albs you have a gorgeous bump!!! :hugs: I'll post my 17 week bump pic tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

peacelikeariv Congrats!!!!! :pink: :kiss:

beanhunter you too have a gorgeous bump!! :kiss:


----------



## biliboi2

Omg i woke up in night with stabbing pain in right hip and I can barely walk with it! Only way to get relief is to lie on left side! Owwwwww!


----------



## hel_5

Beanhunter that's a beautiful bump

Biliboi - ouch I feel your pain, have you tried a nice hot shower? Or a hot water bottle :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

Its a bit better now thanks. Might invest in a pregnancy pillow!


----------



## Luckyeleven

This is the first pic I've taken of my 'bump'. Do you ladies think it looks legitimate?
 



Attached Files:







Bump-20120211-00038.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lysh

Hello ladies!
I have been trying to keep up with posts but a bad poster myself! Considering I probably posted a handful of times since the beginning no one probably remembers me! lol I would love to share in this July excitement with others though....it is such a precious time in our lives!

I love all the baby bump pictures. I just started to show a little bump and some people at my work are noticing too. It is exciting! I am only 17 weeks, but I guess my mom tended to show early.

Congrats to all the girl and boy babies!

We have our 20 week ultrasound scheduled and I actually have a question for those who opted not to find out (we are going to stay team yellow)....
How does that work? Can you only look at the baby when the gender area is not showing or is it too hard to tell either way? I am afraid that we will see something and have the surprise ruined but I want to see our baby at the same time! 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## readyORnot

that's a lovely bump luckyeleven! Of course it looks legit!


----------



## lysh

Luckyeleven- Yep, looks like a baby bump!


----------



## Canada8

Luckyelevn looking great
As for me, I have been suffering from horrible headaches the past two nights.....they make me want to cry :( I also been getting a lot of acid reflex in my chest....any suggestions on what to do? I'm open to help. Thanks ladies


----------



## lysh

Canada- I have been dealing with acid and heartburn since the first tri....some things that have helped me.....

* tums- I take a few a day (it only worked for me though when my acid reflux has already calmed down- it helps keep it at bay but did not help to get rid of it if it was already bad).

* apples - I find that eating an apple helps calm the burn. I think it is the pectin. I eat 1-2 apples a day!

* Small meals throughout the day....when I eat a big meal (which I have been indulging in lately since my appetite is huge now) it acts up more.

* warm shower.....I think I just find it comforting and it helps with stress which helps with reflux.

* Also, make sure you are sitting up after eating...if I lay down it is worse.


----------



## hel_5

Luckyeleven that is a gorgeous bump

Lysh we are team yellow, we were with our last two as well, tbh I have never been able to tell!! Also unless they freeze the pic at that point I think it would be difficult to see (although mine were girls it might be more obvious with a boy :wink:) but tell them when you go in that you don't want to know and they won't tell you/point it out on the screen, with all my scans I have always seen lots of baby they haven't turned the screen away just because I didnt want to know the sex

Canada with headaches I find you have to take paracetamol as soon as you feel the headache coming on, if you take it when the headache is full blown it won't do anything, some nights I've gone to bed really early (7pm!) with a wet flannel over my forehead/eyes and hubby has woken me later (at about 10/11pm) so I can eat. I suffered bad heart burn with my last pregnancy, I agree with everything lysh has said but I also used to sleep with about 4/5 pillows so I was more upright at night, avoid spicy/citrusy foods, eat little and often and speak to your doc or pharmicst, over here we have rennie and gavison both of which are grand during pregnancy, oh and very cold drinks used to set mine off as well :wacko: xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

biliboi2 said:


> Omg i woke up in night with stabbing pain in right hip and I can barely walk with it! Only way to get relief is to lie on left side! Owwwwww!

Oh my, I DEFINITELY know that pain!!! Try sleeping with a pillow (folded so its bulky) in between your legs while you sleep on your side. It always helps me. Hope it gets better soon :(



lysh said:


> We have our 20 week ultrasound scheduled and I actually have a question for those who opted not to find out (we are going to stay team yellow)....
> How does that work? Can you only look at the baby when the gender area is not showing or is it too hard to tell either way? I am afraid that we will see something and have the surprise ruined but I want to see our baby at the same time!
> 
> Happy Saturday!

I would just ask the ultrasound tech not to show you the gender or give if he/she will give you a heads up before they get to that particular part so you can look away :)



Canada8 said:


> Luckyelevn looking great
> As for me, I have been suffering from horrible headaches the past two nights.....they make me want to cry :( I also been getting a lot of acid reflex in my chest....any suggestions on what to do? I'm open to help. Thanks ladies

Oh goodness!! Im so sorry you feel awful! I hope you find what works best for you and makes you feel better soon! I dont know what to do for the reflux Ive been fortunate enough not to have it, but I know too well how painful those headaches can be. Take Tylenol (aka paracetamol) the MINUTE you start feeling the headache, dont wait to see if it will go away because it probably wont, and DRINK TONS OF WATER!! Thats what helped me the most.. Hope you start feeling better dear!

SOOO yesterday was my birthday :) and my DH is taking me out tonight for dinner and a movie for it :happydance: I also got an "edible arrangements" bouquet and if you dont know what it is, its just a bunch of fruit put together to look like flowers and hearts and whatnot. It was sooooo yummy!!! ESPECIALLY since Ive been craving fruity juices or fruit itself or fruit smoothies lately. YUM. I dont have my gender scan until the first week of March, I cant wait to find out!!!! We arent going to tell family until we can be there in person to tell them. It will be mine and DHs secret for a while :haha:


----------



## lysh

Thanks hel_5 for the information!

I also wanted to add one thing about headaches....depending on the type of headache, I find that a warm compress ( I got one of those microwavable eye pillows) can help.


----------



## Canada8

Thanks sooooo much ladies! I am going to do all the things you said! I did notice that when I ate an apple yesterday, I did feel a lot better! You all are lifesavers and make me not worry as much, kisses

Happy happy diva,born,day Frisbee!!! Edible arrangements are soooooo yummy!! What a great gift


----------



## albs

Apples and almonds both helped my reflux. At one point I was eating about 4 apples a day!


----------



## biliboi2

Frisbeemama do you know what this pain is?


----------



## Luckyeleven

Thank you ladies :)


----------



## readyORnot

i wonder if anyone can advise: I've struggled with dreadful nausea for about 12 weeks now and no real appetite, but more recently i seem to be throwing up more often. I seemed to be at my best when i forced myself to eat every 3-4 hours including during the night, but i just can't force it any more so tend to throw up in the mornings when my stomach is empty or i've just eaten. After being sick my desire to eat goes from low to absolute zero and add to that the reflux and taste buds gone haywire i'm really struggling with food right now.
Any suggestions? All that talk of apples made me go and get one but it's actually made me feel queasier.


----------



## frisbeemama12

biliboi2 said:


> Frisbeemama do you know what this pain is?

the hip pain? it could be a bunch of different things, sometimes it could be because of the stretching of your muscles as your getting bigger, or just because youre laying on your side more and more lately.. either that or it could be something much more painful like your uterus getting big and pushing on nerves.. I had a friend who (when she was about 35 weeks) there was a nerve her lo was pushing on that hurt her back so bad.. it went away once he was born though.


----------



## mumj18

Hi everyone!
How are we all?
I'm due 20th July :D

xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi mumj. Im due 5 days before u, ive been getting the hip pain too from laying on my side i think. Ive ordered a pregnancy pillow from amazon but it hasnt arrived yet. I cant wait! Il let u know if it helps.


----------



## lysh

Hi mumj- I am due the 21st! 
I started with lower back pain last night that throbbed......I am going to look for a body pillow myself to see if it helps.


----------



## hel_5

Hi Mumj, I'm due the 13th

For some reason last night both my hips hurt :wacko: think it's time to send DH into the attic to find my pillows!


----------



## Canada8

Hi mumj, Im due on July 13th welcome


----------



## majm1241

Hi new gals! I'm due July 20th myself! 

My hips hurt occasionally but my boppy body pillow must be helping. Either I had food poisoning (mild case) or I ate something that my body hated cuz I was super sick last night!!! My tummy still is not 100%!!!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Hiya!! I'm due on the 18th


----------



## Mork

Hello, I'm due on the 7th :) xx


----------



## mumj18

Aww I feel so welcomed :D
Lovely to see people due near me.
Hope the pillows help ladies!
My MIL has just phoned to say my SIL is pregnant too - our firsts are 6 months apart with mine being the youngest and my MIL is not interested in anything she does because it's 'old news'.
Call me selfish but I am unbelievably gutted, these two are due 3 weeks apart.
xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Welcome new ladies! I never went out and got a large body pillow because the boppy pillow we got at our shower worked perfectly :haha: I hope you ladies feel better! Im going to go nap -.- the DH took me out last night for my birthday/Valentines day. Dinner and a movie!! it was so much fun but we didnt get home until about 11 so I went to bed about 1130... I normally am in bed by 1030 haha I was EXHAUSTED!! so Im going to take a nap!


----------



## majm1241

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/17WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## beanhunter

Looking good majm! My bump has disappeared again! Very weird...


----------



## Bunnikins

Beanhunter mine did that last week. I think it was mainly just bloat! (its kind of back now though...)


----------



## majm1241

Thanls y'all. How did it disappear?? I feel like mine is bigger at times and then smaller too. LOL


----------



## lysh

My bump changes...definitely a little baby bump but when I eat the bloating makes it look bigger than it really is right now!


----------



## majm1241

Oh yes!!! The bloating after I ate tonight totally made me look full blown preggers!! Lol


----------



## sammycaine

I'm a plus size momma, but I have definatly noticed a difference in my belly. I love actually looking pregnant rather than just fat. Have any of you been on your back and then lift your head like doing a crunch and seen that big lump just under your ribs? It's so funny my dh thinks its gross! LOL

We were also having the name discussion again last night and realized we are pretty screwed for boys names. We don't like anything! U/S on the 21st here's hopping for a little girl! LOL


----------



## readyORnot

wow I think there's about 5 of us with ultrasounds on the 21st!


----------



## beanhunter

Add me to the 21st USS team! :happydance:
Not sure what on earth is up with the ever changing bump - guess it's stuff rearranging. Just wish I was feeling convincing movement but apparently have an anterior placenta so might not for weeks :(


----------



## frisbeemama12

same here beanhunter :/


----------



## lysh

Sammie- We are having difficultly deciding on a boys name we like too. We do not have our U/S until March 6th, but we are not going to find out so we will need to come up with something just in case!


----------



## biliboi2

Our baby boy's name is Ilau (pronounced Eli) - cant quite decide on a middle name yet.


----------



## ozzi

Just thought I'd give you all an update, as I haven't been on here for a while. We had our 20 (ish) week scan yesterday.. it all went well and bubs is looking good :thumbup: We also decided if little one didn't present themselves in all their glory, we would have a surprise, so... :yellow: it is :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## peacelikeariv

When I wake up on my back and have to pee, my bump is massive! As soon as I stand up, it all goes away. DH thinks this is hilarious! I have been experiencing the headache too. It has happened twice, but both were ALL DAY long aches! I could feel it from my neck, through my teeth and out the top of my head! Ouch! I didn't try tylenol because I thought I just needed water. Nope! This is a true hormone headache. Water doesn't touch it!

Happy Valentines to all of you ladies! Little girls grandpa got her a Valentines today! Very sweet pink giraffe. And thus the spoiling began...


----------



## Bunnikins

Aw thats cute. I still havent bought anything for my girl, and neither has anyone else cos i told them all not to just yet! (paranoia...). My poor little one owns nothing at the minute, but im sure after the 20 week scan, she will have lots!


----------



## HarrietO

Bunnikins said:


> Aw thats cute. I still havent bought anything for my girl, and neither has anyone else cos i told them all not to just yet! (paranoia...). My poor little one owns nothing at the minute, but im sure after the 20 week scan, she will have lots!

I just bought the first onesie on Tuesday, and that was a unisex one and I only did it because it had a frog and said "I'm TOADALLY in love with my Nana!" and it was Valentine's Day & My mom wishes to be called Nana, so I took a pic of it and posted it on Facebook for her. She is alone this Valentine's Day, & I wanted to do something special for her. 

Other than that the only things we have purchased are books. This child is going to be a book millionaire. She will own aprox. every little golden book ever published by the time she is born. Her daddy buys her 2 or three every time we go to the store. But he reads to her every night, so it is worth it. lol


----------



## majm1241

Ozzi what a beautiful scan pic! :hugs:

peacelikeariv That is too cute! LOL 

Bunnikins I have not bought anything new for this baby yet either. Waiting to find out the sex and see if I am really having a girl and we will go from there. 

HarrietO that onesie sounds adorable!! :lol: We too have TONS of books! My kids LOVE books and I love to read too!

AFM, I have been having HORRIBLE Heartburn and indigestion since yesterday. No matter what I eat! :cry:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi guys, I know it has been a while since I posted. I just wanted to say that I'm glad everyone is doing well. I won't bore you with my issues ...just counting down the days until I see LO...monday at 8am!!! EEK!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

I think my bump is trying to "pop". Last night I could hardly sleep for what I think is this round ligament nonsense! It wasn't terribly painful just achey. If I tried rolling over hips first it felt like a stabbing pain. I am back to rights this morning though. Any ideas?? Is it too soon to "pop"?


----------



## HarrietO

peacelikeariv said:


> I think my bump is trying to "pop". Last night I could hardly sleep for what I think is this round ligament nonsense! It wasn't terribly painful just achey. If I tried rolling over hips first it felt like a stabbing pain. I am back to rights this morning though. Any ideas?? Is it too soon to "pop"?

No, it is not too soon to pop. You are half way done! lol I popped a few weeks ago, and now I just feel bigger every day. I have been struggling to sleep as well for several weeks. My hips are KILLING me, and if I stay on one side too long I can feel that same achy stretching you described. I think I am gonna try to buy a pregnancy pillow & see if that helps. I know part of my problem is that I have spoiled my OH, as he has always slept with one of his legs thrown over me, and now I just can't take that. He tries his best not to, but after he falls asleep it is an automatic action. lol


----------



## Luckyeleven

peacelikeariv said:


> I think my bump is trying to "pop". Last night I could hardly sleep for what I think is this round ligament nonsense! It wasn't terribly painful just achey. If I tried rolling over hips first it felt like a stabbing pain. I am back to rights this morning though. Any ideas?? Is it too soon to "pop"?

I started getting that two days ago too. When I woke up this morning, my stomach felt really hard, it felt like my uterus had moved up to my belly button but when I got out of bed it disappeared and was no longer hard..:haha:


----------



## Bunnikins

Luckyeleven said:


> peacelikeariv said:
> 
> 
> I think my bump is trying to "pop". Last night I could hardly sleep for what I think is this round ligament nonsense! It wasn't terribly painful just achey. If I tried rolling over hips first it felt like a stabbing pain. I am back to rights this morning though. Any ideas?? Is it too soon to "pop"?
> 
> I started getting that two days ago too. When I woke up this morning, my stomach felt really hard, it felt like my uterus had moved up to my belly button but when I got out of bed it disappeared and was no longer hard..:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah ive had that exact same thing. I wake up and put my hand on my tummy and think ooh its bigger today, and hard.. not just squishy fat! Then i get up, empty my bladder and its back to squishy fatness again :coffee:

Aww i LOVE the sound of that TOADALLY love my nana. Haha, so cute! I never thought about buying books! I need to start buying i think, she needs to do plenty of reading since she'll be one of the youngest at school!


----------



## HarrietO

Bunnikins said:


> :
> 
> Aww i LOVE the sound of that TOADALLY love my nana. Haha, so cute! I never thought about buying books! I need to start buying i think, she needs to do plenty of reading since she'll be one of the youngest at school!

Books have been #1 on our list of things to buy since day one. Both OH & I are avid readers and always have been. We attribute that to the fact that we were both read to consistently as children. I was able to read before I started school, and I honestly believe it is because I was read to daily and memorized my favorite books. I knew them word for word and would "read" them to myself. That progressed into recognizing the same words in new books and so forth. They worked with me constantly and it paid off. 

I also love the bonding time it gives us. We spend at least 20 min. a night in bed with him reading to her in my belly and talking to her. It is very special time that I will always treasure.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I LOVE listening to our DD "reading" she has a few books memorized and will "read" when shes supposed to go to sleep, we let her have 2 books after lights out, but she has nightlights so she can still see her pages. I think its the best thing ever to promote early reading habits!


----------



## albs

so yesterday should have been my 20 week scan, but it was cancelled. i was sulking quite a bit, and i'm sure the baby knew as i got my first proper kicks! 2 or 3 of them, really clear! it was like he/she was trying to say 'don't worry, i'm still here!'
i didn't tell work that my scan had been cancelled so i still took the afternoon off which was nice. work sucks at the moment. on wednesday i got kicked and yelled at by a kid in another class. i get so cross when people say that teachers get paid too much or get too many holidays. what exactly is the correct pay for a pregnant lady getting kicked and abused?! anyway, had the afternoon with DH which was lovely, esp as he's going to be working up to 80 hours a week for the next couple of months. 
hope everyone else has had a great week and that people's scans are going well.


----------



## readyORnot

albs do you have a new scan date yet?


----------



## albs

Yeah, the 28th. Can't wait!!


----------



## lysh

Albs- I am a teacher too....don't even get me started on the lack of respect our profession has these days. We have become the scapegoats and it is disgusting. I wish people who complained about teachers could spend 6 months in our shoes. Yes there are lazy teachers out there but that is not the majority, it is just what the media and politicians focus on. I don't think many would even make it three months. 


But anyways, I wont go on about that since this is not a teaching forum! lol

I am not sleeping well....back and hips hurt. Body pillow is not helping either. Then yesterday I slipped on ice going down my stairs. Thankfully I fell in a way that would not cause harm to the baby.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I find out my monkey's gender on the 28th! I'm pretty excited as I'll be 21 weeks and haven't had a scan since 10 weeks! If monkey wasn't moving so much I'd be worried!


----------



## biliboi2

We're off for our 20 week scan on Monday. Hopefully all is well. My bump is round now and I think looks more than just fat, but more so when I sit down rather than stand up.


----------



## frisbeemama12

yay!! Ill be stalking this thread on monday!! I cant wait to find out the gender!! I still have a little over 2 weeks to wait for my scan! GAH!


----------



## majm1241

My scan is not until March 1st. I will be 19+6 and I have not had a scan since 7+4 so I am SSSOOO Anxious!!!!! I am 18 weeks today! :yipee: My little monkey likes to kick my bladder already!!! I almost lost it so many times yesterday and made it just in time. :lol: I also see that baby likes to lay in my lower right and makes me feel uncomfortable if I want to sit with my legs up and bent to my right side while on the couch.


----------



## HarrietO

majm1241 said:


> My scan is not until March 1st. I will be 19+6 and I have not had a scan since 7+4 so I am SSSOOO Anxious!!!!! I am 18 weeks today! :yipee: My little monkey likes to kick my bladder already!!! I almost lost it so many times yesterday and made it just in time. :lol: I also see that baby likes to lay in my lower right and makes me feel uncomfortable if I want to sit with my legs up and bent to my right side while on the couch.

My next scan is March 1st also, although I have had 3 scans already (I'm high risk) I will 20w6d, so I am exactly a week ahead of you. Mine has been pretending my bladder is a trampoline for a couple of weeks now. FUN!


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay my scan is on 1st march too! Less than 2 weeks now! xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

mine isnt until the 5th!! BLEH!
Im so excited to see whos having what and if their guesses were right!!!! Im guessing that mines a boy... :)


----------



## majm1241

So, I am not alone!!! :yipee: LOL I am sssooo Excited!!!!


----------



## majm1241

I'm guessing mine is a girl. I was right with my other children so we will see! LOL


----------



## try4girl

I get to have my scan on the 27th but I am not find the out the sex. My husband is. He can't wait (I hope he can keep it with out slipping) I always wanted to be surprised but with all my other pregnant. they have let it slip when they have called with the Amino results (I have decided against having one this time well that is unless at my scan on the 27th they see something they are worried about fingers crossed they don't) I am high risk so I am hoping for the best but will go with the flow. But if anyone wants they can send girl vibes.


----------



## Peters Pooky

I think my monkey is a boy :)


----------



## hel_5

Our scan is the 1st as well

I think I must have popped on like Thursday, I worked mon, tues and wed and no-one mentioned my bump but yesterday everyone was shocked at how big I looked, but I just feel I look the same :shrug:

The only thing that helps with my hips is hot showers, I can't get comfy in the bath :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## lysh

Wow- there are a lot of scans on the 1st!!! Mine is the 6th- but we are not finding out the gender. It will be a little hard, but we want the surprise! I am not even sure what gender I think the baby is.


----------



## frisbeemama12

hel_5 said:


> Our scan is the 1st as well
> 
> I think I must have popped on like Thursday, I worked mon, tues and wed and no-one mentioned my bump but yesterday everyone was shocked at how big I looked, but I just feel I look the same :shrug:
> 
> The only thing that helps with my hips is hot showers, I can't get comfy in the bath :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

oh my goodness, same thing here! I popped a little bit I now have a definite bump! 
Baby likes to lay directly against my spine so I definitely understand the uncomfortable thing.. what helps me is resting on my hands and knees and kindof rocking a little bit. Im not even huge but it helps soooooo much! It helps my hips too.. just something to try :thumbup:


----------



## peacelikeariv

I am so happy everyone is popping! I have a girlfriend that is two weeks away from her due date. I am hoping I can use a hair tie on my jeans until she is ready and willing to give up her maternity clothes! 

Joann's Fabrics is having a huge President's Day Sale for you stateside ladies. I went yesterday for fabric for bibs and a moby wrap. I bought $68 worth of fabric for $24! If you sew, go this weekend! 

I didn't know what I was going to do with a little girl, but after shopping for material yesterday I cannot wait! Girl stuff is so cute!:happydance:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Oh and all flannel is 50% off, great for burp cloths. I picked up four styles!


----------



## frisbeemama12

AWESOME! I was thinking about going to Joanns tomorrow. You have now made up my mind :)


----------



## hel_5

frisbeemama12 said:


> hel_5 said:
> 
> 
> Our scan is the 1st as well
> 
> I think I must have popped on like Thursday, I worked mon, tues and wed and no-one mentioned my bump but yesterday everyone was shocked at how big I looked, but I just feel I look the same :shrug:
> 
> The only thing that helps with my hips is hot showers, I can't get comfy in the bath :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx
> 
> oh my goodness, same thing here! I popped a little bit I now have a definite bump!
> Baby likes to lay directly against my spine so I definitely understand the uncomfortable thing.. what helps me is resting on my hands and knees and kindof rocking a little bit. Im not even huge but it helps soooooo much! It helps my hips too.. just something to try :thumbup:Click to expand...

If my DH caught me doing that he would have a heart attack, as that's what I do when I'm in labour :rofl: and I labour so quickly he would not be amused, actually that might be a good joke... :haha:


----------



## sammycaine

I think I am having a girl. And i would hate to wish away a long weekend, but my scan is 0830 tuesday morning!! eeeeek!


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi all , just sharing with you a 4D pic i got the other day... was messing around at work. Its a bit rubbish, but gives you a kind of idea of what our babies look like. I think its weird how you can see the open fontanelle (soft spot) on the head so well! Bit scary.. and you can tell how rubbish the machine is too!
 



Attached Files:







3dhedge.png
File size: 134.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## majm1241

I popped!!!

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/17WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/18WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## readyORnot

awesome!

On another note, if anyone is suffering from sickness or knows anyone who is suffering from sickness (including nausea but any severity including hyperemesis), here are some resources you might find useful (especially if your healthcare practitioner is one of those people who fobs you off with "stop being a big baby and go eat a cracker").

Hyperemesis Education & Research foundation (based in USA)

Pregnany sickness charity (UK based) 

www.motherisk.org  (Canada)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My anomaly scan is 5th March (our wedding anniversary!), but we're planning on sticking with Team Yellow. This will be Tiddler's fourth scan (I'm high risk too) but even so I'm really excited!

I think I've popped in the past few days -- belly is round now instead of 'poochy', and my kids tell me I look huge.

No other complaints except that I'm still incredibly thirsty all the time. As pregnancy niggles go, that's something I can live with.


----------



## Luckyeleven

My scan is on monday next week, 27th! I already know gender but it would be great to get a confirmation and to make sure everything's fine :)


----------



## peacelikeariv

13w and 19w Big difference! 

So no one warned me the hip pain would be this bad! I thought it would be kinda achey like everything else has been. WRONG! Stabbing pain!!! It feels like the leg pains when you were going through a growth spurt as a kid concentrated to your hip! That was a bad secret to keep all you moms out there! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







13wbump1.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6









19wbump3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all! I just had my anatomy scan and am please to say we are on team :pink:!!!!!!!!!

I cried like a blubbering idiot when the tech told me it was a girl.


----------



## frisbeemama12

InVivo, I have my scan on the 5th as well! yay! I hope yours goes well!! Im definitely NOT team yellow hahaha Im definitely finding out!!
Lucky, I hope you get the reassurance you need :) Im sure your LO is just fine
Peacelikeariv, have you tried sleeping with a pillow bulked up between your knees? that usually helps my hips! Either that or try resting on your hands and knees and kindof rocking side to side a little bit, sometimes that can help :thumbup:


----------



## biliboi2

Well we've got to go back Thursday cos he was lying facing the ground, so the sonographer got all the other measurements apart from the heart. She saw it beating but couldn't get measurements. Apparently if I had drunk my water an hour before the appointment (as told for the 12 week appointment), my bladder would have been full and it would have been easier to get him to turn over. Hubby is not impressed that he has got to come back from working away Thurs dinner time and go back thurs pm! Oh well, I know now!


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats overcomer!

Please help me girls. I'm so so nervous about my scan tomorrow. I don't have a noticeable bump, but my tummy is def hard below my tummy button, and don't feel any movement. I'm so worried we are going to get bad news. Things have been so crap recently with mum being ill I'm a nervous wreck. Also going back to where I was when I first got news she was sick (right after my 12 wk scan) is making me anxious.


----------



## biliboi2

Fingers crossed beanhunter. Not everyone gets a large bump by now, or feels movement (people with anterior placentas wont feel movement till much later) x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Dont worry about it until you have to Beanhunter, I didnt show with my DD until I was about 25 weeks along. I will be thinking about you and crossing all crossables that everything is fine with your LO :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

beanhunter said:


> Congrats overcomer!
> 
> Please help me girls. I'm so so nervous about my scan tomorrow. I don't have a noticeable bump, but my tummy is def hard below my tummy button, and don't feel any movement. I'm so worried we are going to get bad news. Things have been so crap recently with mum being ill I'm a nervous wreck. Also going back to where I was when I first got news she was sick (right after my 12 wk scan) is making me anxious.

worrying isn't going to help you hon, so please just wait until tomorrow and hopefully everything's just fine. Not everyone gets a bump by now, and although personally my own bump is huge I also haven't felt any movement at all. I have my scan tomorrow too, so hopefully we'll both get to see happy, healthy, bouncy babies tomorrow.
All the best!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on team pink Overcomer!!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Overcomer - Great news on the girl! We are starting to outnumber them!

Frisbee- I have tried the pillow, but dh and I sleep right up under one another and either he or I kick it out of the way. :) I will try the rocking if this keeps up. Better not try it at work...

Biliboi - Don't feel bad. I drank all the water plus some because I wanted a good scan too. She still refused to move :). I told the tech if she kept pushing down low I was not going to be responsible for the mess. haha I am ok with not getting all the right shots because now we get to go back in a few weeks and see her again!

Beanhunter - I will be thinking of you. I hope it is a little girl that looks just like your momma. How amazing would that be? I had a girlfriend with a posterior placenta, but she swore she never felt a thing until 23 weeks. Some babes are just content to sit still. Good Luck.


----------



## beanhunter

Peace - that's so cute. I look very like my mummy so hope this little one does too! We are staying team :yellow: I think....


----------



## afisppq

I am still wearing my pre-pregnancy jeans! Everyone pops out at different times, try not to worry about it. My friend is 4 weeks behind me and she looks like she is 1 month ahead of me, our bodies are all different.


----------



## sammycaine

Just got home from our scan and we are team :pink: ! The tech was not 100% sure. Little one was wiggling and waving and bouncing around, with her legs balled up to her chest. She did stretch out occasionally but just long enough to get a glimpse and then curl up again.

Will have to go back in a few weeks for a measurement she missed but then hopefully we can be 100% sure!

With as much as she is moving around, i have not felt any movement so far, so don't feel bad if you haven't!

Congrats everyone who has had scan lately, and fingers crossed for everyone who has them coming up soon!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Overcomer & sammycaine on Team :pink: !!! :hugs: I feel like the 1st will take FOREVER to get here now!!! :( LOL 

I have been feeling kicks and not just flutters now. All down low and both sides but mainly in the middle. Something to look for is a vibration feeling down in your cha cha. That is baby kicking too. :thumbup:


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks for your support girls. It was fine and here she/he is....

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/d615be38.jpg


----------



## majm1241

AWE!!! Cute lil baby you have there! :kiss:


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY!!! Im glad everything is just fine Beanhunter :happydance: What a beautiful scan!


----------



## beanhunter

All I need is bunnikins guess now....
I thought I might have seen boy bits but my husband wasn't convinced!


----------



## overcomer79

Yay bean!! So glad for you!! Just a word, I didn't feel DS until I was 23 weeks and then he was jabbing my cervix!! I had an anterior placenta with him.

I can't believe how close July seems to be now! I mean just think of it...when we first found out, we weren't even in the same year we all are due!! I look at the sept and oct threads and all I can think of is "wow they have a long way to go"...

Am I the only one that feels time is flying? Now though wonder if it will slow down since I know what we are having.

My son was so cute this morning. We have already named our daughter and am using her name and my son rubs my stomach and says "hey Ginny"...nickname for Virginia.


----------



## ann89

majm1241 said:


> Congrats Overcomer & sammycaine on Team :pink: !!! :hugs: I feel like the 1st will take FOREVER to get here now!!! :( LOL
> 
> I have been feeling kicks and not just flutters now. All down low and both sides but mainly in the middle. Something to look for is a vibration feeling down in your cha cha. That is baby kicking too. :thumbup:

Congrats!! My scan is on the 29th! I'm thinking we're having a boy!


----------



## ann89

beanhunter said:


> Thanks for your support girls. It was fine and here she/he is....
> 
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/d615be38.jpg

Beautiful scan!


----------



## Bug222

Beautiful scan picture beanhunter!!!!

Congrats on team pink SammyCaine!

EEkkk detail scan for me today.. im so nervous!


----------



## Canada8

Hey all! it been a long time! I just came back from Mexico and getting caught up! congrats on all of the gender scans....it looks like team pink is in full force! cute pic bean hunter.....I think i am having a boy.....i find out tomorrow....I have totally popped! I look about 6months lol, plus the all you can eat resort didn't help much lol but I am loving it


----------



## peacelikeariv

Lovely scan!! 

Yay for more girls! Be sure to pm biliboi and let her put you on the front page with your results. Please do the same if you are yellow! I admire you ladies, for I do not have the patience :thumbup:


----------



## lysh

Congrats on all the baby girls!!!! Love the scan too Beanhunter! 

Time does seem like it is flying now, I just can't wait though to truly feel the baby. Every now and then I feel a flutter which is exciting, but I am looking forward to knowing it is not my imagination!


----------



## Bug222

here is my little baby bug! we wanted to stay team yellow so no gender reveal!
 



Attached Files:







A 0003.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## beanhunter

Cute bug! Glad I'm not the only :yellow: team member!


----------



## majm1241

Canada!!!! Omg I can't wait to see what your scan reveals!!! :D and uh, bump pic please! :D

Bug such a beautiful baby!!! :hugs: I am so impatient that I have to find out the sex at my scan! You ladies rock!!!!


----------



## Canada8

Ahhhh 3 hrs till my scan! I'm guessing boy


----------



## hel_5

Congrats bean that a lovely scan, with my first I didn't show or feel any kicks for ages, at my 20 week scan I was still wearing my normal clothes and just looked a little chubby!!

Congrats on the baby girls

Hope your scan goes well Canada xx


----------



## Canada8

ahhhhh I'm having a girl!!! I will post my girly belly today after I calm down lol


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations ladies!! xx


----------



## beanhunter

Another girl? This thread is getting very pink!


----------



## hel_5

Congrats Canada, so many girls, better not tell DH as he is hoping for a boy, although did say earlier there would be no point in having a girl as our eldest would just dress him up and put make-up on him! :haha:


----------



## Canada8

ahahahahaha hel_5


----------



## peacelikeariv

YAY! Congratulations! 

Does anyone else have trouble making the rollover pop up go away? If I accidentally hit it, it stays on the screen and the close button doesn't work! Urrggghh! I have to shut down IE.


----------



## Canada8

Celina 20wks!!
My very tanned belly!!
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









Celina20wks.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on the beautiful scan and team pink Canada!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay for team pink Canada!!! What made you think it was a boy?? just a feeling? I had a dream last night that I was looking for a blue (boy) passie!! hmmmmm :haha:


----------



## Canada8

deep down i thought girl and ALL of my dreams said girl with the exception to one last week where I had a boy and he died...which scared the crap out of me. I was just saying boy because everyone said girl to me, which I thought was because I have boys already, and the chinese gender/ring test and quizzes said girl....I just put boy in my mind so that I did not get any feeling of disappointment if girl.....but my dreams always clearly stated girl


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay congrats to all those who have had their scans. Its great to see so many fellow team :pink: There are lots of gorgeous summery baby girl outfits out there, its exciting! 

Bean there is no evidence of gender on your scan.. I reckon :pink: but thats just a gut feeling! :thumbup:


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks for looking bunnikins. I didn't reckon you'd be able to tell on that pic either. I'm suspicious I might have see some little boy bits but far from convinced!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Canada!!!!! :hugs: I still have 1 week and 1 day and 1 hour until I find out!!! Grrrrrr!!!! :growlmad: :lol:

P.S. You have a LOVELY VERY Tan Bump!! :pink:


----------



## futurephotos

It's been such a long time since I checked in with this thread- I've got some reading to catch up on everyone! 2 more weeks until I get my gender scan- yay!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Haha thats funny Canada! I dreamt of all boy things with our DD so it just goes to show its never truely accurate though  I find out on the 5th!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Canada8

Yea frisbeemamma I can't wait to hear your results and everyone elses


----------



## lysh

A lot of pink showing up!!! So other than me, how many team yellows are out there? I hope the techs do not slip at our scan!

By the way, I feel like I popped last night and it is not from bloating! Does it usually just happen quickly like that??? I went from a little pooch to all of a sudden I am looking a bit preggos!


----------



## try4girl

I am team yellow. I get my scan on Monday the 27th and I all I want to hear is that the baby is heathy. This is my 4th pregnancy and have had two that make me high risk. So we want good news..... So please think happy thoughts.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ill be thinking of you try4! I hope this one gives you no worries :)
Heres a bump pic for you ladies!!
18 weeks today!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0121.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Canada8

So nice frisbeemamma!

Question.....how many of the women listed on page one are still in this group? I don't recognize a lot of the names


----------



## majm1241

Try4 I am praying for you to have good news. I was high risk with Bryelle due to fluid around her heart. 

Fris that is a very beautiful bump! :hugs:

Canada I don't recognise a bunch either. I must say though, I feel the love in this group. When I was pg with Bryelle the November group I was in was very cliquely (sp.?) and I got ignored so much that I left the group. :cry: I am trying to make sure I talk to everyone here that posts!!! :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Me and bug222 are yellow too!


----------



## hel_5

I'm team yellow too!


----------



## Conina

I'm still stalking, ladies!! 20 week scan today - can't wait!! And we're staying team yellow


----------



## Luckyeleven

Hope everything goes well for you Conina :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Im still stalking too! Had our 20 week scan and we are staying team yellow! More than halfway through now 

Hope everyone is feeling well x


----------



## Canada8

Majm what a lovely comment you posted about this group! I too feel the love. As soon as I got back from Mexico, I ran on here. My hubby thinks I'm obsessed with BnB Ahahahaha. It is so nice to hear from some of the stalkers lol! If ou ever wanna chat, we are here! And it is so amazing and great for all the patience in this group by staying team yellow! The outcome announcements will be great!

Arm, I am such a damn planner its disgisting lol....I am even a financial planner by trade lol! I was loosing my hair not knowing Ahahahaha but I am so glad that so many of you stayed team yellow so I can join you with excitements when these July babies are born! Yea!!


----------



## Bunnikins

I think its a nice friendly group too. Im a bit jealous of the willpower of the team yellows actually. Im the sort of person who goes hunting for my christmas presents around my house... i just dont do surprises, even though its great when they happen. They say it makes you push baby out better when you dont know and it must be lovely to ring family up when youve had baby and tell them the news. Conina and Try4, hope your scans go well. Im sure they will! xxx


----------



## Conina

I can't say I'm being that patient staying team yellow - the hospital I go to has a policy of not telling you, no matter what. So we'd have to go private to find out.

Still, a girl in my work has just had a baby. Before she had it she told everyone a) it was a girl and b) what the name was going to be. 

When we got the email round saying "X had a baby girl and she's called her Y", everyone's reaction was along the lines of "Well yeah - we knew all that..." I'd like an element of surprise!!


----------



## Canada8

Bunnikins said:


> I think its a nice friendly group too. Im a bit jealous of the willpower of the team yellows actually. Im the sort of person who goes hunting for my christmas presents around my house... i just dont do surprises, even though its great when they happen. They say it makes you push baby out better when you dont know and it must be lovely to ring family up when youve had baby and tell them the news. Conina and Try4, hope your scans go well. Im sure they will! xxx


Ahahahaha I do the same thing at Christmas!!!


----------



## pitty

Hi all,
Im still stalking, 

Had our 20 weeks scan a week an half ago, everything measured great, no problems, staying team yellow, the Tech asked before he started the scan if we were finding out, I said no straight away so Hubby didnt get a chance to say different.
Its funny as I always wanted to know while we were ttc (took 2 years) and Hubby didnt want to know, no we ae pregnant he changed his mind and so did I, but I won and we are team yellow


----------



## peacelikeariv

20 weeks today! Half way! Woo Hoo!

I am too much of a planner by nature to be yellow. Not that I am buying all pink, but being the first one, I wanted to be as prepared as possible...(hahaha says all of you mommas out there)

We are however keeping her name a secret once we figure it out :)


----------



## futurephotos

Peace, me too. I neeed to know, lol! But we're not going to tell the name until after it is born.


----------



## Bunnikins

Yep, im keeping the name a secret too. Its nothing wacky, but got to have at least one surprise for people when she is born.


----------



## biliboi2

Well we went back for a rescan. Had to empty my bladder, tried lying in different positions, then got sent out to wait for 15 mins to see if he would turn. Finally she got the measurements of the heart that she needed. So all ok! And we had a nice sonographer this time :)


----------



## try4girl

biliboi2 said:


> Well we went back for a rescan. Had to empty my bladder, tried lying in different positions, then got sent out to wait for 15 mins to see if he would turn. Finally she got the measurements of the heart that she needed. So all ok! And we had a nice sonographer this time :)

Glad to hear you got the measurements that you needed. I always stress when the baby doesn't want to let the person look


----------



## frisbeemama12

this IS a wonderful group!! I am constantly on Bnb hahahaha. I am so envious of you Team Yellow ladies!! I only WISH I had that much patience haha I DEFINITELY want to know and this is our second one :haha: I plan too much and want to be prepared.. I hated that with our DAUGHTER a couple people would ask me if it was a boy or a girl when they saw her.. even though she had a pink blanket over her... SERIOUSLY?!?! oh well.. all the more reason why I want gender specific things!


----------



## try4girl

frisbeemama12 said:


> this IS a wonderful group!! I am constantly on Bnb hahahaha. I am so envious of you Team Yellow ladies!! I only WISH I had that much patience haha I DEFINITELY want to know and this is our second one :haha: I plan too much and want to be prepared.. I hated that with our DAUGHTER a couple people would ask me if it was a boy or a girl when they saw her.. even though she had a pink blanket over her... SERIOUSLY?!?! oh well.. all the more reason why I want gender specific things!

Thats ok my little boy (pic to the left) is ALWAYS called a girl cause he has curls that I am not ready to cut. It really makes me laugh when he has the I am the little brother shirt on. GRRRRR LOL


----------



## ann89

So many girls so far! And lots of team yellow! Go ladies! 6 days until my gender scan. I'll be finding out the sex. I'm very excited.


----------



## Mork

Hey all, I'm not on the first page but i am a follower of this thread and i am staying team yellow (we did with my dd too!)
Its such an exciting stage of pregnancy we are at now - all the scans, hearing the heartbeats, feeling movement and of course getting definate bumps :) xx


----------



## biliboi2

If anyone else wants to be added just pm me with all the details.


----------



## Keebs

Hello ladies, I am another who's still stalking and silently cheering everyone on. I find this a very comforting thread to lurk upon.

Have had my anomoly scan and opted not to find out the sex, I do think it will be a boy though. congratulations to all the ladies who have had their scans and good luck to everyone still waiting :flower:


PS with regards to gender confusion, as a child I had shoulder length curls, flouncy dresses, frilly socks and still people would stop my mum and complement her on her little boy :haha: :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Well we had our scan, and everything was perfect - all developing normally and everything. But the photos were crap, worse than the 10 week scan. Not worth posting... :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mlyn26

Have my anomaly scan tomorrow - quite late at 22 weeks! Hope everything is ok with the baby x


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations to all the ladies who just had your scans! I had mine tuesday but the picture isn't very good.

We're staying team yellow too.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Conina said:


> Well we had our scan, and everything was perfect - all developing normally and everything. But the photos were crap, worse than the 10 week scan. Not worth posting... :growlmad::growlmad:

That stinks!! you think its the techs fault? I wouldve told them to see if they could get a clearer picture :haha: I always speak my mind though ESPECIALLY when its to doctors hahahaha

Good luck tomorrow Mlyn!!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm another lurker... I don't post often but read daily :) I have my anomaly scan on Tuesday! I'm pretty excited and very impatient to find out the baby's gender... Pretty sure I'm team blue!


----------



## Hopefull mum

Hey guys I'm new to bnb! I'm 18 weeks pregnant due 28th of July :) 
So so so so frustrated waiting for another 2 weeks until my scan ! 
So many different aches and pains that worry me ! Hurry up July! Congrats on all your pregnancies :)
I reckon this group is great! And would like to join in if that's okay :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

OOO Tuesday!! do share when you know PetersPooky!! 
Welcome hopefullmum! Im due the 25th so super close :thumbup: I am super excited for my scan! I have JUST over a week to go!!!


----------



## try4girl

Welcome Hopefull mum. I am due the day before you.


----------



## Hopefull mum

Wow frisbeemama12 how exciting only a week! I'm feeling as though these next two weeks are going so slow! :p do you have a feeling of whether it's a boy or girl? And are you going to find out? :)

Thanks try4girl :) have you had your scan yet?


----------



## Canada8

Im loving that all the stalkers are revealing themselves and we have some newbies!! Welcome ladies and beans!!


----------



## Canada8

Question....I would like your opinion:

Which spelling do you like?

Celina OR Celena?


----------



## try4girl

Hopefull mum said:


> Wow frisbeemama12 how exciting only a week! I'm feeling as though these next two weeks are going so slow! :p do you have a feeling of whether it's a boy or girl? And are you going to find out? :)
> 
> Thanks try4girl :) have you had your scan yet?

I have my scan on Monday and I am not finding out. I am team yellow. My husband he is finding out. Since this is our last I don't want to know. This week has gone by so slow and we don't really have anything planned for the weekend till sunday night so I am thinking this weekend will seem to drag on forever.


----------



## Hopefull mum

Hi Canada8 I like Celina :) beautiful choice ! 

And try4girl I know I don't have anything planned this weekend either :( drag drag drag! 
Itl come soon enough :D


----------



## Bug222

I like Celina too :)


----------



## Conina

frisbeemama12 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Well we had our scan, and everything was perfect - all developing normally and everything. But the photos were crap, worse than the 10 week scan. Not worth posting... :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> That stinks!! you think its the techs fault? I wouldve told them to see if they could get a clearer picture :haha: I always speak my mind though ESPECIALLY when its to doctors hahahaha
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Mlyn!!Click to expand...

Well she did say the baby was jumping around and wouldn't stay still (which was the same at 10 weeks - I don't think it likes getting its photo taken!!) but to be honest I didn't even see the photos til we'd left the room - she gave them to DH who didn't really look at them either. If we'd realised how bad they were we would have asked for more to be taken.

When my sis had her 20 week scan, we were able to see his full profile and decide who he looked like etc. No chance here!!

Canada - I like Celina too - lovely name


----------



## hel_5

Hi to everyone new/any stalkers :wave: I agree this group is v nice :hugs:

Glad you had a good scan , conina and readyornot sorry you didn't get good pics, sometimes I just think the person doing it must not have a heart, surely they should want everyone to go away with good pics

Canada I like the name celina

Oh and both of my girls have been called boys, even when they are wearing pink clothes covered in a pink blanket :dohh: some people just amaze me, although I did make the same mistake a coulpe of weeks away, she was wearing a brown dress but the way her dad was carrying her I just saw the brown clothes and thought ooh boy :blush: I couldn't apologise enough!

Oooohhh and I'm 20 weeks today, half way there :happydance:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Canada, I love the spelling Celina!

I do post once in a while but I lurk all the time. I love seeing how you ladies are all doing at the same stage as me!

I'm half way today, such an exciting feeling. I've been feeling squirming movements for a little while now but the proper kicking has only started in the last few days. Today and yesterday I got a good morning kick just as I woke. It felt great!!

We're definitely staying with Team Yellow. I'm suspecting boy with this one, but I've been wrong every time so far.


----------



## lysh

Congrats to all the ladies who are at the halfway point!!! 

Wow- there really are a lot of team yellows! I am a huge planner, but determined to let this be a surprise!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Hopefull mum said:


> Wow frisbeemama12 how exciting only a week! I'm feeling as though these next two weeks are going so slow! :p do you have a feeling of whether it's a boy or girl? And are you going to find out? :)
> 
> Thanks try4girl :) have you had your scan yet?

oh I have a feeling it might be a boy hahaha and Im carrying lower than I did with my DD but I only have to wait till the 5th to know!!!! I havent even thought of names yet!!! EEK!!! :wacko:



Conina said:


> Well she did say the baby was jumping around and wouldn't stay still (which was the same at 10 weeks - I don't think it likes getting its photo taken!!) but to be honest I didn't even see the photos til we'd left the room - she gave them to DH who didn't really look at them either. If we'd realised how bad they were we would have asked for more to be taken.
> 
> When my sis had her 20 week scan, we were able to see his full profile and decide who he looked like etc. No chance here!!
> 
> Canada - I like Celina too - lovely name

BUMMER! well at least you know baby is doing great!! :thumbup:

I love seeing the stalkers poking in too hahaha


----------



## peacelikeariv

I love hearing from you lurkers! Such a wonderful support group out there! 

I like Celina. 

Welcome to all those that want to join! As you can see this is a wonderful group of ladies and a beautiful group of scans! haha

My last scans were horrid as well. It was mostly because of tiny girl being a bit stubborn, but we go back in a week to see if we can get those heart shots. 

I am a first timer and wanted to share tiny girl's new trick. I have felt movement for several weeks now (earlier than usual due to a well placed posterior placenta, WooHoo), but I never thought about her actually moving around. I have felt kicks and punches and loved them. For the past few days, I can feel her, what I assume is her entire back as she rolls. She is making my stomach look crazy because she is on one side or the other. She will sit there for a couple minutes and let me rub her and then she disappears again! So very amazing!! :cloud9:


----------



## Luckyeleven

I also prefer the spelling Celina, gorgeous name :). I can't wait for my scan now either, most of you ladies seem to have had yours already but I guess that's because you're about a week ahead of me. Mine is on Monday and in as much as it still seems so far away, its a closer than it was when I booked the appointment for it on Jan 13 :haha: 

@Peace: baby kicks are just so amazing aren't they? I still haven't felt the baby squirming around as such but I'm assuming that will happen in the coming weeks. Pregnancy does indeed have its wonderful moments :cloud9:


----------



## nicoleigh

im due july 4th!! xx
super excited. So that puts me at abotu 21 weeks and five months along.
Just found out last tuesday that were having a boy. so that definitely brings my spirits up a bit as well. THis is my second child. My daughter will be four in may! So this pregnancy makes us complete.


----------



## frisbeemama12

welcome nicoleigh, I have a DD that will be 4 in July.. RIGHT around when this one is due! :haha: I desperately hope they dont share a birthday.. I know it would be neat when they are much older, but as they are growing I want them to have their own special days!


----------



## try4girl

Luckyeleven said:


> I also prefer the spelling Celina, gorgeous name :). I can't wait for my scan now either, most of you ladies seem to have had yours already but I guess that's because you're about a week ahead of me. Mine is on Monday and in as much as it still seems so far away, its a closer than it was when I booked the appointment for it on Jan 13 :haha:
> 
> @Peace: baby kicks are just so amazing aren't they? I still haven't felt the baby squirming around as such but I'm assuming that will happen in the coming weeks. Pregnancy does indeed have its wonderful moments :cloud9:


My scan is this Monday also. Good Luck


----------



## Canada8

Luckyeleven said:


> I also prefer the spelling Celina, gorgeous name :). I can't wait for my scan now either, most of you ladies seem to have had yours already but I guess that's because you're about a week ahead of me. Mine is on Monday and in as much as it still seems so far away, its a closer than it was when I booked the appointment for it on Jan 13 :haha:
> 
> @Peace: baby kicks are just so amazing aren't they? I still haven't felt the baby squirming around as such but I'm assuming that will happen in the coming weeks. Pregnancy does indeed have its wonderful moments :cloud9:


Ohhh Luckyeleven I can't wait to hear about your scan! Are you finding out? What do you think the gender is??

Ps....July 18th ROCKS!! That's my bday too:haha::happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Feeling baby move and kick is the most amazing feeling in the world isn't it! I love it most when I'm at work as at that moment it's like our secret and anything I was doing pales into insignificance! 

Thanks for all the welcomes, such a lovely group! I'll be making more effort to join in and not just lurk/stalk! 

Have great weekends ladies, I'm off to the baby show in London, anyone else? 

Xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Canada8 said:


> Ohhh Luckyeleven I can't wait to hear about your scan! Are you finding out? What do you think the gender is??
> 
> Ps....July 18th ROCKS!! That's my bday too:haha::happydance:

:haha: I can't wait either! Oh I already know the gender, I couldn't wait and had a private scan done at 16 weeks :haha: We're having a boy but I'll like that reconfirmed on monday :) Oh yay! That's two people I know on bnb that have their birthday on my due date  :dance: Lets see if this baby is actually born on that day! How cool will that be? :)


----------



## ann89

nicoleigh said:


> im due july 4th!! xx
> super excited. So that puts me at abotu 21 weeks and five months along.
> Just found out last tuesday that were having a boy. so that definitely brings my spirits up a bit as well. THis is my second child. My daughter will be four in may! So this pregnancy makes us complete.

Hi welcome!! I find out what Im having wednesday.


----------



## Luckyeleven

try4girl said:


> My scan is this Monday also. Good Luck

I'll be looking foward to hearing about your scan, good luck to you too :) x


----------



## nicoleigh

ann89 said:


> nicoleigh said:
> 
> 
> im due july 4th!! xx
> super excited. So that puts me at abotu 21 weeks and five months along.
> Just found out last tuesday that were having a boy. so that definitely brings my spirits up a bit as well. THis is my second child. My daughter will be four in may! So this pregnancy makes us complete.
> 
> Hi welcome!! I find out what Im having wednesday.Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!
Ooohh... congradulations!!! Its so antticipating to wait around...


----------



## afisppq

I have my gender scan on Monday, can't wait! I caught a bad cold and had a slight fever yesterday, I am just hoping everything is ok!


----------



## try4girl

Ok so I love my husband and he works so hard to take care of our family and I know he is excited for our newest member to come but he is driving me crazy or maybe it is me driving him crazy but anywho, I had a small panic attack over when I might deliver (I know it is still awhile away) but the doc I am seeing only will deliver there. So I have been looking at other options and he is like that is fine do what ever makes you feel comfortable and it kinda made me sad. I know that sounds crazy but I guess I just wanted him to be more involved with the conversation I guess. Have your other half's done anything lately to drive you crazy?


----------



## pitty

Hello all,
Exciting time with everyone getting scans, 

I have been in hospital for 2 days with a Kidney stone, they put me in Maternity ward so they can monitor Bub if I need strong drugs, but so far so good, another scan tomorrow to check on large stone


----------



## readyORnot

I'm in hospital too - I had 2 days of strong, painful contractions and they were afraid I might be going into labour (and of course it's at least 3 weeks too early for baby to make it). I'm being monitored and I'm on meds but the baby itself is fine as long as he/she stays where it is for a bit longer. My contractions did stop eventually yesterday evening but they're back again (but without the pain).


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh ready you poor thing! I will keep fingers and toes crossed that baby stays where he/she is for you. You are in the right place. Sending hugs x x 

Hope you feel better soon too pitty x


----------



## beanhunter

Thinking of you both. :hugs:


----------



## Canada8

I too am thinking of both of you


----------



## try4girl

pitty and readyORnot you both our in my thoughts.


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness Pitty!! I hope you feel better soon!! 
Ready I hope they find the right medicine to make the contractions stop! 
Thinking of You both!


----------



## Conina

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## hel_5

Thinking of you both :hugs: x


----------



## Luckyeleven

Get well soon ladies x


----------



## ann89

Thinking of both of you ladies!


----------



## biliboi2

Best wishes ladies!


----------



## pitty

Thanks everyone,

well scan showed that stone has not moved, its a 8mm stone trying to fit through 1mm, so they dont think its possble, know more tomorrow but they are saying I will need a stint.

Got to perv on Bubba again so that was nice...


----------



## albs

ladies in hospital - i am praying for your speedy recovery. you're in the best places for your bubs.


----------



## lysh

Thinking of you both......:hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Pitty, hope that stone makes its exit soon. Im sure the stent will do the trick. 

Ready or not, i hope you make a quick recovery. Best wishes xxx


----------



## majm1241

Welcome Stalkers and New Members! :wave:

Those in the hospital I am thinking of you and praying for a speedy recovery! :hugs:

AFM, I have a head cold. :cry: Been feeling very crappy. Here is my 19 week bump.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/19WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## peacelikeariv

try4girl - DH is not making me crazy per say, but tiny girl keeps laying on my bladder. I have been giving her a little push every once in a while to get her up around my belly button instead. If he catches me, he tells me to leave his daughter alone and quit poking at her. :haha: I told him I was going to stick my elbow in his bladder all day and see how he felt about my position. I know she is in there loving every second of this! 

Pitty - Good luck with the stones! I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Readyornot- Praying for you! Keep relaxing!

Two things today. 1) Did you do the trisomy test? We decided not to test as it will not change our minds about the babe and I didn't think I could prepare myself more if it was positive and they get false positives! On the other hand, I cannot stop thinking about it! 2) My cousin is just a few days behind me with her pregnancy and her husband is being very rude with weight comments. If my husband said some of those things, so called "jokes", I would cry my eyes out. It is not my place to say anything, but my heart is breaking for her. She was not small to start with and has gained quite a bit already. But, she is carrying his child! Urrggh! Venting!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Pitty, hope that stone shifts soon. And in the meantime, enjoy those shots of Bub!

Ready, sending all sorts of good thoughts. That's a very positive thing that the painful contractions have stopped. Hopefully they're under control until much, much later in the pregnancy.

AFM I've spent a lot of time at the hospital too. My mom had a stroke at the weekend. It's a big shock, but so far it looks like she was really lucky.

Hope everybody else is having a calmer time.


----------



## overcomer79

praying for those in the hospital


----------



## Bug222

Well Pitty unfortunatley I am in the same boat as you... kidney stone. I was only kept in the hospital for a night so now I am home and feeling pretty crappy. Can it be July yet ladies?

So sorry to hear about your mum InVivo. :hug:


----------



## majm1241

InVivoVeritas I am so sorry to hear about your mom! :hug:


----------



## beanhunter

My husband just felt the baby kick for the first time! :happydance:

Then like a ****** I threw my iPhone down the toilet....currently it's in a bowl of rice hoping it'll revive.... :(


----------



## afisppq

Still sick today (day number 7) But have my gender scan in 4 hours! woohoo! :)


----------



## albs

hoping all that are sick are feeling better today!

peace: we had the 12 week screening and it came back really good. about 1/40 000 chance of downs and all the others were good results too. it wouldn't have changed anything if the results had been 1/2. We wouldn't have had an amnio because of the risk of miscarriage and would have loved the baby to bits whatever. We just wanted to know so that we could be prepared. just our personal choice, i can totally see why you wouldn't have the test at all.

beanhunter: that's awesome! dh has been sat with his hand on my belly for days but nothing. i can feel the baby kicking, but obviously not hard enough yet. he's got 2 months of 80 - 100 hour weeks starting thursday so won't get much chance to try for a while. 

i've finally got my scan today at 3. only 2 weeks late! i really hope the baby behaves and doesn't sit with its legs crossed! we'd be so happy either way, just want to know!!:happydance:
i'm feeling huge at the mo, i think i doubled in size at the weekend. one of the parents from my class told me i was waddling! i'm only 22 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## try4girl

So I had my scan today and it went AMAZING I am so relieved. The baby has no signs for down, tri 18, clubfeet or any of the other issues that my oldest son has. I was told my odds for a downs baby is 1/2300 and for tri 18 it is 1/1000 so all in all today was a great day I am so relieved. I am still team yellow my husband knows I kinda think it is a boy but who knows I can't wait for the next 22 weeks to go by. Well I guess I want some of it to go slow only cause my husband and I are sneaking aways for a holiday in March without any of our kids, so it can speed up after that. LOL 

InVivoVeritas----I hope your mom has a speedy recovery 

afisppq----can't wait to hear about your scan. 

peacelikeariv----We are not having a anmio this time but I have had them with my other 3 pregnancies. We are also not having any other test done.


----------



## Peters Pooky

Gender Scan Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitty

Bug222, only the night? how big is yours and did you pass it? Mine is 8mm by 5mm and its trying to fit through 1mm, ive been in 4 nights now, maybe get to go home tomorrow


----------



## frisbeemama12

albs-- I know exactly how you feel! I felt like I was waddling all day yesterday but I guess I was just bloated on top of "popping" a little more :shrug: Today wasnt so bad though. Your bump changes a lot from day to day and week to week so you might seem HUGE one day then normal the next. 
I cant wait to find out!!!! I can NOT be team Yellow! I plan too much :haha: 1 more week for me!!!!!! YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

Pitty- yeah just the one night... i have a LONG history of kidney stones so i pretty much know what to expect and what my "norm" is. Luckily over the course of many stones I have developed a pretty high pain tolerance (the first stone I had went undiagnosed for over six months). Im not actually sure on the size.. they are usually pretty small.. just spiny little guys. How are you doing?? Are you still in the hospital? I hope they are taking good care of you and if you had the stent already it is giving you some relief. Just be careful when you have the stent and try not to do too much.. i found that I would get really bad spasms when I pushed myself when I had a stent in. Take good care of yourself!!


----------



## pitty

Yes still in hospital, I must have a high pain threshold also cause I dont find it that painful, all ive had in 5 days in here is a total of 4 panadol.
They are going to let me go home tomorrow and if pain gets bad they will put the stint in or he said cut something to let it go through, as its nearly out.


----------



## Conina

Half way there today!! (My ticker is a day out :wacko:)


----------



## albs

it's a boy!!!
although, for about 5 minutes it was a girl... then she rechecked and it's def a boy!
the scan was amazing, it was so great to see HIM!
he has got one enlarged kidney, so we have to go back for another scan in third tri. the ultrasound tech didn't seem concerned though. she said it can sort itself out and even if it doesn't it's not usually anything too serious. 
just got to think of a name now, we had a girl one all picked out, but just can't find a boy one that fits.


----------



## hel_5

:happydance: yay albs that's great news, I'm sure the kidney will sort itself out

Invivoveirtas fingers crossed for your mum :hugs:

Fingers crossed you will be out of hosp soon pity, and :hugs: for you too bug222 kidney stones are not fun

Try4girl so glad that everything was good with the scan

Managed to tidy out the spare room today (aka the dumping ground) put loads of stuff into the attic and tidied it up so we are beginning to get there!

Beanie has been kicking me LOADS recently and DH felt some kicks yesterday :cloud9:

Hope everyone is doing well and all scans go fabulously xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Happy to report that all was well with my scan yesterday. We are definitely having a boy :dance: Baby was being so cute yesterday drinking his amniotic fluid. He kept wriggling around so I got sent to walk around to get him to move positions so that the sonographer could get all her measurements done. Congratulations to all the ladies who've had good scans :)


----------



## babynewbie

congrats on a little boy! :D


----------



## Peters Pooky

Gender scan in less than 8 hours! Roll on 4pm!!!!!!!!


----------



## overcomer79

Such an exciting time!!!! I love finding out!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## overcomer79

Such an exciting time!!!! I love finding out!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## afisppq

I was right! We are having a girl! Didn't get any good photos this time because she was moving around a lot but the doc got all the measurements needed. Now we need to think of a name because we already had a boys name picked out...it's time for this cold to go away!


----------



## sammycaine

Congratulations everyone who has had scans! 

As for me, I wish I would feel more movement, just the occasional bubble popping sensation, oh and lots of sitting on mommy's bladder!


----------



## ann89

Congrats everyone on the gender scans!! Mine is tomorrow morning!! :) So excited.

I was wondering have any of you ladies been light headed or blacked out during pregnancy? I was in the kitchen and all of a sudden I felt light headed so I stook leaning against the sink and put my head up and my eyes started blacking out and it felt like I was about to pass out so I went and sat on the couch.


----------



## Bug222

congrats albs and luckyeleven on team blue!!!

congrats afisppq on team pink!!!!

ann89- i get this every once in a while... after i sit for a bit i seem to be ok. I'll be mentioning it to my ob at my appt tomorrow.


----------



## Canada8

Ahhh I'm loving all these gender announcements!! Congrats to everyone! Yippy!

I get dizzy now and then, and sit down and drink water.


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations on the gender announcements ladies!!!! :hugs: Mine is in 2 days and 2 hours! :happydance: Starting to think I am having a boy now though. I did dream last night I am carrying a girl so 50/50 chance! :lol:

If I move too quickly or all of a sudden I get light headed and almost blackout. 

I think I have SPD!! :cry: Does anyone else have it?


----------



## ann89

What's SPD?

I also had a dream last night that I was getting my scan and they said it was a girl :) But I think it's a boy.


----------



## razorhips

Hi Ladies

I hope all that are unwell get better soon and am loving the ender results! We had our anomaly scan on Friday and all was great, I am happy to announce we are team :blue: He was wriggling like a maniac and had a lovely long scan because of it!

Good luck to all the ladies yet to have their scans! I am loving reading all the updates!


----------



## ann89

razorhips said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope all that are unwell get better soon and am loving the ender results! We had our anomaly scan on Friday and all was great, I am happy to announce we are team :blue: He was wriggling like a maniac and had a lovely long scan because of it!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies yet to have their scans! I am loving reading all the updates!

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## albs

majm1241 said:


> I think I have SPD!! :cry: Does anyone else have it?

I think I do too. It started a couple of days ago. It's not too bad, just makes it difficult to get comfy at night. If it gets worse I'll go to the doc, but at the mo i think i'll be able to last until my next appointment in three weeks. It's not exactly very painful, but the pain is quite nausiating. i just hope it doesn't get worse. i've also got sciatica so between the two, if they get any worse, work will get quite challenging!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Holy poo its a girl!!!!


----------



## ann89

Peters Pooky said:


> Holy poo its a girl!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Canada8

yea! welcome to team pink!!!


----------



## lysh

Congrats to the team blues and pinks!!!!


----------



## Canada8

ann89 said:


> What's SPD?
> 
> I also had a dream last night that I was getting my scan and they said it was a girl :) But I think it's a boy.

I was thinking the same thing...what is SPD? I always dreamt girl and oh and behold, it's a girl!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Ladies don't forget to PM Biliboi with your gender results! blue/pink or yellow!! I love looking at the list!!


----------



## majm1241

ann89 & Canada8 here is a link to SPD https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/symptoms-and-solutions/symphysis-pubic-dysfunction.aspx

I could be wrong with it but I am gonna ask my doctor to confirm on Thursday.

Makes me wonder if I am having a girl now. That was my first instinct. I am just so confused because this pregnancy has a little bit of the same experiences I had with both my other children and those were both completely different from each other.



razorhips said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope all that are unwell get better soon and am loving the ender results! We had our anomaly scan on Friday and all was great, I am happy to announce we are team :blue: He was wriggling like a maniac and had a lovely long scan because of it!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies yet to have their scans! I am loving reading all the updates!

Congrats for team :blue: :hugs: I am so excited about my scan on Thursday. Kinda mad at myself for making it at 4 p.m. but I wanted my hubby and son to go to work and school and be there when done. :lol:



albs said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I think I have SPD!! :cry: Does anyone else have it?
> 
> I think I do too. It started a couple of days ago. It's not too bad, just makes it difficult to get comfy at night. If it gets worse I'll go to the doc, but at the mo i think i'll be able to last until my next appointment in three weeks. It's not exactly very painful, but the pain is quite nausiating. i just hope it doesn't get worse. i've also got sciatica so between the two, if they get any worse, work will get quite challenging!Click to expand...

I read up on it and I think I have it but not certain if I do. I am going to ask my doctor on Thursday. My symptoms I am having are major discomfort and pain and swelling when I walk too much or stand for even about 5 to 10 mins. :cry: Not trying to be nasty but it basically feels like my lady bit is going to open up and fall out! :shrug: :blush:



Peters Pooky said:


> Holy poo its a girl!!!!

Congrats on team :pink: :hugs:


----------



## albs

majm1241 said:


> I read up on it and I think I have it but not certain if I do. I am going to ask my doctor on Thursday. My symptoms I am having are major discomfort and pain and swelling when I walk too much or stand for even about 5 to 10 mins. :cry: Not trying to be nasty but it basically feels like my lady bit is going to open up and fall out! :shrug: :blush:

I know what you mean! It's not a very elegant problem. When My back hurts I can support it, when mey neck hurts I can rub it, but when my bits hurt I can't very well grab them in public...

Let me know what the doc says.


----------



## hel_5

Congrats to all the team :pink: and team :blue:

We have ours at 9am tomorrow, just wish it wasn't so early as we will have to leave the house at like 7/7.30 :sleep:


----------



## ann89

We're on team pink!!!


----------



## Canada8

Yea! Welcome to team pink!! That was your guess right


----------



## majm1241

Congrats ann89!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hel_5

Congrats x


----------



## ann89

Thanks ladies! My guess was a boy. Lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh yay for scans!!!
I dont know what SPD is but I desperately hope you ladies can find some relief!! :hugs:
I cant wait till monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have my scan bright and early so I dont have to wait too long :haha:


----------



## Bug222

yay congrats on team pink PetersPooky and Ann!!!


----------



## Canada8

bug222 you are team yellow right??


----------



## ann89

heres some pictures from my scan today:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10081279_20120229_OBST-__0003.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8









10081279_20120229_OBST-__0007.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7









10081279_20120229_OBST-__0008.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## majm1241

albs said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I read up on it and I think I have it but not certain if I do. I am going to ask my doctor on Thursday. My symptoms I am having are major discomfort and pain and swelling when I walk too much or stand for even about 5 to 10 mins. :cry: Not trying to be nasty but it basically feels like my lady bit is going to open up and fall out! :shrug: :blush:
> 
> I know what you mean! It's not a very elegant problem. When My back hurts I can support it, when mey neck hurts I can rub it, but when my bits hurt I can't very well grab them in public...
> 
> Let me know what the doc says.Click to expand...

Exactly!!! LOL I'll let you know for sure hon! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Beautiful scan piccies ann89!!! :hugs: I can't wait to see my baby tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww congratulations everyone who have had their scans. Ive got my official 20 week scan tomorrow! Lovely pics ann89. Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh yayy majm and bunnikin!! I cant wait to hear teams! Im so excited for all of you who have already seen your little ones!! I have till monday to wait! :wacko:


----------



## Bug222

yup i am Canada!


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12 said:


> oh yayy majm and bunnikin!! I cant wait to hear teams! Im so excited for all of you who have already seen your little ones!! I have till monday to wait! :wacko:

Tomorrow is gonna DRAG!!!!! LOL


----------



## Canada8

Ugh or the past 2 days I have Ben suffering from excessive dry mouth and thirst! My throat is also sore! I hope ms of ths weight I am putting on is water lol

Baby girl has been quite a lot these days as well....I feel her moving from time to time, but not as much as last week....I'm a little nervous, but thinking she JA maybe going trough a growth stage.....anyone else hear of anything I'm dealing with at 21wks?


----------



## afisppq

Lots of pink! I'm not a huge fan of the color pink though, anyone else going to request other colors? haha


----------



## try4girl

how do you ladies get those timelines I have tried but it didn't work


----------



## Peters Pooky

afisppq said:


> Lots of pink! I'm not a huge fan of the color pink though, anyone else going to request other colors? haha

I will definitely be asking that people purchase colours other than pink!


----------



## albs

Canada8 said:


> Ugh or the past 2 days I have Ben suffering from excessive dry mouth and thirst! My throat is also sore! I hope ms of ths weight I am putting on is water lol

I have a crazy thirst at night. i wake up 3 or 4 times to pee and am so thirsty every time. i'm drinking about a litre every night (probably why i'm peeing so much!) sometimes i get headaches, and they go away if i drink more, but i end up drinking so much water i swear i slosh when i walk!


----------



## albs

try4girl said:


> how do you ladies get those timelines I have tried but it didn't work


you go into edit signature in user cp and paste whatever code you have there. i seem to remember there being two diferent options for codes. i can't remember which one i used, but if one doesn't work i guess try another. sorry that's all a bit vague...


----------



## babynewbie

its the 'PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code' that you need to copy and paste to your signature. If you see one you like in someone elses signature click on it and it will take you to the website :)


----------



## ann89

Who's having scans today? I think we had at least one or a few?


----------



## majm1241

Mine is today!!! :happydance: Not for another 4 1/2 hours though. *Sigh* I told myself not to eat at all cuz I am scared of the scale especially in the afternoon :haha: But then I go and order a LARGE Combo at McDonald's of the 2 Cheeseburgers, large fries, large coke and a free Apple Pie. :blush: I just won't look at the scale. :lol:


----------



## ann89

Omg! You make McDonald sound amazing.. Now I want some.. Haha. Can't wait to hear the news when you get back.


----------



## Peters Pooky

Did somebody say McDONALD'S? Mmmmmm instant big mac craving!


----------



## majm1241

LOL I Hate McDonald's because it is so good, cheap and bad for you!! Super addicting though and too convenient! :lol:


----------



## Bug222

haha I went to McDonalds after my OB appt yesterday... so bad but so good!


----------



## hel_5

Ok now I want mcdonalds!!

Had my hosp app today, but no scan! They used to scam at 20 weeks but now if you are measuring fine and the heartbeat is good then they don't, but they will scan at 32 weeks to check the palenta, good job we were staying team yellow!!!

But everything is grand, she was concerned about my precipitated labours (v. quick) and that we live an hour away, they advised that I come up as soon as I have any pains and call an ambulance to meet me on the way :shock: I'm not doing that again!!! Oh well I will worry about that one closer to the time :rofl:

How's everyone doing? x


----------



## MummybearD

try4girl said:


> how do you ladies get those timelines I have tried but it didn't work

I sent you a PM.

For the one you already have, re-write as follows but replace the each * with a /
:happydance::happydance:



https://lbff.lilypie.com/t31Qm6.png [*img][*url]


----------



## majm1241

OMG!!! I should be so happy but I am sitting here bawling my eyes out and listening to Monkee Songs. R.I.P. Davy Jones!! :angel: :cry:


----------



## frisbeemama12

mannnnn I really want Mcdonalds now :haha: 
Majm I cant wait for your scan!!!!


----------



## albs

i hadn't had maccas for 10 years, but since i got pregnant i could eat them everyday! my blood pressure is high so i'm supposed to avoid salt, so i've limited myself to max one a week. i don't know why they're so tasty these days...


----------



## majm1241

Team :pink: :yipee: Team :pink: :yipee: I KNEW it!!!! I was right with all of my children now! :cloud9:


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY Majm!!!!! Congrats on Team pink!!!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon! :hugs:


----------



## albs

there seem to be a lot more pinks than blue in july! congrats :thumbup:


----------



## try4girl

Congrats Majm.


----------



## Canada8

congrats majm!! Welcome to team pink!!


----------



## lil.jetsetter

Hi everyone, I am brand new to this forum and have our newest little one due on the 25th July. Have our 20w scan on Tuesday and I'm really excited. We won't be finding out the sex though as we like the surprise. :D
We already have a 4yr old DD who started Prep this year and our son just turned 2 last week :)


----------



## try4girl

Welcome lil.jetsetter


----------



## ann89

majm1241 said:


> Team :pink: :yipee: Team :pink: :yipee: I KNEW it!!!! I was right with all of my children now! :cloud9:

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ann89

lil.jetsetter said:


> Hi everyone, I am brand new to this forum and have our newest little one due on the 25th July. Have our 20w scan on Tuesday and I'm really excited. We won't be finding out the sex though as we like the surprise. :D
> We already have a 4yr old DD who started Prep this year and our son just turned 2 last week :)

Welcome!!


----------



## Bug222

yay congrats on team pink majm!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congrats on team pink Majm :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats majm! There is soo many more girls around than boys at the moment! Think 2012 is definitely a girl boom year :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im going to be really REALLY shocked if we end up having a girl hahaha I find out monday though!!!
welcome Lil.jetsetter! Do you have any guess as to what youll be having?


----------



## majm1241

lil.jetsetter said:


> Hi everyone, I am brand new to this forum and have our newest little one due on the 25th July. Have our 20w scan on Tuesday and I'm really excited. We won't be finding out the sex though as we like the surprise. :D
> We already have a 4yr old DD who started Prep this year and our son just turned 2 last week :)

Welcome Love! :wave: :hugs: This is a great bunch of Ladies! :flower:

Thanks everyone!!! Poor Jace was VERY happy but VERY disappointed! He wanted a brother so bad! LOL He now has 4 sisters and is stuck right in the middle. (DH has 2 DDs from a previous marriage.)


----------



## HarrietO

I had my scan yesterday, and they confirmed that we are indeed TEAM PINK! :happydance: OH was so excited he drove straight to Once Upon a Child and bought her 6 outfits and a hairbow. I just stood back while he picked out everything. Bless his heart he wanted a little girl so bad! I'm glad we lucked out.


----------



## ann89

Congrats!! My husband also really wanted a girl so he can have a daddies girl. Hehe


----------



## HarrietO

Daddy's girl may be the under statement of the century. You should hear the things he says to her already, and she isn't even here yet. lol I am doomed!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats HarriettO!!!! Bryelle is a BIG Daddy's Girl and this one will be too I am sure! LOL


----------



## babynewbie

My DF really wanted a girl too, as soon as the woman said girl at the scan he jumped up, screamed then immediately burst into tears :haha: bless him


----------



## Canada8

Congrats Harriet!

My DH is also talking about how much baby girl is going to be a daddy's girl and blah blah blah lolol


----------



## Canada8

Maybe all the boys are hiding in team yellow lol


----------



## HarrietO

Well, we were told it "might" be a girl at our 16 week scan, so when we were told girl yesterday he was able to hold it together. Then she did this thing where she curled her hands up over her face and he totally lost it. It was the cutest thing I've ever seen, kinda like she was shy or embarrassed and hiding her face. That was when he cried. lol God I love that man!


----------



## try4girl

Canada8 said:


> Maybe all the boys are hiding in team yellow lol

I hope you are wrong I will be happy if the baby is a boy but I really really want a girl we have two boys.


----------



## lil.jetsetter

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im going to be really REALLY shocked if we end up having a girl hahaha I find out monday though!!!
> welcome Lil.jetsetter! Do you have any guess as to what youll be having?

I am quite sure it's a girl this time, but every now and again I waver a bit. I would be totally happy either way.
I'm not even sure if there might be two in there, I haven't had a midwife apt since 11 weeks but I'm measuring really big (25 weeks at 19) and a few other reasons. Can't wait till the scan on tuesday so I know for sure!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I would really like a boy!!! I cant wait to find out on monday though! even if it is another girl Ill be so very happy haha my only dread is that the DH will have TWO!!! Our DD is DEFINITELY a daddys girl THROUGH AND THROUGH! I think thats how its supposed to be though :haha: Im a daddys girl too, I love my daddy <3


----------



## albs

I forgot to say, my scan the other day showed the baby measuring ahead again, and the computer said my estimated due date was 30th June. They're not changing my official date (July 4th) so I hope I can still hang out here!!


----------



## majm1241

She is starting to grow and kick more. I have an Anterior Placenta so I am glad I can still feel her! :cloud9: Been reading up on that.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/20WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## Bunnikins

Nice bump! I think mine is a similar size to yours actually, but i also have a bit above the bump thats just fat, so it just looks like one big fat abdomen :( Bought some nice maternity dresses today though that fit just under the boobs and then are loose, so very comfy and make me look a bit more pregnant than fat.


----------



## biliboi2

Ohh where did you get the dresses from? Ive been looking but cant find many instore.


----------



## beanhunter

I've been shopping today too and got some jeans and nice tops from gap. Look more pregnant than fat in them and they are SO comfy! Had been living in pjs and tracksuit bottoms so nice to wear real clothes again! Off to meet my friends new baby tomorrow too and she is letting me have her maternity clothes so hopefully some dresses in there too.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I know what you girls mean! I cant find any dresses I like or that flatter my preggo-ness and not my fatness :haha:


----------



## sammycaine

Started feeling "real, definitely baby, not making it up" movement yesterday. And lots today too! I think it is the beginning something wonderful! It is really low. My DH wants to try and feel it later. I hope her can feel her thumping soon. She is very active right now. Hmm, could it be all the jellybeans I just ate? LOL


----------



## HarrietO

sammycaine said:


> Started feeling "real, definitely baby, not making it up" movement yesterday. And lots today too! I think it is the beginning something wonderful! It is really low. My DH wants to try and feel it later. I hope her can feel her thumping soon. She is very active right now. Hmm, could it be all the jellybeans I just ate? LOL

Yes, it absolutely could be. Claire turns into a gymnast when I eat certain things, especially sweet things. That fetal ADD acting up.


----------



## try4girl

Has anyone else thought about changing doctors or midwives? The doctor I used for my youngest moved and I kinda just picked one this time due to lots of reasons. I go and see her monday and at my last check-up she didn't seem to know the answers to some of my questions and I know she is new to that practice but it kinda worried me, so I started to look for a different provider but I am not sure if that is a smart thing to do. Grrr why can't I make a decision???????????


----------



## try4girl

ok I really have pregnancy brain!!!!!!! I posted the above post, and then started to think I posted it somewhere else and almost went crazy looking for it. I think it is time for bed


----------



## majm1241

LOL Try4girl, I actually will be moving out of sate around 32-33 weeks and so I HAVE to get a new OB! :(


----------



## Canada8

yes my baby girl get excited when I eat chocolate...lol


----------



## majm1241

I just ate a ton of Hot Tamale candies and she is having a party! Lol


----------



## albs

this morning i was lying in bed and baby started dancing or doing aerobics or something. i got 3 or 4 really hard kicks that made my whole belly move. it was so exciting, but i'm sad because dh isn't around to feel it. he hasn't felt anything yet and is starting to feel left out. he leaves for work before i get up and gets home just before bedtime, so bub has only got a very small window in which to kick for him! roll on april and the end of vintage (harvest).


----------



## hel_5

Biliboi have you tried ASOS? That's where I get mine from

Try4girl yup I would definitely change if your not happy, just because she is new there she should still be able to to her job xx


----------



## biliboi2

Yes but would like some instore options so I can try them on!


----------



## Keebs

biliboi2 said:


> Yes but would like some instore options so I can try them on!

Hi, the bigger New Look stores have a huge (and cheap) selection of maternity clothes, dresses included. Not much of it is to my taste but there is a maxi dress I have my eye on for the summer :thumbup:


----------



## mlyn26

My scan last week showed I have an anterior placenta. I was wondering why I was still not feeling any movement : (


----------



## frisbeemama12

MY ultrasound is in the morning!!!!!!!!!! 24 hours YAY!!! I cant wait!!
try4girl, I hope you got some sleep hahaha, I would DEFINITELY change doctors if you arent satisfied, this is YOUR pregnancy, YOUR baby, and YOUR choice 100%. I didnt even have my first midwife appt until I was about 12 weeks along! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

I have an anterior placenta too and am starting to feel her tons down low. Do you feel baby low too?

Frisbee, I can't wait to hear your results!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

biliboi2 said:


> Ohh where did you get the dresses from? Ive been looking but cant find many instore.

ive struggled to find anyting to my taste to be honest. I got a couple from Dorothy Perkins in the end. They also sell them online (only the bigger stores have maternity). Mamas and papas have some lovely stuff, buts its too expensive when you consider it wont get much use.


----------



## ann89

frisbeemama12 said:


> MY ultrasound is in the morning!!!!!!!!!! 24 hours YAY!!! I cant wait!!
> try4girl, I hope you got some sleep hahaha, I would DEFINITELY change doctors if you arent satisfied, this is YOUR pregnancy, YOUR baby, and YOUR choice 100%. I didnt even have my first midwife appt until I was about 12 weeks along! :thumbup:

Yay!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## ann89

majm1241 said:


> I have an anterior placenta too and am starting to feel her tons down low. Do you feel baby low too?
> 
> Frisbee, I can't wait to hear your results!!! :happydance:

Mines anterior and I feel her a lot at the lower right side.


----------



## majm1241

ann89 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I have an anterior placenta too and am starting to feel her tons down low. Do you feel baby low too?
> 
> Frisbee, I can't wait to hear your results!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mines anterior and I feel her a lot at the lower right side.Click to expand...

That's where I feel her too. The right side and some in the low middle.


----------



## ann89

So ladies I keep looking at my potty shot from the ultrasound.. and I'm still not convinced I'm having a girl... Kind of looks like a scrotum with the nub hiding.... or maybe a swollen labia? But ultrasound tech said it looks like a girl to her but I don't see the hamburger or the 3 lines..? HM...... :shrug: I've been looking at 20 weeks potty shot ultrasound pictures for hours.. and can't find any like mine..
 



Attached Files:







10081279_20120229_OBST-__0007.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## try4girl

frisbeemama12 said:


> MY ultrasound is in the morning!!!!!!!!!! 24 hours YAY!!! I cant wait!!
> try4girl, I hope you got some sleep hahaha, I would DEFINITELY change doctors if you arent satisfied, this is YOUR pregnancy, YOUR baby, and YOUR choice 100%. I didnt even have my first midwife appt until I was about 12 weeks along! :thumbup:

Can't wait to hear how things went.


----------



## Canada8

Ann89.....I don't know what to say....how confident was the tech.......both my son's AND my soon to be daughters does not look like that....with my son, you could def see a turtle.....but don't want to say yea or nah


----------



## ann89

Canada8 said:


> Ann89.....I don't know what to say....how confident was the tech.......both my son's AND my soon to be daughters does not look like that....with my son, you could def see a turtle.....but don't want to say yea or nah

All she asked me was "Would you like to know the sex?" And I said "yes" then she said "It looks like a girl." And that's all I got.


----------



## lil.jetsetter

frisbeemama12 said:


> MY ultrasound is in the morning!!!!!!!!!! 24 hours YAY!!! I cant wait!!
> try4girl, I hope you got some sleep hahaha, I would DEFINITELY change doctors if you arent satisfied, this is YOUR pregnancy, YOUR baby, and YOUR choice 100%. I didnt even have my first midwife appt until I was about 12 weeks along! :thumbup:

I hope you had a wonderful scan this morning! Can't wait to hear about it. Mine is tomorrow, yay :D 

Ann89, gosh I have no idea with your photo? I do know that not all girl nub pics you can see the distinct three lines/ hamburger. What did you think you were having?


----------



## ann89

lil.jetsetter said:


> frisbeemama12 said:
> 
> 
> MY ultrasound is in the morning!!!!!!!!!! 24 hours YAY!!! I cant wait!!
> try4girl, I hope you got some sleep hahaha, I would DEFINITELY change doctors if you arent satisfied, this is YOUR pregnancy, YOUR baby, and YOUR choice 100%. I didnt even have my first midwife appt until I was about 12 weeks along! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful scan this morning! Can't wait to hear about it. Mine is tomorrow, yay :D
> 
> Ann89, gosh I have no idea with your photo? I do know that not all girl nub pics you can see the distinct three lines/ hamburger. What did you think you were having?Click to expand...

The ultrasound tech said she thinks girl.


----------



## Bunnikins

ann it looks like a girl to me :)


----------



## peacelikeariv

My best friend had her baby on Thursday night!! A beautiful little girl with a ton of dark hair! 8lbs 8oz! Not sure what that is across the water, but it is large here in the states! 

I bought one maternity shirt because above mentioned girlfriend had a buy one get one free coupon. I wore it to a baby shower on Saturday because none of my dress clothes fit at all. I looked a lot more pregnant than what I am. I am going to go get best friends maternity clothes because she is just in pjs now. Had to have a c-section. Bad news is my brother-in-law is getting married in two weeks. I have NOTHING to wear. My winter/spring dresses are built for a slim me and it is way to cold to break out my summer stuff that would be stretchy. I didn't want to go shopping just yet, but I have to bite the bullet sometime.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Frisbee, looking forward to hearing what your scan says!!

I had my anomaly scan this morning too, and we managed to hold out as Team Yellow, even though I was incredibly tempted when the radiographer asked if we wanted to know. Baby's still measuring a week ahead, but seeing as DH works away I'm sure of my dates pretty much to the half hour. :blush:

My Mom's doing better, thanks so much everyone. She's fighting back hard and her medical team are really excellent. We're an hour away from the hospital so I've done a whole lot of running this past week. My BP's way up and I'm getting pretty much constant Braxton Hicks contractions, so I've taken some time off work to try to take some of the pressure off. It's very difficult to balance Mom, pregnancy, my kids and everything else that needs to be done.

Congrats on all those gender results recently. Only four more months to go!!


----------



## ann89

Bunnikins said:


> ann it looks like a girl to me :)

Thanks! I sure do hope so... We have a ton of girl things. And I didnt mind what we have but I think I was leaning slightly to a girl because I lost my first girl and my husband realllly wants a girl.


----------



## ann89

Frisbee can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## frisbeemama12

EEK!!! We are finally home after spending FOREVER at the doctors office (soooo many people!!) and we are team.....




Spoiler
:pink: !!!!!!

We are pretty shocked but thats ok :) Healthy, Perfect and No abnormalities to be seen!! Measuring right on schedule!! DH's first words were "oh man.. Im in trouble.." :rofl:
Im so happy and excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Canada8

ahhhh frisbeemama congrats!! I know you were hoping for a boy, but sooo happy little missy is growing well and so happy to have another team pink member! congrats!! For some reason, I just knew you were having a girl...strange...lol


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww congrats frisbee, another little July girl! Glad everything was OK.

Just to let everyone know I am experiencing a new level of comfort! Today i invested in some maternity leggings. I wear leggings a lot cos theyre so comfy with dresses or long tops.. they r comfy anyway, but maternity ones come right up over my belly... style has gone out of the window, replaced by comfort! Ill never go back to normal ones... pregnant or not!


----------



## ann89

Congrats frissbee!!!


----------



## sammycaine

I noticed my shirts are not really covering my belly button anymore. Had to switch over to maternity shirts, and I love how I feel in them! 

It really does look like July is going to be a pink month!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Frisbee!!!!!! Welcome to Team :pink: :hugs:


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congrats frisbee :)


----------



## beanhunter

Wow another pink? You guys outnumber the boys by miles. I wonder what the final tally will be after us :yellow: ladies finally find out in 4 months time!


----------



## ann89

I also cant' wait to find out what team yellow is!! How exciting!


----------



## Canada8

me too!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Canada8 said:


> ahhhh frisbeemama congrats!! I know you were hoping for a boy, but sooo happy little missy is growing well and so happy to have another team pink member! congrats!! For some reason, I just knew you were having a girl...strange...lol

hahaha probably because I was wanting a boy so bad :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

We'll have to keep the list up to after all the babies are here! Exciting x


----------



## Mork

Yikes - 4 months to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) xx


----------



## Canada8

I cant wait for July!!


----------



## ozzi

4 months to go today :)
Looking forward to July too, it'll be interesting to see how many pinks and blues there are in the end.


----------



## albs

DH just felt a kick for the first time! two in fact. i'm so happy! :happydance:
I don't know why but i got heaps more emotional about him being able to feel him then when i first felt kicks.


----------



## ann89

I had an appointment today. I asked my Dr. what he thought about the gender shot from my ultrasound and what he thought.. boy or girl. And he said that it's not really shot at a good angle... so he's not too sure. We also talked about how I had HELLP syndrome last time (a form of preeclampsia) and if my blood pressure starts to go up and all what we'll do. He said if I'm past 38 weeks he'd like to just go in and do a c-section. Which I'm perfectly fine with... but if I have no signs of it then we'll go for a vaginal birth.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Glad you were able to ask those questions Ann. I feel like a fish out of water in the docs office. I never have any good questions?! haha

Yay Frisbee!! LOTS of girls! I finished another set of beautiful girly burp clothes yesterday! Wish I could send some out to you ladies! 

All of these team yellows must be boys, otherwise we have seriously disrupted the population growth of 2012! 

So excited! Lots of comments on how big my belly is today. Not sure if it is bloating or baby! Hoping for baby!

Congrats on dh feeling the babe albs! Such an amazing thing to see. My mother was able to feel her last Friday. She kicked really big and Mom was crying her eyes out!


----------



## try4girl

peacelikeariv said:


> Glad you were able to ask those questions Ann. I feel like a fish out of water in the docs office. I never have any good questions?! haha
> 
> Yay Frisbee!! LOTS of girls! I finished another set of beautiful girly burp clothes yesterday! Wish I could send some out to you ladies!
> 
> All of these team yellows must be boys, otherwise we have seriously disrupted the population growth of 2012!
> 
> So excited! Lots of comments on how big my belly is today. Not sure if it is bloating or baby! Hoping for baby!
> 
> Congrats on dh feeling the babe albs! Such an amazing thing to see. My mother was able to feel her last Friday. She kicked really big and Mom was crying her eyes out!

I hope you are wrong I want a girl (team yellow) but my luck it will be a boy which is fine at least I won't have to buy hardly anything. LOL


----------



## ann89

My 21 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









039.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Canada8

Awww ann89 sweet!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I suspect my Team Yellow baby's a boy. I'd really like another girl and so would my older daughters, but I've had the opposite of what I secretly hoped for in each pregnancy so far, and I'm doubting this one will be any different.

Ann, nice bump!!

Still not feeling any kicks from the outside, but Tiddler's movements are regular enough to keep me happy for now. He always gives a huge "Good Morning" kick when the alarm goes off each morning.


----------



## ozzi

albs said:


> DH just felt a kick for the first time! two in fact. i'm so happy! :happydance:
> I don't know why but i got heaps more emotional about him being able to feel him then when i first felt kicks.

OH felt bubs move for the first time last week, I was exactly the same.. grinning from ear to ear and tears at the same time!:winkwink:

Lovely bump piccy Ann :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

peacelikeariv said:


> Bad news is my brother-in-law is getting married in two weeks. I have NOTHING to wear. My winter/spring dresses are built for a slim me and it is way to cold to break out my summer stuff that would be stretchy. I didn't want to go shopping just yet, but I have to bite the bullet sometime.

I feel your pain - my bro is getting married at the end of May and I'm gonna be a beached whale by then!! Asos.com have some nice maternity party dresses but I'm gonna wait for a while yet.

Dr's appointment this morning and everything was fine - heart rate 142 :cloud9:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im 20 weeks today ladies!!!! heres the little missy!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0133.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ann89

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im 20 weeks today ladies!!!! heres the little missy!:happydance:

Beautiful bump!


----------



## Luckyeleven

You've got a really cute bump Frisbee


----------



## peacelikeariv

Beautiful Frisbee! 

My mother picked up a dress at a consignment store for me. We both thought it might be perfect for the wedding. Just tried it on and thought dh was going to have to cut me out of it! We forgot to factor in my new boobs and there is ZERO stretch in the top. I almost had a panic attack and dh was laughing his hind end off as I wiggled my way out! Stretch jersey only from now until July!:dohh:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im going out today to try and find a comfortable dress.. I think we just have to order one or something :shrug:


----------



## biliboi2

I bought a maternity dress off ebay for a wedding end of march. Wont know if it fits till its delivered tho!


----------



## overcomer79

Ann, do you have a blood pressure monitor at home?? Back when my DH was worrying his bp up, he went and bought one. I never knew how handy it would come in. I had high bp and will be monitoring it once aweek from week 24 on...

I just cried just now thinking sunday marks five weeks before I move to third trimester...WOW!!!


----------



## try4girl

I am so excited... Me and my husband get to go on a road trip for ten days with NO kids this will be our first trip without any kids for YEARS I am so excited. It was kinda of a last minute decision. We have no idea where we will end up just know that the kids are going to with grandparents. I think we are going to start heading west and see where things end up.


----------



## frisbeemama12

So fun Try4girl!!! my DH and I are leaving our DD with grandparents and getting out to hike and camp before this one comes!


----------



## babynewbie

How exciting try4girl! Hope you have a good time!


----------



## ann89

overcomer79 said:


> Ann, do you have a blood pressure monitor at home?? Back when my DH was worrying his bp up, he went and bought one. I never knew how handy it would come in. I had high bp and will be monitoring it once aweek from week 24 on...
> 
> I just cried just now thinking sunday marks five weeks before I move to third trimester...WOW!!!

We do. We have an electric one at home. It's super handy. :)

I def can't wait to 3rd trimester either!


----------



## ann89

Your trip sounds exciting try4girl!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Do excited for 3rd tri!! 4 weeks to go for me x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I can't believe that 2nd Tri passed so quickly! I feel like I'm only settling properly into it now.

Try4Girl, I love the sound of your trip. What a great idea.

AFM I collect my mom from the hospital today. She's not fully recovered by any means, but she's well enough to come home with is a huge worry lifted.


----------



## beanhunter

Glad your mum is on the mend invivoveritas. 

I've got really bad pain in my hip and down my leg today. Can hardly walk and jut waiting to go to the drs. It's so sore and weird as I felt fine yesterday. Can't help but worry.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I get pain that bad in my right hip sometimes beanhunter, its helps laying on the opposite side of what hurts (so I lay on my left side) and I fold a pillow in half and put that between my legs right up where my hips are, resting like that makes my hip feel A TON better! I hope you feel better soon whatever the dr says :hugs:
Invitro Im so glad your mom is getting to head home!!


----------



## majm1241

try4girl how exciting! My DH and I went without kids all last July and I missed them like CRAZY!!!! LOL I called EVERYDAY! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

InVivoVeritas said:


> I can't believe that 2nd Tri passed so quickly! I feel like I'm only settling properly into it now.
> 
> Try4Girl, I love the sound of your trip. What a great idea.
> 
> AFM I collect my mom from the hospital today. She's not fully recovered by any means, but she's well enough to come home with is a huge worry lifted.

Glad she gets to come home! :hugs:



beanhunter said:


> Glad your mum is on the mend invivoveritas.
> 
> I've got really bad pain in my hip and down my leg today. Can hardly walk and jut waiting to go to the drs. It's so sore and weird as I felt fine yesterday. Can't help but worry.

I have been getting this on and off too. I can't stand very long or I am in tears. :cry: Another thing that is bothersome is the constant urge to pee because Reaghan in right on my bladder. Every step I take I feel like I just need to wear diapers. :lol:


----------



## try4girl

majm1241 said:


> try4girl how exciting! My DH and I went without kids all last July and I missed them like CRAZY!!!! LOL I called EVERYDAY! :haha:

I think I will to. My goal is every other day at least that is what I told my husband. LOL


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks. The GP was very kind and reckons it's SPD. Also got to hear baby's HB so at least I know that they are ok. Have spent the day dosed up on co-codamol on the sofa with a hot water bottle and can now walk which is a massive improvement. Hoping it gets better or at least no worse as I have a busy job and an exam in 11 days and couldn't concentrate to revise today because of the pain. 
On the plus side am seeing my mummy and sister tomorrow - had no time just the 3 of us since mums cancer was diagnosed so we can have a good catch up. My sister also hasn't seen me since I was 12 weeks so she will be quite shocked by the bump I expect!


----------



## frisbeemama12

ok girls, I want to get other peoples opinion before I send it to family..SO.. this is our second child... are we being really selfish in asking for a baby "sprinkle" to get clothes and diapers and little things? we have kept everything of our DDs baby furniture; crib,stroller,carseat,swing etc.. but its been 4 years since we have needed newborn clothes!!! What do you girls think? would we be selfish asking for those little things?


----------



## Canada8

Nope! I'm doing the same thing.....I had a DS 5yrs ago, but need those little things as well....even if I had had a girl before, I would need as I either gave them away or they were soiled.....so I vote on it not being selfish


----------



## albs

I'm from England where you don't really have showers, but I now live in Australia where baby showers are very common. A friend recently had her second child. It was a girl and her first was a boy, and it it was 9 years after the first. At the time it never even occurred to me that this was her second so maybe she shouldn't have a shower. Each baby is individual and exciting. I think real friends will be thrilled to throw another party with little gifts, I know I would be.


----------



## lysh

I have seen sprinkles being done...usually thrown by a family member.


----------



## Bunnikins

We dont have baby showers really, although id we did, id have one! Its a good way to get some presents and must save you a bit of money... things are so expensive! Plus its a nice way to celebrate the imminent arrival! 

On another topic, ive been looking at papayas today in the supermarket. They are DEFINITELY smaller than cantaloupe melons... whats going on with the ticker?? Or are my local papayas just smaller than average? Glad to be a papaya though.. time is going a little quicker now...


----------



## Canada8

Bunnikins I was thinking the same thing about these fruit sizes


----------



## Mrs W 11

I also think the fruit sizes are a bit odd! The fruit also changes every week till 22 weeks as its papaya at 22 & 23 weeks. I was gutted as I love the change of fruit day ha ha x


----------



## beanhunter

I think 24 is still papaya too. No changes til 25 weeks which feels like ages...
Hip better today :happydance: I'm so pleased and hope it means it was a strain rather than SPD. Fingers crossed anyway. 
Feeling otherwise pretty good. Bought a v shaped pillow today so working and revising has been more comfy and hopefully will sleep better too. Have this whole week off to revise too before my exam on the 20th. So ready to get my life back!


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12 said:


> ok girls, I want to get other peoples opinion before I send it to family..SO.. this is our second child... are we being really selfish in asking for a baby "sprinkle" to get clothes and diapers and little things? we have kept everything of our DDs baby furniture; crib,stroller,carseat,swing etc.. but its been 4 years since we have needed newborn clothes!!! What do you girls think? would we be selfish asking for those little things?

I don't think that is selfish! Check your car seat though. They do expire. I'm keeping Bryelle's stuff for Reaghan and if anyone asks if they can buy I will just say clothes or diapers. We did not have a shower for Bryelle and I don't want one for this one either.


----------



## Luckyeleven

Mrs W 11 said:


> I also think the fruit sizes are a bit odd! The fruit also changes every week till 22 weeks as its papaya at 22 & 23 weeks. I was gutted as I love the change of fruit day ha ha x

I think there's a problem with the ticker when it gets to 22 weeks (I've seen tat happen to quite a few other people too) because if you look on the actual site there are different fruits between 22 and 25 weeks.


----------



## albs

Bunnikins said:


> We dont have baby showers really, although id we did, id have one! Its a good way to get some presents and must save you a bit of money... things are so expensive! Plus its a nice way to celebrate the imminent arrival!
> 
> On another topic, ive been looking at papayas today in the supermarket. They are DEFINITELY smaller than cantaloupe melons... whats going on with the ticker?? Or are my local papayas just smaller than average? Glad to be a papaya though.. time is going a little quicker now...

there was a papaya in our supermarket the other day that was HUGE! I nearly bought it to show DH. I'm sure the baby isn't that big already. i'm not sure if that's the normal size for a papaya though, or whether it was just a mutant!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Beanhunter, I hope you had a great day with your mom and sister. I love those catching-up times.

Frisbee, I don't think you're being selfish at all. We don't have showers here either, but friends and family will usually buy gifts of newborn and other items for every new baby.


----------



## beanhunter

23 weeks today! Think I'm finally showing rather than looking like I've eaten too many pies....still about 4lbs below pre pregnancy weight but baby growing and active so not worried. 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/548fde1a.jpg
Sorry it's massive - can't resize on my iPhone.


----------



## overcomer79

They do recommend not using a carseat over four years old.

I HATED DS's carseat and gave it to my nephew when he was born. It was so MASSIVE and I had to sit on the dash!!! I am buying the big stuff and will hope friends and family will do something for clothes (not expecting it tho as no one has said anything). My mom suggested that I let my daughter wear my son's clothes...ummm even if we kept them, that wouldn't happen. I gave them away to people that could use them as we just don't have the storage space!! She isn't goign to dress like a boy :/. 

I plan to buy things starting at the end of march. I will be past 24 weeks then. I plan on buying her travel crib and swing in april. Her carseat/stroller in May and her crib in June.

I thought about switching the last two but not sure? We didn't get my son's stroller/carseat until 34 weeks. If I ordered it in June, it won't come until mid june and then I will be 36 weeks. As she is sleeping in her travel crib during the night, I find the big crib of less importance, what do you ladies think?


----------



## frisbeemama12

youre so tiny beanhunter!! hahaha I feel so large now! oh well at least I havent seen the number go up on the scale yet! 
Majm I didnt know that about the carseat... what makes it "expire" ? I figured it was securely made.. its the little infant rear facing seat. Hmmm Ill have to look at it when we go visit our family in a week because thats where we have everything from 4 years ago stored :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

overcomer, we use a bassinet for the first few months too so we arent getting this one a crib until we move in December hahaha


----------



## majm1241

frisbeemama12 said:


> youre so tiny beanhunter!! hahaha I feel so large now! oh well at least I havent seen the number go up on the scale yet!
> Majm I didnt know that about the carseat... what makes it "expire" ? I figured it was securely made.. its the little infant rear facing seat. Hmmm Ill have to look at it when we go visit our family in a week because thats where we have everything from 4 years ago stored :haha:

Here hon! I googled this info for you about carseat expiration. Makes sense really once you read it! :thumbup: 

https://baby.about.com/od/healthandsafety/f/car_seat_expiration.htm


----------



## majm1241

beanhunter, you are too adorable! :hugs:

overcome79, I bought a couple packages of diapers (great deal) and a couple things here and there. We have mainly clothes from Bryelle but we need newborn to 12 months cuz I sold them before we found out I was pg. :lol: :(


----------



## Canada8

frisbeemama12 said:


> youre so tiny beanhunter!! hahaha I feel so large now! oh well at least I havent seen the number go up on the scale yet!
> Majm I didnt know that about the carseat... what makes it "expire" ? I figured it was securely made.. its the little infant rear facing seat. Hmmm Ill have to look at it when we go visit our family in a week because thats where we have everything from 4 years ago stored :haha:


Some car seats also have an expiry sticker on the side, bottom or on the tag


----------



## majm1241

Here is my progression. Definitely see a bit of a difference. My 21 Week was taken this past weekend.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/19WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/20WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/21WeeksBaby3.jpg


----------



## overcomer79

I'm jealous of these nice looking bumps. I'm not obese and I just look flabby :/


----------



## Bunnikins

Great progression. I feel like my bump is MASSIVE now all of a sudden, just as i was thinking it was too small. 

Im disappointed that the fruit wont change for a few weeks, as much as i like papaya (even though they are small.. in the UK anyway!)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ironically isn't this one of babies bigger growth spurts as well?! I think it changes size quite a lot over the next 4 weeks. The ticker must be broken! X


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've been on this thread! Lots of cute bumps girls :) it's so exciting finding out what we're all having too.

I'm at 21 wks now- but the pic is from 20wks. And we found out last Friday ours is a boy!
 



Attached Files:







20wk-clothes.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Canada8

22wks!!!

My avatar is at 16wks
 



Attached Files:







22wks.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## peacelikeariv

I say go for it on the shower frisbee! They are a huge deal here in southern usa. We have one for every child, regardless of how close they are born. 

We planned mine this weekend for June because my mother wanted to get it in before my cousin began planning hers :)

We bought a crib already. It was the exact color I needed to match a bureau we already have and it was at a good price. It is, however, just sitting in the garage because we have not bothered to clean out the nursery room. 

Tiny girl has several outfits that have been gifts so far and I have made a few things myself. We will just wait until after the shower and then get whatever we need. I may get the diaper station set up before then, just in case she shows up early.


----------



## albs

had a bit of a scare yesterday. i've been feeling movement for 8 weeks now, and daily, strong movement for 4 weeks. over the weekend i swear he was dancing or kickboxing! it went on for hours on end. anyway, tuesday i still felt a bit, but much less than usual, and yesterday i didn't feel anything. i was really busy all day, but in the evening followed all the advice of drinking something cold, and eating chocolate (which normally sends him nuts) and then lying down. well after over an hour there was still nothing, so i went up to the hospital. i didn't know what they would say because i've read on here some people saying you should kick count until 28 weeks, but i was worried and figured i wouldn't sleep otherwise. anyway, they were lovely. they said i should start kick counting now i'm 24 weeks, and they whipped out the doppler and found the heartbeat (after an agonising minute or two of only hearing the placenta). it was beating away at 140 and as soon as i heard it he gave me an almighty kick. 
i got home at the same time as DH, and the baby went nuts. i wondered whether he was reacting to DH's voice?
anyway, i felt so much better for going, and everyone i saw said i did the right thing so that's good. 
baby is back to his usual aerobics today which is very reassuring.


----------



## Canada8

So good to hear! Yes That is super scary!!


----------



## babynewbie

Glad LO is ok albs, naughty little monkey giving mummy a scare!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no albs, that must have been scary. I was a bit worried cos my little one has not been moving too much lately either. She normally moves loads of times a day.. i caved in yesterday and had a quick peek at her on the scan machine, and she has turned round into a breech position looking towards my spine, so i reckon im just not feeling her as much in this position cos she is kicking me on the inside rather than the outside.. maybe this is also the case with you. I wish she would turn round though, its not nice not feeling them is it. Glad all was OK xx


----------



## albs

babynewbie said:


> Glad LO is ok albs, naughty little monkey giving mummy a scare!!

Hehe, we actually refer to him as 'the cheeky little monkey' and we're going for a monkey theme in the nursery- I guess he was just living up to his name!


----------



## beanhunter

Glad it was all ok albs. I'm jealous of your ability to check your little one bunnikins. 
I've felt more movement this week but think it's because I'm at home revising rather than running around at work. Unfortunately my hip pain is back today and really bad. It had virtually disappeared the past 3 days so I'm not a happy bunny today. It makes concentrating on work and sitting still a challenge - not good when I have 6hrs of exams in 5 days....


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Albs, that must have been really scary!! I'm glad bubs was just freaking you out and that nothing's actually wrong. You were really smart to head straight to the hospital instead of waiting to see what would happen.


----------



## peacelikeariv

I agree with above Albs! Good for you! So many people wait thinking it will change. No sense in letting something get worse.

I have been having sharp shooting pains on the right side of my belly button. I know my uterus is up there now, because that is where tiny girl has been kicking me. Word on google is that they are just stretching pains, but I put a call into the doc because I actually had to lean over this morning when I turned wrong. Feels sore to the touch all the time and then a sharp stab occasionally. Anyone else felt this? Haven't heard from the doc yet.


----------



## Bunnikins

I do get that peace, but it usually comes and goes... and i think mine is related to trapped wind/gas in this particular spot as it seems to be related to being bloated. Good idea getting it checked by a doc though, though its likely nothing.


----------



## albs

so i've got the weirdest new thing going on. i have a strange circle around my belly button. it looks kinda like a bruise, but it def isn't as i haven't bumped my bump, and it isn't at all sore. the hairy belly (yuck) i was prepared for, and the line down the middle, but this i've never heard of. anyone got any ideas? i guess it isn't a problem, it just looks odd!


----------



## Canada8

My BFF who is also pregnant has the exact same bruising by her belly button with no explanation......


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hhmm my belly button has bluish marks around which I assumed were sort of stretch marks... Maybe not as I haven't got any others. Weird! X


----------



## peacelikeariv

The doc said it is most likely that tiny girl has found a spot she likes to lay making the muscle over sensitive. Told me to do some jumping jacks and see if I can get her to move. haha


----------



## Conina

Just thought I'd show off my very first Mother's Day card!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20120317-00024.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 8









Belfast-20120317-00025.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## albs

Conina - that's too cute


----------



## albs

peace - i have a book that talks you through pregnancy week by week. the second sentence on the week 25 page is 'you may get sharp pains down the side of your tummy from the uterus stretching,' so it sounds totally normal and another treat we all have to look forward to. i hope it isn't too uncomfortable for you.


----------



## babynewbie

Conina how adorable :D


----------



## try4girl

Hi ladies, Well I had a great trip till the end we were on the second to last day (last friday) of our trip and we were going though the mountains and trucks car radiator cracked and we were stuck in this town that wouldn't be able to fix our car till weds. so we called my dad who came out with his flat bed trailer to take us home. He got to us on Sat night and off we went sunday morning. Well we made it about 8 hours from home and his trucks lugs sherd off his back left tire so with no dealerships open due to it being sunday we had to wait till the morning to have it looked at. Well that was yesterday and we are still in that town waiting for my dads truck to be fixed we hope it will be done today. I am really missing my kids. I hope you all had a good week last week and this one is good to. I will have to try and catch up on post when I get home.


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no! Hope you got home OK. 

Has anyone elses belly button popped out? I really hoped mine wouldnt, but it has. It makes me feel sick.


----------



## ann89

My belly button didn't pop out with my first so I'm not sure if it will this time.


----------



## Luckyeleven

My belly button is still an innie, its not showing signs of popping out but my mum seems to think it eventually will. I'm hoping she's wrong.


----------



## frisbeemama12

no button popping here, but Im starting to get that brown line!!! So funny I can feel her moving even though I have an anterior placenta, but she isnt nearly as crazy as her sister was!!! We are hoping that means this one will be less of a hassle than our DD hahahahahaha


----------



## babynewbie

Mine hasnt popped out but it is almost level now lol so i dont think it will be long until it pops! It did in my last pregnancy and i loved it lol :haha: just think it looks so funny! :haha:


----------



## Conina

I think mine's not far off popping - dreading it, I'm a bit squeamish about my belly button...


----------



## peacelikeariv

I agree with you Conina, belly button popping is a little crazy! Mine was quite the innie, but I can see definite signs of future poppage. It is not quite level, but just a few centimeters away. My girlfriends have assured me that it will go right back...:shrug:


----------



## mom and ttc

sorry wrong thread


----------



## majm1241

Hi guys. I have been Lurking wanting to post but I have and still am sick with a HORRIBLE head and chest cold. I am miserable and weak. :cry: 

I too have an anterior Placenta but My little girl is VERY active! :cloud9: 

My Belly Button is half popped and it is the same with my last two pregnancies. It will pop all the way by the time I am full term I am sure.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mine has just gone really flat. I don't think it popped any of the other times, but seeing as I'm remembering back over a decade I can't be sure!!!

V-day for me tomorrow and I feel like I'm getting past a huge milestone. I hope Tiddler doesn't choose to make his appearance for a lot of months to come, but even so I'm excited.


----------



## beanhunter

Mine has half gone but was a slight outie before as in there was a definate bump in the hole if you know what I mean. 
Just seen midwife and heard toodles heart again which was lovely. Exam now over so I have my life back too! Planning to go for a swim tonight and starting some antenatal yoga in a couple of weeks. Sisters hen do and bridesmaid dress fitting on Saturday too so all very busy!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh majm me too, I hope you are feeling a bit better. It's so much harder having a nasty cold when you are pregnant and can't take anything for it. I've just had 3 days off work with it. Still feel shattered but can breathe a little better now.

My belly button is pretty much flat now. It's so weird!! I've always had a deep innie! Getting used to it but hope it goes back after! 

X


----------



## Canada8

my belly button looks like a third eye!!! it has completely popped out and stretched! I need a belly button re-construction after. you can see it pooped out in absolutely EVERYTHING I wear...it is always looking at me...hahahahaha

happy v-day to everyone!!! whoot whoot


----------



## frisbeemama12

We have finally decided on a name!!!!!!!!!! Elayna Renae :) 
Im so excited!!!!!!! I hope everyone is doing great. Im actually feeling her a lot more which is AWESOME since I have the anterior placenta!


----------



## babynewbie

frisbeemama12 said:


> We have finally decided on a name!!!!!!!!!! Elayna Renae :)
> Im so excited!!!!!!! I hope everyone is doing great. Im actually feeling her a lot more which is AWESOME since I have the anterior placenta!

Lovely name! Very pretty :)


----------



## majm1241

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh majm me too, I hope you are feeling a bit better. It's so much harder having a nasty cold when you are pregnant and can't take anything for it. I've just had 3 days off work with it. Still feel shattered but can breathe a little better now.
> 
> My belly button is pretty much flat now. It's so weird!! I've always had a deep innie! Getting used to it but hope it goes back after!
> 
> X

Thank you Hon! I have been downing the Tussin DM & Tylenol for the aches and fever and drinking TONS more water, OJ, Apple Juice and hot fluids. 



frisbeemama12 said:


> We have finally decided on a name!!!!!!!!!! Elayna Renae :)
> Im so excited!!!!!!! I hope everyone is doing great. Im actually feeling her a lot more which is AWESOME since I have the anterior placenta!

Very pretty name! :kiss: We are calling our new daughter Reaghan Avery! :cloud9: It is so nice to call her and refer to her by her name already.


----------



## Canada8

Happy v-day to me!!:happydance::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







vday.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









alien on board.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bunnikins

Canada8 said:


> Happy v-day to me!!:happydance::kiss:


Yay, happy V day! :thumbup: Its mine in 2 days time. Our babies will be here in no time! I cant wait to meet her.


----------



## Bug222

Happy V-day Canada!!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Very pretty name frisbee! DH and I are cleaning out the nursery today! Woo Hoo! I have no idea what we are going to do with all of the junk in that room...haha Yard sale time I suppose! 

I did pick out the bedding and get it ordered. I wanted to make sure I have the color right for a few things I am making myself. My sister-in-law has been driving me crazy to get it ordered so she can match the color to my shower cake, even though it is MONTHS away. haha Here is a picture!
 



Attached Files:







SPPP-C_medium(2).jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sammycaine

Now that V day has came I emailed my manager and told her my Maternity plans. My last day of work will be June 8th! Followed by two weeks paid vacation and Mat leave starting on June 25. I don't think that is too early with my due date the 13th. What do you all think?

We are having beautiful weather here in SE Ontario, Canada. Made me think summer is going to be grossly hot and I don't wanna work in the heat if I don't have to.


----------



## Bug222

That is beautiful Peacelikeariv!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Happy v-day ladies :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I agree sammy, my edd is 5th July and I'm working to 8th June. I have 17 days hol to take tho so my mat leave starts the day before edd. I figure I'll never get to take several weeks off on my own again and just relax so planning to make the most of it and enjoy. I think I'll be tired and ready to chill by then xx


----------



## biliboi2

Im hoping to work until a week before edd, but I am a teacher so can't take annual leave beforehand. If I need to go off earlier, sickness after 37 weeks triggers maternity leave anyway.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Hope everyone has a great day... I found out last night (through her calling me) that a friend of mine (shes 24 weeks) is in the hospital having contractions. They have gotten them to slow and they arent painful. Her cervix is 100% closed and still really long so thats a good thing.. what makes this heartbreaking is that a year ago this April she went into pre-term labor at 24 weeks 6 days and her son died after 4 days of life.. please be thinking of her.. I dont know what I would do if that happened to me 2 years in a row...


----------



## babynewbie

frisbeemama thats so scary :( fingers crossed baby stays put! :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Everything crossed for your friend. 

I'm going on leave at 35 weeks and then mat leave from 38 so just about 10 weeks at work! Eeek. 

25 weeks today. Manic weekend at sisters hen do and bridesmaid dress fitting and here is today's bump. Not so subtle anymore! 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/5738daea.jpg


----------



## Conina

Saying a wee prater for your friend frisbeemama.

24 week bumpage...
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20120326-00030.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## albs

praying for your friend frisbeemama, that must be so worrying. everyday the baby stays in there improves his/her chances. someone i sort of know got flown to perth last week with a bad case of pre-eclampsia and had to deliver her baby at 28 weeks. he's tiny but perfect and is doing really well so far. it's crazy to think that she's only 2 weeks ahead of me. i can't imagine what it must be like for your friend to have already gone through this before.

i'm too embarassed to put up a pic of my bump, i'm over twice the size of you ladies. 

i'm hoping to last at work until 36+2 which will be the 8th of june. that being said i'm off work today as i didn't sleep last night thanks to a bad back. off to find a physio today.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Shes doing well, the contractions have all but stopped now and she will be on extreme bedrest until baby comes. Her husband is hiking with his brother about 5 hours away too! I dont know how soon he can get out of where they are backpacking either.. :( Im so worried for her. 
AFM I definitely feel her growing!! my stomach is getting so tight sometimes before my muscles stretch finally haha


----------



## albs

our pram arrived today!!! it's been such a mission. we saw one last time we were in perth (500km away) and really liked it. only when we got home did i discover it's super rare in australia, and there was in fact only 1 left for sale in the colour we wanted in the whole of WA. well some begging on the phone, a facebook cry for help and some lovely, lovely friends and it's finally here. it's the mamas and papas sola in black and i love it! i keep driving it around the house to test it on corners!
also, i just noticed that i'm in double figures! only 99 days to go. eek.


----------



## Conina

Alba - that's the one we want too!!


----------



## overcomer79

Fris praying for your friend and her LO.

AFM: we moved my son out of his old room :cry: on saturday into his big room which he absolutely loves!!!  So I guess we can't send him to his room for punishment anymore :haha:. I spent my V-day with my son having yet another stomach virus and praying that I don't catch it as I had an awful one at 13 weeks that laid me up for a week. I plan on leaving work on June 20th putting me at 36 weeks. I hope LO comes at 38 so I can get my knee looked at. The shot has worn off now so it is constant pain but I know in the end she will be worth it.


----------



## Bunnikins

frisbeemama12 said:


> Hope everyone has a great day... I found out last night (through her calling me) that a friend of mine (shes 24 weeks) is in the hospital having contractions. They have gotten them to slow and they arent painful. Her cervix is 100% closed and still really long so thats a good thing.. what makes this heartbreaking is that a year ago this April she went into pre-term labor at 24 weeks 6 days and her son died after 4 days of life.. please be thinking of her.. I dont know what I would do if that happened to me 2 years in a row...


very scary! I hope all is OK with your friend. Its great that we are all reaching the V day, but no babies yet please! Way too scary a thought! xxxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Frisbee, sending good thoughts to your friend. I'm glad the worst seems to be over, but i can just imagine how she's feeling right now.

Overcomer, hope you steered clear of that virus!


----------



## Canada8

all my love for your friend frisebee!!

Hey has anyone heard from ready or not??


----------



## Bug222

Canada- yeah I have heard from Ready- she is ok, had a bit of a rough time but doing ok now.


----------



## Canada8

Oh I'm so glad to hear! I was worried because I haven't heard from her since she went to the hospital in feb.


----------



## Canada8

An update on me.....docs found a small bright white spot on babygirls heart at 20 wk scan...my doc is not worried at all because all results from my IPS and all other tests are all normal. He said it was up to me to do an u/s or not, so I most definitely said yes....appt booked for April 16.....I wasn't nervous until I googled it and read it could be a sign of DS or other chromosome defect.....again doc is not worried, but I can't say the same for me. Ugh!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks for your thoughts girls, shes still in the hospital but now its just to get iv fluids and antibiotics for a UTI which they believe is causing her uterus to contract. Cervix is still long and closed and baby is still healthy and perfect :happydance: my friend is so relieved and hopefully home tomorrow!!


----------



## albs

frisbeemama - so glad to hear that about your friend. i hope she continues to improve, keep us updated!

canada - i can relate to how your feeling. our boy has an enlarged kidney, and again it could be a sign of something serious, but probably not. the docs aren't worried, and i'm trying really hard not to be! i've got another scan on the 17th, so we should find out what's going on about the same time as you! i'm sure both our bubs are just fine.


----------



## Canada8

Yes they are Albs! Just giving us an early taste of teenage years when they really start to stress us....lol


----------



## albs

so, today's my birthday and i was already feeling kind of sorry for myself - my birthday always sucks as dh has to work pretty much the whole of march and april without a day off or even an evening home in time for dinner. then this morning, just to make me feel better, i discovered my first stretch marks. 
happy birthday me!


----------



## Bug222

awwww :hugs: albs! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday xx


----------



## Canada8

We are here for you labs! Happy diva day! Just think a year from now you will have your child to celebrate with....:)


----------



## babynewbie

Happy birthday albs! Your stretchies are a birthday present from baby :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Happiest of Happy birthdays to you Albs! Youll be able to celebrate with your lo next year!!! wooooo!!!!!!! and those stretch marks will start to go away too :haha: Ive started getting them too.. actually thats not entirely true because Im not sure if they are just my previous pregnancy stretch marks that never went away hahahaha if thats the case then Im saying NOPE I didnt get stretch marks with this one!! :rofl:


----------



## try4girl

Happy belated birthday to you Albs.

Sorry it has been awhile. I made it home it was an adventure to say the least. But it all ended good so that is all that matters. 

So I have a question for you ladies. 

I have a almost 2 year old and when I was pregnant with him I had a huge baby shower and it was nice but I did not really enjoy myself due to the fact that one my family and my husband's family do not really interact cultural differences and I hate being the center of attention. Anywho I DON"T want one this time so I made the suggestion to my best friend who wants to throw me one that we wait till the baby is born and then throw a Baby-Q kinda as a end of summer and a meet the baby kinda thing. 

What do you ladies think about this?


----------



## frisbeemama12

that sounds like a wonderful idea try4girl! that way the people who REALLY want to shower the baby with gifts can do so at their own time, be it at the birth or at this "baby-Q" It definitely sounds like something simple and very smart!


----------



## hel_5

hi :wave: how's everyone doing? It's been ages since I was on last, between work, housework, the kids and SUNSHINE (we do occasionally get it in Ireland :haha:) I've not really had time to do much else.

Happy belated birthday albs - it sucks having a partner that works so much at the mo DH is gone by 8.30am not back til midnight and I'm lucky if he gets one day off at the mo :nope: so I'm always here if you need to vent :thumbup:

Frisbeemama glad to hear good news about your friend

Try4girl that sounds like the perfect solution :thumbup:

I can't believe how neat everyone's bump looks, I'm huuuggggeee in comprasion!! xx


----------



## sammycaine

I feel huge as well, sometimes i feel like I can't possibly get any bigger. I am a super plus sized girl, but am only 1 pound over my pre pregnancy weight. I will have to take a bump pic soon, now that I look pregnant and not just really fat! LOL


----------



## albs

ok here's my last bump pic taken at 25w6d. i'm def not in the small bump team! last week someone asked me if i was nearly due. i said, er no, still 3 months to go. she then said, oh, are you having twins then? i could have punched her!

try4girl i think that's a great idea. some friends are always going to want to buy things for a new baby (i know i will) and a casual meet the baby thing is a good idea.
 



Attached Files:







25w6d.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow I dont know what youre talking about Albs! you look great! I look like that but a bit bigger belly and Im just under 24 weeks!!!!!! You shouldve said you had a tumor to make her feel bad hahahahaha Im mean though :shrug:


----------



## beanhunter

You don't look massive at all? People are just rude! Last week I got told I was tiny and massive within about 10 minutes! Find it very odd that because I'm pregnant everyone can suddenly have the divine right to comment on your figure!

I need some help girls. We went pram shopping yesterday and it was a nightmare! I thought it would be easy but nothing really fitted the bill. I Wang something fairly light, EASY to fold and with option for a carrycot. We liked the quinny buzz but it doesn't fold that small and only folds with the seat on in the forward facing position. The city jogger was so easy to fold but looked horrid with the carrycot/car seat attached and can't parent face. Icandy strawberry is pretty but so expensive and I'm not sure any better than the quinny esp considering it'd be around £200 more. Also saw the oyster but prefer the buzz. Going in search of a mamas and papas to look at the zoom and sola today and hopefully a Phil and teds but no idea if they will be better???? Really thought I'd fall in love with one and feel quite disappointed. 
What do you ladies have this time and what have you had before? 
Thanks.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've got the candy strawberry but luckily got a really good deal. My second choice was thr oyster. Don't worry I felt the same as you it took me ages to choose. 

My sister has phil and teds and absolutely loves it! My sister in law has the bugaboo frog but got hers on eBay for £200! The silvercross ones are nice too.

Keep looking you'll find the one xx


----------



## hel_5

We had/have a basic mother care buggy (4 and a half years old now!) but we have just had to buy a double, so we have a silvercross pop duo, unfortunately it does take ages to find a buggy that you love, just go EVERYWHERE possible to look and try every buggy you can, I found picking the right buggy harder than picking out my wedding dress!! :rofl: good luck xxx


----------



## albs

we've bought the mamas and papas sola (was quite the mission, there turned out to be only one in the whole of western australia but i got all patriotic and really wanted an english pram)
i really like it, but i don't know how it would compare to most of the others, the only other one i got to try was the oyster (which i quite liked but dh didn't). living in country WA there's only a limitted selection of baby things around. we're not getting the carrycot for the sola since it lies flat, and we have a moses basket for at home or at friend's houses etc. 
the sola is like the quinny buzz in that it doesn't fold properly in the rear facing position. it does sort of fold down though, or it is super easy to change. 
hel_5 i know what you mean, picking a wedding dress was WAY easier than picking a pram. i'm still not entirely sure we have the right one, but i'm just really happy to be able to tick one more big thing off the baby list. all we have left big stuff wise to buy now is a car seat. oh, and a car to put it in!! (mine is too small for a baby apparantly!)


----------



## babynewbie

Im huge! :) Ill take a picture later, looking back at pictures of my first pregnancy im the same size now as i was at about 32 weeks the first time!


----------



## ms.hope

should I be in this group?:coffee:


----------



## Canada8

Sure!


----------



## Conina

We've pretty much decided on the Sola too - it doesn't fold that small but it's so easy to click everything in and out


----------



## albs

so we just got back from our booking in appointment at the hospital, and i am totally overwhelmed with all the info. i have a stack of leaflets about a metre high to get through. exciting, but overwhelming.
anyway, i have a confession to make. my due date is now officially 29th june, so i'm not a july baby anymore. please can i stay here??


----------



## albs

ooh, i just realised that my new date puts me in third tri. eep!


----------



## babynewbie

No albs, you must leave. Now. :sulk:



:haha: Of course you can stay! Besides, you never know baby could be late and be a July baby after all ;) But im not impressed at you jumping to 3rd tri, thats cheating! :haha: Yaaaay for 3rd tri!


----------



## babynewbie

As promised, 25+2 bump. Im definitely not part of the small bump group :haha:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000219.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frisbeemama12

I need to post a bump pic soon so that you can see Im going to be ginormous!! and Im only 23 weeks and 6 days!!!!


----------



## beanhunter

Currently sat at the hospital having a glucose tolerance test. Yuck. Stupid PCOS for making me have to have it. Baby crazy active at the moment and ripping my stomach muscles in two - so sore!
I'm a bridesmaid on Saturday at my sisters wedding so looking forward to that. Hoping people realise I'm pregnant not just fat in my dress and don't really feel that confident at the moment in my body. 
Also (warning poss tmi) but I had a bit of leaking from my boobs last night. Took me by suprise as I wasn't expecting it yet. Is it normal this early? I was a bit freaked out by it tbh. 
Still no further forward on prams but a friend said we can borrow her mothercare my4 for the first few months as a pram so that will save some money and give us more time to make a decision. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## albs

beanhunter - i've got my glucose test next week. had one a few years ago (thanks again to PCOS) and it was yuck. and i'm sure you're going to look fabulous as a bridesmaid! you've got such a neat little bump. 
i read on my ipod pregnancy app that boob leakage can happen anytime now. to be honest i'm getting freaked out by boobs at the mo. mine aren't leaking, but i've been researching into breastfeeding and it's so weird! don't get me wrong, i fully intend to do it, and i'm booking into a class run by the australian breastfeeding association, but at the same time it's still totally freaking me out!


----------



## hel_5

Yeah leaking boobs are normal - it's just another one of those wonderful preggers things!!

I'm so lucky to have escaped the glucose test - I hate lucozade (sp?)

Albs if you have any questions about bfing fire away, I bf both of my girls x


----------



## try4girl

I believe here in the US everyone does the glucose test mine is in 4 weeks. YUCK


----------



## Canada8

Mine in 2wks ugh!


----------



## frisbeemama12

try4girl mine is in 4 weeks too :( Im NOT excited at all but I LOVE the way my midwives office does it, I get to have it here at the house and drink it before my appt so I dont have to sit and wait an hour at the office! YAY! I only have to do the 1 hour, definitely dont want the 3 :sick:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Enjoy being bridesmaid beanhunter that's really exciting. Hope everyones glucose tests go well xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Glucose test tomorrow! :nope: I believe it is required in here in the states. We are a rather obese nation... :blush:

I read yesterday that breastfeeding for at least 6 months will reduce this risk of childhood obesity by a large percentage! Goes from 1 in 4 children to 1 in 14 children! I hope I am able to breastfeed. I think it is a wonderful gift to give your baby. Hope it is not too tough... Some of my recent new mom friends are breastfeeding and said it is not as hard as most make it out to be. What do those of you who have done it think?


----------



## Mork

The first 7 weeks were the hardest for me peacelikeariv, but after that it gets a whole lot easier!! I think the adjustment to being a parent, sleeplessness and your body recovering after the birth all make it a challenge at times, but if you are determined and persevere it is so worth it.
Hope the gtt is ok for you, i have to have it too in 2 weeks :( xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

I was unfortunately only able to nurse our DD for about 2 months due to insufficient supply but I was trying to take college classes and pumped for feeding when I couldnt be home, so I brought about my own downfall I think.. Although through research and talking with the drs they said that sometimes epidurals can make nursing difficult.. 
HOWEVER the 2 months I was able to nurse were AWESOME sometimes your nipples will hurt but nothing a little olive oil or soaking them in salt water cant handle :)


----------



## Bug222

well ladies I ended up spending most of the night in the triage area of my labour and delivery unit. I developed a severe bladder infection to the point I was peeing out blood. They wanted to monitor baby as my uterus was quite "irritated". Baby was a start though so now im home on high dose antibiotics and starting to feel a little better. 

The GTT is routine here as well. I have to do it in another two weeks (not looking forward to it!). Luckily I am also only doing the one hour test.


----------



## try4girl

frisbeemama12 - that is what my doc office does to.

peacelikeariv - I breastfeed my oldest for 13 months and my youngest for 20 months. I agree with with the other posters the first few weeks can be painful but so worth it even if you only do it for a month or year. The best advice that I can offer is to try and find a La Leche League meeting that you can go to or visit their web site. I know many moms that go before they even have their babies I have yet to ever go to one where they are pushy. Though I have heard of a few.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bug you poor thing. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Canada8

i LOVE breastfeeding! that is actually the most exciting thing besides seeing her, I am looking forward to! It was mommy and me time. I only had issues with how long it took my milk to come in...almost a week! my poor baby boy lost 2 pounds, which is drastic for a new born. I breastfed for 5 months but would have done it longer if my milk did not dry up. It dried up because I started this BC that is suppose to work well with breastfeeding...instead, it dried me right up within 2 wks :(. This time I will be breastfeeding for as long as possible. I am getting a breast pump so DH and DS can also have turns feeding her....it worked well the last time too and my DS took both bottle and nipple...but it was strictly breast milk. pumping also made it easy for my mother to watch my son as he was not attached to my boob.....hope it works out again


----------



## pitty

I had the 2hour GTT, on Friday, doctor called yesterday and needs to see me, I go in to see her soon, doesn't sound good....


----------



## hel_5

Bug - that's sounds horrible, hope you are doing ok now and the drugs start working quickly :hugs:

I've been really lucky with bfing, with DD1 she was quick, efficient, her growth spurts never caused me any trouble , with DD2 she was (and still is!!) a bigger and much hungier baby, the 6 week growth spurt nearly finished me off! But it was fabulous to see her piling on the weight all though what I was giving to her, I had no problems bfing either time, yes sore nipples but I used the Lansinoh cream and it was fab, yes the first few weeks are hard but I think it would be hard anyway - you are adjusting to a new baby!! You will need support though - friends/family/partner that will keep you going through the tough parts xxx


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed pitty :hugs: I have my GTT in 2 weeks, eeeek :/


----------



## albs

fingers crossed pitty, and hope you're feeling better bug.

i've gone baby shopping crazy! we've already got most of the big things, and in the past few days i have bought some cloth nappies, an airwrap cot bumper, storage boxes for the nursery, a sleepy wrap carrier thing, some flannel wraps, some waterproof matress protectors... i could go on!
i think it's because i know that once i go on maternity leave (9 weeks and counting, possibly less) we'll have absolutely no disposable income, so i'm trying to buy things before then. and i am having a shower, but it's not usual to have a registry here, so i think i'll just get a whole bunch of cute clothing, rather than anything really useful. 
but it's like i feel the faster i buy the less it's going to cost overall, which doesn't make sense at all. i think i need to step away from the credit card!


----------



## overcomer79

wow albs...I haven't even started shopping. I keep getting scared :(. 

I just have too much going on right now. My son was sick really bad last week and now woke up with a nose bleed this morning. I am going on 2.5 hours of sleep. My day is going to go from 5:45am to 9:30 PM!!!

I have my GTT and rhogam shot in 2.5 weeks. Tomorrow is my last appt of the second trimester. I'm getting a bit freaked out honestly. 

This summer seems to be the baby boom with me and my high school classmates. I have two other friends expecting and a friend who isn't able to get pregnant announced last night that they will be parents july to early august of newborn twin boys!!! 

I am so happy for them but scared the mom is going to change her mind as she has a right to do until birth.


----------



## frisbeemama12

WOW Albs! hahaha Im waiting until my baby "sprinkle" to see what family and friends will get us and then we will buy what we need from there haha so I have time to save up!

overcomer- Oh that would be so sad if the mother backed out.. your friend would be so sad :(


----------



## futurephotos

We're having a boy! I can't believe I'm at 6months already.. eeeek!


----------



## pitty

well girls i have gestational diabetes, yay for me.... i do have pcos also so i was expecting gestational diabetes, but no medication needed as not too bad, just have to be careful, the thing that worries me is they will want to take bub early by c section, i dont want that... i will just wait and see, my next ob appointment is in 2 weeks so he will be more of a help.


----------



## Canada8

Congrats on team blue


----------



## frisbeemama12

Bummer pitty!!! Im sorry you have GD.. hopefully they wont have to take him early, just be mindful of what you eat and walk daily.. Ive never had GD but I know healthy living helps! :hugs:


----------



## ms.hope

so do we enter our 7th month at 27 weeks? I just had a long debate with some friends.


----------



## babynewbie

im sorry pitty :hugs: its easily managed and fingers crossed you can deliver normally.

yay for team blue futurephotos! :D


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm sorry to hear that Pitty -- but at least you know now, and you can keep a good eye on your LO's health and progress. Hope you get to deliver yourself.

Overcomer, that's fantastic news for your friends!! I really hope the mom follows through; how devastating if she changed her mind at this stage.

Me, I loved breastfeeding and I'm really looking forward to doing it again. The first few weeks are difficult while you and baby figure out what you're doing, but it's so worthwhile and such a close bonding experience.

I've ordered an Amby baby hammock for the first months -- anybody tried one of those? It should be delivered next week, then just my pram and cot to pick up later this month. After that I'm all set for July!!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Thanks for all the positives! 

Hope you feel better bug! That sounds horrid!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Passed the GD test. That drink was terrible. I didn't feel like eating the rest of the day!


----------



## sammycaine

I am really looking forward to bf'ing. Cannot wait to bond with wee one. I also have my Gestational Glucose Tolerance Test in 2 weeks. 

So I went back to have a redo of my 3D scan. Baby is still head up, feet down and facing my spine. Not a position for good face pictures, so I go back in a month. Hopefully she will turn.


----------



## HarrietO

I haven't been around in a while, we are completely gutting the only bathroom in our house, so needless to say I have been super busy. I did go back and read the last few pages to hopefully catch up on everyone. 

I have a silly question. Have any of you changed Doctors? I am high risk (type 2 diabetic) and when I found out I was pregnant the Prenatal center I went to sent me to St. Louis (1 1/2 hours away) to a high risk clinic. I was willing to do whatever they thought I should do because I had suffered a miscarriage right before this pregnancy, and I was freaking out. I have been going to this high risk Dr. my entire pregnancy. I have yet to even see a Dr. They have a huge rotation of "Interns" and I saw a different person every appointment until I threw a fit and they started having me see the same Nurse Practitioner each time. These appointments consist of showing a nutritionist my food logs and listening to baby's heartbeat. 

Now, I'm all for doing whatever is necessary to make sure my baby is healthy, but I am starting to get really frustrated. I am there for at least 5 hours every time I go. Then I speak to the nurse for 5 min. and the Nutritionist for 5 min. I have been diabetic for a long time, so I know how to control my sugar and do a great job of it. My OH just changed jobs and works M-Th now. My appointments have to be on Mondays or Thursdays because they only see diabetic patients those days. That means my OH will miss EVERY appointment I have from here on out. In a few weeks I have to start going twice a week. One of these appointments will include an ultrasound each week, but the other one will just be routine. 

I REALLY don't want to drive an hour and a half twice a week ALONE to sit there for 5 hours minimum. School here lets out for the summer in the middle of May, so this will mean dragging the other kids with me for a full day Dr. visit twice a week also. There is another hospital that is 10 min. from where I live. I'm very seriously considering calling them up and talking to them about their high risk program. I hate to switch Drs this late in the game, but I honestly have yet to see a Dr. anyway, just the Nurse Practitioner and some Interns.

I am so frustrated and I don't know what I should do. Am I crazy to even think about switching? I just don't know if I can make that trip twice a week (gas is SO expensive!) alone or dragging two kids who will be crazy by the time it's over. 

I just need advice. What would you guys do?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ali what a headache for you. I would definitely look into switching. Calling your local hospital just to ask for details wouldn't hurt and then you can make an informed decision. Good luck hun x


----------



## frisbeemama12

It DEFINITELY wont hurt to look around and get the information from other dr offices and hospitals. This is YOUR care and YOUR baby.. dont settle!


----------



## albs

i just wanted to say how friendly this thread is. since my due date was changed to june 29th i popped over to a june babies thread and nobody even said hi. so i'm afraid you guys are stuck with me and my ramblings!
hope everyone is feeling ok with their glucose tests. i should have really had mine this week but was just too busy with the last week of school, and now everything is closed for easter until tuesday. 
HarrietO i would def at least look around and make enquiries about changing docs. it's about what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Canada8

Harriet I agree with albs!

Haha albs you are stuck with us :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Youre so silly albs! You dont know, your baby might come 2 days late! then it will be July 1st! haha its only a 2 day difference between your date and July! Of course we still want you here!!!!


----------



## beanhunter

Don't leave albs!
I'm off to my sisters in a few hrs for her wedding! Hope I don't look like a whale in my bridesmaids dress....


----------



## albs

hehe, i wasn't going to leave, just thought i could play in both places.
have a fabulous time at the wedding beanhunter.


----------



## Bunnikins

July is best! you wont look like a whale beanhunter. I, however, went out last night all dressed up and looked quite whale-like. I got asked a few times "whens it due" and got a look of surprise when saying i had 3 months left. Albs i just noticed ur 28 weeks and still an eggplant! That means i must have 2 more weeks of egg plant-ness. Im most disappointed in that ticker! xx


----------



## albs

Bunnikins said:


> Albs i just noticed ur 28 weeks and still an eggplant! That means i must have 2 more weeks of egg plant-ness. Im most disappointed in that ticker! xx

i know what you mean. we're papayas for weeks on end, and then eggplants for weeks. strange when i keep reading that the baby has a huge growth spurt about now. around 24 - 28 weeks they double in weight. (maybe that's why i'm so hungry all the time!! or maybe i'm just a pig)


----------



## Bunnikins

albs said:


> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> Albs i just noticed ur 28 weeks and still an eggplant! That means i must have 2 more weeks of egg plant-ness. Im most disappointed in that ticker! xx
> 
> i know what you mean. we're papayas for weeks on end, and then eggplants for weeks. strange when i keep reading that the baby has a huge growth spurt about now. around 24 - 28 weeks they double in weight. (maybe that's why i'm so hungry all the time!! or maybe i'm just a pig)Click to expand...

Me too, im permanently hungry! The midwife told me to "listen to my body", so i am, and im eating.. a LOT! Dreading the post-baby diet though...


----------



## HarrietO

albs said:


> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> Albs i just noticed ur 28 weeks and still an eggplant! That means i must have 2 more weeks of egg plant-ness. Im most disappointed in that ticker! xx
> 
> i know what you mean. we're papayas for weeks on end, and then eggplants for weeks. strange when i keep reading that the baby has a huge growth spurt about now. around 24 - 28 weeks they double in weight. (maybe that's why i'm so hungry all the time!! or maybe i'm just a pig)Click to expand...

If you actually go to thebump.com and look at their chart there they have updated it, the tickers just show based on their old chart. I'm 26 weeks, and my ticker still shows eggplant, but on thebump.com it shows lettuce. 27 is cauliflower, 28 is rutabaga, 29 is acorn squash. 

Here is the link: thebump


----------



## peacelikeariv

We just did the bathroom right before getting pregnant. Took it to the studs and started over. LONG nights! But it is well worth it! Try not to overwork yourself!

I agree with everyone else, at least call the local doctors. Your time is worth a whole lot and bringing the other babies to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours sounds like pure hell...:shrug: haha

Beanhunter I bet you were beautiful! You are the cute bump kind! Not big, but def preggo! 

Here is my bump for 26weeks! I almost flipped out today thinking of 26 weeks. We are really getting there ladies!
 



Attached Files:







bump26w.JPG
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ms.hope

peacelikeariv said:


> We just did the bathroom right before getting pregnant. Took it to the studs and started over. LONG nights! But it is well worth it! Try not to overwork yourself!
> 
> I agree with everyone else, at least call the local doctors. Your time is worth a whole lot and bringing the other babies to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours sounds like pure hell...:shrug: haha
> 
> Beanhunter I bet you were beautiful! You are the cute bump kind! Not big, but def preggo!
> 
> Here is my bump for 26weeks! I almost flipped out today thinking of 26 weeks. We are really getting there ladies!


tiny bump u have, u will bounce right back into shape after baby is born:thumbup:


----------



## Conina

My bro's getting married at the end of May - I"m dreading finding something to wear!!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm getting married at the end of this month! Hoping my dress still fits in 3 weeks!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I just found out that I have to go to a wedding mid/late may too!! GAH! why cant cute maternity dresses be AFFORDABLE!?!?


----------



## sammycaine

Finding a dress is going to be difficult. You guys should split on one and mail it to each other. LOL


----------



## Bug222

im in a wedding too for a friend of mine. I bought the dress a little while ago and have my fingers firmly crossed it will still fit in another two weeks. 

Does anyone else feel like their tummy is going to burst? I think my little on has had a big growth spurt in the last few days and my tummy hasn't stretched enough yet.. so sore!!! I don't have stretch marks yet but I have a tonne of broken blood vessels along both sides of my tummy!


----------



## albs

Bug222 said:


> Does anyone else feel like their tummy is going to burst? I think my little on has had a big growth spurt in the last few days and my tummy hasn't stretched enough yet.. so sore!!! I don't have stretch marks yet but I have a tonne of broken blood vessels along both sides of my tummy!

i feel exactly like that! for the last couple of weeks i've been super hungry and my bump has grown quite a bit so i think he's been having a bit of a growth spurt in there. my stomach muscles are so, so sore. i feel like i've done a thousand sit-ups and i have to hold my stomach everytime i move. i'm seeing a physio tomorrow so i'll ask if there's anything i can do to help. i'm drenching myself in cocoa butter and bio oil to help my skin because it feels so tight.


----------



## sammycaine

Bug222 said:


> Does anyone else feel like their tummy is going to burst?

Ugh! I absolutly feel like that! Also as the 3rd trimester draws near, my nausea is back :cry: mainly when driving but it still sucks!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My stomach seems to be squashed, so that I eat a little and feel so full! Then, a few hours later, I'm starving again as if I haven't eaten for days.


----------



## beanhunter

Mine felt like it was going to burst all day last Monday. I felt as if I was being ripped in two. Woke up Tuesday am and bump was def bigger and pain gone so I reckon it's a growth spurt. 
My nausea is back a little but I actually think it's reflux. Isn't pregnancy glamourous???

Ps - 3rd tri today! Eeeeek!!!


----------



## albs

beanhunter said:


> Mine felt like it was going to burst all day last Monday. I felt as if I was being ripped in two. Woke up Tuesday am and bump was def bigger and pain gone so I reckon it's a growth spurt.
> My nausea is back a little but I actually think it's reflux. Isn't pregnancy glamourous???
> 
> Ps - 3rd tri today! Eeeeek!!!

congrats on third tri :happydance:

and my reflux is back too. :sad2:


----------



## peacelikeariv

At the end of the day, gravity I suppose, my belly feels like it can stretch no more. It is amazing to think we are going to get LOTS bigger. Amazing or slightly devastating I have not yet decided :)

I am on board with the maxi dresses. I have bought three and I know I will be able to wear all of them the entire third trimester. There are some very nice ones at the bargain stores because they have been "in style" for quite a few years now. I bought one of the more expensive ones for my brother-in-laws wedding from Venus.com and it is huge! Lots of room to expand, yet it will look good after pregnancy as well. It was almost $40, but I have worn it three times already!


----------



## try4girl

Does anyone besides me eat even though they aren't hungry? It isn't boredom eating because I can be running around like crazy or just doing dishes and then I see food and I eat it then I feel like I am going to explode, or I think why did I eat that I am not hungry. grrrrrrr


----------



## frisbeemama12

Peacelikeariv, I would LOVE to get maxi dresses, but I have to either find some that are "petite" because I stand about 62inches tall or hem them hahahaha Ive tried on so many and they are just so big on me! Ill trip over them! :haha:
try4girl, I do the same thing hahahaha I had to FORCE myself to just not think about food and walk away!


----------



## albs

so i saw the physio yesterday and now know why my stomach is so sore - the muscles have separated and there's a big gap down my middle now. i knew this was a possibility but it still grossed me out :wacko:


----------



## peacelikeariv

albs said:


> so i saw the physio yesterday and now know why my stomach is so sore - the muscles have separated and there's a big gap down my middle now. i knew this was a possibility but it still grossed me out :wacko:

Ouch! So sorry!


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh no Albs that sounds painful! The things we have to go through for babies!


----------



## ms.hope

albs said:


> so i saw the physio yesterday and now know why my stomach is so sore - the muscles have separated and there's a big gap down my middle now. i knew this was a possibility but it still grossed me out :wacko:

I thought that this happends with all pregnant women to help accomadate baby:shrug:? or am I wrong. I will be working out hard to get my muscles back after my baby comes:coffee:


----------



## Canada8

Yes this happens in all pregnancies? This is why you have to wait 6-8wks post baby to start working out abs so the muscles can get closer or else you will have a perminant gap. Before we have babies, we have a soft ligament or something like that that never gets as tight, but we must wait these weeks before working them out


----------



## ms.hope

Oh and i heard the abs seperating is called *'diastasis recti'* and I plan to use the Tupler technique as i have head a lot of amazing feedback from other women that have used it.


----------



## albs

ms.hope said:


> albs said:
> 
> 
> so i saw the physio yesterday and now know why my stomach is so sore - the muscles have separated and there's a big gap down my middle now. i knew this was a possibility but it still grossed me out :wacko:
> 
> I thought that this happends with all pregnant women to help accomadate baby:shrug:? or am I wrong. I will be working out hard to get my muscles back after my baby comes:coffee:Click to expand...

my physio says it happens in about 50% of pregnancies, more often with big babies and twins. and it's worse for some than others. i knew it was common, i just got grossed out when she showed me how i can now fit two fingers between my abs. less 6 pack, more 2x 3 packs!:haha:

like you i'll be working hard to fix them post pregnancy. my gym membership is up in 2 weeks and i've already told them to call me in september and make me join again!


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies I havn't been around much. But wanted to show my 26 week ultrasound photos :)
 



Attached Files:







10081279_20120411_3D-V4D-__0001.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7









10081279_20120411_3D-V4D-__0002.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7









10081279_20120411_3D-V4D-__0003.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7









10081279_20120411_OBST-__0004.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









10081279_20120411_OBST-__0005.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## peacelikeariv

My birthday is in August and I told dh I had better be getting a gym membership or tennis lessons to slim back down. Both of my girlfriends that have recently had children are breastfeeding and both look great.


----------



## ms.hope

peacelikeariv said:


> My birthday is in August and I told dh I had better be getting a gym membership or tennis lessons to slim back down. Both of my girlfriends that have recently had children are breastfeeding and both look great.

I always wanted to understand just how breast feeding makes us lose weight? because I thought women still had to eat hearty so wouldn't that keep the weight on?


----------



## hel_5

ms.hope said:


> peacelikeariv said:
> 
> 
> My birthday is in August and I told dh I had better be getting a gym membership or tennis lessons to slim back down. Both of my girlfriends that have recently had children are breastfeeding and both look great.
> 
> I always wanted to understand just how breast feeding makes us lose weight? because I thought women still had to eat hearty so wouldn't that keep the weight on?Click to expand...

You can burn 500 calories a day bfing, yes you do need to eat well, but once your supply is established you can diet while bfing :thumbup:


----------



## hel_5

How's everyone doing?!?

Abs that sounds painful, my friend has just been diagnosed with that too :hugs:

My hormones are all over the place at the mo, DH took my car key to work yesterday and when I found out (once we were all ready to leave!) I spent at least 5 mins crying :dohh:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Hel poor you :-( Hormones can be evil cant they!

I have a few friends who have just had babies too and although 1 is breast feeding and 2 couldnt unfortunately they have all sprung back into shapre so quickly! Very lucky. I plan to try to breastfeed so I hope I loose the weight without having too much hassle. Peace you are good asking for gym membership for your birthday! I want a bottle of champagne and a starw for my birthday in august ha ha.

Im feeling soooo tired at the moment. My 28 week blood results showed I am anemic so maybe thats why and can get an iron supplement from monday. We have friends staying all weekend though and I am at work today - exhausted doesnt really cover it! Plus being designated driver while everyone else drinks themselves stupid is getting a bit boring!!

Have good weekend ladies 
xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Albs, that sounds painful! Hope you don't feel too uncomfortable.

Hel, my hormones have been fine this pregnancy, but I'm expecting a big crash just before my due date. That's when I usually get weepy and needy. At least this time I know it's coming!

I never lose weight when I'm breastfeeding -- don't know why, but my weight loss doesn't come until I stop. I'm not thinking about it too much, just resigning myself to being cuddly for the next 9 months or so.


----------



## frisbeemama12

My crazy preggo-ness has hit... I almost CRIED when I THOUGHT that I had forgotten my apples at the grocery store after checking out.... I didnt, but I still was upset hahaha then I almost cried again when I had to climb 3 flights of stairs.. just because I was tired. AHHH!!! I feel so bad for DH! :(

How is everyone? Its been quiet lately! I am 100 days away!! Assuming I go all the way to 40 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay for 100 days! Down to double figures tomorrow :) Cant believe how quick its going for us all, before we know it will be July and our bubbas will be here :D


----------



## sammycaine

I am sooo tired all the time. I have only been awake for under 3 hours and could really go for a nap. I think I might before work. Anyone else get this way?

On the bright side, I only have 40 working days left! Then 2 weeks vacation and mat leave starts. And we also bought all of our cloth diapers on the weekend!! We got them online from a retailer here in Canada. We are using the bumgenius 4.0. We got 24 Diapers for about $500. 

It's really starting to feel much more real. And I think baby may have flipped over finally. She has been breech but the movements have been very different the last few days. DH finally felt her move!


----------



## biliboi2

I just fell in the garden :( Landed on my arm and not bump. Baby has been moving so will monitor movement but think I should be okay.


----------



## babynewbie

Oh no be careful biliboi! :hugs: Im sure bubs is fine if hes moving about :)


----------



## afisppq

Starting to pack on the pounds and I'm feeling it in my hips! Ouch! Also, the constipation is starting to really piss me off, I'm about ready to cry :( Anyone doing anything that really helps, coffee used to be my laxitive but now it has no affect.


----------



## frisbeemama12

afisppq said:


> Starting to pack on the pounds and I'm feeling it in my hips! Ouch! Also, the constipation is starting to really piss me off, I'm about ready to cry :( Anyone doing anything that really helps, coffee used to be my laxitive but now it has no affect.

Try Ducolax, or Colace. Ask your Dr how often to take it, I take 1 every few days and it works WONDERS. Its not a laxative so I never have to wait at home for it hahahaha.

Billiboi be careful!! How is your arm? Im so sorry you took a tumble! I almost fell in the shower yesterday! I hate how our center of gravity changes!


----------



## bodi26

:hi:

Hi girls, I'm due 31 July with my second girl - hope you don't mind me joining you in here :flower:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh Hel poor you :-( Hormones can be evil cant they!
> 
> I have a few friends who have just had babies too and although 1 is breast feeding and 2 couldnt unfortunately they have all sprung back into shapre so quickly! Very lucky. I plan to try to breastfeed so I hope I loose the weight without having too much hassle. Peace you are good asking for gym membership for your birthday! I want a bottle of champagne and a starw for my birthday in august ha ha.
> 
> Im feeling soooo tired at the moment. My 28 week blood results showed I am anemic so maybe thats why and can get an iron supplement from monday. We have friends staying all weekend though and I am at work today - exhausted doesnt really cover it! Plus being designated driver while everyone else drinks themselves stupid is getting a bit boring!!
> 
> Have good weekend ladies
> xx

Champagne would be magical! I have a very strong love of beer right now! I have not indulged just because they scare the crap out of us in the states with this fetal alcohol syndrome. Dh has one or two every few nights and I have ended up sitting on his lap three times so far, just to get a good whiff! 

Sorry about the low iron! I bet you feel much more sleepy! Do you like greens? Mustard, Kale... they say they raise your iron very fast. :shrug:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Welcome Bodi!

afisppq - Exercise is my recommendation. I eat a lot of apples and cereals, but I think the exercise is what keeps me feeling my best. Although, I had to sit down during a walk the other day. haha Big hill and NO lung capacity anymore!


----------



## try4girl

Billiboi- I hope you are ok.

Welcome Bodi, I am due on the 27th I am kinda hoping that my little one can wait till the 1st of Aug. 

Has anyone else gotten this huge urge to eat Peanut Butter. I mean I like peanut butter when not pregnant but lately it is all I think about and I have been eating it by the spoonful. If not peanut butter what have you been craving?


----------



## albs

try4girl said:


> Has anyone else gotten this huge urge to eat Peanut Butter. I mean I like peanut butter when not pregnant but lately it is all I think about and I have been eating it by the spoonful. If not peanut butter what have you been craving?

all the way through second tri i craved peanut butter toast and milk. i felt like such a kid but it was yummy!

i just had another scan to check up on bub's right kidney. it's still larger than the left, but it hasn't got any bigger since the 20 week scan, and since he's older now it just fits in the 'normal' range, so hopefully all is good. all that happens now is that they will check he's peeing properly when he's born, and he might have a follow up scan when he's a few weeks old. he's head down and wouldn't show his face at all, it was all tucked away in my pelvis. it's like he's looking for the way out already. 

the ultrasound lady go really cross about the fact that my paperwork has two dates, and that the hospital chose to go with the one calculated by my last period rather than the dating scan. it was like it was my fault! i haven't got anything to do with my dates, i just go with whatever i'm told! so who knows. either i'm 29 weeks 4 days or 28 weeks 6 days. the hospital and the radiology people can fight it out. and either the way the baby is now measuring 32 weeks!!!! i'm so scared he's going to be a monster. i was 9 1/2 lb when i was born. it just makes my eyes water.


----------



## bodi26

I'm not craving anything! Didn't with my first either :growlmad: lol


Albs, obviously I've just arrived so have missed what's been going on but do you mind me asking what's wrong with your LO's kidney? Is it just that one is bigger? My first had dilated kidneys and I had to keep going for scans and it went but come back again before she was born so she had to have antibiotics for 6 months after she was born and also had to have a radio active scan after she was born - was quite amusing in a sense that we had to wear gloves when changing her nappy for 24hrs after as her pee was radio active.

It sounds scary but it really wasn't, it was all precaution. I hope your LO's kidney issues aren't anything to worry about either and you're right about your dates - they should be fighting amongst themselves! I'm surprised they're not automatically going by scan results, I thought that's what the 12 week scan was for!


----------



## albs

bodi26 said:


> I'm not craving anything! Didn't with my first either :growlmad: lol
> 
> 
> Albs, obviously I've just arrived so have missed what's been going on but do you mind me asking what's wrong with your LO's kidney? Is it just that one is bigger? My first had dilated kidneys and I had to keep going for scans and it went but come back again before she was born so she had to have antibiotics for 6 months after she was born and also had to have a radio active scan after she was born - was quite amusing in a sense that we had to wear gloves when changing her nappy for 24hrs after as her pee was radio active.
> 
> It sounds scary but it really wasn't, it was all precaution. I hope your LO's kidney issues aren't anything to worry about either and you're right about your dates - they should be fighting amongst themselves! I'm surprised they're not automatically going by scan results, I thought that's what the 12 week scan was for!

hey bodi, welcome!
if i've understood it right (i'm a primary teacher, not a paediatrician!!) the renal pelvis in his right kidney is a little enlarged. it's improved a little since our 20 week scan, and what they've told us sounds very similar to what you've described (except for the radioactive pee, they haven't mentioned that:haha:). is your LO all healthy now? they've said it's the most common abnormality that gets picked up at 20 week scans and usually sorts itself out without dramas.


----------



## bodi26

I think that's the same from a quick search - I was never given a 'proper' name, only told "dilated kidneys" - both of hers where, although one was more so than the other and when it come back, I think only one was affected that time.

Yep, she's a very happy & healthy (almost!) 3 yr old and you'd never ever know she had the issue either as a baby or now. She fed, wee'd and everything else perfectly fine from the day she was born.

We were told the same thing about it being one of the most common things picked up during scans and that in the vast majority of cases it goes by itself without drama. As a plus though, I got loads more scans because of it! :winkwink:

Only "problem" was she had to go back for various paeditrician app's / ultrasounds and finally the radio active scan until it was confirmed her kidneys were back to normal but none of it hurt her and it was all before she was 6 months old.

:flower:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Welcome Bodi! We are expecting our second girl as well :) When does your first DD turn 4? Our first daughter turns 4 about a week before our second is due!!


----------



## bodi26

frisbeemama12 said:


> Welcome Bodi! We are expecting our second girl as well :) When does your first DD turn 4? Our first daughter turns 4 about a week before our second is due!!

Hey!

My first DD only turns 3 next week - in my post above I meant she's almost 3 not almost happy - i need to structure my sentenances better haha :lol:


----------



## frisbeemama12

ah I went back and read it again and it makes sense hahaha 
What do you think about the age difference? 3 years isnt bad :)
We were trying right after our DD turned 2 but unfortunately we suffered miscarriages amid having ovarian cysts so we had to wait another year until this one :shrug: Im not sure how I feel about a 4 year difference haha


----------



## try4girl

frisbeemama12- My husband has 3 kids from before me the oldest is 21 the next is 18 and then a 15 year old. Mine is 8 and then we have a boy who turns 2 two days before my due date. I to wish that mine were closer will at least the 8 and almost two year old. I always between three and four years between me and my brother are four years and it was great.


----------



## biliboi2

Well, I just ordered our pram set. From groovystyle website. Being delivered tomorrow! I only ordered it now because its the only place that has the colour I wanted left in stock (discontinued colour quinny buzz 3). Although they did tell me they only had one in stock, and yet it is still showing on their website as in stock after I have ordered.

So far the service has been impressive, emails telling me about dispatch and telling me to log on tomorrow morning to get the 1 hour time slot for delivery.

Will let you know tomorrow ladies what its like!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Biliboi, hope you and bub are still okay! Falls are so scary at this stage even though they tell us the baby's practically undamageable safe in its amniotic sac. We bought our pram last weekend too, and my Amby hammock was delivered yesterday. I'm all set to go now, all I need is the baby!!

Frisbee, my girls are 13 and 11, so it's quite the age gap this time. It was great having my girls grow up together, sometimes I worry that Tiddler will feel more like an only child.

Bodi, welcome. :flower:


----------



## bodi26

I don't really think age gaps mean that much tbh. I think it's more about the personalities and whether they get on / clash, whether the youngest is independant or wants to be with the elder one all the time and do what they do etc. Because there's 3 of us and I'm the youngest, we did often find problems with things like going on holiday and finding things to entertain us all but apart from that, it was fine.

My DH has an 8 year gap between him and his sister and they only started to get on as adults. My sister and I have about 4 years and we've *never* got on! Lol.. However, my brother is 18 months older then me and we've always got on but we have similar personalities whereas my sister is completely different to us both.


I really need to get motivated! I think I've chosen my pram now, would prefer to see it in person though and now I've just got to narrow down on a carrier. I've found some I absolutely love but they're not suitable until 3 months and I need one from newborn :nope:


----------



## albs

frisbeemama12 said:


> ah I went back and read it again and it makes sense hahaha
> What do you think about the age difference? 3 years isnt bad :)
> We were trying right after our DD turned 2 but unfortunately we suffered miscarriages amid having ovarian cysts so we had to wait another year until this one :shrug: Im not sure how I feel about a 4 year difference haha

my brother and i are 4 years apart, almost exactly, and i really like the age difference. i liked being the bossy older sister when he was tiny, and loved helping out. we got on fine as kids, but not so well as teenagers, but i think that was to do with our completely oposite personalities, not the age difference. ever since we left home we've been really good friends. he's even looking into following me to australia!

we'll see how we go with this one (i'm already panicking at the idea of being pregnant again...) but i think we'll go for a 3 or 4 year age gap between kids.


----------



## Bug222

my sister and I are only 15 months apart.. and we DID NOT get along as kids. We get along now but aren't really close or anything.

Has anyone else had their third tri CBC (bloodwork) done yet? I did mine yesterday with my GTT and looked up my lab results today... my platelets are low (normal is 150-400... mine are 101). I haven't heard from my OB yet so I'm trying not to worry too much.. i figure he would call if it was really serious. It does explain why im getting so many broken blood vessels on my tummy and am bruising so easily. My hemoglobin is also boarderline low.


----------



## peacelikeariv

What in the world is a pram? I have been trying to figure it out for months!?

Tiny girl has changed her movement patterns. She use to be so active in the morning with kicks and rolls in the evening. Now she is not getting up as early and all the movements feel like rolls and pushes. I am rarely getting kicks and jabs. I guess because she is running out of room?


----------



## try4girl

I believe that a pram is a stroller. I hope some will correct me if I am wrong


----------



## biliboi2

Yes a pram is a pushchair!


----------



## babynewbie

There will be 2 years 7 months months between my LOs. I wanted a small age gap cos there is 10 years between me and my brother! And weve never been that close, were close but dont feel like brother and sister if you know what i mean?! Too big gap!


----------



## biliboi2

Well ladies, my pram came today. I went onto you tube to see some videos of how to put it together and use the different parts. I love it! The only thing I can't do is pull the hood down on the carrycot, but from looking online it appears many people have this problem and it gets easier with use. So will wait for DH to get home from work to help me. 

Groovystyle.co.uk were excellent. Responded to my email saying they only had one left in stock, and as I ordered before 3pm I was eligible for next day delivery. Very impressed with their service!


----------



## bodi26

Glad you like your pram! I've not heard of that website before, did you use them because that was the only place that had the pram or because of their prices? Might have to check it out as I'm yet to order mine :)


----------



## Bunnikins

peacelikeariv said:


> What in the world is a pram? I have been trying to figure it out for months!?
> 
> Tiny girl has changed her movement patterns. She use to be so active in the morning with kicks and rolls in the evening. Now she is not getting up as early and all the movements feel like rolls and pushes. I am rarely getting kicks and jabs. I guess because she is running out of room?

My girl is exactly the same! I get woken up at around 5am by the dog and she used to always be awake, kicking and punching, but now she doesnt move much til mid morning and it feels like squirming rather than kicks. 

Bilboi - glad your pram is good. Im ordering the Oyster and i also couldnt figure out how to put the hood down on the carry cot. The lady in the shop couldnt do it either. It was a minor annoyance, but i liked it so much im getting it anyway. I didnt realise you tube had videos of prams on. Im gonna do a bit of investigating to see if the hood goes down. What colour did you get?


----------



## biliboi2

bodi - it was the only place with the discontinued colour I liked still in stock.

Bunnikins I got the quinny buzz 3 in natural mavis, and the pebble car seat in blonde grain - its a creamy colour, yikes! Wonder how long it will stay clean!


----------



## Bunnikins

biliboi2 said:


> bodi - it was the only place with the discontinued colour I liked still in stock.
> 
> Bunnikins I got the quinny buzz 3 in natural mavis, and the pebble car seat in blonde grain - its a creamy colour, yikes! Wonder how long it will stay clean!

Looks lovely. Love the blonde grain pebble!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Pram is an awesome word! I believe I will call mine that rather than stroller :thumbup:

Third Trimester today!!! Here is my baby girl!
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.JPG
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## biliboi2

I never realised pram was a UK word!


----------



## HarrietO

biliboi2 said:


> I never realised pram was a UK word!

In the US we call them strollers. Not nearly as classy sounding as Pram. lol It took me a LONG time to figure out what the heck you guys are talking about on this board. Vests, Cots, Prams, etc. Don't even get me started on the food you guys talk about. lol My head almost exploded one day when I tried to read the "what are you eating" thread in 2nd tri. You would hardly know we are speaking the same language! I have learned a lot though!


----------



## Conina

peacelikeariv - even better, as I understand it "Pram" is short for the old English word, which was "perambulator" - I think we should bring that one back!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ha ha. I amd from the UK but I worked in NH, USA for a year a while back and the number of times we all got confused over words that one or the other didnt know! 

I also came home saying tub instead of bath, truck instead of lorry and garbage instead of rubbish.

The food ones make me laugh too. We call a scallion a spring onion and we call zucchinis corgettes!! 

Is stroller the word for pram and pushchair then? A pram is like a carry cot/moses basket on wheels where the baby lies down and then after 6 months when they can sit up we have a pushchair which is more like a chair on wheels!


----------



## Conina

Just to confuse you further, in Ireland a scallion is a scallion also!!


----------



## HarrietO

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ha ha. I amd from the UK but I worked in NH, USA for a year a while back and the number of times we all got confused over words that one or the other didnt know!
> 
> I also came home saying tub instead of bath, truck instead of lorry and garbage instead of rubbish.
> 
> The food ones make me laugh too. We call a scallion a spring onion and we call zucchinis corgettes!!
> 
> Is stroller the word for pram and pushchair then? A pram is like a carry cot/moses basket on wheels where the baby lies down and then after 6 months when they can sit up we have a pushchair which is more like a chair on wheels!

Ok, a stroller is a pushchair then, because they typically are for the baby to sit up in. I have never seen anyone with a lay down one here except in old movies where it is typically just called a baby buggie. lol I'm not sure if some of our strollers might be convertible so they can lay down if you want. Usually with younger babies we have strollers that are designed like a newborn carseat. (or even that the actual carseat just fits in the stroller).


----------



## Mrs W 11

Do you have the same makes of pram/stroller as us? Such as icandy, bugaboo, phil and teds, etc? 

I think scallion is also used up north in the UK too maybe.


----------



## HarrietO

Mrs W 11 said:


> Do you have the same makes of pram/stroller as us? Such as icandy, bugaboo, phil and teds, etc?
> 
> I think scallion is also used up north in the UK too maybe.

We don't have icandy. A quick search at babiesrus.com shows that we can get bugaboo and phil and teds, although I have not seen them in the actual stores. Most of the ones I've seen here are Greyco, Evenflo, or Safetyfirst. I am honestly not that familiar with them, because I never even owned one with my first, and cant say I intend to own one this time either. If I lived in the city I would want one for sure, but we don't really walk anywhere where we live. lol


----------



## bodi26

Haha, the things we take for granted - like the fact that people talking the same language as us would actually understand what we're talking about and vice versa :lol:

I'd hate to think of the southern/northern differences that I don't even know about let alone those vs the USA! :haha:


----------



## HarrietO

bodi26 said:


> Haha, the things we take for granted - like the fact that people talking the same language as us would actually understand what we're talking about and vice versa :lol:
> 
> I'd hate to think of the southern/northern differences that I don't even know about let alone those vs the USA! :haha:

Yeah, it varies greatly from region to region here too. I recently moved from Kentucky to Illinois. Not really that big a move at all. They speak a different language here though. For example, in Kentucky we called a fizzy carbonated beverage a "Pop". Here in Illinois it is a "Soda" I've traveled to other places where it was a "Soda-pop". When I lived in California it was a "Coke" even if it wasn't actually a coke. I know that sounds dumb, but you would ask me if I wanted a Coke, and I would say "sure" and you would say "What kind? Sprite? Pepsi?" lol :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

I love that about BnB, everythings different in little ways in different places :) I always forget and think everyone is from where i am lol


----------



## beanhunter

Think I've finally decided on a pram. Reckon we will be getting the uppababy vista. Had a lovely day pram shopping with mum and just need to take my husband to see it at the weekend.


----------



## Bug222

and to add to the confusion up here in Canada we have different words for things than both the UK and USA. :flower:


----------



## Peters Pooky

beanhunter said:


> Think I've finally decided on a pram. Reckon we will be getting the uppababy vista. Had a lovely day pram shopping with mum and just need to take my husband to see it at the weekend.

That's what I got and I can't wait to use it!!! :)


----------



## try4girl

I have a question for you ladies, At my last appt. my OB said that she won't let me go over a week past my due date with my first two it was two weeks, anyway she told me that after one week the rate of complications for the baby went up to 50% anyone else heard this?


----------



## bodi26

try4girl said:


> I have a question for you ladies, At my last appt. my OB said that she won't let me go over a week past my due date with my first two it was two weeks, anyway she told me that after one week the rate of complications for the baby went up to 50% anyone else heard this?

I always thought babies could come 2 weeks either way of the due date, meaning 2 weeks over is still considered "safe" but I know they dont like going too long as the placenta starts to deteriorate.


----------



## frisbeemama12

HarrietO said:


> Ok, a stroller is a pushchair then, because they typically are for the baby to sit up in. I have never seen anyone with a lay down one here except in old movies where it is typically just called a baby buggie. lol I'm not sure if some of our strollers might be convertible so they can lay down if you want. Usually with younger babies we have strollers that are designed like a newborn carseat. (or even that the actual carseat just fits in the stroller).

there are strollers like that here in the states, they can lay back for a newborn and then they can sit up for older children too :)
I havent heard about that Try4girl.. I know people who have gone 3 weeks past due date and baby has been perfectly fine.. dont let the doctors scare you. If there is a problem THEN worry, but until there is a problem your body and your babys body are ready when they are ready.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Try4, I know that where I live there was no set deadline on going overdue -- they just monitored closely and induced if there were problems with the placenta or the baby seemed distressed. In the past few years, though, they've changed it so that induction is booked for exactly 10 days past term. Hope that isn't something any of us will have to deal with!!

Anybody else feel the baby turning over? Up until today I'm pretty sure Tiddler was breech -- all the kicks were coming very low on the left side. Today I could actually feel him flip, though; it was the strangest feeling. Now he's kicking high and to the right.


----------



## albs

try4girl here they start to interfere if you're a week overdue, but you can request otherwise. i'm totally happy with that though as bub is measuring in the 96th percentile for size so i'm hoping he comes a little early!! but if you want something else then tell them, it's you body and your baby. 

invivoveritas i had that a couple of weeks ago. i was sure he was lying transverse, and so was the physio, then he felt all squirmy for a day or two (was very weird, like worms under my skin or something). i had a scan on tuesday and he's now head down (so down that we couldn't get a look at his face!) and i get kicks up top or slightly to my left. i think he's looking for the way out already, impatient little thing.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ive only felt her kick on my right side.. I never feel the hard kicks anywhere else.. anyone else think thats odd? I feel light movements on my right side but Im starting to wonder if shes just content or if something might be wrong...


----------



## afisppq

Has anyone else had light cramping with increased movement? She's been moving like crazy the last 2 days and I feel a little more crampy than usual, nothing painful just annoying. I'm thinking in might be round ligaments stretching as well.


----------



## Bug222

afisppq said:


> Has anyone else had light cramping with increased movement? She's been moving like crazy the last 2 days and I feel a little more crampy than usual, nothing painful just annoying. I'm thinking in might be round ligaments stretching as well.

yeah I have been noticing this too... for some reason more in the evening time.

Here they only let you go 10 days overdue before they induce.


----------



## sammycaine

How is everyone sleeping at night? I know that we are supposed to stay more on our left side, but I swear my little girl likes when I lay on my right side. Its like its our play time from 9pm to midnight. I love it! Whenever I get worried about her throughout the day, once this time comes I know everything is fine.


----------



## Conina

My bubs has been really quiet over the last few days. I'm still getting movement, but no big kicks or anything and up to last week my whole tummy was moving. not anymore. Do you think it's just a growth spurt or something??


----------



## Luckyeleven

Conina said:


> My bubs has been really quiet over the last few days. I'm still getting movement, but no big kicks or anything and up to last week my whole tummy was moving. not anymore. Do you think it's just a growth spurt or something??

I'm experiencing the same thing at the moment but I had a mw appointment yesterday and everything seemed to be fine, hb and I measured spot on. Probably our babies are just going through a phase I don't know.. that said, everytime I woke up to pee last night baby seemed to be awake and was kicking away. Maybe patterns have temporarily changed or it could really just be a growth spurt?


----------



## Conina

Thanks Lucky - I'm not too worried, I reckon as long as there's some movement we're ok??


----------



## overcomer79

try4girl said:


> I have a question for you ladies, At my last appt. my OB said that she won't let me go over a week past my due date with my first two it was two weeks, anyway she told me that after one week the rate of complications for the baby went up to 50% anyone else heard this?

I was told this with my son.

I am traumatized by my son's birth and will be trying to talk her into an induction at 39 weeks. I won't go into the details unless I'm attacked :haha: just know I have very good reasons lol.


----------



## bodi26

I'm having a lot more cramping too and pretty sure I was getting BH's last night - first time this pregnancy!

I'm not feeling kicks much at the moment, just movement but I remember it being the same with DD1 although not quite this early. Just hoping this one is head down still - she was at my 21 week scan and I'm still feeling movements and the (very very very) few kicks in the same place - it's just not where everyone else is saying they're feeling theirs and def know their baby is head down. I'm just so paranoid this one's gonna be breech too :nope:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Conina, I had a couple of days like that just before Tiddler turned over -- no proper kicks, just squirmy movements. Last night and today, though, the kicks are back full force so I'm assuming it was just a little quiet period.

Every time I think I've figured out a pattern, Tiddler goes and changes it on me.


----------



## Bug222

im the same.. seem to have a few days of lots and lots of movement then baby seems to settle down and I only feel minimal movements for another few days. Seems to correspond with when my tummy feels really stretched so I think it is a growth spurt.


----------



## albs

sammycaine said:


> How is everyone sleeping at night? I know that we are supposed to stay more on our left side, but I swear my little girl likes when I lay on my right side. Its like its our play time from 9pm to midnight. I love it! Whenever I get worried about her throughout the day, once this time comes I know everything is fine.

i'm trying to sleep on my side but have to swap several times a night. i often wake up on my back too. i'm not letting it worry be though as i read in a pregnancy magazine, and checked with my doc that it's only advised to avoid lying on your back as it can make you feel sick and/or dizzy. bub will not suffer from it at all, and usually your body will automatically correct if it needs to. 
sometimes my back hurts too much to sleep on my side, and the only comfortable position is on my back. my physio just told me to stick a thin pillow under my right butt cheek so that i'm lying at about a 10 degree angle. haven't had any problems with this. my doc basically said to sleep however is comfortable, we need the rest!


----------



## biliboi2

Anyone else having movements that are bordering on painful? They catch me off guard and make me jump - I look like I'm being electrocuted!


----------



## HarrietO

biliboi2 said:


> Anyone else having movements that are bordering on painful? They catch me off guard and make me jump - I look like I'm being electrocuted!

Yes! I am going through the same thing. OH looks at me like I've lost my mind when he sees me jump. lol


----------



## Canada8

Yup completely


----------



## sammycaine

I can totally relate to that!


----------



## Bug222

yup! I almost jumped off the couch yesterday when baby either kicked/punced quite low down.


----------



## overcomer79

Must be talking about the cervix jabs LOL. I had loads with my son but this one hasn't given me a lot right now. 

O/T why are there so many July mommies groups started...is it just me or is it quite annoying?? 

Well by US standards I am officially third trimester. It seems unreal that I could meet my baby girl in July. I'm still paranoid but finally have ordered her carseat/stroller (travel system) and it should be here tuesday. Her movements are more of waves and less of kicks now. I did ask dr (I had an anterior placenta with my son so didn't pay attention to his movements other than he was moving lol) and they assured me it is that they are starting to run out of room.


----------



## beanhunter

There are loads of groups, don't really understand why! I tend to mostly stay on this one as I've been here since 6 weeks and it seems the most inclusive and least catty. We may go and order our pram and car seat today - not got anything yet as I've been so paranoid and scared to start now. We have mostly cleared the study though, which will be the nursery and have a new window coming tomorrow before it gets repainted. All darting to seem real and for the first time I'm letting myself get excited.


----------



## hel_5

Yeah my preggo brain can't take all these groups, I'm easily confused!! :rofl:

Some of the kicking is getting quite painful, luckily DH felt some this morning and his face was a pic, he couldnt understand how the baby could kick THAT much!!

I've never managed to sleep on the 'correct' side, I sleep how I'm most comfortable and if I'm in a position that baby doesnt like they let me know pretty sharpish!!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend xx


----------



## biliboi2

My painful kicks are not in my cervix, but feel like a foot/hand is trying to come through my skin!


----------



## beanhunter

Ok, we finally bought stuff! Seems scarily real and I got emotional and overwhelmed. We bought the steriliser and bottle kit (planning to bf but figured we'd need stuff incase it doesn't go to plan), maxicosi cabriofix car seat, family fix base and ordered our uppababy vista in all black. For any uk girls we did the John Lewis price match scheme and saved over £80 on all that just by taking in proof of price in other shops - was so easy to do.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I can relate to the sudden jabs/movements that make you jump! Mine arent in my cervix either but are just sudden and hard so takes me by surprise. Its funny when it happens at work if I am in the middle of a serious conversation! 

I am also have a lot of wave like movements as well now though and those feel weird. My baby just doesnt seem to have a regular pattern and I have very busy days with constant, full on quite strong movement and then very quiet days, perhaps growth spurts? 

I also struggle to only sleep on my left and have to turn over a few times in the night which is getting to be a struggle! I have a pregnancy pillow which is meant to stop you going onto your back but it still happens to me.

I had bad pains in my ribs last night and kept me awake. Not sure why, I did eat a lot yesterday, maybe just not enough room?!


----------



## afisppq

I had a ton of movement yesterday and they were some strong kicks! Today I think she's facing my back because I've felt kicks down low and against my rectum area, that does not feel good! I'm hoping she turns back around.


----------



## albs

i've got an anterior placenta and whilst i've felt movement for a long time, it hasn't been very strong. in the past couple of weeks bub has discovered where the placenta must end as i've been getting super hard kicks and sometimes i can feel his foot pushing against my hand. it's so weird. today he got me so hard it actually hurt, so i poked him back and he kicked even harder!

i've also been getting the odd stabbing pain in my cervix. it doesn't feel like he's poking me though. has anyone had anything like this?


----------



## try4girl

I can't believe how much this baby is moving I am thinking that the baby is still heads up because all the kicks and movements are really low.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Albs I totally understand! every now and then she will kick like CRAZY down there and the stabbing pain in my cervix area when she kicks it.. OW! then again I deserved it this weekend, DH and I had a little babymoon and went to NYC... needless to say we did a LOT OF WALKING oh my goodness we walked so much!!! we had a great time though! <3


----------



## Bug222

oh yeah im with you there Albs... seems to be baby's favorite place to kick/punch... not enjoyable!!! DH thinks its funny as I almost jump up whenever it happens.


----------



## beanhunter

Ugh. Reflux. Anyone else suffering? It's so painful.


----------



## ann89

I have reflux. Pretty painful.


----------



## try4girl

Me Me I have it so bad I am having trouble sleeping. Grrrrr


----------



## albs

i do, but strangely it was worse from about 6 - 18 weeks. at the moment it's just annoying.


----------



## overcomer79

Albs, that used to be my son's favorite thing to do and I did jump! I've been fortunate as this baby doesn't find it very entertaining.

So my girl turned again last night. Very very painful! She turned two and a half weeks ago as well, I hope this is normal?

With my son he must have been head down from the start as I know I would have remembered him turning.

I'm on reflux meds and if I don't take them in the morning with water at least 30 minutes before eating, then they don't work. I was told by my dr that I can take up to 300 mg of zantac (ranitidine sp?) a day then if that didn't work, they would try something else.

So far, I am able to manage with just 75 mg a day.


----------



## sammycaine

I failed my glucose tolerance test! Now I am going to have to do the 2 hr test to confirm it.
Anyone else taking their test soon?


----------



## HarrietO

sammycaine said:


> I failed my glucose tolerance test! Now I am going to have to do the 2 hr test to confirm it.
> Anyone else taking their test soon?

I'm type II diabetic, so the one perk to that is that I don't have to take a glucose tolerance test. I switched Drs. and had my first appt with my new Dr. on Friday. At the end of the appt. the nurse came in to give me some paperwork for the lab (I'm going today). I am RH negative and have to get the shot, and a whooping cough vaccine, and a GLUCOSE TOLERANCE TEST???? I was like, UM, I don't really see the point of that? She told me it had to be done. I told her it absolutely would not be done. I already know I am diabetic. I am on insulin. I am not going to drink that nasty stuff for no reason whatsoever. lol She said she would go talk to the Dr. 

I was about to have a breakdown. She came back and said I was right and the Dr. said it wasn't necessary. YOU THINK? :dohh:

I was scared I picked the wrong Dr. for a min. there...


----------



## try4girl

I have mine on the 30th. GRRRR not looking forward to it. The only good thing I guess is I got a punch flavored one this time instead of a orange one.


----------



## beanhunter

Not a good day. Had my midwife appt and it tools her 3 goes to get my blood (I do not have bad veins!) and then my anti d injection. Am battered and bruised and very grumpy. The whole thing made me feel giddy and unwell and really upset. I hate hospital appts as it was there at my 12 week appt I found out about mum so it brings bak bad memories. At least all my appointments from now tip term are at the gp surgery which is so much less stressful. 
Finding gaviscon helpful but reckon I'll be heading for ranitidine soon....


----------



## Bug222

I get the results of my GTT at my appt today.. hopefully all was good.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Bummer Sammycaine!! I hope it was a fluke day and that you pass the next one! I have my testing on the 1st.. :sick: Im so not looking forward to it, I nearly passed out 4 years ago when I had to take it with our DD.. YUCK. I didnt have GD then though so I hope its the same this time around.. 
Harriet- WOW its amazing how often things like that happen where the nurses just do what they know needs to be done routinely and dont really ask the dr until last minute.. BAH..
try4girl- I have the orange drink BUT I already have it in my fridge I just have to drink it an hour before my appt on the 1st.. ask if you can get yours with ice because it was SOO much easier when it was cold!
Beanhunter-Im sorry today was so awful :( I hope it gets better! just think Toddle will be here soon and no more appts!! Yay!
Bug222- I hope you passed so you dont have to go back!!


----------



## try4girl

Mine has been in the fridge since the first of the month. I had the orange one last time and the nurse lied to me she told me it tasted like flat orange soda and I don't think she has even drank orange soda cause it was nothing like it.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I think they are told to say thats how it tastes... because thats all Ive ever heard too but its definitely NOT like that... I rather enjoy orange soda thanks! :haha:


----------



## Bug222

well results are in- FAILED! So I have to do a 3 hour test tomorrow. 

Apparently baby is also measuring small so I have to go for a growth scan to make sure everything is ok. 

Not a good appt.


----------



## try4girl

Good Luck tomorrow. On a side note they told me my 2 year old would be small but when he blessed us he was 8 lbs 15 oz.


----------



## albs

sorry to hear about those of you failling the gtt. i've had to do one before (thanks PCOS) but got lucozade last time. this time it was flat lime flavoured gunk. i passed it though which was a relief as dh and i were going to a chocolate factory the next day!

HarrietO i can't believe the nurse could for a second think you need a gtt! my mum's a type II diabetic too and i can only imagine what drinking that much sugar would do to her! glad you got it sorted out in the end. 

i think i've started getting braxton hicks for the first time. they don't hurt, just feel weird and my stomach goes rock hard for about 30 seconds. i told dh and he panicked and thought it meant the baby was on his way!


----------



## Canada8

I passed my GTT but have really low iron so docs put me on iron pills. Hopefully it will help me regain more energy.

Sorry to hear about the failed GTT tests. Hoping all is well second time around. Keep us posted


----------



## HarrietO

albs said:


> HarrietO i can't believe the nurse could for a second think you need a gtt! my mum's a type II diabetic too and i can only imagine what drinking that much sugar would do to her! glad you got it sorted out in the end.

The beauty of that situation is that I am not one to keep my mouth shut, so there really wasn't much to sort out. I was absolutely NOT gonna take the test, no matter what they said. lol I had just had a 20 min conversation with the nurse about my diabetes, so it did annoy me a bit. Overall i have had a wonderful experience there though, so I'll let it slide. 

I went and had my RhoGam & Tdap injections yesterday at the hospital. It's the first time I had to deal with the lab here (since I changed Drs) and they were amazing. In and out in just a few min. I am still very happy with my decision to change Drs! :happydance:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Very happy for you Harriet! 

Dr. appt this Friday to make sure we are measuring on time! I know she is hitting a growth spurt because my stomach is stretched to the max. SO ITCHY! I received an update from the doctors office that said the 7th month was the biggest growing period. The babes double their weight this month!


----------



## hel_5

That's good news Harriet

Sorry to hear that some of you have to re do the glucose test :(

Had my 28 week app, so all good and baby is facing down!! X


----------



## sammycaine

Just got home from my appointment. I am doing the next GTT tomorrow. But now get to see the doc every two weeks instead of four. He measured my tummy today and all is good!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My reflux is back with a wallop and so, unfortunately is my nausea. Threw up on Monday but I've been feeling really sick and crappy in the evenings for about a week. I really, really hope it's a temporary thing.

I had my 28 week check today too, Hel, and I was right about Tiddler turning over last week -- we're head down now and planning to stay that way!

My dog was hit by a car on Monday. The good news is that she got away with just a badly broken leg. The bad news is that I need to carry her outside to do her necessaries about 5-6 times a day -- all 20kgs of her. Not what I planned to be doing at this stage of pregnancy, but my husband's on the other side of the world right now so I really have no choice.

Fingers crossed for those of you repeating the GTT -- hope it's the all clear this time!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ive been feeling tiny waves of nausea every now and then too.. and your poor puppy!! is there a family friend or neighbor you can ask to help carry her?
Good luck tomorrow Sammycaine!
My gtt is on tuesday :sick: I hope it all goes well this time around, with our first DD I felt like I was going to pass out after drinking the stuff and having it sit in my empty stomach so long!!


----------



## albs

so it was my baby shower yesterday and it was awesome!!
i know 31 weeks is quite early, but the friend who was throwing it is going away nearer the due date, and yesterday was a public holiday here so it just seemed like a good idea. 
being english, i'm so not used to things like this, but they're really common over here in australia. i was just expecting a few sandwiches and a couple of bits of clothing but it was amazing! my friends put on this amazing afternoon tea, and the gifts were amazing - so beautiful and everyone was so generous! i can't bring myself to put them away, they're spread all over the lounge room so that i can keep looking at them!

on a less exciting note i nearly went to hospital afterwards. i started getting braxton hicks on monday, just the odd one, but yesterday they became so frequent that they were every 10 minutes at one point. i rang the hospital and they told me to relax, lie down and count them for another hour, and when i did that they settled down to every 30 mins or so, unless i stood up in which case i got one straight away. i managed to sleep after that but they woke me up a few times in the night. i'm really nervous now about going into premature labour.


----------



## beanhunter

I didn't feel toodle move at all yesterday and had bad braxton hicks all day so ended up on labour ward at 4am being monitored. The trace was fine and the little monkey hasn't stayed still since. More grey hairs for me. Think I've finally let my guard down and let myself get excited and just spent the night crying.


----------



## albs

beanhunter said:


> I didn't feel toodle move at all yesterday and had bad braxton hicks all day so ended up on labour ward at 4am being monitored. The trace was fine and the little monkey hasn't stayed still since. More grey hairs for me. Think I've finally let my guard down and let myself get excited and just spent the night crying.

oh beanhunter your night was way worse than mine! these babies do like to tease us don't they?! i ended up in hospital at 24 weeks due to lack of movement so i know how scary it is. glad all is well and i hope he keeps wriggling to help you relax!


----------



## hel_5

Oh beanhunter :hugs: :hugs: they do it to us on purpose, no one tells you but the second you get those two pink lines the worry starts :hugs: xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

just take it easy Albs! I hope the B-Hs were just because of such an excitement filled day :)
Beanhunter Im glad everything is fine, never hesitate to ring the hospital when something like that happens!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw Beanhunter, that must have been so scary! I'm glad LO's back to moving as much as usual, but I bet it'll take you a while to recover from the experience!

And Albs, I hope those BH stay calmed down -- I know how scary those strong runs can be!


----------



## Peters Pooky

I'm getting married today!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAAY!!! Have a FANTASTIC celebration today!!! I hope it is nothing but absolute joy :hugs:


----------



## Canada8

Congrats! All the best


----------



## peacelikeariv

:happydance::happydance:Woo Hoo! Happy Wedding Day!


----------



## sammycaine

Congratulations!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congratulations!! Wishing you and your husband an amazing day today filled with smiles. Xx


----------



## try4girl

Congrats I hope you day is magical.


----------



## beanhunter

Congratulations! We expect photos!


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay how exciting! Hope you had/are having a fantastic day. I agree about the photos!


----------



## try4girl

I really really want a rootbeer but the kids are sleeping so I must wait :( anyone else having any cravings today?


----------



## Bug222

Congrats.. Hope your day was fabulous!


----------



## frisbeemama12

try4girl YES! I REALLY want soda and chocolate!! I havent given in at all today (Go me!) but I did have 2 slices of a YUMMY strawberry pie!! :haha:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations, Pooky!!! Hope it was a fantastic day -- and yes, we want pictures!!!


----------



## overcomer79

congrats on the wedding :)


----------



## peacelikeariv

Ok girls listen to this craziness!! At 26 weeks, I went to the doctor. I had gained 10 pounds. (not sure how to reflect that in the UK) But we are suppose to gain 25-30 pounds. At 26 weeks I was behind schedule and I asked the doc if that was ok or if I should be doing something different. She says, "No you are perfectly fine. Baby is measuring a little small, but I am sure you will hit a growth spurt soon." I went back for my 29 week check up. I GAINED 10, count them, TEN!!! POUNDS!!! IN THREE WEEKS!!! I was freaking out, but she came in the room and said no big deal. Some women gain it all at once and as long as I didn't do the same thing next visit, May 14th, we don't have a problem. :dohh: She checked my fundal height and the once smaller baby is now measuring 31 weeks! Now we have to do an u/s to see how big this girl really is!

Oh and I finally figured out a movement that I had been feeling was the hiccups! How sweet!


----------



## try4girl

I passed my glucose tolerance test! I am so relived. I was really stressing out about it. The doc also said my iron level is really good I am glad to hear that because I am already taking iron on top of me prenatal. 

Is everyone having a good day?


----------



## Bug222

Woohoo Try that is awesome news! :flower:


----------



## Canada8

try4agirl that is great!


----------



## sammycaine

I peeked at my results at work. My fasting was high, but the 1hr and 2hr were fine. Hmm, wish I knew how to interpret that. Will have to wait until the doc calls me or I see him next week.


----------



## hel_5

Congrats pooky, hope you had a fab day xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Try4, that's great news -- one more worry to cross off your list!!

Peace, wow! Your little one definitely likes to do things her own way! I've also gained 20lbs so far, but I've put it on a bit more gradually. At least this means you get an extra u/s to peep in at her another time. Do you have a date for that yet?

AFM, not much going on here. I spent Sunday baking with my daughters, and by the end of the day I really ached in my back and in under my ribs. That's my first brush with third tri discomfort this time.


----------



## Conina

Yay I'm a squash!!! I've been an aubergine for MONTHS!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Conina, I've always wondered -- are you named after Terry Pratchett's character?


----------



## Conina

Yes!! I love Terry Pratchett!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Me too -- you have excellent taste. :flower:


----------



## overcomer79

that's great news try!

Anyone feel just totally wiped out??

I felt like I had been drugged yesterday! I try not taking any medications even though my knee is giving a fit. Then I couldn't sleep last night b/c our dog is sick again and my son didn't want to sleep in his own bed.


----------



## momto3kiddies

Hi ladies :wave: Im new here...I was reading and see many of you have been doing the glucose test I guess this is the normal time for it? I had mine done at 14 weeks and was diagnosed with GD :-( so if anyone has questions ask away maybe I can help.


----------



## Bug222

Overcomer- Im soooo tired all the time now!! 

Welcome momto3kiddies!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I just had my test today BLEHCK.. Hopefully the numbers come back great. 
As for little miss priss in there, she decided that 5 seconds of listening to her heart with the doppler was enough and after that continually kicked or elbowed the doppler and rolled away hahahaha what kindof freaked me out though is my midwife said "oh.. you just now had a contraction." I was waiting for her to say "just a braxton hicks" but she didnt!!! What?!?!? It didnt hurt but I definitely felt the tightening that the braxton hicks do. I had them a TON with our DD so its not like I dont know what they are or what they feel like.. but still.. dont freak me out lady!!!


----------



## albs

welcome momto3kids

overcomer - i am so tired. monday i came home from work, lay down on the sofa and didn't get up until dh came home 4 hours later! i'm waking up more and more in the night thanks to the baby headbutting my bladder, and my hips being suuuuuper painful. i've actually taken today off work because of it. 

frisbeemama - i sometimes think that medical people don't think about what they sound like and how they can freak us out. when we were having our 20 week scan she took a look and said it was a girl. then she did all the measurements. right at the end she looks really closely at the screen, looks shocked and says OH MY GOODNESS!! i totally freaked out. turns out she had just missed his bits and bub is actually a boy. 

i'm still getting heaps of BH. they're sometimes quite regular, but i'm starting to recognise triggers - when i'm tired, when i've been stood up for too long, when i need to pee! they're not painful, but def uncomfortable and leave my poor stomach feeling exhausted!


----------



## try4girl

Welcome momto3kids



frisbeemama how long do you need for your results I got mine in less then 5 mins?


----------



## frisbeemama12

She said I would get the results tomorrow, I was in and out today hahaha


----------



## biliboi2

I've had a tiny bit of bleeding - just a few dots - so will be keeping an eye on that!


----------



## frisbeemama12

what do you think caused it biliboi? I hope hes doing ok and simply testing the way out :thumbup:


----------



## peacelikeariv

u/s scheduled for May 14th! 

Welcome momto3!

Frisbee- This girl does not enjoy things on my stomach either! I use my belly for writing on my clip board frequently during the day and she pushes like crazy every single time! Hope your test goes well! I also had the numbers back in just a few minutes? Amazing how different things are done everywhere.

Keep us posted biliboi!


----------



## biliboi2

Well I worked out it was coming from a little spot I have on my lady parts! Panic over. So I will be keeping an eye on that instead! Google tells me this is quite common in pregnancy though


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh Good Biliboi! Im glad it wasnt anything serious! Hope that spot gets cleared up, we have enough happening down there in a couple months!!


----------



## biliboi2

Ha ha although apparently once you have them in pregnancy they just get worse!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Glad all is ok Bilboi.

Yes I am also increasingly tired! Could sleep all day zzzzzz


----------



## try4girl

I have a question for you ladies that are staying team yellow. I am looking at outfits to buy for the take home outfit and I can't seem to find the PERFECT girl outfit the boys I know will be easy but I am not able to pick a girl one. I think I am scared because this is my last chance to have a girl and I want it to be perfect. But it also scares me that I might not get to you use it? Is anyone else having this issue?

Also I have to tell you I found a new love it is peanut butter cheerios cereal SO super Yummy


----------



## Canada8

OMG i love peanut butter and cheerios!!!! lol

I sometimes crush it up into a peanut butter ball with white sugar and put them in the freezer for a few hours and it turns not this cool crunchy treat! lol


----------



## ms.hope

Canada8 said:


> OMG i love peanut butter and cheerios!!!! lol
> 
> I sometimes crush it up into a peanut butter ball with white sugar and put them in the freezer for a few hours and it turns not this cool crunchy treat! lol

I love your hair Canada8:thumbup:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Biliboi, so glad the spotting turned out to be nothing! I had some heavy bleeding in the 1st Tri and I still check every time I go to the bathroom.

Canada, I love your profile pic, you're gorgeous!

Try4, that's how I feel about the names we've picked. Realistically this will be our last baby, and I'm in love with both our boy name and our girl one. I'm already grieving that one of them will never be used -- I can visualise both of those little people.

I did something really stupid today. Carrying groceries in from the car, I accidentally shut the front door with me outside and no key. Me and my 7-month bump (which is not tiny) had to climb in a back window. No damage to either of us, but I felt like an idiot.


----------



## Canada8

thanks!! it's my virgin hair extensions!! love em' website www.nzurihaircompany.com if you are interested in hair extensions..... the site will be up by the end of May @nzurihairco 

Getting my hair done makes me feel good, especially since my body has been aching me so much the past 2wks....I will sometimes just curl my hair and then watch tv...lol....something to do...

billboi so gald all is well

invivo there was no one around to help you! ugh that must have been horrible!!


----------



## Canada8

I did a 4D ultrasound today....I will post later...boy does my daughter have my hubby's full lips! lol


----------



## peacelikeariv

Canada - Looks like your belly button is about to go! I was wearing tight tank the other day and dear sweet husband says "Whoooaaa Hey Belly Button!" 

You look adorable!

InVivo- Time for a hide a key! haha Impressive that you made it through the window! 

My boobs feel hot all the time. Like they have a fever! My skin is not hot anywhere else. Anyone have anything like that?


----------



## Canada8

ahahahahaha I call my boobs fire boobs....it is ridiculous how hot, itchy and heavy they are!!

And my belly button is my third eye......it just stares at me in the mirror! I think I will need belly button reconstruction lol....it did stick out this badly with my son! its freaky


----------



## frisbeemama12

mine were super hot tonight! I wasnt even hot! haha so funny how many odd symptoms us preggos have to go through! Right now I REALLY want some taco bell or something.. Im STARVING.. yes I did have 2 servings of dinner.. :rofl: 
on a familier note, I LOVE watching her when she decides to have a dance party in there haha shes moving around like crazy right now! so awesome <3


----------



## Peters Pooky

I've included one of our wedding photos :) It's my favourite as it has all three of us!
 



Attached Files:







Wedding Bump.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## frisbeemama12

awww!! Such a cute picture!


----------



## razorhips

Peters Pooky said:


> I've included one of our wedding photos :) It's my favourite as it has all three of us!

Stunning! Beautiful photo and you look amazing!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww thats a lovely pic. You look stunning, and so happy x


----------



## peacelikeariv

Beautiful Photo!!!


----------



## sammycaine

Our baby girls beautiful face. She was shy and kept covering her face with her arm. The pictures aren't the best because I am a larger mommy but I loved getting to see her move around, and found out she is now head down :happydance:


----------



## try4girl

I feel like I have been hit but a truck it came back to do it again. GRRRR my bump hurts my feet are swollen I get dizzy when I stand up and I am very cranky. I am sure the fact that I can't breath and it was super Humid out today and my 21 month old did not want to sleep last night. GRRRR anyone else having a yucky day?


----------



## Canada8

Beautiful wedding pic! Very sweet ultrasound pic! 

I've been up and down with my moods.....feet are definitely swollen.....and yes it is much harder to manage everything when you have other children. So extra tiring! Lol


----------



## albs

grrr, if one more person tells me i'm waddling i'm going to punch them or cry. one or the other. i'm sure i am waddling - i have 8 extra kg to carry about, plus arthritis, plus i'm going to the docs in an hour to find out if i have spd. but it's still not polite to tell me so. i feel like a cross between a whale and a duck.
ok. rant over. sorry.


----------



## try4girl

So yesterday I went out to our family farm and did some "yard work" It was the perfect day to be outside. :thumbup: I got to run the tractor and rake and play with the animals. But now my allergies are going crazy and I can't breath again. :dohh: But it also got me thinking I know cat poo is a no no but what about like cleaning up cow poo I really want to go and help clean the animal stalls but wasn't sure if that was ok any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## Canada8

Introducing Celina Suzanne in 4D!
 



Attached Files:







celina1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









celina2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1









celina3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









celina4.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beanhunter

She's a cutie Canada!

Afm I'm pretty poorly with a chest infection. Been ignoring it over the weekend but went to the drs today. I'm total exhausted, can't stop coughing and have almost constant braxton hicks. Am feeling really sorry for myself :(


----------



## Canada8

Thx beanhunter


Sorry to hear you are feeling so horrible....you have all rights to feel that way. get better soon


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh beanhunter Im sorry you feel poorly! I found out yesterday that I failed my Gtt with a 175 but that even though Im in the 175-200 range for the 3 hr test they still want me to skip it and go straight to the endocrinologist :shrug: I hope it doesnt cost a ton of money though..


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* Beanhunter.. hope you are feeling better soon! 

Aww that sucks frisbee.. can you not request to do the 3 hour?

Growth scan is tomorrow.. I'm really nervous and hoping for good results.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Try4girl - I'm not sure but I do know when pregnant you shouldn't go near lambs. I would be as careful as you can, maybe google it and see what you cone up with x


----------



## try4girl

Thank you. We don't have lamb yet but I am sure if someone said something to my dad we would LOL. Right now we have cows, horses, goats and barn cats. it started out as a hobby farm where we would only raise our own beef, but it keeps growing every year. Drives me crazy but it is a lot fun.


----------



## try4girl

I have another question and I hope it doesn't sound to stupid. But I have been reading lots of post on here where moms want to be induced at like 37 week and 38 weeks is there a reason most seem to not be in the US is this a common practice in other areas of the world?
And if so why?


----------



## Canada8

i don't think that is a common practice in Canada


----------



## Bug222

Here I think it is only done if it will benefit baby/mom. I know they do it if baby has a growth restriction, sometimes with GD, and with pre-e. They are talking about delivering me (would likely be a c-section) at 37 but only because my back is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Bunnikins

Yeah they only do it if there is a problem usually, like baby measuring large or problems with mum that would stop if baby was born. This is the case in UK anyway xx


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks girls. Antibiotics seem to be kicking in and feeling a bit better today. Mums coming over to keep me company too which will be good.


----------



## Luckyeleven

-


----------



## Canada8

hey i started a 4D thread for ladies to post their pics and we will compare them when babies are born

here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/999181-lets-start-4d-thread.html


----------



## biliboi2

Not long now ladies! Wonder which of us will be the first to pop out our babies?


----------



## Mrs W 11

The farm sounds amazing try4girl! I love animals! 

I agree in the uk I don't think they induce early unless there are complications but not sure. 

Glad you feel better beanhunter!

8 weeks to go roughly! So exciting!! X


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait till we start putting up pictures of our little ones!! If this one comes early like her sister did then I have 10 weeks left! EEK!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

I was wondering the same thing biliboi! My mother delivered all of her babies four weeks early. If I take after her, I only have 5 weeks! I hope I don't because our nursery is not even close to being ready! We are putting in new carpet next Friday! 

Beautiful pic Canada! Love seeing those little faces in there! 

I think the cat poop has to do with outside cats that are hunters. If they kill mice and such they have a greater chance of carrying that toxo something or other. I believe I read that at the beginning. My doctor said if you have been around cats all your life, you may have built up an immunity to the toxo whatchamacallit. I grew up on a farm, so hopefully I am immune. I have an outside cat that kills moles and mice ALL the time. I always forget I should be careful. :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Canada, what a beautiful little girl she is! I love those 4d pictures, you can really see what your baby's going to look like.

Beanhunter, feel better soon. Glad those antibiotics are working.

Try4, I think avoiding cat poop and pregnant sheep/lambs is enough -- it doesn't get you out of cleaning the barn, sorry!! My cat was hit by a car and spent a bit over a month in side -- I had to use gloves to clean his litter tray every time. I don't know which of us was happier when he got the all-clear to be an outside cat again!

My younger DD was 6 weeks early, so in my mind I'm trying to be ready from about 34 weeks again this time. Hope Tiddler holds on a while longer, though -- those early days were very stressful.

I really feel like we're in the final approach now and our babies are so close to being ready. Wonder which of us will give birth first?


----------



## beanhunter

Yuck. So I thought I was better and went to work. It was crazy busy and I've had to come home as I started having temps and feeling shivery again. Feel rubbish and hate feeling like I'm not pulling my weight. Realistically I'm going to be off tomorrow too. Hate letting people down.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh beanhunter, you need to rest and relax. Try not to worry about work, you cant help being poorly. Hope you feel better soon. Hugs xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh feel better beanhunter :( take it easy!

afm- I went to the endo dr today and they actually dont think I have GD just going by my readings (YAY) so they are sending me to get the 3 hr test done since my obgyn didnt do it and if that comes back normal then I dont have to see the endo dr again. YAY!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Frisbee, hope that 3-hour test comes back clear! I wonder why your obgyn didn't send you for that before your endo visit? Seems like he's doing things the wrong way around.


----------



## sammycaine

Had another appointment with the doctor yesterday. Apparently my uterus is measuring alittle large for this far along, so I am going for a growth scan in two weeks. I can't wait to find out how big she is! Down side to my appointment is I passed the other Glucose test but my fasting is impaired, so I have to start watching my sugar intake. I will deal, she is worth it!


----------



## Bunnikins

biliboi2 said:


> Not long now ladies! Wonder which of us will be the first to pop out our babies?

Ooh i wonder! I hope its not me. as much as im excited about meeting her, im not ready yet! The house i bought isnt ready, i dont have any nursery furniture or anywhere for her to sleep. Im banking on going 40+ weeks so pleeease hang on in there girl! Bought my pram yesterday though and its a beauty, so i feel a bit better now..


----------



## _Natalie_

Hi ladies, just came across this thread, can i join? I'm 32 weeks tomorrow, its good reading stories from everyone due around the same time as me, is anyone else feeling a bit scared yet? I'm a first time mum, and so nervous!


----------



## beanhunter

What pram did you go for bunnikins? 
We ordered our nursery furniture this week but it's not arriving til early June. I'm hoping for not before the 38w mark but not too much past my due date as I reckon I'll be massive and grumpy by then!


----------



## biliboi2

Welcome , Natalie.

Well I had midwife appointment yesterday, and she found nitrates in urine indicating infection, so had to send off urine sample to the lab. Then found I had high blood pressure. So got to wait in all day Saturday for a community midwife to call at my home to take blood pressure, as it had to be taken 48 hours later!

So went into town after work and bought some stuff for my hospital bag - thought I had at least better get it started!


----------



## Canada8

hi natalie!! welcome


----------



## InVivoVeritas

biliboi, hope that blood pressure's down a bit today! Keep us posted.

I had a urinary infection at the very beginning -- not fun. Plus I also had one period of really high BP, but that was the week my Mom had a stroke so it wasn't all that surprising.

Hopefully LO will settle down a bit, but in the meantime take it easy!!!


----------



## biliboi2

I am tempted to wash the baby's clothes today, as we have sun and wind and Ive washed everything else in the house! But not sure if its too soon as it won't be fresh smelling when he arrives?


----------



## babynewbie

Was just looking at your signature biliboi thinking... 'Blimey shes 32 weeks! Shes so far gone shes nearly there!' .... Then quickly thought.... 'How is she so far ahead? Arent we all supposed to be about the same?? :wacko:'

.... Then i realised that im only a week behind you :dohh: I keep forgetting how pregnant i am! Still feel like im at 19/20 weeks lol its going tooo quickly!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I agree babynewbie! knowing that if this baby comes early like her sister did I only have 8-9 weeks left!! :wacko: Where did the time go??!


----------



## biliboi2

Lol babynewbie! Midwife didnt turn up!


----------



## frisbeemama12

bummer about not turning up!! I washed everything already hahaha I still have about 2 months to go! I know its clean and put away for now so Im not worried about it "smelling fresh" haha Id rather the clothes and blankets smell like our home and me and DH for baby anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Canada8

Happy Mother's Day to all!!


----------



## Bunnikins

beanhunter said:


> What pram did you go for bunnikins?
> We ordered our nursery furniture this week but it's not arriving til early June. I'm hoping for not before the 38w mark but not too much past my due date as I reckon I'll be massive and grumpy by then!

I went for the Silver Cross surf travel system in the end. 

Biliboi, keep chilled out and hopefully that blood pressure will drop a bit. Maybe just a one off high reading?
Typical she didnt turn up. My midwife rang me the other week to ask why id not been to see her for 4 weeks.. it was her who told me not to bother going til i was 31 weeks.. and she wrote it in my hand held notes! I felt like a naughty schoolkid!

I know time flies doesnt it! There is only one more vegetable between us all being watermelons! I dunno what it is though i cant make it out, but it looks like im gonna be a squash for a while yet...


----------



## babynewbie

Bunnikins im jealous, id looooove a Silver Cross Surf, theyre gorgeous! Just dont have the pennies for one!


----------



## Bunnikins

Neither do i babynewbie! It was a very generous present to baby from my parents luckily. Have you got a pram sorted yet?


----------



## biliboi2

Midwife called today, still high bp so going to assessment unit on tue to getit checked again. No other symptoms like swelling or headches so good so far!


----------



## Bunnikins

Oh well its good they are keeping an eye on you. Hope everything is OK on tues xx


----------



## beanhunter

Think it's a honeydew melon at 33 weeks. Onto final week of being a squash tomorrow! 3 more weeks at work before 3 weeks of annual leave and then mat leave for me...


----------



## Bunnikins

Ah ,a honeydew melon. I suppose there arent too many big fruits to choose from. Ive got 5 more weeks to work. Seems like a long time, but i hope it goes quickly. Work concentration is becoming difficult due to pregnancy brain!


----------



## babynewbie

Aww that's lovely of them :) I've got the silver cross 3d i used for my first LO.

Biliboi hope everything goes ok tuesday :hugs:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Headed to the doctor tomorrow for our growth scan! Tiny girl was measuring big three weeks ago. I cannot believe how fast these 3 week appts keep popping up! These babes are going to be here before we know it! 

We had a shower last night and this tiny girl already has more clothes than she will ever wear!!! I am going to have to take some back to the store. My cousin gave me all her 0-3 hand me downs, about 30 outfits, my mother-in-law bought 15 0-3 when we first found out is was a girl and the shower yesterday we gained 12 0-3 outfits. WAY to many!!! They are all adorable though!!


----------



## albs

beanhunter said:


> Think it's a honeydew melon at 33 weeks. Onto final week of being a squash tomorrow! 3 more weeks at work before 3 weeks of annual leave and then mat leave for me...

it's def honeydews at 33 as i'm 33 + 3 today!

i've got 3 more weeks of work to go. i was going to do another 4 or 5 but it's just getting too hard teaching with a bowling ball in my belly! it's getting so hard to sleep too, i can barely keep my eyes open this morning.


----------



## babynewbie

a girl can never have too many clothes :winkwink:


----------



## frisbeemama12

how awesome!! Im glad you have so many people that spoil that baby already!! :thumbup:

AFM I passed my 3 hour gtt!! YAY!!!! I was getting very distraught at the idea of sticking my finger multiple times a day :wacko: But the dr says I dont have to worry about that at all and I dont have to be on a strict diet since my diet is already pretty good :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay, glad u passed it! 

Does anyone else feel as though their delicate, tiny baby has suddenly turned into a chubby, wriggly person, that now HURTS when they move/kick. Its less twitches and more painful jabs. Still love it though, but dont know how long that will last!


----------



## Canada8

got my baboosh in the mail today! yea....cant wait to get the belly back tight after baby is here :)


----------



## try4girl2

Hi everyone! I got locked out of my account and couldn't get it to send me away to get a new password :( So here I am take two. I hope you all have been well.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Well she is measuring on time. My fundal height is high because we have extra amniotic fluid. :shrug: Not googling that to find out what it could mean!!! Just going to pray that everything is fine. 

She does have an enlarged kidney so we are going to a high risk doc on Monday to get a better u/s and check for hydronephrosis (sp?) Lots of questions, but we are going to get a more accurate scan and then see where we go from there. TRYING :dohh: not to worry. Dh is being my calming force. Keep us in your prayers ladies! 

Congrats Frisbee! Glad you passed!

Bunnikins - I agree! I still get those sweet little jabs, but she can give serious kicks. Lots more strength to push on my bladder too!!


----------



## albs

hey peace, don't even worry about the extra amniotic fluid. my mum had so much with me that she looked bigger than people having twins. the midwife said i was born swimming (coincidentally i turned out to be a really good swimmer...)
and our lilttle boy has a slightly enlarged kidney too. i'm sure you've already been told but it's the most common 'abnormality' picked up on ultrasounds and almost always turns out to be nothing. we've had an extra scan and all that happens now is that they'll check he's peeing properly when he's born. i'm normally the biggest worrier, but amazingly have been very calm about this kidney thing and i'm sure it's going to be fine. prayer def helped there! plus i think it helps that it's a kidney problem as kidneys come in pairs, it's like having your very own backup! my grandad only ever had one and lived until his mid 80s with no problems from it!

bunnikins - i know what you mean. about 2 weeks ago my bub turned from a little wriggler to a big bruiser that enjoys kicking my ribs when i'm trying to sleep. still love it, but it can get pretty painful.


----------



## babynewbie

peacelikeariv :hugs: i know its hard not too worry, hopefully its nothing serious and LO will be fine :)


----------



## Canada8

Welcome back trying4agirl2


----------



## frisbeemama12

I hope everything is just fine peacelike I hope you get some answers to ease your worries :hug:
I cant believe we are all so close!! Im 30 weeks today and it shocked me.. yesterday I was thinking "man I have so long to go" but then I saw my sister in law and she is 20 weeks pregnant right now so I stopped and was shocked to realize that if bump comes early like her sister then I only have 8 weeks left!!! :wacko: HOLY MOLEY!!


----------



## biliboi2

Hope its all okay for you, peacelikeariv.

Well I had bp checked on Sun, then in the day assessment unit yest and again today and its high. SO got midwife coming out to check me tomo, and if its still high got to go to the main hospital's day assessment unit for monitoring. So annoying as I feel great but was told not to go back to work today or tomorrow - feels like cheating!


----------



## try4girl2

So I finally decided to find a new doctor. I have a meeting with a midwife on Friday to see if I like her. I am trying to write up a birth plan but it is driving me crazy (I think I am over thinking it) I can't decided if I am excited that school for my oldest is almost over or if I am not ready for that time of year again. I hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I hope you find one you like try4girl!

AFM I had the funniest opposite reactions to my bump yesterday! we were at DH's family's house for dinner and his sisters boyfriend came in (we know him really well so it wasnt that insulting) and said "oh wow you ARE pregnant!!" and we last saw him about 2 months ago so I wasnt showing hardly at all. I laughed though and said "uhhhh thanks?" hahaha he immediately was all "oh no no no no no!!! I meant you look great!!" hahahaha NOT EVEN 10 minutes later DH's grandmother walks in and asked how far along I was I said 30 weeks and she looked all shocked saying "theres no way! youre so tiny!" :happydance: it made me laugh.
Hope all you ladies are enjoying the weather warming up like I am! Im actually not burning up yet WOO! but then again I say YET because I know its coming.. this one is due a day later than our DD was due hahaha Im afraid they might have the same birthday! Id be sad cause I want them to have their own special days... thats just me though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0368.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## try4girl2

frisbeemama12 That is me also this baby is due two days after my youngest sons 2nd birthday. My husband thinks that it would be cool if they shared a birthday but I don't I even kinda want to go over a week that way he or she is born in Aug as like I said our youngest son and also our youngest daughter is born in July so it would be nice to have only two in July but I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im ok having them both in July since no one else in our families has birthdays that late in July (my moms is EARLY July) then early August is my niece's birthday. I think it would be neat for them to share a birthday when they are OLDER not right now when they are both so young and of course being girls :haha: I see them fighting like all get-out over how its "my day!" oh well we shall see what happens! our DD was due the 24th but came the 14th and this one is due the 25th hahaha


----------



## Bunnikins

Peace, dont worry about the kidney thing. I do scans every day, and i see this ALL the time. The majority of the time, it disappears before the baby is even born... and sometimes if not we scan them a couple of days after birth, and its gone. Its sometimes just cos they need to empty their bladder and they havent for a while. 
Dont google too much fluid.. there are a LOT of very uncommon reasons for it.. but scans would pick up any of the bad reasons, and most commonly its just one of those things. Ive noticed when scanning my little one that i have more fluid on days where ive drunk a lot of water (dunno if this is just a coincidence though!!) Sometimes bigger babies produce more fluid, but if baby isnt big then at least u dont have to worry about that... Hope all is fine anyway, and im sure it will be xx


----------



## Conina

Frisbeemama is that your bump now?? You ARE tiny!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha thanks conina, Ive actually only gained about 3 lbs so far the entire pregnancy.. which to me is odd since I dont watch what I eat at ALL :haha: With our DD I looked like this so I know Im going to look like a giant balloon by 37 weeks like our DD hahaha its those last few weeks! AND that picture was taken yesterday afternoon before lunch so my stomach was mostly empty hahahahaha


----------



## Canada8

such a cute tiny bump firsbeemama12! you can add 30 pounds to your 3 pounds to equal what I have put on lol....I feel like I am carrying so much bigger this time around....Im just praying I do not go over 40pounds!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Thanks Bunnikins! That is really helpful. Her weight is above average from what they can tell so maybe she just needs more fluid. And you are 100% correct. I learned early on to NEVER google pregnancy stuff. Scares the crap out of you!!

Sorry about the bp Biliboi - Hope you are alright! Calm thoughts your way!

Frisbee - You look adorable! Half the people say I am huge and the other half says really small. I get no normals! I think it has to do with certain shirts. 

Good luck with the new midwife Try4Girl!


----------



## frisbeemama12

peacelikeariv I seriously think that must be it because I feel HUGE hahahahaha


----------



## biliboi2

Well bp was really high today, so community midwives sent me to day assessment unit for monitoring. Checked bp, which went down over time, kick count, and baby's heartbeat. Said it was the best trace she's seen all day! So baby is fine its just my bp that is being annoying! Having bp checked at home on sun unless any other symptoms pop up. 

The community mw thought they may keep me overnight - luckily I had a bag packed with toothbrush, toiletries etc - I recommend this ladies, even though its early - you never know!


----------



## beanhunter

Today is a good day. I passed the massive exam I sat in March even though I had bad MS and mum is unwell. Feeling v proud of myself.


----------



## try4girl2

I really liked the midwife I saw today so I called and told my old doc that I was changing and the office didn't seem to care. I am getting more and more excited now. The only sad thing is that I was supposed to have a ultrasound on monday with the old doc and the new midwife said they don't do ultrasounds after your 20 week scan :dohh: But I guess that is ok it would have been nice to see the little one again. My husband told me to look at it as now there is no way that they will slip the gender. 

biliboi2 - I hope you are felling better. 


beanhunter - congrats


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats Beanhunter!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Well done. I struggled getting out of bed when I had the sickness so can't even imagine passing an exam x x


----------



## biliboi2

congrats beanhunter!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Beanhunter!!!


----------



## Canada8

congrats beanhunter


----------



## peacelikeariv

Can you ladies list the things you are going to put in your bag for the hospital? I know here they charge for diapers at the hospital so i am going to take some. What about pads and pantyliners? First baby so I have NO idea, what things are going to be like after delivery. So, can you list the baby items you are taking and items for personal care? I don't want to take too much, but I want to be prepared...:shrug:


----------



## peacelikeariv

oh and our u/s to check my amniotic fluid and tiny girl's kidneys is tomorrow. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## frisbeemama12

well with my DD they provided me with the "diapers" for YOU to wear after birth hahaha they are seriously massive but VERY helpful. I also brought 2 different sized onesies (she was born in the summer so onesies were enough) and just had a few diapers on hand. I had a change of clothes and my computer and phone... that was seriously it that I remember hahaha. DEFINITELY hoping for good news at the u/s tmro! my friend is 32 weeks and they are having a c-section tomorrow since her cerclage is stretching and shes having so many contractions that shes been in and out of the hospital since 24 weeks.. Shes had steroid shots to develop the babys lungs so shes actually measuring at 34 weeks and the baby is already 4.5 to 5 lbs.. please keep them in your thoughts...


----------



## biliboi2

Labour

Your birth plan
Maternity notes (don't forget them)
Nighties
Dressing gown 
Slippers
Socks
Underwear &#8211; big knickers and nursing bras
Tankini type top?
Flannel
Towels

Tens machines
Hard sweets/snacks/drinks/magazines
Water spray/Cooling spray
Handheld fan


Your Partners Bag

2 T.shirts
fresh socks & pants
Toiletries bag
Hand towel
Camera (+ new battery if digital)


After Birth

Toiletries bag:

Brush
Hair bobble/band
Toothpaste + brushes
Shampoo, Conditioner, shower gel, moisturiser
Face wipes
Deodorant
Antibac wipes
Anti-bacterial travel sized gel
Lip balm
Makeup
Nipple cream
Nipple pads
Maternity pads

Plastic bags (dirty clothes)


Hand towel
Fresh Pajamas/Nightdresses
Socks
Breast pads
Nursing bras
Loose underwear/disposable knickers
Maternity pads
Fresh clothes for going home
Numbers on a seperate piece of paper incase of mobile problems
Spare loose change
Ear plugs

Books/ipad

For Your Baby

Car seat
2/3 baby vests &#8211; newborn and 0-3
2/3 baby grows &#8211; newborn and 0-3

Blanket
Nappies + bags
Wipes
Cotton wall buds
Bibs/muslins

Going home clothes 
Socks or Booties
Hat + mittens
cardi/coat


----------



## albs

is anyone else getting really uncomfortable with baby movement? i still love being able to feel him loads, and he never stays still long enough for me to ever worry about him. but it is starting to get difficult to concentrate on teaching or talking to people when bub is making a big for freedom butt first! he's so so strong and still has another month to get even stronger. eek.


----------



## Conina

Alba - absolutely!! It's a lovely feeling, but sometimes s/he gets into such uncomfortable positions!! I was driving along a motorway the other day and got a foot (or something) right behind my belly button. Then couldn't move around enough to get him/her to move, because I was stuck behind the wheel. Not funny!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Me too Alba, it is hard to concentrate on work when baby is having a good wriggle around in there and your whole tummy is moving about! Like you I love the feeling but it does kind of make me stop now and pay attention to my bump as its so strong!


----------



## biliboi2

Yup - very offputting when you're trying to concentrate in work!


----------



## Bunnikins

Yep me too, and im sure she moves more when im at work. i dont think she likes me being at work... i dont like it either! (4 more weeks to go :( )

Peace, will be thinking of u tomorrow, hope all is fine xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Went to the u/s, they took a LONG time measuring every bit and piece of this little girl. She does have hydronephrosis, no idea how to spell it correctly, but she is just barely over the threshold. The doctor was not terribly concerned because the level of fluid did decrease while we were there, meaning she did pee and that kidney did function. We are to go back in three weeks and have another look. She said it was actually more common in boy babies? :shrug:

Amniotic fluid is perfectly normal!! Woo Hoo! Overall a good report. Just keeping tabs on that one kidney. Thanks for the support girls!

Oh and she is 4 lbs 5oz, has hair, moves lots (this I knew), and she waved at us. Perfectly adorable!!!


----------



## albs

peace, so glad your u/s went well. the more i look into kidney problems in babies the more common it seems. i keep finding out that people i know had the same thing and everything turned out perfectly fine. i'm sure that will be the case for our little ones.


----------



## try4girl2

I am having really rough night. :dohh: Grrrr I am not sure how I am going to be a mom to three kids one of which has special needs and two so close in age. I really hope I am just being hormonal. I am excited that I have my first real midwife office visit tomorrow. I am not sure what all she is going to do, she said it will last an hour and they call it a nurse visit. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## sammycaine

biliboi2 said:


> Yup - very offputting when you're trying to concentrate in work!

Totally Agree!


----------



## frisbeemama12

for me it feels like the baby is completely stretching out her arms and legs so shes straight and pushing against the opposite sides!!! GAH! she does it random times but oh my word its annoying when Im sitting! :wacko:


----------



## albs

try4girl2 said:


> I am having really rough night. :dohh: Grrrr I am not sure how I am going to be a mom to three kids one of which has special needs and two so close in age. I really hope I am just being hormonal. I am excited that I have my first real midwife office visit tomorrow. I am not sure what all she is going to do, she said it will last an hour and they call it a nurse visit. Anyone got any advice?

hey, i hope you were just having a bad night and that you've now managed to get some rest. this is our first so i can't imagine how hard it must be with your third on the way. the only thing i can say is i think a lot of people go through a time when they worry they can't do it, but they always do, because they have to. i'm sure it will be really hard, but wonderful as well. you've got a whole new baby on it's way to fall in love with!
hope your midwife visit went well.


----------



## try4girl2

albs- Thank you I did get some rest. But I am still stressing but I know it will get better. My oldest is having a really rough time with school ending and that mean the routines are up in the air and that is never a good thing. I had a good midwife appt. and I got to hear the babies heart beat so that was great.


----------



## jonniegirl

July 18, team pink :)


----------



## sammycaine

After reading everyones growth estimates I had my growth scan today! 

At almost 33 weeks she is measuring almost 37 weeks. She is estimated at 6lbs 14oz! What am I going to do! My doc is not concerned. He says there is still a chance she could weigh less then 10lbs. He says we will deal with it as it comes.


----------



## Canada8

Oh wow! Sammycaine what area in Toronto are you from?


----------



## Bunnikins

Wow sammy!
At least they will keep an eye on u hopefully, and maybe not let u go too far over due?? X


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh wow sammycaine! maybe shes just ready to come meet you! :)


----------



## sammycaine

Canada8 said:


> Oh wow! Sammycaine what area in Toronto are you from?

I'm not from Toronto, but about 3 hours East. Belleville.


----------



## try4girl2

I have a feeling I am not going to get a lot of sleep tonight, I just ate half a watermelon all by myself. It was so good.


----------



## albs

sammycaine: we haven't had a scan since 29 weeks but our boy has always been measuring ahead and at 29 weeks he was estimated to be 1.658kg which puts him in the 96th percentile for size. like with you, the doc doesn't seem remotely concerned and isn't giving us any more scans. i was really worried, but my doc said that babies either fit or they don't, and it's very rare to grow a baby you can't birth, and as long as they fit all babies hurt the same. having spoken to friends who have had big and small babies it does seem that this could be true so i'm trying not to worry!


----------



## Canada8

my doctor never tells me how big the baby is :(
I am going to make it a point to make him tell me on my next visit....he just says I'm healthy...lol

All he does is measures my tummy...is that how they determine the growth??


----------



## sammycaine

albs said:


> sammycaine: we haven't had a scan since 29 weeks but our boy has always been measuring ahead and at 29 weeks he was estimated to be 1.658kg which puts him in the 96th percentile for size. like with you, the doc doesn't seem remotely concerned and isn't giving us any more scans. i was really worried, but my doc said that babies either fit or they don't, and it's very rare to grow a baby you can't birth, and as long as they fit all babies hurt the same. having spoken to friends who have had big and small babies it does seem that this could be true so i'm trying not to worry!

That is reassuring for sure!



Canada8 said:


> my doctor never tells me how big the baby is :(
> I am going to make it a point to make him tell me on my next visit....he just says I'm healthy...lol
> 
> All he does is measures my tummy...is that how they determine the growth??

I believe your fundal height should be an inch per week you are pregnant?

Heres what wikipedia says:

Fundal height, or McDonald's rule, is a measure of the size of the uterus used to assess fetal growth and development. It is measured from the top of the mother's uterus to the top of the mother's pubic bone in centimeters. It should match the fetus' gestational age in weeks within 1 to 3 cm, e.g., a pregnant woman's uterus at 26 weeks should measure 23 to 29 cm. This is valid from 24 weeks.
Most caregivers will record their patient's fundal height on every prenatal visit. Measuring the fundal height can be an indicator of proper fetal growth[1] and amniotic fluid development.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My fundal height has always been right by dates in all my pregnancies, regardless of what size they were when they came out. With this one I'm not counting my chickens on size, just waiting to see.

Anybody else experiencing rib pain? I've had it for about a week now, left hand side, all the way around the bottom of my ribs left to right. Midwife says it's because of my uterus pushing on my ribcage and there's nothing to do about it but wait. Seriously not fun!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Yeah im getting rib pain too but on both sides :(

Since my fundal height has been measured ive always been 2cm bigger, have a midwife appointment next week so we'll see if im slowing down or still bigger lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am getting rib pain too, can get really sore and uncomfortable. I find it worse if I slouch or if I have eaten too much. x


----------



## frisbeemama12

just had an appt and Im measuring at 32 weeks! Shes doing great in there haha still kicked the doppler away but at least her heart rate is good and shes pretty much right on time :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

I get the rib pain too... I was asking DH the other day how much pressure the ribs can take as sometimes it feels like they have about reached their limit!!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

We were measuring 2cm ahead and they checked my amniotic fluid, said it was high. Checked again, normal :shrug:


----------



## jonniegirl

My doc is a quack and wont give me any info that I ask for so im not sure how big baby is, but maybe i will hassle him tuesday to find out. Would be interesting to know. he measuered her last apt but didnt tell me anything about what she measured.


----------



## beanhunter

Peace - how was the kidney on the scan?


----------



## frisbeemama12

thats lame jonniegirl. Have you called and requested the information from the nurses at the front desk? they can not NOT tell you.. they are YOUR medical records!!


----------



## sammycaine

Has anyone not felt any Braxton Hicks yet? I am not sure if I have or not, I just thought I should know by now if you know what I mean.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sammycaine, I've had Braxton Hicks from about 17 or 18 weeks -- pretty strong sometimes but not strong enough to be confused with real labour. With my first, though, I didn't feel them until the last couple of weeks and with my second not much before that. I think they get stronger or more noticeable with each pregnancy.

I don't think it matters too much whether you feel them or not -- they're still there, doing their job, even if you don't. :thumbup:


----------



## Luckyeleven

I still haven't had any braxton hicks either!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Biliboi, how's your BP doing now? I hope it's dropped a little, especially in this hot weather. How they can spot problem swelling from regular heat swelling I don't know!!


----------



## jonniegirl

frisbeemama12 said:


> thats lame jonniegirl. Have you called and requested the information from the nurses at the front desk? they can not NOT tell you.. they are YOUR medical records!!

i totally would if OH or myself could understand her but she has a really stong accent neither of us can decipher so we just sit their and nod our heads to her.


----------



## biliboi2

InVivoVeritas said:


> Biliboi, how's your BP doing now? I hope it's dropped a little, especially in this hot weather. How they can spot problem swelling from regular heat swelling I don't know!!

Thanks for asking! Its still high but not too high so they are checking it every 48 hours. I feel absolutely fine though, and not suffering in the heat at all. Hope everyone else is doing well!

RE braxton hicks - had them since about 20 weeks (1st pregnancy) and they are very annoying. They dont mean anything though, and dehydration is supposed to make them worse so make sure you are all drinking plenty.


----------



## albs

having a blue day today. i feel like for the past few weeks all i've been is pregnant. everything i do is dictated by my belly. it's all people are interested in and all they want to talk about. even dh - 95% of the time if he touches me it's to kiss my belly or feel for kicks. don't get me wrong i'm so in love with this baby, and i don't want to say anything to dh because i don't want to sound like i'm not thrilled that he's excited about his son. but i'm more than just a baby cooker!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I feel you Albs.. this whole weekend has been like that for me.. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon, maybe mention something to your DH about how you want to do something for YOU, Im planning on mentioning something to My DH about how I should get a massage :haha:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Thanks for asking beanhunter! Kidney scan turned out ok. She does have hydronephrosis. But, the level of fluid changed while we were in the u/s. So that means her kidney is functioning. They told me to come back on the 11th of June to do another reading, but I go to my doc on the 5th and I want to see if she feels it is necessary. 

Here is the deal, if they want to get her here faster to do something about the kidney, I will go back and get remeasured. However, if they are going to u/s upon birth and then decide, what is the point in getting another u/s to test the level 4 weeks before my due date? What do you ladies think?

No BH here either.

I had that yesterday albs. My family spent the weekend on the lake for the holiday and I cannot do anything but sit on a float and even that is hard because I cannot use my stomach muscles :dohh:! Super happy to be pregnant, but ready for a change!


----------



## ann89

Havnt been here in forever!!! But I had a question. Has anyone else been feeling sharp pains in there cervix?? I'll sit up and sometimes I'll get the sharp pains... Oo, and I've read somewhere that sitting on a yoga ball and help induce labor. I sat on one at the gym while my husband was running thinking it wasn't a big deal if I didn't bounce and just sat, but when I stood up I had the worst Braxton hicks. My stomach started to cramp and my stomach was tight everywhere and it hurt to walk. Let's just say I won't be sitting on anymore yoga balls until I'm fullterm. Lol


----------



## try4girl2

Hello Ladies I hope you all had a great weekend.

So I think that I have starting to nest. I woke up this morning and decided to try and clean a small part of the basement, well I got started and ended up cleaning almost 1/3rd of it, now my back is spasming and I am so tired and yet all I can think about is doing more tomorrow. GRRR I guess this is what happens when you don't get to decorate a nursery, or are you ladies going though the same thing? 

I can't believe that we are all getting so close to having our babies. What is one thing that you can't wait to be doing again once the baby or babies are here? For me it is sleeping on my tummy. I think that is the only thing that I really miss. Well that and being able to see my feet without bending over!


----------



## albs

try4girl2 said:


> Hello Ladies I hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> I can't believe that we are all getting so close to having our babies. What is one thing that you can't wait to be doing again once the baby or babies are here? For me it is sleeping on my tummy. I think that is the only thing that I really miss. Well that and being able to see my feet without bending over!

soooooo many things! sleeping without being propped up by a million pillows, shaving my legs without falling over, going for long walks, WINE, going for more than 30 minutes without peeing and, erm, sex :blush: as of yesterday it just doesn't work anymore! if i had to pick just one i guess that would be it...

super excited about becomming a parent though, and so is dh which is so lovely to see.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! 

I havent had any braxton hicks yet either. Assuming I have as I guess I would know if I had. 

Ann89 maybe it was your position as its fine to sit on the ball at this stage. I have one and sit on mine all the time. It wont bring on labour if baby isnt ready to come. It does help get the baby into the right position at this stage. During early labour it helps keep things moving as you are upright.

I miss wine too - cant wait for a glass!


----------



## babynewbie

I get BH all the time! And i also get the sharp cervix pain which is horrible!

Cant believe how far we all are now! Seem like only a couple of weeks ago we were all joining this thread at tiny amounts pregnant, moaning at how far away July was..... In 2 days time its NEXT MONTH! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

babynewbie said:


> I get BH all the time! And i also get the sharp cervix pain which is horrible!
> 
> Cant believe how far we all are now! Seem like only a couple of weeks ago we were all joining this thread at tiny amounts pregnant, moaning at how far away July was..... In 2 days time its NEXT MONTH! :happydance:

OMG I cant believe its 2 days since we can say next month!!!!!! Thanks for pointing that out, that has cheered me up  Excited :happydance:


----------



## ann89

I went into the emergency room last night because I had some slightly high blood pressure readings I found out my blood work was fine and my blood pressure there was fine.. But they found protein in my urine so I have an appointment today to check my urine and blood pressure again.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I know in just a few small FAST weeks we will ALL be mommies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

I hope all is ok with the BP and protein Ann89!

I get the sharp cervix pains too.. as well as occasional BH

Found out yesterday that I won't be a July mommy... will be having a c-section on June 28th due to complications with my spinal fusion. Sooo LESS THAN A MONTH!!! EEeeek!


----------



## Bunnikins

eek scary! Even scarier for you Bug! Have you got everything bought yet? I really must make a start! I have to admit i am getting anxious now, and thinking she is definitely safer staying in my tummy since i dont have a clue what to do with a baby! I do hope i have some kind of motherly instinct when shes born and ill automatically know what to do!


----------



## ann89

Thanks ladie. Got checked out today and blood pressure was fine and found no protein in my urine today.. Strange how that can happen.

My dr. Told me today that he won't let me go past 40 weeks that if I get to that point he's just going to induce me. Hes checking my platelets every appointment and if they get too low and I'm far a long enough he's just going to get the baby out. So far my plateletts have been slowly dropping. But he said thats usually always normal with pregnant women.


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh you definitely get the instincts bunnikins, sure you made need some tips and advice every now and then but EVERYONE does :thumbup: NEVER hesitate to ask questions! even to us ladies, I have no problems answering questions about what worked best for me and our DD when she was born hahaha I was only 19 so I definitely asked questions but the mommy instincts definitely kick in and you know what is best for YOUR baby that may not necessarily work for other babies :)


----------



## Conina

Bunnikins - I have the same worries but going by my pregnancy I'll be bombarded with advice on all sides - the problem will be deciding whose advice to go with!!

I can't believe how soon we'll be mummies. I finish work 3 weeks tomorrow and as next week is a short week (due to the bank holidays) it's REALLY flying!!


----------



## albs

yay bug, you get to meet your bub sooner! my due date is now june 29th so hopefully i'll have a june baby too. 

tomorrow is my last day of work, i'm sooooooooo excited. i was going to try to do another week and finish at 37 but teaching pregnant, and with arthritis is HARD! so 36 weeks it is. 

i have a new weird thing going on. there's a strip in the middle of my bump that almost numb. kind of like when you have pins and needles. i dr googled it and it doesn't seem to be a problem, but it's still weird. anyone else had this?


----------



## biliboi2

Yup I'm glad its half term next week - though planning to go on for another two weeks after that!


----------



## Bug222

albs- i have a strip at the top of my tummy like this... my Dr didn't really know what to make of it but isn't worried. 

bunnikins- I'm worried about the same thing... don't these things come with a handbook or something???

I have most things ready and have a shower coming up on the 16th so hopefully we will be all set soon!


----------



## Bunnikins

Thanks frisbee i think ill be on here a LOT when ive had her. Its weird how cars come with detailed manuals, but tiny human beings dont! 

Albs ive had the numb thing too. I decided it was due to my skin on my tunny being so stretched, it no longer has any feeling in the middle bit! It also gets quite cold, especially when ive got air con on in the car. It feels quite odd. Im sure it must be normal though, i suppose tummies arent used to being out that far!


----------



## Canada8

lol Bunnikins.....i agree with the car vs baby instructions

Even though this is my second, I feel so brand new to this mommy thing. I am so lost on what to pack, how to hold baby,feed, everything....I am soooooo nervous about the delivery....I always say, how is this baby coming out of me? lol....but also say, Camille, the delivery won't be forever so suck it up...lol

I can't wait to see who pops first....well we know bug222's date, let's see who's next!!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Bug, that's so exciting -- your baby will be here THIS MONTH!!! I can't believe how fast the third tri has been passing. Today's the day in my last pregnancy that my waters broke, so even though I'm not feeling any signs or twinges this time (last time I'd already lost my mucous plug), I'm feeling that from now any day could be the day.

I'm woefully out of practice too. My youngest will be 11 this month, and I'm just hoping all of the BF, newborn-managing details will come flooding back once Tiddler's here, because I'm sure not remembering them now!!

I'm really jealous of those of you coming up to maternity leave -- I've still got 4 weeks to work and I'd love to be taking it easy around now!!

I must admit, though, that I'm not feeling uncomfortable at all at the moment. The rib pain has passed, I'm sleeping great, and it doesn't feel like the head's anywhere close to engaging. Apart from the dreaded heartburn I'm on top of the world!!


----------



## beanhunter

Oh my goodness. It's my last day at work today! The first 3 weeks off are saved up holiday though and I really feel like I need them - haven't had any leave since January!

Starting to get scared now. What if I'm a rubbish mum? What if I hate being at home with the baby? Who am I if I'm not working as a doctor for the next 11months?
Also I am finding the physical changes to my body hard to deal with. I feel massive even though it's all bump. I don't like the weight gain and I hate everyone thinking they can comment on my shape/weight all the time. Am I the only one who feels like this?


----------



## albs

beanhunter said:


> Oh my goodness. It's my last day at work today! The first 3 weeks off are saved up holiday though and I really feel like I need them - haven't had any leave since January!
> 
> Starting to get scared now. What if I'm a rubbish mum? What if I hate being at home with the baby? Who am I if I'm not working as a doctor for the next 11months?
> Also I am finding the physical changes to my body hard to deal with. I feel massive even though it's all bump. I don't like the weight gain and I hate everyone thinking they can comment on my shape/weight all the time. Am I the only one who feels like this?

substitute teacher for doctor and i could have written this!! today was my last day too and i'm feeling very mixed about it. i'm super excited about becomming a mum, but worried at the same time. i'm happy to be able to have a decent amount of time off, but have never gone this long without working before. and i'm am soooooooooooo tired of people talking about my size. i have gained 10kg and have a huge bump, but my arms and legs have actually gotten thinner. i'm literally all bump. a gigantic walking belly!


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks. It's nice to know I'm not alone! The thing is I haven't even gained that much weight but it's ALL bump - I'm only 15lb above my lowest at around
14 weeks (lost 10lbs in 1st tri due to vomiting so really not much above Pre preg weight but such a different shape!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh those worries are something ALL mommies get!!! Dont worry about it! If you hate being a stay at home mom, dont worry about it! Some women just cant stand it, and thats OKAY! Its not for everyone! I enjoy being home and cleaning and cooking and taking care of our DD and next month I might TOTALLY change my outlook on it with adding the newborn hahaha. Not WANTING to stay home or getting Frustrated with the baby is OKAY. Obviously if it gets to you where you are to your breaking point then set the baby in the crib or bassinet and walk away and call someone to come sit with you or simply talk to you for a little bit. I had to do that a few times when our DD was born. Being a brand new mom turns your world upsidedown.. I dont want to sound like I know what Im doing because we all learn as we go :haha: but you will be the BEST mother for YOUR child! dont ever forget that!


----------



## try4girl2

I love being a stay at home mom 99% of the time. I do have days that my husband comes home and I had him the youngest and head out the door for a walk. I am planning to stay home for about 2 or 3 more years (he doesn't trust daycares when the baby is a baby.)

I was so scared when I had my first but I was more scared when I had my second (7 years apart) and with this one I am more scared that I am not going to be able to handle all three. But I think like everyone else has said once the baby is here things will work them self out. I keep telling myself if they don't I will go back to work and my husband will have to quit and be a stay at home dad. LOL


----------



## Bug222

Beanhunter- I felt exactly the same when I had to go off work.. Nursing is such a huge part of who I am... I felt like part of me was being taken away. Now that I have had a couple months to get used to it I want to say I am more ok with it.. but I still really miss the ICU. I hope that when baby is here and I actually have something to focus on I won't notice it as much.


----------



## Bunnikins

Im worried i wont be able to remember how to do my job when i go back! My brain has very much declined over the past few months... i really dread to think what itll be like after 6 months off with a baby... ill probably be a danger! Oh well... nevermind, its an exciting time.


----------



## Mork

I was worried with my dd that i would miss work and not like being a full time mum, but i LOVED it!! However, when i did return to work, after a a few weeks, I found that I actually quite liked the 'me' time, so for me a balance was the right answer. I wish i was on mat leave now, I still have till the end of the month :(
But hey - our babies will be here soon!!!!! :) xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow... it just hit me that we can all start saying "yea Im due next month" WOAH!


----------



## ms.hope

add me to list por favor!


----------



## biliboi2

Well ladies, I spent yesterday evening in hospital again because of high bp. They checked bp and monitored bump for a bit, then took bloods. They were so slow there! If they had taken blood when I first went in I wouldnt have had to have waitied around for so long! Finally let me go home at 11pm and I'm going back on Mon for a bp check.

Word of advice: if you have to go in for a bp check, go first thing in the morning so if they send you in for monitoring, you won't catch the evening shift!


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow biliboi That really stinks you had to be there so long! I hate going to hospitals for bloodwork... it seems it takes FOREVER. When we had our mmc in March last year we were in there SERIOUSLY for 7 freaking hours!!!!!!!! AND when we walked in there was NO ONE WAITING... talk about a wait.. never going back to that hospital..


----------



## peacelikeariv

ok ladies. I am worrying and need some advice. When I lay down at night, I get on my right side up against my husband. Tiny girl ALWAYS kicks him repeatedly. NEVER misses a night. It has been this way since 20 something weeks. For three nights now, if I am on my right side, she is not moving at all. I got up at midnight last night and drank a cup and a half of grape juice. I lay awake for 2 hours, honestly, and I got one movement. 

What do you think?


----------



## biliboi2

Phone in just to put your mind at rest. They say always to phone for reduced movements.


----------



## Bug222

it could be that movements are just slowing down as she runs out of room, but if you are concerned def call your dr/mw!!


----------



## albs

as others have said, it's getting crowded in there. my movements have def changed. i've started to worry a couple of time but if i give him a good poke he pokes back, HARD!!
but if you have any worries call or go to the hospital. i went in at 24 weeks and as soon as they put the doppler on my belly he gave it an almighty boot and i felt silly, but they kept telling me that i'd done the right thing. they said to go back any time i was worried about movement.


----------



## Canada8

side joke

I was telling a server at a restaurant that i was having a girl and my hubby said she was going to be dating until she is at least 30..lol...yea right....so the server tells my husband, her hubby use to say, " I'm changing my daughter's 30" so I asked her, what does he mean that he is changing her 30....."well, my hubby said, absolutely no one is seeing below the belt until my daughter is 30 and I want to engrave that idea in her thought from birth".....we were dying of laughter....never heard that, but my hubby said he will be using that term as well now

ok, i'm done


----------



## peacelikeariv

Went to the doc. She made me lay on my side and did the heartbeat after 15 mins. Tiny girl is just fine at 147. Said most likely since she hangs out on that side she is just getting cramped up now. Told me to keep monitoring the movements after meals. Last night after our doc appointment she was moving more than she has moved in days! Kicking like crazy. It is like they always say, Kids will make a liar out of you. haha Love her a lot!


----------



## biliboi2

Been back in hospital today on the monitor because of high bp. Its doing my head in now! Got a consultant appointment tomorrow so will see what she says.


----------



## frisbeemama12

good luck biliboi!


----------



## Canada8

rooting for you billiboi


----------



## pitty

Well went for a CTG trace yesterday, have to get them weekly now, the machine picked up that im having contractions, i do feel some but most i dont, so i guess its my body getting ready, only 3 and half weeks left, so exciting


----------



## hel_5

I've not been on in ages, can't believe it's only next month :shock: I'm ignoring the whole fear of going into labour now, it's turned into the fear of how the bloody hell am I going to be able to look after 3 kids :rofl: (should have probably thought of that one before!)

Good luck with the consultant billiboi, pity I hope the contractions aren't too bad yet and big :hugs: to everyone, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Biliboi, thinking of you today. Sounds like that little man of yours is trying to push you into having him delivered early -- keep us posted on what the consultant says.

Peace, I'm so glad that LO decided to play nice at your hospital visit. You did exactly the right thing going there, though; can't be too careful with our special bundles.

Pitty, you're so close now! I hope those contractions either turn into something soonish or else die down and give you a bit of a rest. Maybe you'll be our first July graduate!!

AFM, nothing very new going on here. I'm still pretty comfortable (as comfortable as it's possible to be at 8 months pregnant :wacko:), and Tiddler isn't doing anything to make me think he'll come early like his sister.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Pitty, I definitely have more and more Braxton Hicks contractions now that its getting closer haha but I dont feel a lot of them.
AFM: worst nights sleep in a LOOONNNGGG time.. bleh.. we have friends staying with us for a couple days and they told us they would get here about midnight... yea.. they definitely didnt come till 530!!! GRRR! I went to bed around 1 since they hadnt shown yet and werent answering their phones, but I tossed and turned and woke up around 2 then again around 430 and didnt fall back asleep until after they were here and in bed themselves.. so about 6. Then our wonderful DD was up by about 7:45am. :wacko:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all. So close!!! I still feel like I'm so far away. I don't think it has hit me quite yet that I will be 36 weeks on Sunday. It is a very stressful time in our house right now. DH is fed up with his job and is looking and interviewing. He works so far away from home that I would be happy for him to give up his six week paternity leave and be closer to home. He has a job interview next friday (well tentatively anyway). 

I have six days of work left (3 days a week) and then I can rest some before she gets here. 

I had a bad night last night. I was in pain all last night but it was because baby was laying on a nerve and decided she was comfortable and didn't move. I said to DH that if the pain continued that I would call the dr so he calls a coworker telling her that I'm in labor...I never said that!! I told him it was baby laying on a nerve!! Anyway, I'm sore where she laid at last night. I will be happy to have my body back.

My son was really clingy last night. Came in about 3 and got upset if I took my arm from around him. I love him and he is so sweet but sometimes cuddling gets tiring LOL.

Ok sorry. I wrote a book b/c I haven't been on this thread in a while.


----------



## Bug222

hope your appt goes well today Billiboi! 

Eeep.. we are getting so close... only 21 days till I meet my little one!! I can't believe it!


----------



## biliboi2

Sent me to hosp for monitoring again! They were so slow today. Got bp check on monday next.


----------



## sammycaine

We are sooo close now.:happydance: 
Tomorrow is my last day of work. :happydance: I booked two weeks vacation so I wouldn't have to take my mat leave so early. I'm glad I did. I am so uncomfortable lately. I have been having a lot of BH lately. Maybe it seems like a lot because I finally feel them. Today my lower back hurt and I had cramps like I was going to get my period. They went away as fast as they came tho. I just keep thinking, if the doc would change my due date to match what she is measuring, I would be due next week!


----------



## albs

:happydance: officially full term today :happydance:

that's all

hope everyone's feeling good today. not long to go!!

:happydance:


----------



## hel_5

Wahoo albs, not long to go now!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! I have about 4.5 weeks to wait, if she comes early like her sister did! I had a dream last night that my water broke and it fast forwarded to me holding her.. oh my goodness best dream EVER. I didnt want to wake up!! I hope these next few weeks go by quickly!!


----------



## babynewbie

yay for full term albs! :happydance:

It looks like i will most likely be having a scheduled csection. going back next week to make a proper decision and possibly book it! eek!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Oh my goodness! This is really happening! First time Mom jitters!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay Albs!! Not long everyone!!!! x


----------



## Bug222

woohoo!! Happy full term Albs!


----------



## Canada8

Yea albs! Can't wait to see our babies!!


----------



## try4girl2

Questions for you ladies (I also posted this in third tri)

So due to a lot of drama with my last pregnancy we haven't told really any of our friends that I am pregnant (I am 33 weeks) We live about an hour from all our friends and do to other things I haven't seen them in about 5 months (I still talk to some of them daily but to be honest my life has been so much better since I stopped seeing them all the time.) Anywho I am trying to find a way to tell them after the baby is born without to much drama. I know they are going to be mad but I couldn't deal with the drama this time. Does anyone have any suggestions? I was thinking I would just put it on Facebook and surprise everyone but I don't know if that is a good idea. Our families know and they support us not telling everyone. The drama last time from some people was so bad that when I told my brother this time he was asked not to tell his wife (he agreed they live out of state) She started most the drama last time. So any help with this would be great 

Thanks Ladies


----------



## sammycaine

try4girl2 said:


> Questions for you ladies (I also posted this in third tri)
> 
> So due to a lot of drama with my last pregnancy we haven't told really any of our friends that I am pregnant (I am 33 weeks) We live about an hour from all our friends and do to other things I haven't seen them in about 5 months (I still talk to some of them daily but to be honest my life has been so much better since I stopped seeing them all the time.) Anywho I am trying to find a way to tell them after the baby is born without to much drama. I know they are going to be mad but I couldn't deal with the drama this time. Does anyone have any suggestions? I was thinking I would just put it on Facebook and surprise everyone but I don't know if that is a good idea. Our families know and they support us not telling everyone. The drama last time from some people was so bad that when I told my brother this time he was asked not to tell his wife (he agreed they live out of state) She started most the drama last time. So any help with this would be great
> 
> Thanks Ladies

Sounds like a sucky situation to be in. But if they are truly your friends they will understand. Maybe plan a BBQ or something when LO is here and invite them all to meet him/her. They don't need to know why you kept it from them all, chalk it up to being nervous.


----------



## try4girl2

Yeah I was planning to throw a Baby-Q at the end of Aug.


----------



## albs

i love the name baby-q!!

i think something like that would be a great idea. real friends will be surprised but super happy if they didn't know you were pregnant. everyone else can mind their own business and if they're not happy that's their problem.

sorry to hear you had problems before though. 

as for me, i am now officially the size of a house. it's whale season here and i'm worried greenpeace are going to come along and try and put me back in the sea. here's a pic at 37+2...
 



Attached Files:







37w2d.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## frisbeemama12

awww so exciting Albs!
Im a FURNACE over here!! since last night Ive been getting hot flashes like CRAZY.. NOT awesome when its soooooo hot outside already :wacko:


----------



## peacelikeariv

Two things - 

One, I have a good friend that has been dealing with infertility for 5 years. They have also had numerous adoptions fall thru. She is starting IVF for the third time. Lupron shots tonight. Please keep this couple in your prayers! 

Two, I have a selfish problem with my MIL. She wants to come as soon as the babe is born and stay. I do not want her in my home until I am ready. She was not a good momma to dh and I cannot take advice from her. I also cannot handle her constant chatter on a good day, much less after giving birth. I want to be fair and nice, but she is way too much for me to handle. How do I set a time limit for her visit, ie how long after birth and how long she can stay? Also, she lives 8 hours away. Is it completely wrong to ask her to leave after we leave the hospital? I want some time with just me, dh and our first baby. I am not even letting my mom come to the house until we have had two full days at home alone to try and be parents. What do you girls think? How can I handle this?


----------



## sammycaine

peacelikeariv said:


> I want some time with just me, dh and our first baby. I am not even letting my mom come to the house until we have had two full days at home alone to try and be parents. What do you girls think? How can I handle this?


I would just let her know you want some bonding time. How long is DH off for after the birth?


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

I'm due on July 13th but will have a c-section July 6th if he will wait


----------



## frisbeemama12

well you can simply say "oh Ill send you a message when the baby is born so you can plan to come afterwards" Thats what Im sending to my mother... She wasnt an awesome mom and still isnt most days so I would much rather her simply visit for a few days (she lives about 11 hours driving time away)


----------



## HarrietO

Ok you guys. I'm starting to think this girl is gonna come really early. I'm due July 13th, but I have been measuring 41 weeks and baby girl has been measuring 2 weeks or a little more ahead for a while. I started having contractions about a week ago (real contractions, not braxton hicks, confirmed by my Dr. But sporadic, no real rhythm). Saturday I had some blood when I wiped at bedtime. Yesterday I lost bits of mucus plug all day (same this morning). I'm still having contractions, no pattern yet. I cannot imagine that with all this going on she is going to stay in there another 4 weeks. I'm freaking out a little bit! Anybody else having any signs already?


----------



## beanhunter

Well done for starting scerena. 

Hi girls - hope you are all well. I'm getting big and pretty uncomfy now and am v pleased to be off work. Just finishing up some admin stuff for an end of yet appraisal and then I'll be free! 
Few pictures for you all - sorry if they are massive!

Bump at 36 weeks
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/37785b8b.jpg

Nursery
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/6e3133f8.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/2fce3317.jpg


----------



## Mrs W 11

Beanhunter, lovely bump pic and your nursery is geogeous! I really love it. I so need to get organised so I can post some pics of my nursery. Spent all afternoon in there trying to sort things out and think I made more of a mess! 

Anyone else finding it hard to pack the hospital bag or is it just me being a drama queen?! Im still wearing half the stuff I need in there. Oh how many nappies do I need to take??

Harriet I havent had any signs. Try to take it easy hun and get loads of rest. Finger crossed baby stays in till at least 37 weeks when you are full term. 

Peace I have just been really honest and clear about what I want and so if I was you would just tell DH and MIL when you are happy to have visitors. I have told hubby that unless I am in hospital longer than a day or so I dont want anyone coming to the hospital and I want our first day and night at home alone. Good luck xx


----------



## beanhunter

I have only got sorted this weekend. Have packed baby's bag - around 10 nappies, cotton wool, 3 babygros and 3 vests, hats, couple of muslins and a blanket. 
My bag is more of a work in progress with a list of stuff that won't go in until we go like slippers, washbag and clothes. Feel better for having it started though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've washed a load of babies bits today so once they are dry I can pack babies bag. Think I'll feel a bit better then!


----------



## biliboi2

Been back in hospital today for high bp. Theyve put me on tablets to reduce it now. But feeling great!


----------



## beanhunter

Glad they are doing something bilboi. Are they planning to induce or just wait til you go on your own?


----------



## peacelikeariv

Oh Harriet how fun!!!! I hope that babe stays put to get nice and strong, but I am so excited for you to have it too!

Thanks for the advice. I really just need to make my game plan and calmly ask dh to present it to MIL. It is better to get it out of the way now and get it where dh and I agree. 

I packed a bag for the babe last night. I haven't picked out outfits, but I put in diapers, wipes, hats, mittens and socks. Hospitals are so cold!


----------



## biliboi2

beanhunter said:


> Glad they are doing something bilboi. Are they planning to induce or just wait til you go on your own?

They wont induce unless it gets more serious. Some midwives say finish work now, some say its ok to go on!


----------



## sammycaine

Today is my first day of two weeks vacation before my ML starts. My bag is packed and so are the babies. Honestly I've repacked them twice so far on the weekend, and I am sure I will again and again. All I have left to do before she gets here is wash her diapers which I will start tomorrow and sterilize my breast pump and such. I am glad I am not working anymore, today she is being such a wiggler its making me incredibly nauseated.


----------



## Bug222

I think I have packed and repacked mine and baby's bag about 5 times now :) Starting to get really nervous... 17 days to go. 

peacelikeariv- just be firm with your wishes... there will be plenty of time in the future for your MIL to see baby... if spending time with just the three of you is important to you then people should respect that and understand. 

Biliboi- glad you are feeling ok and they are trying to control your pressure. How often are they monitoring you? 

Beanhunter- beautiful bump and the nursery is lovely! 

Harriet- I had a few pretty intense contractions a few days ago, but then nothing since then. I hope you are able to get lots of rest!


----------



## HarrietO

I am pretty much laying around on the couch doing nothing today. Still the contractions continue, but sporadically and sometimes with an hour or more between them, so I'm not feeling like anything is happening right now. I have a non-stress test tomorrow, so I will talk to the Dr. again about what all has been happening. I hope she stays in there for at least another week or two, but I guess she will come when she wants. I suppose I really should be in there sorting out a bag for the hospital shouldn't I? lol I haven't even bought a diaper bag yet (or any diapers!) so baby's bag is gonna be kinda hard to get sorted out isn't it? Geesh, I feel very unprepared right at the moment.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have my bag pretty much packed.. I know Ill be staying only a night or two after the baby is born and with our DD I didnt do anything but change into pjs after delivering her and having a going home outfit for myself hahaha Im sure I had a hairbrush but the hospital provides you with pretty much EVERYTHING you need for the baby except the going home outfit. Im so excited, We toured our hospital here today! Its getting closer!!


----------



## try4girl2

I haven't even bought going home outfits yet. In fact I haven't bought anything for this baby yet. OHHH I guess I should start looking. LOL


----------



## albs

HarrietO - hope your test went well. i lost some of my plug over a couple of days around week 31. i also started having BH that week and for about 2 days they came like clockwork every 10 minutes which totally freaked me out. everything is ok though. bub is still tucked safely away and my BH calmed down once i stopped working. 

i've pretty much done my hospital bags (i have 2!) it's all stuff for me though as the hospital provide literally everything for the baby except a going home outfit. we haven't got anything fancy for bringing him home, just a warm fuzzy onsie as it's winter here. it's cute though, it's cream with little ears on the hood. 

i'm starting to freak out. i have a good friend who was due 3 weeks before me and she had her baby girl yesterday. that means it's my turn now! i'm so excited about being a mum but so not ready for labour!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im definitely ready for this baby to get here!! We toured our hospital yesterday and it makes it much more real and Im ready, it seems my body is gearing up as well because I had about 7 to 8 contractions throughout the day yesterday! Everything is cleaned and the bassinet is all set up I have all the cloth wipes made.. Im just READY hahaha


----------



## HarrietO

Ok ladies. Looks like I'm gonna be the first to go. Water broke about an hour & a half ago. 3 cm dilated w/ contractions about 3 min apart. 60% effaced. Just thought I'd check in since I've got nothing to so except wait now. I hope you guys can hold off a bit longer than me. Looks like my little Claire wants to come a month early!


----------



## Bug222

OMG!!!! I hope your labour and birth goes smoothly.. sending you positive labour vibes!!!! Good luck! Can't wait to hear about your little one!!!! :flower:


----------



## biliboi2

Good luck!


My bp medication which i started taking yest is making my boobs hurt!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Wow! Goodluck, hope it all goes well


----------



## peacelikeariv

That gives me chills! Good luck my dear!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck Ali!! Really excited for you hun, you are about to meet your baby!! Yay for our first group arrival! Can't wait to hear news xx


----------



## albs

HarrietO said:


> Ok ladies. Looks like I'm gonna be the first to go. Water broke about an hour & a half ago. 3 cm dilated w/ contractions about 3 min apart. 60% effaced. Just thought I'd check in since I've got nothing to so except wait now. I hope you guys can hold off a bit longer than me. Looks like my little Claire wants to come a month early!

wowsers! praying for a quick and safe delivery. can't wait to see your little girl.


----------



## Canada8

Ahhhhhh harrietO that is so exciting! Thinking of you and Claire.
I made a thread for when our babies are born so we can keep in touch....I added it to my signature. Let's keep in touch and share thejournies of motherhood


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay first 'july babies' baby! I am so so ready its crazy.. I guess thats what happens with the second baby hahaha


----------



## sammycaine

oooo gives me chills! hoping for a quick delivery


----------



## try4girl2

I get to have what I think will be my last and finally ultrasound tomorrow. I am so excited and scared at the same time. With both of my older boys I had one at almost every appt. and this will only be my third (second really my first lasted like 2 mins to check how far along I was.) I am only getting this one to double check that everything is still looking good. My last one I was 18 weeks and it took almost an hour to do (it was with the high risk doctor) I hope you all are doing good. Can't believe that we are almost done.


----------



## beanhunter

Crikey. That makes it all seem real! Good luck HarrietO!


----------



## babynewbie

eeee! good luck HarrietO! :D :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

Good luck Ali!!!


----------



## try4girl2

I had my scan today at 33 weeks the baby is 6 days ahead of my EDD he/she is 5lbs 5oz and according to the scan I am due July 21st not the 27th. So that is kinda scary since I have done nothing to get ready for this little one.


----------



## albs

HarrietO has posted in the third tri forum. Baby is here and both seem well. First baby for our group - how exciting!!!


----------



## HarrietO

Thanks Albs. I'll just copy that update here. 

UPDATE- Claire Elise was born At 6:48 this morning by c- section. I labored for almost 16 hours and had to have the section at the last min. Because I was having strong contractions and her heart rate was dipping a bit. I'll post a proper birth story when I can use my laptop instead of my phone & add some pics. She was 7 lbs 3 oz & 21 1/2" long! No complications other than her sugar being a little low (I'm type II diabetic, so we expected that & it had nothing to do with her early arrival). Thanks for all the messages of encouragement. They were truly appreciated!


----------



## albs

soooo happy for you and claire elise. can't wait to see pictures!! she's a great size for being early. an early birth can't have been what you were hoping for, but i can tell you now, the last month of pregnancy is HARD so i'm glad you don't have to do it. 
congratulations.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations HarrietO, and welcome to the world baby Claire!!

I can't believe our first baby is here, I'm so excited now. The next few weeks are going to pass so quickly.


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats HarrietO and Welcome Baby Claire. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Canada8

Yah happy birthday baby Claire! Congrats harrietO!!


----------



## biliboi2

Ohh our first July baby of my thread. How exciting!


----------



## hel_5

Congrats HarrietO, hope you are both doing well xxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Huge congratulations Ali on the safe arrival of baby claire!! Our first July thread baby, so exciting. Looking forward to hearing your birth story when you can, in the meantime enjoy this special time! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps, I had my scan yesterday and baby is head down not breech!! I am so elated that I can try for a natural birth now and maybe have a water birth. She said the head is low but not engaged, I was trying not to cry with happiness as we saw baby on the scan! X 

Hope everyone else is ok? We already have our first July baby..... Who's next?! Xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats Ali - she sounds lovely. Imagine how big she'd have been in 5 more weeks!

I'm good. Off to my first aquanatal class this morning. Finding being off work without a routine a little odd but quite enjoying pottering around and aware ill never have this luxury again! Saw midwife on tues, bump still measures dead on average line for me and bp etc ok. Baby now only 1/5th palpable so she hopes I'll go on time and not overdue! Baby was back to back on Tuesday too and I've had more back ache. Trying to stay off the sofa and on my ball (sitting and all 4s) and think its back at the side today. Who knows if it'll stay there but at least I know it can still move. :happydance:


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations Harriett O :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Ahh the first July baby! (although she's actually a June baby! :haha:) Congratulations hun! :hugs:


----------



## ann89

Congrats harrietO!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay the first baby of the group!!! So exciting!! Whos next?!?!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats HarrietO! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## babynewbie

Got our section date, our little lady will be here 6th July :happydance:


----------



## biliboi2

Finished work today! Just an essay to write, then he can arrive!


----------



## overcomer79

Congrats Ali!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Hey ladies! how is everyone feeling? any more good signs of labor yet? Im feeling crampy and my back is KILLING me today.. ugh. Im glad I have a midwife appt in 2 days so I can get checked!


----------



## sammycaine

Yup, the cramping comes and goes and the BH are getting more frequent. I see the doc on Wed. I would love to be induced early, or atleast sent for another growth scan to see how much they think she weighs now. My biggest fear is going into labour and having to push out a baby over 10lbs!!


----------



## biliboi2

Saw the consultant again today, and she said as long as the BP tablets keep my BP below 90 and there is no protein in urine, then they will let me be. So off to midwife for a check again on Thurs.

Just got to write this damn essay then I can relax!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hey Gals! We go for our u/s tomorrow to check tiny girl's kidneys yet again. They are going to measure her growth as well. 

Can they tell if I have dilated any from an u/s? I am getting mixed opinions on this...


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

wow I cant belive we already have our first July baby, congradulations
now it will be exiting to see who gose next. I got my c-section date as July 
6th so only 18 more days to go unless I go into labor by myself then they said they will take him then. 
I just hope he gives me at least 12 days cause my baby shower is on the 30th but I went from 20% to 75% effaced in a week with just sitting on my booty and contracting. so I"m wondering were I'll be at next apt on thursday. 
hope every one is having a great day


----------



## frisbeemama12

Sammycaine, there are so many positive stories from women who had 10lb babies and were perfectly fine :) your body is making a baby that it can handle! keep thinking positive!
Oh my goodness Im having hot flashes like its my job!!! its 64 degrees right now and Im in a tank top and shorts and sweating! :wacko: Ive also had about 7 contractions today.. I cant wait to see if they have done anything to dilate or efface.. my appt isnt until Wednesday though BLEH


----------



## albs

they don't seem to check how effaced etc you are here. i'm coming up on 39 weeks haven't been checked yet, and i've seen two different docs (my usual one was busy delivering a baby last week!). all i know is baby is 'well down' as confirmed by doc and the pain in my pelvis!
sammycaine don't worry about the size. i'm expecting a whopper too and i keep hearing more and more stories about big babies being just as easy or easier to deliver that little ones. it's like they're more prepared for labour. 
i'm ready for him to come now, i'm so unbelievably uncomfortable. last night my sciatic nerve went and rolling over in bed was so painful it made me cry. neither DH or i got much sleep but i feel so bad for him as i can sit on the sofa and feel sorry for myself, but he has to go to work!


----------



## try4girl2

My midwife says she doesn't check because she says that even if I was at two I could stay that way for a while. So she says that there is no reason for her to it.


----------



## albs

try4girl2 said:


> My midwife says she doesn't check because she says that even if I was at two I could stay that way for a while. So she says that there is no reason for her to it.

i guessed that was the reason. i'd rather not know, than be told i'm so many cm dilated, get all excited, then have to wait for another 2 weeks. 

on a totally different subject, my gums have swollen up hugely today. they don't hurt at all, but they do bleed when i brush my teeth and look super weird. 

unless it's an emergency there's no point in my trying to see my dentist as he has about a 6 week wait. just wondering whether anyone else has had this?


----------



## try4girl2

Not with this pregnancy but with my other ones it did. I ask and they said it was all the hormones and nothing they could do.


----------



## babynewbie

MYPRINCEssB my section is on july 6th too! :D

had a scan yesterday and little lady is doing fine, and weighs just under 7lb already!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I don't know what to think about these, ladies. in the past hour I have had a mild 15 to 30 second contraction every 7 to 10 minutes.. they aren't painful but I can definitely tell they aren't just braxton hicks I hope this leads to something!! so weird but I've been having this urgent restless feeling lately that I need to get everything done. not nesting. just my sewing project hahaha but it won't go away and I feel like she could come any day even though I'm only about 35 weeks.. weird right?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Peace, thinking of you and tiny girl today -- hope that kidney's looking good.

Biliboi, at least the meds are working. Poor you, you've had a really stressful end to this pregnancy.

Frisbee, keep us posted! My younger DD was born at 34 weeks, perfectly healthy and came home with me two days later. Exciting times!!!

AFM, I'm having a lot of cramping and backache. I've been losing my mucous plug for 3 or 4 days now -- with my last 2 pregnancies my waters broke after about 10 days of that, although I know it's a sign that doesn't have to mean anything. On a less pleasant note, my MS is back with a vengeance and I'm vomiting every morning. I'm feeling very hard done by.


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all,

It has been a while since I posted but I have been stalking. I have been having contractions on and off for a few weeks now. Yesterday, I had them for 30 minutes. They lasted at most 30 seconds each I didn't time them but know that was what they are. I was induced with my son so am scared that I won't know when labor hits. I won't get checked until monday and hopefully she can tell me if I'm going for an induction at 39 weeks (family history of cord issues so I asked to go early this time). 

Last week was a very hard week. I have a bay cold and Sunday was my birthday. My best friend lost her babies on sunday as well and had d/c yesterday. I'm so heartbroken and am expecting a withdrawal from me after her husband goes back (he's in the military). 

We are going to install our carseat this weekend and pack our bags even though her diaper bag won't be in yet, I'll just put stuff in our bag for her. I just keep worrying and praying all will be ok. I guess I'm too much of a worrier. 

Hubby had a job interview on friday and the guy thinks he's a very good candidate. Please pray that the pay is what we need (willing to take a cut even) and that he gets an offer. His current place of employment will ultimately be the demise of our family as he carries the stress home. Plus, this job location is only 8 minutes from our house whereas the current one is 45 minutes. Lots of pluses to this job if he gets it. I hope he will know something by next friday. He has paternity leave that he will take if not offered the position.


----------



## sammycaine

peacelikeariv said:


> Can they tell if I have dilated any from an u/s? I am getting mixed opinions on this...

I would imagine they could tell.

So how many bags is everyone taking to the hospital. I am preparing for 4 days, just incase of an emergency or something. I have a small suitcase and carry on bag, and two diaper bags for little one. Now I have been thinking about packing snacks and I think I need to use a larger suitcase. Jeez! I feel like I am moving in for few days!


----------



## try4girl2

we are taking a carry on size bag and that is it. I will pack a few pairs of PJ pants and a few t-shirts and undergarments and a few gender neutral onesies and a boy and girl going home outfit. Also a change of clothes for my DH oh and all the bathroom things. The Hospital I am going to have the baby at has a snack room for family to go and get things from and I am only planning on staying 24 hours and if there is a Emergency then my husband can run home we live like 10 mins from the hospital. Plus if we forget something I am sure he is going to be running home at least once to check on the older kids. I don't plan on having visitors at the hospital.


----------



## beanhunter

I'm not sure if they could tell dilation unless they did an internal USS? Hope little girl's kidneys are ok. 
I'm good, now over the magic 37 weeks so happy for baby to make an appearance anytime s/he feels like it. Feel massive and getting tons off BH and for the last couple of days more cramps. Last night they lasted for 2 hrs and I really thought something might be happening but then they all disappeared. Hopefully it's a sign it might not be too far away, but knowing my luck it'll be at least 4 more weeks....


----------



## peacelikeariv

One bag for me and dh, my toiletries bag and then one bag for the babe. I have enough for us for two days. We are just about 20 minutes from the hospital though so I can send my family if I need more stuff. 

Here is my 36+3 picture. Haven't put one up in a while!
 



Attached Files:







36w3.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Canada8

I have one carry on for myself and DH and one baby bag for Celina. I have been having BH for the past week and am quite moody.....I'm so ready lol, but Celina is still sitting high in my belly so I doubt she will be early

Wishing your hubby good luck overcomer


----------



## try4girl2

So I just found out that I am now having to take my son to a doctor that is almost 4 hours away. I see my midwife tomorrow and I am going to talk to her and if what happens what I think is going to happen I am going to have to go back again in about 2 and half weeks. I am almost 35 weeks. Has anyone traveled so late in there pregnancy? I know I will have to stop and walk around more and I was thinking about getting a copy of my records just incase. I am a little worried that I am going to be taking him every week or two weeks for at least the next 6 weeks if they decided to cast him. I am taking my mom this trip but not sure what is going to happen on the next visits if we need them any advice would be great. I am sure my midwife is not going to be happy but it is this or wait till after the baby is born and risk my son having to wear casts to school. Which is really not a option do to his many other issues with behavior and school.


----------



## hel_5

I've got the one bag for me and one for baby, always remember there will be people coming in and out of the hosp so they can always pick up anything you have forgotten

My BH's are getting really really uncomfortable now, but I remember being like this with DD2 a couple of weeks before I gave birth

Try4girl2 I hope your son is ok :hugs: I've not travelled that far, but I've got my notes and bag in the car so where ever I go I have them with me :thumbup: she might not like the idea of you going, but it's for your son so surely she would be understanding x


----------



## readyORnot

my baby was born this morning, so I guess he didn't want to wait until July after all


----------



## overcomer79

readyORnot said:


> my baby was born this morning, so I guess he didn't want to wait until July after all

congrats

Who's next??


----------



## Canada8

readyORnot said:


> my baby was born this morning, so I guess he didn't want to wait until July after all

Omg congrats! What's his name? I can't wait to see pictures. If you like, I created a thread for us to keep in contact and share our mommy experiences. You can find the thread link under my signature


----------



## hel_5

Yay readyornot, how are you both doing? Hope your both good :hugs: xxxx


----------



## peacelikeariv

Well my goodness! Quite followed your handle didn't he, Ready or Not here he came! hahaha Congratulations! Pictures please!!


----------



## biliboi2

Congrats!


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats readyORnot


----------



## ann89

Congrats ready or not!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations ReadyOrNot, will you tell us all about it? And pictures please!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats again Hun xx


----------



## babynewbie

aww congratulations readyornot! Its so exciting that we're all popping now! :happydance: wonder who will be next!


----------



## frisbeemama12

well I went in to my midwife appt today and they did a NST since I havent been feeling her move much anymore... Well shes doing absolutely great, shes already head down and face down and super low, which is why I havent been feeling her move much. Her heartrate was PERFECT though and my midwife said it might not be much longer for me girls!


----------



## albs

whoop whoop! another july babies baby. can't wait to hear more.


----------



## sammycaine

Congratulations Ready or Not!

As for me I had a weekly appointment with the doc today and there was protein in my urine and my BP had jumped. So I was sent to the hospital for BP monitoring and a NST. Also some blood work and urine protein tests. All is good, I have to go back to the hospital on Sunday and have it all done again, and my doc will be there that day. I almost want to cross my fingers he induces me that day!


----------



## Mork

Congratulations ready or not!! X


----------



## albs

those of you for whom this isn't your first - did you get a burst of crazy energy near the end? the past 2 days i've had more energy than i have for 9 months. i've heard of people nesting, but i'm not really in a cleaning mood. I am however organising, cooking, generally running around doing 10 things at once - it's insane! just hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## hel_5

albs said:


> those of you for whom this isn't your first - did you get a burst of crazy energy near the end? the past 2 days i've had more energy than i have for 9 months. i've heard of people nesting, but i'm not really in a cleaning mood. I am however organising, cooking, generally running around doing 10 things at once - it's insane! just hoping it's a good sign!

No but then again I never have any energy when preg and I've never had the whole nesting/cleaning urge - I just get sick :dohh: but I hear some people do so fxd x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Not me either I'm afraid, albs. I've never felt that nesting feeling, although I could really do with it right now.

Enjoy your energy buzz, I hope it means something for you!


----------



## beanhunter

So, I thought maybe I was going to be next. Started with cramps at 8pm last night. Don't know if they were contractions or not but they were sore and didn't feel like usual BH. Pain in back, thighs and bump and really deep inside - hard to explain. Anyway they lasted all night and seemed more regular so got husband home from work and spoke to MW who said it sounded promising but just wait and see. No show or waters or anything. Anyway they all disappeared around 2.30pm :(
Getting a few more now but don't want to get my hopes up. Any thoughts for you ladies who have done this before? I'm rather clueless :shrug:


----------



## Bug222

Beanhunter- they said in my prenatal classes that early first stage labour can come and go for a little while.. so this may actually be it but it might take a while to get really established. Fxd for you!!!!! 

So exciting Frisbee!!!!!

Albs- Unfortunately no energy here either!! I wish I could have some!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ive had the same things happening beanhunter, its coming and going, I had about 7 contractions that I could definitely feel within an hour but they went away and I have only had a few a day since. :shrug:
Albs I got into a CRAZY nesting mode about a week before I had our DD and I was organizing EVERYTHING or if I wasnt able to because I was simply too exhausted then I was telling DH what to put where and where I wanted things rearranged :haha: hope this means good things for you!!


----------



## hel_5

Beanhunter I had I hpthe same several times before I went into labour - some were that bad I had to get the tense machine out, it's your body practicing, so hopefully fxd it won't be too much longer, BUT I would recommend going for a good walk, that's what helped with my first, good luck!!!

I'm SO jealous of all you girls going early


----------



## biliboi2

Im not ready to go early! Few more weeks will do me fine!


----------



## Canada8

beanhunter said:


> So, I thought maybe I was going to be next. Started with cramps at 8pm last night. Don't know if they were contractions or not but they were sore and didn't feel like usual BH. Pain in back, thighs and bump and really deep inside - hard to explain. Anyway they lasted all night and seemed more regular so got husband home from work and spoke to MW who said it sounded promising but just wait and see. No show or waters or anything. Anyway they all disappeared around 2.30pm :(
> Getting a few more now but don't want to get my hopes up. Any thoughts for you ladies who have done this before? I'm rather clueless :shrug:

Beanhunter me too!! I totally don't remember labour and the signs even though I did it before....I am getting cramps but read the cramps have to be all over not just in the front....It is so crazy how much I forget too!!! lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

I remember I never felt a single contraction at all until I was in the hospital because my waters had started "leaking" and proceeded to 6cm dilated.. even then I was all "oh.. I think thats one because its a touch painful.." but they didnt wrap around or anything, they were always in the same spot before 8cm and then I had SUCH horrid back labor!! I seriously blame the hospital on that one though because I was SUPER low risk and had no problems, perfect pregnancy, and yet the minute I was in the room I wasnt allowed to get out of the bed at all.. so my back was KILLING ME.. so its not 100% that what others say you should feel is what you will feel.. with this one my contractions have been a mix of abdominal tightening or simple period like cramps with my back hurting. Everyone is different :thumbup:


----------



## sammycaine

Well my water broke at 0410 this morning. Been sitting being observed for about an hour. My Bp is alittle crazy but my doc will be in in about an hour to see me. I am having contractions about every 3 minutes! Will keep you updated:flower:


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck Sammycaine!
I'm jealous - everything's gone very quiet here...


----------



## hel_5

Good luck sammiecaine

Beanhunter I hope (in the nicest possible way!) that you are in pain again soon! xxxx


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks hel - me too! Weird isn't it, wishing for pain. Seeing a friend for lunch today and opticians this pm so anytime after then is fine! Especially as I actually slept last night so feel loads better today.


----------



## Bunnikins

Ooh good luck Sammy!


----------



## overcomer79

Good luck Sammy!!

Beanhunter: I am having the same very thing. The issue is I was induced with my son so don't know early labor. I'm staying very nauseated but don't know if it is because I have bronchitis and an ear infection. The antibiotics haven't done me like this before so not sure what to think.


----------



## ann89

How exciting sammiecaine! Good luck!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay sammycaine!! any update? 
beanhunter I have been told that you get a good nights sleep before your body starts hardcore getting the kiddo out! Im not sure if thats true but we can hope right? :haha:
I hope you feel better soon Overcomer!


----------



## albs

Yay sammicaine, good luck! Can't wait for news. 
I'm getting so impatient now...


----------



## Canada8

Whoot shoot sammy!!


----------



## biliboi2

Good luck sc!


----------



## beanhunter

beanhunter I have been told that you get a good nights sleep before your body starts hardcore getting the kiddo out! Im not sure if thats true but we can hope right? :haha:[/QUOTE said:

> I can live in hope right? Sudden urge to clean. Been for a walk and bought a pineapple too!


----------



## Bug222

Good luck Sammycaine!!!!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sammycaine, thinking of you!! Can't wait to hear how you get on.


----------



## frisbeemama12

beanhunter said:


> I can live in hope right? Sudden urge to clean. Been for a walk and bought a pineapple too!

hahaha same here! Ive been energized today (besides this headache I got around 2pm UGH) and DH got us a pineapple yesterday! Im going to cut it up tonight :haha:


----------



## Luckyeleven

Goodluck sammy!!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Goodness we are going off like time bombs! haha I asked dh if he would take me out of town for the weekend and he said "YOU"RE PREGNANT!" He was horrified! haha I didn't want to go to China, just a few hours away. He thinks I am set to blow at any given minute and I suppose I am. 

I agree about wanting to feel pain. haha I keep saying, "Oh that was a really good strong cramp!" I am so excited! I have had a lot of cramping, but it has been for a few weeks now. They do seem to last a bit longer now though. I am just finding that my discharge is out of control. I feel like I need to wear liners all the time! I hope that means I am thinning. No blood or anything though so I am just in the waiting game. I am alright with that though as I would like to have a few days at home to relax. Yesterday was my last day at work!


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha agreed peacelikeariv! Ive been having period-like cramps in my back and sometimes my front.. Im also getting some pressure-ish feelings in my vajayjay. I took tylenol about an hour ago for a headache and the headache went away but I can still feel the cramps! not that they are painful, but I can still notice them.. which I didnt think I would after taking the tylenol! Im walking around an outdoor mall today with a couple other moms out here so I hope we can get something going :haha:


----------



## beanhunter

Ugh. Such a horrid day. Woke at 2.30 am with cramps again. Not that bad but still there by 12pm. Rang the birth centre and told them about them. Asked about movements and I said I'd not felt so much but had still felt baby move. They told me to go to triage for a trace. 
Fine. So I get there and trace ok but MW says need to do a scan to check fluid in case it's low and that's why I'm not feeling movement. Scan shows wriggly baby, measuring spot on 6lb 14oz at 37+5) but too much fluid. Deepest pool was 10.4cm. This is apparently pnly mildly raised. Had blood done and sent home. Waiting for a phone call about seeing consultant and repeat scan next week. Feel like its stupid as baby now won't stop moving. Don't know what it means as she said if my waters broke between now and then an head well down (which it has been for 2 weeks) then I could go to MW led unit anyway. So if thats the case then why do I need to see a consultant??? I'll do whatever I need to but it seems to be following a protocol rather than looking after me. Really upset now.


----------



## sammycaine

I can't believe she is here! Jocelyne Nicole Lanay was born June 22 at 1023 pm. 8lbs 3oz and 22 inches long. All at 37 weeks! It had its very intense moments but i wouldn't change it for the world. Her shoulder got stuck and i thought I just might die. My word of advice for labour; just when you think you can't do it anymore and wanna give up, its actually almost over.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats Sammycaine!!! I cant wait to see picutres of her!


----------



## ann89

Congrats sammycaine!


----------



## Canada8

Omg congrats Sammy I can't wait to see pics! You give me hope that I too will be early


----------



## albs

wahoo! another july babies baby. so happy everything worked out well. would love to see some pics of any of the july babies when people get chance (i'm sure you're all quite busy at the moment!!)

i'm am having to try really hard not to be jealous of those of you that have popped already. i'm not even due until friday, but i was so sure i'd go early, whereas now i could quite easily see myself going until july 9th and getting induced. fingers crossed that doesn't happen though! the only blessing is that the last week has actually been less uncomfortable than the month before. i'm sleeping a little better and have more energy which is great.


----------



## hel_5

Congrats sammiecaine that's a fab weight, hope you are both doing well xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats sammy!! Lovely news x


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats sammycaine!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations sammycaine :flower:


----------



## Bunnikins

Aw sammy thats great news congratulations xx


----------



## Bug222

Awww congrats Sammycaine!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sammycaine, congratulations!! I'm so excited for you and also very jealous that your little one is here already.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of her.

Okay ladies, who's next?


----------



## frisbeemama12

I dont know if Ill be next or not but shes super low down and Im constantly getting BH contractions... my midwife did an NST on me last wednesday and said that the amount of BH was ok and that she wasnt worried about it since they didnt bother me.. well as of last night they started getting noticeable in my back (ow) but still not consistant.. 
TMI~!!!!
I also have been feeling like I need to have a BM but when I tried this morning only a little bit came and it was super soft, not constipated like I have been feeling the pressure of.. weird.. I guess baby is just getting much lower that last week! Shes measuring ahead so if she comes now Im not worried about it since my midwife isnt worried.. but still! WOAH!


----------



## biliboi2

Wonder who's next!


----------



## Mork

Congratulations sammycaine! x


----------



## Canada8

Frisebee I am having all the same feelings for the past 2 days


----------



## Bunnikins

It wont be me next, ive been feeling NOTHING.. I am WAY too comfortable at the moment and the baby is still high under my ribs. I wont complain though.. she'll come when shes ready... but its like waiting for xmas as a kid.. but not knowing exactly when it will be! Sooo annoying! x


----------



## Mrs W 11

No signs here either! Baby has dropped though and is 2/5 engaged so am feeling pretty uncomfortable. So excited!! Hurry up baby


----------



## Bunnikins

Its a good start Mrs W! At least its not lurking under your ribs like my little one! Can you breathe a bit easier now?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes can breathe better, don't get pain in my ribs now and can eat without feeling like I'll burst. The pain is all lower now, pelvis feels broken, need to wee 24/7! 

Are you trying any methods to see if they help? I had a curry sat & chilli sun. Been walking and regular raspberry leaf tea. Bouncing on my ball.


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats Sammycaine. 

I am so excited for all of us. I have been down at my families farm where they still have dial up so that means it take like 20 mins to up load a page so no B&B for me. I have to go back out tomorrow night. (my parents are out of town so that means that I have to look after and feed all the animals.) I feel like I have droped but who knows. I am hoping that my little one stays in a little longer. I would like to go over so I know my dad will be here and so I can be maybe buy somethings (I still don't have going home outfits). But I think that I will go early. I never felt that way with my other two. I guess I just have to wait and see. I hope eveyone is feeling good and are more prepared than I am.


----------



## beanhunter

Well I saw the MW today. 1/5 engaged still so ready to go. STill getting tightenings but nothing regular and no other signs. Seeing consultant on weds about the possible extra fluid. 
Bunnikins - does a max pool depth of 10.4cm at 37+5 sound like anything to worry about. I reckon it's entirely an incidental finding but don't want everything to now become medicalised because of it. Hope the baby had just had a big wee. I can't have too
Much extra fluid as bump measures spot on 50th centile as did baby on growth scan on sat so surely if there was extra fluid bump would be measuring big?
Hoping I go into labour before then so I don't have to deal with all this but know that's unlikely :(


----------



## Conina

Congrats Sammycaine!

I'm definitely in the "not any time soon" camp. But mat leave started on Fri, the cot was finished today and all the baby's clothes are on the line as we speak!


----------



## hel_5

I really don't see me going early, just got this week left in work (just the 2 shifts) and thankfully the BIL has left :yay: it means I can actually start sorting out some bits in the baby's room (this is where the spare bed is) I'm sure we have everything, it's just finding it all...

I'm also 1/5ths engaged but I was like that for ages before DD2 came

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Bug222

three days to go for me! Ahhhh!!!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Not any time soon here either. Baby's bouncing between my pelvis and my ribs, so I've got the bowling ball walk one minute and the next it's rib pain and not being able to breathe.

Right now it feels like Tiddler isn't going to be here until Christmas.


----------



## Bunnikins

beanhunter said:


> Well I saw the MW today. 1/5 engaged still so ready to go. STill getting tightenings but nothing regular and no other signs. Seeing consultant on weds about the possible extra fluid.
> Bunnikins - does a max pool depth of 10.4cm at 37+5 sound like anything to worry about. I reckon it's entirely an incidental finding but don't want everything to now become medicalised because of it. Hope the baby had just had a big wee. I can't have too
> Much extra fluid as bump measures spot on 50th centile as did baby on growth scan on sat so surely if there was extra fluid bump would be measuring big?
> Hoping I go into labour before then so I don't have to deal with all this but know that's unlikely :(

Increased fluid is a bit subjective... depends on the person doing the scan really. I generally go by a deepest pool of over 8cm is a bit more than usual.. but then i would go ahead and do a proper measurement (called an AFI) and if THIS is increased.. then i will call it increased. A deepest pool alone is a bit meaningless cos all the fluid you have could be pooled in one spot or spread out in the uterus. It can sometimes mean baby is big.. or can sometimes result in delivering earlier if theres enough to put enough pressure on the uterus.. is your tummy measuring large?


----------



## albs

i'm still not feeling like it's going to happen any time soon and it's only 3 days until my D-Day. I'm really hoping he's born in june not july though. if he's born in july he'll have to wait a whole extra year before going to school. it's not the end of the world as being the oldest in the year would be beneficial in it's own way, but kids already start school nearly a year later than i'm used to here (i'm english but now live in australia) so i've just got it stuck in my head that he needs to be in this school year. poor kid having a teacher as a mum!!
hope everyone is good and not feeling to uncomfortable.


----------



## afisppq

It's been a hell of a week for me. Last weekend I had to rush my husband to the urgent care due to stomach pains, turns out he needed emergency surgery to remove his appendix and 2 days later they needed to remove his gallbladder, so he was in the hospital until Tuesday, the first night in the hospital I was getting major BH contractions but they weren't consistent, and I was fine the next day, still getting them off and on now though...I had to take care of him for a couple days, I hate to sound coldhearted but I'm supposed to be taken care of! And I wish I could do more for him but I can barely bend over to pick stuff up off the ground. He's a lot better now though and at least it happened before the baby came and not during! Also, my dog has been pooping blood so we had to rush her to the vet, still waiting on blood work but from what they could see she was ok. But they saw that she had a ruptured disc in her spine, which is sooo not good! I just need a break! And I'm still working for another 3 weeks, I don't know if I'll make it. Might have to start leave early...


----------



## Canada8

Wow if I were you I would def take an early leave. You should relax a bit before baby arrives


----------



## overcomer79

Congrats Sammy.

My checkup didn't go well today. I have been having intense cramping but have made no progress. Not only that, her movements have changed but I was always able to get her to respond so didn't say anything about it until today b/c I could get her moving with no issues. Then to learn she is measuring 2 weeks behind when she had been measuring right on the entire pregnancy.

I had a NST today, will repeat friday, monday and have a scan on tuesday. Talk about a downer of a day. I'm trying not to be concerned but can't help it. I'm not gaining weight either so all these factor into concerns.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im getting pressure in my back and down stairs like I need to have a BM and yet Ill sit there for a few minutes and nothing will happen.. I wont find out if Im dilated until the 5th at my next appt.. unless I get more consistant BH because Im starting to feel them in my back :wacko:


----------



## hel_5

Overcomer :hugs: :hugs: fxd everything's ok xx


----------



## beanhunter

Bunnikins said:


> beanhunter said:
> 
> 
> Well I saw the MW today. 1/5 engaged still so ready to go. STill getting tightenings but nothing regular and no other signs. Seeing consultant on weds about the possible extra fluid.
> Bunnikins - does a max pool depth of 10.4cm at 37+5 sound like anything to worry about. I reckon it's entirely an incidental finding but don't want everything to now become medicalised because of it. Hope the baby had just had a big wee. I can't have too
> Much extra fluid as bump measures spot on 50th centile as did baby on growth scan on sat so surely if there was extra fluid bump would be measuring big?
> Hoping I go into labour before then so I don't have to deal with all this but know that's unlikely :(
> 
> Increased fluid is a bit subjective... depends on the person doing the scan really. I generally go by a deepest pool of over 8cm is a bit more than usual.. but then i would go ahead and do a proper measurement (called an AFI) and if THIS is increased.. then i will call it increased. A deepest pool alone is a bit meaningless cos all the fluid you have could be pooled in one spot or spread out in the uterus. It can sometimes mean baby is big.. or can sometimes result in delivering earlier if theres enough to put enough pressure on the uterus.. is your tummy measuring large?Click to expand...

Bump measures spot on 50th as did baby on growth scan. Have also only put on 1st in pregnancy and bmi was 24 Pre pregnancy. - cant really see how there could be extra fluid given that. Was scanned by a midwife so hoping that tomorrow will either be a sonographer or one of the fetal medicine consultants. She didn't do my AFI. Community midwife today was fairly reassuring so hoping its all a fuss over nothing but doesn't stop me stressing. Being a doctor (but having not done o&g since medschool) doesn't help the anxiety levels at all. 
As for early labour well I'm over 38w now so anytime is fine by me! Am so uncomfy at night and getting such frequent BH that I'm ready not to be pregnant. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry things are tough overcomer. Hope you get some answers and a plan. I think the not knowing what they will do is the hardest part. :hugs:


----------



## Bunnikins

Hope thinks are OK overcomer.. not long to go now so at least if they decide baby needs to come out, she'll be fine. 

afisppq, sounds like youre having a tough time. I would say u definitely need some time off work to relax before baby comes!

Beanhunter.. u need an AFI doing, and i bet its normal! Usually polyhydramnios will present with a huge, tight tummy.. so if youve not got that.... x x


----------



## babynewbie

Lots of hugs for everyone having a not so good time at the moment :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes sending hugs & thoughts out for all our July thread ladies not having a very good time at the moment. Not long now for any of us and we'll all have our babies in our arms xx


----------



## albs

:hugs:
big hugs to all doing it tough at the mo. as mrs w says, not long until we all have our bubs here!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Sorry for all you ladies with trouble! Not long now though! 

Early maternity leave is awesome! I have worked my rear off already, but I feel so much better about her coming! Mom and I are going to shop for the coming home outfit tomorrow!


----------



## overcomer79

Thanks for the hugs. It's hard as I didn't sleep a lot last night because I kept tabs on her. I do appreciate my concerns taken seriously and am even more thankful that we fought my DH to have FMLA from 28 weeks onward until after birth as I don't drive. My friend who lost her babies last week is being very supportive and a big help to us so we are taking her to dinner friday night. I really think atm she is ok but it makes me want to fight for an induction at 39 weeks even more now. However, if there is any indication that something is wrong, they'd better plan on taking her out. That's all I can say to the staff. Most of the drs are very good (except one) so I'm hoping she isn't on call.

I'm still fighting my cold/ear infection. I need to do some work around here but just a bit disappointed with my lack of progress. Also we are going in friday to see what the next step in diagnosing my knee is and hopefully the dr can write the orders. It is fine as long as I don't do too much but we don't want to assume it will get better as I have a physical job.


----------



## Canada8

Ok here comes my mini rant

For the past week I could have sworn I was in the beginning stages of dilating. I went to my OB appt just to find out I'm as closed as a trap door! I'm sooooo upset and mad...I'm so done with being preggers.....I just want to see and have my baby and end all of the nightly charley horses in my calves, the uncomfortable feelings, just everything!

I also feel guilty because m starting to get mad at my bubba and it's not her fault that she is not ready. Plus it s just so strange that I am taking this to heart when I'm not ven at my due date! Just wanna cry.....wait, I am crying lol

Ok I'm done


----------



## Bunnikins

Canada8 said:


> Ok here comes my mini rant
> 
> For the past week I could have sworn I was in the beginning stages of dilating. I went to my OB appt just to find out I'm as closed as a trap door! I'm sooooo upset and mad...I'm so done with being preggers.....I just want to see and have my baby and end all of the nightly charley horses in my calves, the uncomfortable feelings, just everything!
> 
> I also feel guilty because m starting to get mad at my bubba and it's not her fault that she is not ready. Plus it s just so strange that I am taking this to heart when I'm not ven at my due date! Just wanna cry.....wait, I am crying lol
> 
> Ok I'm done

You gotta love the hormones for making us all highly emotional! It wont be long now.. hang on in there. The longer you wait, the happier youll be when it happens :thumbup:


----------



## Canada8

Thanks Bunnikins I needed to hear that tear*


----------



## Bug222

Bug hugs Canada :hugs:


----------



## biliboi2

Aww good luck to all the ladies struggling


----------



## Mrs W 11

The symptom spotting is a bit like TTC isnt it, everyone says dont symptom spot just relax and try not to think about it - but its impossible and we all do it anyway! 

Every twinge I wonder if it could be starting but really have no idea. Luckily in the UK we dont know anything re dilation in advance so I wont know. Baby was 2/5 engaged last week so hopefully fully engaged or heading that way soon. I have a sweep booked for my due date next week so will know how favourable the cervix is by then. 

I just keep telling myself, I found out at 4 weeks and am 39 weeks tomorrow so have knowingly been pregnant for 35 long weeks now. The baby will be here probably within 2 weeks but most definately within 4 weeks. We've done so long, we can do a few more weeks ladies. Hang in there!! 

Plus my best friend had her baby sunday and she hasnt slept since last friday so as amazing as it is and as happy as she is I think she'd happily pop baby back inside for a few hours sleep!! 

Hugs xx


----------



## peacelikeariv

hahaha Everyone says they want to stick them back in! I am sure we will all feel the exact same way! 

I lost my plug yesterday and had my first bh today. Makes me feel like labor will not be a distant dream. I was starting to get concerned! Hopefully she will get here at least by her due date! It is hot, hot here at a nice even 100 degrees so I am not really looking forward to the wait. 

I go Friday to see if I have dilated. I haven't had anything but cramping so I kind of doubt it! FX!

Sorry Canada! Keep your chin up! These little girls are in there getting beautiful!


----------



## beanhunter

Well my appointment was fairly mixed. Fluid is def increased but not increasing and consultant said overall not too worried. I can still go to mw led unit (it's next door to delivery suite) but need bloods on arrival and must have a managed 3rd stage as chance of a bleed is higher. He wants baby to have an Ng tube in and out before first feed to make sure there isn't a blockage although this is unlikely. He also wants my 41 week appt to be with him rather than MW so if I'm still pregnant then he will recan to make sure fluid not any worse. Got the impression that he thinks I'll deliver before then though but who knows!
Typically though my bp was way up today. I think it was just anxiety but have to go get it rechecked tomorrow and if still up will prob be induced. Didn't see that coming!
I know what you mean about symptom spotting - its driving me mad!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ohh peace thats good, no signs of plug over here 39 weeks tomorrow! Never had a BH yet, starting to think baby will be late! Movement has slowed down tho so must be conserving some energy.

Beanh good news that you can go to the mw led centre as you wanted. Fingers crossed you wont have to wait too long.

x


----------



## Peters Pooky

So my little girl is breech and very stubborn. She won't turn and I'm too small to safely turn her :nope: My OB is calling later with a scheduled c-section date for either Thursday or Friday morning of next week...

Freaking out a little as I don't feel like I'm ready even though everything is done and packed... :shrug:

I'm excited to meet her but I feel like it's all snuck up on me (silly I know as I've only had over 30 weeks to adjust :haha:)

On the plus side she's measuring spot on and an estimated 6lbs 15oz already! My OB said she would have been nearly 10lbs if I went on time or over!


----------



## frisbeemama12

sounds promising peacelikeariv!! Beanhunter if you try and relax (I know its definitely easier said than done!!) your Bp might be on its best behavior for you! Ive never had an induction, but I hear it just goes so fast that the pain is so intense! WOW peterspooky! next week!!! So exciting!! 
hubs and I did the deed monday night and HOLY COW not even 2 minutes after we got up I had BH! They continued every 10 to 15 minutes apart ALL DAY tuesday! Im still getting a few but they have slowed.. I really think Im losing my plug though as its been a DRASTIC increase in the discharge! I called my MW and they said to wait until they were very consistant at 5 minutes apart and uncomfortable/painful.. We are all so close ladies!! June ends this weekend!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

beanhunter said:


> Well my appointment was fairly mixed. Fluid is def increased but not increasing and consultant said overall not too worried. I can still go to mw led unit (it's next door to delivery suite) but need bloods on arrival and must have a managed 3rd stage as chance of a bleed is higher. He wants baby to have an Ng tube in and out before first feed to make sure there isn't a blockage although this is unlikely. He also wants my 41 week appt to be with him rather than MW so if I'm still pregnant then he will recan to make sure fluid not any worse. Got the impression that he thinks I'll deliver before then though but who knows!
> Typically though my bp was way up today. I think it was just anxiety but have to go get it rechecked tomorrow and if still up will prob be induced. Didn't see that coming!
> I know what you mean about symptom spotting - its driving me mad!

Its really good they are being so thorough though. I wouldnt want it any other way really, even if chances are all will be absolutely fine. 

Peters Pooky that is so exciting, not long at all now! I kind of wish i knew when it was all gonna happen, sometime in the next 4 weeks is way too vague. I hate surprises!

Its July on sunday! Yay! Good luck everyone xxx:happydance:


----------



## Bug222

So I had a bit of an eventful night. Yesterday DH and I had to go to the pharmacy for him to get his pertussis vaccine. I had a really bad headache so decided to check my BP. It has been great the entire pregnancy- around 110/70. It was 140/96. I went home and laid down on the couch for a while, we had dinner etc, around 9:30 my headache had gotten a lot worse and I was now feeling really dizzy. We went to a different pharmacy (one closer to us) and my BP was up to 141/105. I ended up having to go into triage to be assessed... they ran a ton of bloodwork, BP was still 140's/100's when I got there. They did a NST which looked good. Luckily no protein in my urine. They were going to start me on labetalol but luckily my BP came down to 130's/90's. So they let me come home to be on strict bedrest until tomorrow.. I have to have my BP checked today though so think good BP thoughts for me. Right now it is just considered PIH (pregnancy induced hypertension), hoping I can keep it out of the pre-e category for the next day!


----------



## biliboi2

Yes ive been on twice weekly bp checks and on labetalol for a while - its doing the trick! Just watch out for other symptoms eh headaches swelling, pain in body.


----------



## beanhunter

They sound similar readings to mine. It's got to be less than 150 top no and 90 bottom no tomorrow. I'm sure it will be as I know I was v anxious today in clinic. It's usually 105/60 and was 120/78 on Monday when I'd just rushed to the gp surgery. Just be good to know. 
Thanks bunnikins - I'm glad they are being thorough too. Sometimes being medical sucks though as I tend to imagine worse case scenarios as they are what you see at work not all the nice normal outcomes!


----------



## beanhunter

Just noted they've put you on meds though? I was told they would just crack on and induce me if mine stays high as I'm over 38 weeks. Have they mentioned anything about delivery to you?


----------



## biliboi2

No as long as the labetalol keeps the bp down, and there is no protein in my urine, they will let me be.


----------



## babynewbie

Peters Pooky said:


> So my little girl is breech and very stubborn. She won't turn and I'm too small to safely turn her :nope: My OB is calling later with a scheduled c-section date for either Thursday or Friday morning of next week...
> 
> Freaking out a little as I don't feel like I'm ready even though everything is done and packed... :shrug:
> 
> I'm excited to meet her but I feel like it's all snuck up on me (silly I know as I've only had over 30 weeks to adjust :haha:)
> 
> On the plus side she's measuring spot on and an estimated 6lbs 15oz already! My OB said she would have been nearly 10lbs if I went on time or over!

my csection is booked for next Friday! I feel the same its like someone has robbed the last 30 odd weeks from me lol. All along I've been casually thinking 'yeah im having a baby in July.... ages to go...' and now all of a sudden its next week! Ahhh! :haha:


----------



## Peters Pooky

babynewbie said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> So my little girl is breech and very stubborn. She won't turn and I'm too small to safely turn her :nope: My OB is calling later with a scheduled c-section date for either Thursday or Friday morning of next week...
> 
> Freaking out a little as I don't feel like I'm ready even though everything is done and packed... :shrug:
> 
> I'm excited to meet her but I feel like it's all snuck up on me (silly I know as I've only had over 30 weeks to adjust :haha:)
> 
> On the plus side she's measuring spot on and an estimated 6lbs 15oz already! My OB said she would have been nearly 10lbs if I went on time or over!
> 
> my csection is booked for next Friday! I feel the same its like someone has robbed the last 30 odd weeks from me lol. All along I've been casually thinking 'yeah im having a baby in July.... ages to go...' and now all of a sudden its next week! Ahhh! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm booked in for next Friday at 8am! Our baby girls will have the same birthday!


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations Sammy (sorry i'm a bit late) and I'm sorry to read that some of you are having a tough time with your pregnancies and other unrelated issues.

Can't wait to see who's next! I know my bump buddy bug is due her induction today.
 



Attached Files:







babypic1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## albs

absolutely beautiful readyornot!! hope you are both doing well.


----------



## Luckyeleven

He's gorgeous ready :)


----------



## Bunnikins

ReadyORnot... he is beautiful, congratulations. I really am jealous now... i want mine!


----------



## beanhunter

He's so cute ready!

I feel fine. BP still borderline today so I've had bloods done and midwife coming to my house to recheck tomorrow. If still up then it's one for induction which terrifies me. Have scrubbed the floors and taken dog for a walk. Plotting curry for dinner I see if I can persuade this one to appear on its own. Really don't wanted an induced labour. My thoughts of a lovely calm waterbirth seem to be drifting away at a rapid rate. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ann89

He's a cutie Ready!


----------



## peacelikeariv

:thumbup:Awww! He is so cute Ready!


----------



## babynewbie

Peters Pooky said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> So my little girl is breech and very stubborn. She won't turn and I'm too small to safely turn her :nope: My OB is calling later with a scheduled c-section date for either Thursday or Friday morning of next week...
> 
> Freaking out a little as I don't feel like I'm ready even though everything is done and packed... :shrug:
> 
> I'm excited to meet her but I feel like it's all snuck up on me (silly I know as I've only had over 30 weeks to adjust :haha:)
> 
> On the plus side she's measuring spot on and an estimated 6lbs 15oz already! My OB said she would have been nearly 10lbs if I went on time or over!
> 
> my csection is booked for next Friday! I feel the same its like someone has robbed the last 30 odd weeks from me lol. All along I've been casually thinking 'yeah im having a baby in July.... ages to go...' and now all of a sudden its next week! Ahhh! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm booked in for next Friday at 8am! Our baby girls will have the same birthday!Click to expand...

Aww awesome! :) and I just noticed they are both having the middle name Elizabeth :)


----------



## Peters Pooky

babynewbie said:


> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peters Pooky said:
> 
> 
> So my little girl is breech and very stubborn. She won't turn and I'm too small to safely turn her :nope: My OB is calling later with a scheduled c-section date for either Thursday or Friday morning of next week...
> 
> Freaking out a little as I don't feel like I'm ready even though everything is done and packed... :shrug:
> 
> I'm excited to meet her but I feel like it's all snuck up on me (silly I know as I've only had over 30 weeks to adjust :haha:)
> 
> On the plus side she's measuring spot on and an estimated 6lbs 15oz already! My OB said she would have been nearly 10lbs if I went on time or over!
> 
> my csection is booked for next Friday! I feel the same its like someone has robbed the last 30 odd weeks from me lol. All along I've been casually thinking 'yeah im having a baby in July.... ages to go...' and now all of a sudden its next week! Ahhh! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm booked in for next Friday at 8am! Our baby girls will have the same birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww awesome! :) and I just noticed they are both having the middle name Elizabeth :)Click to expand...

That's too funny! :)


----------



## albs

well today's my D-Day and nothing yet!
i thought i felt something this morning, it was like super strength braxton hicks so i got excited. however, i think i was just hungry! :dohh:


----------



## frisbeemama12

beanhunter, have you tried :sex: and possibly pumping? even if you dont have milk in yet apparently the nipple stimulation can do the trick :thumbup: i hope you get the water birth you want!!


----------



## sammycaine

Sorry I havent posted anything else but we have been busy!

Jocelyne Nicole was born on Friday June 22 at 1026pm. My water broke at 0410 that morning. We were at the hospital by 5am and went for observation. I was already 3cm. Luckily my Dr was on call that day and started me on a drip of oxytocin to speed things up. Three hours later I was 4cm, that was discouraging. A lot of the rest is a blur because the contractions picked up and were quite painful. I did get an epidural, that was also a struggle. I am very overweight and the person doing the epidural said he was having trouble feeling were to insert it, so I got poked at least 5 times trying to get it in the right place, but I sure am glad I did it. I felt warm and tingly inside within minutes and was able to get some rest. The pressure picked up around 930 pm and started to push. It really does feel like you are having a bowel movement, I never really believed that when people told me, but wow, there was no other way to describe it. I honestly didn't think I could get her out, it really hurt, but there was no turning back. Her shoulder did get stuck so the Dr had to turn her. Luckily by now they had closed the door to my delivery suite because I was scaring the beejesus out of the women laboring in the next room.

She was put on my chest and I was in love and totally forgot saying I didn't think I could do it. It really is amazing ladies!

She had to spend quite afew hours under the lights to break down the bilirubin in her system, she was quite a yellow baby.We were discharged on Monday and came home. We had an appointment to have it checked again the next day and it had spiked, we were admitted and spent the last two nights in the hospital with her under the lights again.

Things are perfect now! It is my and my husbands 4th wedding anniversary today and we are home with our little girl!! 

Sorry I wrote so much but I wanted to share our adventure!
And here she is! Taken today after discharge.
 



Attached Files:







Jocelyne.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Canada8

awwww she is beautiful and perfect! congrats!! What a Blessing


----------



## albs

absolutely gorgeous sammycaine!


----------



## hel_5

Congrats sammiecaine and readyornot, they are gorgeous babies, hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats sammycaine - she's beautiful. 

Yep, tried sex and had curry last night. Pineapple for breakfast today. Feel a little crampy this morning and as usual plenty of BH but think it is all wishful thinking. Just hoping bp is down enough to be left for the weekend to try to go into labour on my own. Will also try begging for a sweep today if not being induced but pretty sure they will say no as not even 39 weeks yet :(


----------



## albs

just seen the doc and induction is booked for july 10th if he hasn't made an appearance before then. i've got to go in for a CTG and hopefully a sweep on the 4th as well. clearly baby boy is going to take after his laid back dad rather than his punctuality freak mum!


----------



## Bunnikins

aww sammy thanks for sharing your story and photo, baby is gorgeous. well done!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congrats again Sammy, your baby is absolutely beautiful :)


----------



## peacelikeariv

Water broke at 11pm ladies. My girl will be here soon!


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck peace! 
Waiting for midwife. Hoping I don't have to be induced. Am crampy +++ this am. If I'm not being admitted I'm going to try to persuade mw to do a sweep and hope it starts me off.


----------



## hel_5

Good luck peace and beanhunter xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

good luck peace & bean! keep us posted, sending positive labour vibes for you.


----------



## ann89

Good luck peace and bean! Today's my birthday so a good day to have a baby!


----------



## try4girl2

Good luck peace and beanhunter

can't wait for a update


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday ann! X


----------



## babynewbie

Good luck peace and beanhunter! more babies eeee! :happydance:


----------



## hel_5

Happy birthday Ann :cake: xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Goodluck ladies :flower:


----------



## afisppq

Awe good luck ladies! Can't wait to see my baby girl! I'm jealous! :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Holding my breath for news Peace and Bug -- this thread is an exciting place to be at the moment!!!

And gorgeous babies Ready and Sammy. You're all making me really jealous and anxious for my own special arrival.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh how exciting peacelikeariv!!! Keep us updated!
I hope your MW is more willing than mine is Beanhunter hahaha I hope you dont have to be induced either! Good luck!! :thumbup:
Happy Birthday Ann!


----------



## readyORnot

beanhunter said:


> Good luck peace!
> Waiting for midwife. Hoping I don't have to be induced. Am crampy +++ this am. If I'm not being admitted I'm going to try to persuade mw to do a sweep and hope it starts me off.

ggood luck hon!


peacelikeariv said:


> Water broke at 11pm ladies. My girl will be here soon!

can't wait for update!

Sammy your little one looks absolutely perfect - well done!

Happy birthday Ann


----------



## Bunnikins

Good luck you two. More babies on the horizon, how exciting! Happy birthday Ann! Any signs of a birthday baby???


----------



## beanhunter

Am in for induction. Bit stuck as I'm not dilated enough to have my waters broken but I've got too much tightening to have the prostin pessary :(


----------



## Bunnikins

What are they gonna do then bean? Not long for you now hopefully.n Good luck xxx


----------



## sammycaine

Good Luck Ladies!!! Wow, are any of us going to make it to July?


----------



## Peters Pooky

Makenna arrived at 10:03am via emcs as my waters went by themselves at 3:45am!


----------



## Canada8

awww another baby!! congrats!! pics! pics! pics! I know when you are free! so exciting!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations Pooky, and welcome baby Makenna. And yes, pictures please!!!

Thinking of you bean, and very excited for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## readyORnot

Congratulations Peters Pooky!


----------



## try4girl2

Congrat Peace


----------



## frisbeemama12

congrats Peterpooky!!!!! I cant wait to see pictures and read the story!! :happydance:


----------



## ann89

Congrats peters pookie!


----------



## hel_5

Congrats peterpooky

Bean sending you lots and lots of labour :dust: my one bit of advise (if poss) is keep moving - walking or bouncing on a ball, good luck xx


----------



## beanhunter

Congratulations peace!
I was admitted around 5pm and def having some contractions but cervix unfavourable. Left alone til 2am as they thought contractions stronger but till no change so now have pessary in. Am bored and tired and can't sleep because of contractions. Apparently they are prob more painful because of the increased fluid. Anuway, it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## ann89

About an hour ago I was walking around downstairs shutting curtains and windows when I felt a ton of pressure below and it hurt really bad and I had to stop in my tracks and hold onto the kitchen counter, I thought I was going to have to sit on the floor for a second. I don't think it was a contraction just the most pressure I've felt so far that was painful. Hopefully it's a good sign.


----------



## babynewbie

Peters Pooky said:


> Makenna arrived at 10:03am via emcs as my waters went by themselves at 3:45am!

Oh my gosh congratulations!! Guess they won't have the same birthday then :haha: I'm really paranoid about something happening before I go in eeek!


----------



## Canada8

ahhhh! my water just broke!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

how exciting Canada! Good luck! :D


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Canada!!!! That's great news!!

I have the funny feeling that I'll be here on my own on this thread by the first of July. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Dont worry Invivo - I'll be here with you! No signs at all happening here!

Congrats Pooky! 

xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Good luck canada!


----------



## frisbeemama12

So exciting canada!!! any updates yet?? and no worries here either Invivo! July starts tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## readyORnot

Canada8 said:


> ahhhh! my water just broke!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


InVivoVeritas said:


> Canada!!!! That's great news!!
> 
> I have the funny feeling that I'll be here on my own on this thread by the first of July. :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Iain Kenneth was born at 9:32 am on June 28th. Just a little guy at 5lbs, 15oz. Still in hospital as my blood pressure isn't under control. Will update properly when I get home.


----------



## hel_5

Congrats bug, hope it sorts itself soon xx

Wahoo Canada, good luck

Invivo - don't worry I will still be here, don't see this one coming any time soon :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations bug! Ahh so many babies this is so exciting!!! :D


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations Bug :flower:


----------



## ann89

Congrats bug and good luck Canada!

Still no sign of baby here!


----------



## sammycaine

Congratulations and good luck to everyone who had their LO or is in labour!

So how many of us went early now?


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay congrats Bug. Hope youre feeling well. xxxx


----------



## biliboi2

Well ladies, Ive been in hosp since thurs bc bp was high again. Was induced fri and sat with no success, but having more regular tightenings today. So fingers crossed, if not another inudction this afternoon. Good luck ladies!


----------



## pitty

Appointment today, 1 - 2cm dilated and softening, so the plan is Im getting Induced wednesday if nothing happens before, wednesday is my due date,


----------



## Luckyeleven

Good luck billiboi & pity


----------



## Conina

Congrats on all the babies, good luck to pitty and billiboi!!

Add me to the "nothing happening here for a while" team...


----------



## Bunnikins

So many babies on the way very soon! Good luck pitty and biliboi. Nothing happening whatsoever here either.. 2 weeks to go yet and i cant see anything happening before that.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I get an ultrasound and checked thursday if little missy stays put.. I keep having more and more BH as the days go by so who knows!!


----------



## biliboi2

Third induction failed. They may break my waters today!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations Bug, and welcome to the world baby Iain!!! Hope things are stabilised soon so you can both get home.

Thinking of you biliboi and pitty, hope things start to happen properly for you soon.

Canada, any updates?


----------



## Bunnikins

Aw biliboi how frustrating! That baby obviously needs a lot of "encouraging" out! Good luck xx


----------



## beanhunter

My little girl was born yesterday at 8.02pm weighing a tiny 6lbs 7oz. Totally not the delivery we had planned as it was induced, epidural and forceps in the end but she's more than worth it. She is nameless at present and I'm trying to negotiate my way out of the postnatal ward hell later if madam will have a feed. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations beanhunter:flower:


----------



## ann89

Congrats beanhunter!!


----------



## hel_5

Congrats beanhunter xx


----------



## afisppq

so many babies born already! I have a feeling I'll be one of the late ones...


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay congratulations on the birth of your little girl beanhunter thats lovely news! 

afisppq, i feel the same!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thinking I'll be late now as well, boo, got no patience!! X


----------



## readyORnot

Congratulations beanhunter:happydance::happydance:


----------



## try4girl2

Congratulations beanhunter.


----------



## try4girl2

I have had an off again on again headache for the past week. It feels like someone is stabbing me the eye and right above it. I think I might be a little dehydrated but I am drinking as much water as I can but it isn't as much as I was about a week ago. THe problem is that when I drink water my headache get worses and my tummy hurts and then I can't eat which I think is only adding to it. I took my blood pressure and it has been normal. Any advice? My DH wants me to call the midwife but I see her on Friday so don't really see the point. Oh I have been taking Tylenol and it seems to help. 

Thanks


----------



## Canada8

quick update from me

Celina Susan was born June 30th at 6:52pm, 2wks early, vaginal delivery. A completely painless labour and delivery as I got dpi asap cause doc had to go do other surgeries....i will share the rest later....oh, no stitches as well....so no downstairs pain at all....will catch up and send pics in a bit:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Canada8

some quick pics
 



Attached Files:







celina.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4









celina1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









celina2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









celina3.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bug222

Introducing Iain Kenneth!!!! 

Congratulations Canada & Beanhunter!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0154.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0100.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## frisbeemama12

congratulations Mammas!!! can I ask for birth stories? dont share if you dont want to, I just need something to hold me over until this little missy decides its her turn!! :haha:


----------



## Canada8

for sure! I will share my both story tomorrow....need t least 5mins uninterrupted to type....but I will say, it was the best experience ever!


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats Canada8 and Bug222

You both have very beautiful babies. I can't wait to meet my little one.


----------



## ann89

try4girl2 said:


> I have had an off again on again headache for the past week. It feels like someone is stabbing me the eye and right above it. I think I might be a little dehydrated but I am drinking as much water as I can but it isn't as much as I was about a week ago. THe problem is that when I drink water my headache get worses and my tummy hurts and then I can't eat which I think is only adding to it. I took my blood pressure and it has been normal. Any advice? My DH wants me to call the midwife but I see her on Friday so don't really see the point. Oh I have been taking Tylenol and it seems to help.
> 
> Thanks

I would def. call in if you keep getting the head ache and doesn't go away. That was one of my symptoms my first pregnancy when I had hellp syndrome which is a severe form of preeclampsia. If you do have it the earlier its caught the better.


----------



## ann89

Oh my gosh!!! Such gorgeous babies!!


----------



## readyORnot

Congrats Canada8:flower:

gorgeous babies bug, canada8

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Bunnikins

Wow thanks canada and bug222 for sharing your pics. Both babies are gorgeous and making me really really wish my little one would arrive NOW! Canada that sounds like my kind of birth! xxx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations bug and Canada, your babies are gorgeous!! :flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations Bean! Maybe not the delivery you wanted, but your little one is here and healthy, which is exactly what you wanted! Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing her name.

Canada, what a fantastic story! Celina is a beautiful little girl and obviously she's going to be accommodating right from the beginning. Really looking forward to that birth story.

Bug, what a gorgeous little man! And you look so happy and content in the picture where you're holding him.

Are all of you ladies moved over to the other thread for after we've had our babies? I'm relying on all of you to get it warmed up for us -- although at this stage it feels like Tiddler will never be here. I'm madly jealous of all these amazing babies who are already here. :blush:


----------



## Conina

Congrats Canada and Bug - beautiful babies!!


----------



## babynewbie

Gorgeous babies! Can't wait to meet mine on Friday! :D


----------



## frisbeemama12

so excited about all the babies!! how many ladies are hoping the full moon tonight might get things going? I know I am!


----------



## ann89

At my appointment today the Dr. said I'm 1-2 cm dilated cervix is soft. And he sceduled me an induction for the 17th! Hopefully I'll go before that.


----------



## ms.hope

Canada8 said:


> quick update from me
> 
> Celina Susan was born June 30th at 6:52pm, 2wks early, vaginal delivery. A completely painless labour and delivery as I got dpi asap cause doc had to go do other surgeries....i will share the rest later....oh, no stitches as well....so no downstairs pain at all....will catch up and send pics in a bit:cloud9::happydance:

Your daughter is beautiful--I can't wait for your story and you had a easy labour--it does not get any better than that:thumbup: and how much did she weigh?


----------



## albs

anyone else getting seriously bored of waiting? i'm only 5 days over and i'm going nuts already! had a sweep today but don't think it's done anything. just got to hope baby boy is this laid back and chilled when he's born!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Yeah, very bored (and im not even due yet). Midwife said baby was engaged yesterday so i got all excited but after reading up on it, it means nothing really :( Good luck.. its surely only a matter of days now for you...


----------



## hel_5

Yep definitely, and I'm not even due yet, getting loads of pains, BUT I was like this with DD2 for like the 1 to 2 weeks before hand :dohh: I hate the waiting game


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am fed up waiting, due tomorrow! Midwife is coming to do a sweep tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed it gets things moving. I've tried all the natural methods with no joy at all! 

Hope it happens for you soon albs and anyone else overdue xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm seriously fed up of waiting. My due date isn't for another 9 days, but younger DD was born at 34 weeks so I've been mentally ready since then.

I lost my mucous plug about 2-3 weeks ago and got very excited, but there's been a whole lot of nothing since then, and I don't feel like Tiddler's going to be making a big entrance any time soon.


----------



## afisppq

Had a headache yesterday and decided to take my blood pressure, was a little higher than normal. Took tylenol and rested on my lunch break and it went back down. Had a headaches again this morning and went away after some tylenol , I have a doc appt tomorrow so I'll definitely mention it. Hope its not the start of something serious....


----------



## frisbeemama12

bummer! I hope those headaches go away! could it be the heat?
I have an appt tomorrow, I get to see her on the screen hopefully for the last time before shes here! Ive been getting a ton of contractions that I can feel, but they arent consistent :wacko:


----------



## ann89

I have 13 days left. Getting impatient too but doing ok. I've been bouncing on my yogo ball everyday and eating pineapple everyday hoping they'll get things moving along.


----------



## beanhunter

We have decided to name our daughter Madeleine Grace. Unfortunately she doesn't really want to feed and we are stuck on the postnatal ward which is fairly tough going emotionally watching people arrive after us and leave before us. Feel fairly shellshocked and clueless but after getting a bit teary yesterday am getting lots of support from mw and feeding team. Hopefully it won't take too much longer for her to get the idea....
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/elliejesky/bd6aee85.jpg


----------



## Bug222

Oh Beanhunter she is beautiful!!!!!

I will type up my birth story when I get a few spare moments :)


----------



## hel_5

Oh beanhunter she is beautiful, good luck with the feeding, you will be out of there before you know xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunnikins

Gorgeous girl beanhunter! And a lovely name too. Hope shes feeding soon xx


----------



## babynewbie

beautiful name for a beautiful girl beanhunter! Glad your getting some support I hope she takes to feeding and you can both be home soon!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Beanhunter, Madeleine is absolutely gorgeous!!

I hope she clicks with the feeding idea soon and you can both get home to get settled into your proper routine.


----------



## albs

absolutely beautiful beanhunter!


----------



## ann89

Anyone else getting stabbing and jabbing pains in your cervix ? Like the baby is pushing down very hard? I had QUITE a few today where it has stopped me in my tracks and I couldn't walk.


----------



## hel_5

ann89 said:


> Anyone else getting stabbing and jabbing pains in your cervix ? Like the baby is pushing down very hard? I had QUITE a few today where it has stopped me in my tracks and I couldn't walk.

Unfortunately yes, that combined with my back aching I think I'm falling apart :dohh:


----------



## albs

ann89 said:


> Anyone else getting stabbing and jabbing pains in your cervix ? Like the baby is pushing down very hard? I had QUITE a few today where it has stopped me in my tracks and I couldn't walk.

yup, pretty much always at night when bubs decides it's time to party. they can be so bad they make me jump and pull faces. fortunately DH is working such long hours at the mo that he sleeps through, otherwise i'm sure he'd have thought i was in labour every night this week!

i was really hoping they meant i was dilating loads, but i had a sweep yesterday and i was only 1cm. better than nothing but i had hoped to be on my way by now. 

oh well, 1 week anniversary of my due date tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh at least you're close Hun. I just had my midwife round and she couldn't do my sweep as cervix was too high and closed. Baby isn't on the way anytime soon!


----------



## frisbeemama12

last night I had such bad back pain with my BH I was almost crying.. I have an appt today so hopefully I get some good news on dilation and MAYBE an idea as to when she might make her appearance :thumbup: we are almost done ladies!


----------



## ann89

Yep, that's how mine feels. But mine mostly happen when I'm standing straight up. I went to the pool yesterday and after I got out I could def. feel the gravity pulling downwards when I got out of the pool.


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all...congrats to all you mommies! You have such beautiful little ones!!

Well, a big week for us is coming up. First off, hubby got a new job :happydance: and I can already tell a difference in our family! 

Secondly (not so exciting) is my ultrasound didn't go as planned. My daughter is measuring small which I expected because My son was 6lbs 8oz at 41 weeks so I guess my hubby makes small babies. My fluid level is borderline low. I have more monitoring tomorrow. Another appt on tuesday and they are inducing me on the 12th. I really had hoped she would come on her own but I'm sort of giving up on that. She is mostly quiet now except for when we get on the monitors. It's almost over!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh goodness overcomer, I hope your little one is just small and that theres nothing wrong! I had my appt today too and they said she was small as well, (I guess my DH makes them small too :haha: ) Im also 3cm and 50% effaced though which is where I was around this time with our first DD and she came at 38.5 weeks (born 6lbs 11ozs) This one is measuring about 5lbs 14ozs right now and Im 37 weeks now so if she follows in her sisters footsteps I could possibly have a baby next week!! :thumbup: 
I have to have a sono every week from now until she comes though just to make sure there isnt a circulation issue with the placenta :shrug: the dr said she could just be small and thats just how my body makes them hahaha


----------



## overcomer79

That's the thing...they didn't check the placenta...so how are these non stress tests supposed to make me feel better????

I just got a call saying that they are monitoring tomorrow and since she is small...they want me to stay later after my appt on tuesday for monitoring and even said about fitting another one in but I'm being induced on thursday so don't know?????? I'm getting very frustrated with this..


----------



## frisbeemama12

thats odd... if youre already being induced thursday why do they want you to do so much testing?


----------



## hel_5

Good luck overcomer, it seems they can't make up their mind what to do, hopefully she is just a petit baby :hugs:

Anyone else really struggling with sleeping, I can get off to sleep fine but I wake up at 5am EVERY morning and can't get back to sleep even though I'm tired and it's not like I can nap during the day :coffee:


----------



## albs

i'm not doing too badly with sleeping, other than the fact i wake up about every 90 minutes needing to pee! one night i slept 3 1/2 hours in one go and it was like the biggest treat ever! i'm just looking at it as training for when the baby gets here. i am looking forward to getting possession of my bladder back!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Overcomer that does sound odd, but it's reassuring that they want to keep such a close eye on LO before your induction date. You and Frisbee obviously bake the petite variety!!

Albs, not long to wait now. At least you know that the baby will be in your arms in the next few days no matter what! Not surprised that you're frustrated, though.

Ann, I'm really not enjoying those jabs straight down into the cervix. I'm trying to convince myself that each one is helping with dilation and effacement, but really they're just painful!

Hel, I haven't been too bad with sleeping (bathroom trips 4 and 5 times a night, but I fall right back to sleep afterwards), except for last night when I just couldn't get to sleep at all. It was 4am and I was still staring at the ceiling!

Not long at all now ladies, we're into the final straight. I still have a sneaking suspicion that Tiddler won't be here until Christmas, but I've got everything organised just in case.


----------



## overcomer79

Thanks for all your support. It really is starting to take a toll on me as I can't sleep at night...its elevating my bp (woke up to it being 158/85) but it will behave itself in the office. I'm just exhausted and frustrated. If they are that concerned looks like they would just go ahead and induce. Over here, the more they do, the more I will owe in the end. If I was 34 weeks, I would be ok with it ya know?


----------



## afisppq

I was going to try to work until next Friday, had my doc appt yesterday and she told me to dial it back and that today should be my last day. I'm fine with that! :) wrapping up my last day today, can't wait to start my leave!


----------



## Canada8

hey all,

sorry I haven't been on for a while...we are in the process of moving and have been staging my house to prepare the sale. I wanted to share my birth story.

Saturday morning around 5am, I felt a little bit of water on my leg. For a second I forgot I was pregnant and was looking to see if I had a water bottle in my bed as I usually go to sleep with water near by. I jumped up and went to the bathroom to go pee....after I went, I realized that I was the one leaking and started to panic as I thought I would get contractions immediately. Thankfully nothing....I woke up hubby and said I think my water broke...I not in pain and think they might send us home if we go to the hospital, so let's go to Denny's and have breakfast lol

When we got to Denny's more of my water started to come out, but again, I felt completely normal. I changed my pants in the bathroom and then ate breakfast. After, I went to my grandma's house to drop off my son and step son as my mother was there. I was going to just wait there for a bit, but decided to go to the hospital just to make sure all was well.

When the doc came and checked me, my cervix was still closed and baby's head was high, and I was not in labour, but my water def broke. The doc decided to keep me there and start the labour incase baby started to get stressed. I was shocked because I could have sworn I would be sent home.

Because the anestegiologist had 2 major surgeries and he did not have a back up, I got the epidural right away, so......I had a contraction free labour....I did not feel anything

My grandma, mother and hubby were in the room for my delivery. My grandma requested last minute to come as she wanted to experience a delivery as she never seen hers and was always interested. She is from Trinidad and was so amazed at the technology we now have and the fact that hubby's can also be in the room...it was actually very special her being there.

I was in labour for 13hrs and Celina came our screaming.....It was a wonderful experience.

The only issue I have is, I started to get these pains in my spine at the top by my head and I am scared it was due to the epidural...if it continues, I will go to my docs on Monday. 

Sorry for the novel, but this is actually the short form version. Im looking forward to reading everyone's experiences!
 



Attached Files:







celina4.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## albs

congratulation canada! she is just gorgeous and i'm glad things seemed to go really well for you. 

overcomer79 i hope things work out ok and you at least manage to relax and get some rest. you're on the home stretch now! 

afisppq congrats on starting maternity leave. i LOVE it!

i've had mild period pain all day so am hoping that's a good sign. my doc is unavailable this weekend so if i go into labour i'll have the on call doc which i'm not too happy about, but at this point i just want to get him out! my induction is booked for tuesday so i still have a couple of days for things to get going. 

if one more person tells me to go for a walk/have a curry/dtd i may hit them! it's all we've been doing for weeks!! (not that i'm complaining :blush:)


----------



## Bunnikins

Wow - a contraction-less labour! Im jealous.. Congratulations Canada she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## try4girl2

Canada8 she is pretty.


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh what a wonderful story! Thats amazing you werent dilated yet when your water broke! I cant wait until this lo is out, Ive been put on bedrest with the whole possible circulation issue.. its driving me INSANE!!!


----------



## Canada8

thanks all!!


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all, now time is starting to drag and I'm somewhat afraid she is going to talk me out of my induction on thursday. I'm so miserable. I forgot my labender salts for my bath at the store yesterday so guess who gets to go back in 100 degree temperatures???

I'm hoping it helps with my swelling. I'm retaining fluid so bad that I have a burning pain when I bend my ankles and wrists. I have my next appt on tuesday and we are so close to declining the last NST. She is very active.

They didn't even schedule me an appt which means I could have to wait and I won't be waiting. We have a lot to do before thursday as it is. 

I'm just ready for it to be over lol.


----------



## peacelikeariv

Hi ladies! Tiny girl is now 9 days old! Wow! 
My water broke while I was asleep on June 28th. It was a rush of fluid. Called the hospital because I was not having contractions just cramping. Turns out this first time mother was feeling contractions all along. No one told me they felt like cramps!!! Went to he hospital and was at 3. Got my epidural at 6 after 1.5 hours of contractions! They checked me again three hours later, after the shift change I might add and we were completely dilated an effaced. Wonder how long I ha been like that? Pushed for an hour with really sporadic contractions and out she came! Beautiful and perfectly healthy. Spent four days in the hospital for jaundice which was entirely too long. Bad hospital staff experience! Overall thrilled to have this gift from God! Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Bunnikins

Awww peace thats brilliant news you have your tiny girl, and sounds like not too bad a first time labour! Has girl got a name yet?


----------



## babynewbie

Violet arrived on 6th July at 3.43pm weighing 7lb 11oz! :cloud9:


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats babynewbie


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Canada and Peace, congratulations to both of you -- sounds like they were both great experiences!!

Babynewbie, a big welcome to the world for baby Violet! Are you home yet -- and any pictures for us?

Overcomer, at least you have an end in sight. I bet she won't have any chance of talking you out of your induction on Thursday. :haha:

Albs, anything doing with you?

Me, I'm just ready for this little one to be here.


----------



## albs

ah, so exciting to hear about all the new babies. helps me remember what's at the end of all this!

still nothing happening here. bit of cramping and lost some plug but nothing dramatic. i'm hoping that at least means i'm nearly ready to go and they won't have to get to involved with my induction. maybe just the gel will be enough to push me into action?? anyway, worst case senario it will all be over by wednesday. 

good luck to everyone else approaching or past their d-date.


----------



## afisppq

So Saturday at 2:30 pm I felt my water pop, my husband even heard it. Got to the hospital about 3:30 and got put in a room. She checked me around 4 and I was only 1cm and I was having contractions but I couldn't feel them. They put me on pitocin at 8 and got the epidural at 2am. Didn't get any sleep. When I was checked at 2 am I was only 3 cm. By 6:30 am I was in a lot of pain and they topped off my epi,she also checked me and I was fully dilated with her head right there
Doctor came at 7:30 and Madelyn was born at 7:45. Got a second degree tear which hurts like hell but so worth it! I will post pics as soon as I'm back home. Did not expect her 2 weeks early!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations babynewbie and afisppq :flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh congrats guys on having your babies! x


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks :flower: we are we came home yesterday, as soon as I can get on my laptop ill show off my little beauty :)


----------



## Bunnikins

Congrats afisppq and babynewbie. Great news that everyone babies seem to be arriving! xx


----------



## Conina

Congrats to all the new mamas!!


----------



## beanhunter

afisppq said:


> So Saturday at 2:30 pm I felt my water pop, my husband even heard it. Got to the hospital about 3:30 and got put in a room. She checked me around 4 and I was only 1cm and I was having contractions but I couldn't feel them. They put me on pitocin at 8 and got the epidural at 2am. Didn't get any sleep. When I was checked at 2 am I was only 3 cm. By 6:30 am I was in a lot of pain and they topped off my epi,she also checked me and I was fully dilated with her head right there
> Doctor came at 7:30 and Madelyn was born at 7:45. Got a second degree tear which hurts like hell but so worth it! I will post pics as soon as I'm back home. Did not expect her 2 weeks early!

Congratulations! Love the name - my girl is a Madeleine but rapidly becoming known as Maddie.


----------



## ann89

Congrats ladies on the new babies!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Afisppq, congratulations!!! Looking forward to those pictures.

And babynewbie, I love your avatar picture. Your daughter is gorgeous. :flower:


----------



## pitty

Kya Laraine was born 5th July at 205pm, weighing 10pound 8, 2 days of labour ending in a c-section, great experence all the same, she is just perfect, came home yesterday so after we get settled will update on birth story


----------



## ann89

congrats pitty!!


----------



## readyORnot

wow, congrats to all those who've given birth in the last 7 days!


----------



## Bunnikins

Congratulations pitty.Wow a big baby girl! Looking forwards to the birth story.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations pitty, and welcome to the world baby Kya!!! Glad it was a good experience, looking forward to that birth story and some pictures.


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats Afisppq and Pitty.


----------



## overcomer79

Congrats to all the new babies!!!

Well, her growth has stalled more...she didn't graw a "week" this time so induction for tomorrow is set. Now the only issue is my head infection with my ears is coming back. I will push for something after delivery as I know the amoxicillin didn't take care of it. Heck it took over 2 weeks to completely get my hearing back. I hope my dr will give me something. Fingers crossed. 

Ginny has passed every single NST so thankful for that. I will do my best to update tomorrow <3.


----------



## Bug222

Huge Congrats to Afisppq, Pitty and babynewbie!!!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Good luck overcomer.. no more waiting in limbo for you anymore, you get to meet your baby! Exciting xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Overcomer, very exciting to know that you'll be meeting her tomorrow! Hopefully that ear infection will clear up quickly when you have something to treat it. Keep us posted!

Albs, been thinking about you today and waiting impatiently for news!!!


----------



## ms.hope

Hello ladies,

I had my baby on Sunday July 8. no name for her yet 6lbs. I will post short birth story in 3rd trimester.


----------



## ann89

Congrats ms hope!! And Goodluck and congrats overcomer!


----------



## try4girl2

Good luck Overcomer79, I hope you have a fast labor and I hope your head gets better. 

Congrats ms.hope.


----------



## try4girl2

Do any of you ladies have issues with your legs feeling like rubber. I got up this morning and was make breakfast for my son. I had just started and all I had done was peeled a banana and I felt like my legs were going to give out on me and I felt so tired it was crazy I had to go sit down.

Anyone else with this?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations MsHope, and welcome to your little girl! Looking forward to reading that birth story.

Try4, I've had a lot of tiredness issues over the past few weeks, and finding out I was low on iron explained some of them. I can't seem to stand up for long these days at all. Hope you feel more yourself soon.


----------



## Bunnikins

Yeah ive nearly fallen over cos of weird legs a few times. I think its when the little monster moves her head onto the nerves that supply the legs... it always seems like she does this when im out in public too! xx


----------



## Canada8

congrats mrs hope!!!


----------



## albs

well, after 27 hours Jack Ewan arrived at 5:30pm on July 12th. 
it was very difficult, all my birth plans went out of the window, i took all the drugs available and he had to be assisted out with the vacuum cup, but all was well in the end. 
he weighed it at a whopping 4.34kg (9lb9oz!) and is just gorgeous. 
will post more details and photos soon.
good luck to everyone still going.


----------



## ann89

Congrats albs!


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats albs. Can't wait to see pic's


----------



## albs

ok, serious case of baby brain, it was july 11th, not the 12th! days have all kind of merged into one. 

sorry if this is a bit long. feel free to skip forward to the photos at the end...

we came in 11am on tuesday for our induction. i was given one dose of prostoglandin gel and it kicked in almost straight away. by 2:30 i was contracting every couple of minutes. they got stronger and stronger and for about 12 hours i contracted every 1 1/2 minutes, each one lasting 45 seconds to a minute. this was absolutely exhausting and they weren't really getting me anywhere. at about 3am i had a shot of morphine - something i never intended to do, but i was so tired and knew i still had a long long way to go. it allowed us both to get an hour or two sleep which was great. wednesday morning my doc examined me and after 16 hours of constant contractions i was only 2cm dilated. i could have cried. i was 1 - 2cm dilated before i even started! i tried gas and air but it didn't do anything except make me feel dizzy inbetween contractions. about 9am i asked for an epidural and it took about 45minutes for the on call anaesthatist to arrive. he was brilliant. apparently my back was very awkward and it took a little while to do, but it was amazing. the pain from the constractions went, but i could still move my legs.
about 3pm i started to push. i couldn't feel the contractions but the whole thing was still hugely uncomfortable as my epidural was allowed to wear off a little to give me the best chance of pushing correctly and at the right time. he began labour posterior and although he had turned a little he wasn't quite in the right position and after two hours he was almost there but we couldn't quite make the last little bit so the doc got the vacuum cup. it took 3 more contractions and pushes to get him out which was excrutiating and the doc said it was the hardest vacuum delivery she had done and her arms were very sore afterwards. however, he arrived, was put on my chest while the doc stictched me up and everything was fabulous!
my doctor was amazing, so calm, but also making sure i didn't give up and she really helped me through it. dh was amazing too, couldn't have done it without him. 
he's sleeping pretty well and after a shaky start seems to be getting the hang of breastfeeding.
i'm absolutely exhausted and feel like i've been beaten up but it's just amazing. he's absolutely gorgeous and i love him to pieces. 
like i said before, it wasn't at all the birth we'd planned, but i feel we made all the right decisions at the time.

anyway, enough rambling. here her is...
 



Attached Files:







250612 056.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









250612 069.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations Albs! Gorgeous pics. My birth plan went out the window too, but mostly because i didn't realise what was happening until baby's head was practically out!
Glad you're okay with how it went.


----------



## frisbeemama12

congrats Albs!!! he is absolutely adorable! :happydance:


----------



## Bunnikins

Awww congratulations albs he is gorgeous.


----------



## Luckyeleven

congratulations albs, he's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Canada8

congrats albs!!! so exciting!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh albs he is gorgeous!! Thanks for posting your story, brought a tear to my eye!! Congrats hun. Hope to see you in baby club when I join soon


----------



## hel_5

Congrats to everyone

Well my yellow bump turned blue, little james was born on tues 10th at 17.15pm weighing 8lb 4.5, quick labour (again) but managed to make it to the hosp this time!! Got to the hosp at 1ish, got seen at about 2, I was barely 1cm, but having contractions and due to my history they sent me up to the ward at about 3.30, by 4.15 I made it to 3 cm so got taken to the labour ward, james was fine but my bp was high and my heart rate was at like 154!! so at 5ish she broke my waters (only 4ish cm) all clear, but I then had the urge to push! So 5 mins later he was born!

But later that evening james got taken down to neo-natal as he was grunting and they thought he could have an infection, so he had 48 hrs of anti-biotics, an iv drip and was in an incubator - he was not interested in feeding, but eventually managed to get him to feed at 3pm on wed and on thurs afternoon he came back up to the ward to me - it was horrible being on the ward by myself but the nurses in neo-natal were fab, I could go down any time I liked and take him out to cuddle.

Just got home today and luckily both the girls are besotted with him! Xx


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations hel_5!! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations ms_hope, albs and hel_5!!!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congratulations Hel_5!! cant wait to see pictures! that sounds like an awesome labor!


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats hel_5 I am glad to hear he is feeling better


----------



## ann89

Congrats hel_5!! And yay for little boys!

Only 4 days till my induction!


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats all!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations hel_5!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats hel_5! so glad James is well now. X


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations Albs!!! He's a real stunner, and that's quite the birth story. I bet you're exhausted.

And Hel, it can't have been easy to be on the ward without your wee James. I'm so glad he's home and healthy.

Well, my yellow bump also turned blue -- Dimitri arrived at 1:09am today, right on his due date.

I had an OB appointment yesterday, where they found protein in my urine and my BP was ridiculously high. When I booked in, though, my BP was fine and they decided the anomaly was an artefact of the recording process in the clinic. They decided to keep me overnight and make a decision on induction in the morning as I still had a lot of protein in my urine.

My waters broke at exactly midnight last night, and the contractions were strong and frequent from the beginning. At 12:20 I let the ward midwife know, and at 12:30 she hooked me onto the trace machine for half an hour. Baby's heartrate was strong, but I found it difficult to lie so still through the strong contractions. Because I deal well with pain, midwife told me I had a long way to go, and asked about my plans for pain relief. But, just after 1am, as I leaned forward from the trace machine bed, I felt the head right there and had the strongest urge to push.

I had to call the midwife back, she whipped my pyjama bottoms off and saw that baby's head was beginning to descend. I was tossed onto a wheelchair with a towel barely covering my modesty while they literally ran with me to an empty room. Dimitri arrived a few minutes later after three pushes, I never even made it to the labour ward.

So, no pain relief, no episiotomy or tearing, labour of just over an hour and we came home at lunchtime. I couldn't have asked for a better experience, except of course that I was all on my own.

My baby boy is just perfect -- I'll post pictures very soon.


----------



## ann89

InVivoVeritas said:


> Congratulations Albs!!! He's a real stunner, and that's quite the birth story. I bet you're exhausted.
> 
> And Hel, it can't have been easy to be on the ward without your wee James. I'm so glad he's home and healthy.
> 
> Well, my yellow bump also turned blue -- Dimitri arrived at 1:09am today, right on his due date.
> 
> I had an OB appointment yesterday, where they found protein in my urine and my BP was ridiculously high. When I booked in, though, my BP was fine and they decided the anomaly was an artefact of the recording process in the clinic. They decided to keep me overnight and make a decision on induction in the morning as I still had a lot of protein in my urine.
> 
> My waters broke at exactly midnight last night, and the contractions were strong and frequent from the beginning. At 12:20 I let the ward midwife know, and at 12:30 she hooked me onto the trace machine for half an hour. Baby's heartrate was strong, but I found it difficult to lie so still through the strong contractions. Because I deal well with pain, midwife told me I had a long way to go, and asked about my plans for pain relief. But, just after 1am, as I leaned forward from the trace machine bed, I felt the head right there and had the strongest urge to push.
> 
> I had to call the midwife back, she whipped my pyjama bottoms off and saw that baby's head was beginning to descend. I was tossed onto a wheelchair with a towel barely covering my modesty while they literally ran with me to an empty room. Dimitri arrived a few minutes later after three pushes, I never even made it to the labour ward.
> 
> So, no pain relief, no episiotomy or tearing, labour of just over an hour and we came home at lunchtime. I couldn't have asked for a better experience, except of course that I was all on my own.
> 
> My baby boy is just perfect -- I'll post pictures very soon.


Congrats!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness invivo!!! thats amazing!!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Invivo!!! What an amazing story!!!!!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations Invivo :flower:


----------



## try4girl2

InVivoVeritas Congrats

I hope my labor is fast like yours and I can deal with the pain like you.


----------



## Bunnikins

Wow congratulations Invivoveritas.. id be so proud of myself if i managed it on my own with no pain relief! Well done! xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

No pain relief is easy if the labour's only an hour long!! Not sure I could sustain it for hours and hours, though.

Thanks so much everyone, pictures will follow as soon as I get myself organised. Right now I'm still amazed and madly in love with my little boy.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Whos next ladies?? 
AFM I think I lost my plug today! woo! yesterday the dr did a check and Im 3cm and 80% effaced which means Ive effaced 30% since last week and that was all on my own since DH had to work so I havent been able to use him :haha: I hope she comes this weekend!!! the dr said "I think you might have her this weekend" but Im not sure how to take that since I know people that have been 4cm and 100% effaced for weeks before delivery..:shrug:


----------



## Canada8

wow 2 babies! congrats hen_5 and invivos!!! See you on the baby thread


----------



## Luckyeleven

frisbeemama12 said:


> Whos next ladies??
> AFM I think I lost my plug today! woo! yesterday the dr did a check and Im 3cm and 80% effaced which means Ive effaced 30% since last week and that was all on my own since DH had to work so I havent been able to use him :haha: I hope she comes this weekend!!! the dr said "I think you might have her this weekend" but Im not sure how to take that since I know people that have been 4cm and 100% effaced for weeks before delivery..:shrug:

I think I'm going to be going over so I doubt I'm next. I find out where I'm at at my 40 week appointment on wednesday.


----------



## ann89

I'm being induced on Tuesday. Super nervous about it, my first labor experience was horrible. So if I don't go before then! Tomorrow is my husbands birthday. But I've noticed I've been having more braxton hicks lately. 

Anyways, I've been thinking about Overcomer! I remember her saying she was being induced a few days ago and havn't heard anything. Hope she's doing ok! (hopefully she's just busy with the new baby :) )


----------



## overcomer79

ann89 said:


> I'm being induced on Tuesday. Super nervous about it, my first labor experience was horrible. So if I don't go before then! Tomorrow is my husbands birthday. But I've noticed I've been having more braxton hicks lately.
> 
> Anyways, I've been thinking about Overcomer! I remember her saying she was being induced a few days ago and havn't heard anything. Hope she's doing ok! (hopefully she's just busy with the new baby :) )

How sweet. I just got out of the hospital today. 

Virginia Darlene arrived after only 9 hours of labor and ummm like 15 minutes of pushing!!! I felt pain despite having an epidural. At 3:20pm, I was approaching 4cm (point labor stalled with my son). An hour later I was screaming that I'm trying not to push (only 7). I kept calling the ppor nurse in over and over as the pushing sensation got stronger and it came to a point where my body just started doing it on its on. I remember screaming and crying during the pushing phase as I honestly didn't think I could do it. She is absolutely perfect (born at 618pm) and weight 6lbs 6oz 20 in tall so yea she is tiny but absolutely perfect. Started screaming right off the back. no complications what so ever xx. 

PS congrats to those that have had their babies xx.


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations overcomer! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## peacelikeariv

Here is a picture of my tiny girl. This was at the hospital of course, she was two weeks on Friday!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0417.JPG
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## readyORnot

gorgeous, peacelikeariv


----------



## Luckyeleven

peacelikeariv said:


> Here is a picture of my tiny girl. This was at the hospital of course, she was two weeks on Friday!

Too cute :)


----------



## Bunnikins

She is beautiful xx


----------



## afisppq

beanhunter said:


> afisppq said:
> 
> 
> So Saturday at 2:30 pm I felt my water pop, my husband even heard it. Got to the hospital about 3:30 and got put in a room. She checked me around 4 and I was only 1cm and I was having contractions but I couldn't feel them. They put me on pitocin at 8 and got the epidural at 2am. Didn't get any sleep. When I was checked at 2 am I was only 3 cm. By 6:30 am I was in a lot of pain and they topped off my epi,she also checked me and I was fully dilated with her head right there
> Doctor came at 7:30 and Madelyn was born at 7:45. Got a second degree tear which hurts like hell but so worth it! I will post pics as soon as I'm back home. Did not expect her 2 weeks early!
> 
> Congratulations! Love the name - my girl is a Madeleine but rapidly becoming known as Maddie.Click to expand...

Yeah the nickname maddie is why we love the name! We had to admit her to the hospital on Thursday, her jaundice was getting bad. They kept her over night under the bill light and we pumped her full of food. She wasn't getting enough from breastfeeding. I'm trying to pump but my supply is slowly disappearing. Im trying not to give up but its getting hard when she doesn't latch. We were able to bring her home Friday and she's doing so much better. Its definitely not how I expected to start things but she's healthy now and that's all that matters.


----------



## afisppq

here she is:
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q235/afisppq/IMG_0346.jpg
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q235/afisppq/IMG_0360.jpg

:)


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Overcomer!!!!

Beautiful pictures afisppq and peacelikeariv!!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

afisppq said:


> here she is:
> https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q235/afisppq/IMG_0346.jpg
> https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q235/afisppq/IMG_0360.jpg
> 
> :)

Aww what a little cuty!


----------



## readyORnot

afis she's gorgeous!


----------



## albs

afisppq said:


> beanhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afisppq said:
> 
> 
> Yeah the nickname maddie is why we love the name! We had to admit her to the hospital on Thursday, her jaundice was getting bad. They kept her over night under the bill light and we pumped her full of food. She wasn't getting enough from breastfeeding. I'm trying to pump but my supply is slowly disappearing. Im trying not to give up but its getting hard when she doesn't latch. We were able to bring her home Friday and she's doing so much better. Its definitely not how I expected to start things but she's healthy now and that's all that matters.
> 
> just a quick one as typing one handed with baby asleep in other, but just wanted to say don't give up on the BF. jack was also jaundiced and had to go under the light and i had to pump pretty much condstantly when he wasn't feeding. he lost quite a lot of weight in the first 3 days and as a result was so hungry at one point he fed nearly constantly for 4 hours (2-6am!) i was in tears and ready to give up. however it all paid off - his jaundice improved heaps, my supply has increased, his latch improved and he's putting weight on really well. good luck, i hope things improve for you.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## afisppq

albs said:


> afisppq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afisppq said:
> 
> 
> Yeah the nickname maddie is why we love the name! We had to admit her to the hospital on Thursday, her jaundice was getting bad. They kept her over night under the bill light and we pumped her full of food. She wasn't getting enough from breastfeeding. I'm trying to pump but my supply is slowly disappearing. Im trying not to give up but its getting hard when she doesn't latch. We were able to bring her home Friday and she's doing so much better. Its definitely not how I expected to start things but she's healthy now and that's all that matters.
> 
> just a quick one as typing one handed with baby asleep in other, but just wanted to say don't give up on the BF. jack was also jaundiced and had to go under the light and i had to pump pretty much condstantly when he wasn't feeding. he lost quite a lot of weight in the first 3 days and as a result was so hungry at one point he fed nearly constantly for 4 hours (2-6am!) i was in tears and ready to give up. however it all paid off - his jaundice improved heaps, my supply has increased, his latch improved and he's putting weight on really well. good luck, i hope things improve for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support. How often were you pumping because I'm pumping every 2-4 hours and my supply is still low...also my nipples are starting develop blisters which makes it hard to put her to the breast. She latches pretty well, she just doesn't want to suck hard enough.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## albs

I only actually pumped three times in about 12 hours. He just wouldn't settle under the lights so the rest of the time they gave him to me to feed to try and put him to sleep, like I said, at one point he fed pretty much non-stop for four hours. I had quite bad blisters too so between them, the tiredness and the sight of him naked under those lights with those silly goggles on, I couldn't stop crying. 
If she's latching well you'll get past the blisters. He wasnt latching well to begin with so got help from the midwives. After tbat I knew he was latchng well, but because of the blisters it still hurt for 2 or 3 days. It's heaps better today though so doesn't take long to work through.


----------



## frisbeemama12

well ladies, my waters started leaking around 3 hours ago!! Im going to be having this baby soon! midwife just checked me and said I went from 3cm last night to 4cm today.. and she just broke the rest of my waters (OUCH! :wacko: ) Wish me luck!! :happydance:


----------



## albs

frisbeemama12 said:


> well ladies, my waters started leaking around 3 hours ago!! Im going to be having this baby soon! midwife just checked me and said I went from 3cm last night to 4cm today.. and she just broke the rest of my waters (OUCH! :wacko: ) Wish me luck!! :happydance:

Wahoo! Good luck!


----------



## ann89

frisbeemama12 said:


> well ladies, my waters started leaking around 3 hours ago!! Im going to be having this baby soon! midwife just checked me and said I went from 3cm last night to 4cm today.. and she just broke the rest of my waters (OUCH! :wacko: ) Wish me luck!! :happydance:

Goodluck!! I'm being induced tomorrow morning!


----------



## Bug222

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## try4girl2

Good Luck Ladies I am excited for all of you. I hope I will be soon


----------



## readyORnot

good luck!!


----------



## Luckyeleven

goodluck!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Good luck! Is anyone like me.. still waiting for baby with no symptoms or induction date as a light at the end of the tunnel? :(


----------



## Luckyeleven

Bunnikins said:


> Good luck! Is anyone like me.. still waiting for baby with no symptoms or induction date as a light at the end of the tunnel? :(

I've only had light cramping here and there and those stabbing pains in the cervix. Apart from those..zilch! I do have a sweep tomorrow but that's probably because I opted to have my baby at a birth center so they'll want to do as much as 3 sweeps before 42 weeks. If all fails, I'll have to go to the labour ward for an induction :(


----------



## Bunnikins

Good luck, i cant even get a sweep. They wont do them til 41 weeks here unfortunately :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm still waiting, 12 days late today!!!! Baby was due 5th July. I spent weeks trying everything in the book to get things going and have had 2 sweeps, nothing!!! X


----------



## try4girl2

I am still waiting but I am only 38 weeks 4 days so I am sure I have a while but that is ok I guess I am ready when ever this little one is.


----------



## Bunnikins

Are u having induction or anything Mrs W?


----------



## sapphire1

:wave: girls, you probably don't remember me, but I was in the thread when it first began. Just popping in to see the new arrivals :) Massive congratulations to all of you who have had your babies (gorgeous pics btw), and good luck for all the imminent arrivals! x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bunnikins said:


> Are u having induction or anything Mrs W?

Yes, going in tomorrow night to be induced. So nervous now!! X


----------



## readyORnot

sapphire1 said:


> :wave: girls, you probably don't remember me, but I was in the thread when it first began. Just popping in to see the new arrivals :) Massive congratulations to all of you who have had your babies (gorgeous pics btw), and good luck for all the imminent arrivals! x x

i certainly remember you - I hope all is well with you and thanks for popping back in here. You and others in a similar position have been in my thoughts lately
:hugs:


----------



## hel_5

Congrats overcomer and invivo

Peace and afis your LOs are gorgeous

:hugs: sapphire hope you are doing well

And plenty of :hugs::hugs: to all you ladies still waiting for your LO to arrive

afis have you been over to the breastfeeding section? Those ladies are fab, they can really help with your supply and keeping you motivated - I know eating oats is meant to really help with supply, also are you using cream on your nips? The Lansinoh cream is absolutely fabulous, it really helps xx


----------



## Bunnikins

aw course i remember you sapphire. Hope you are well xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

hey ladies, thanks for the luck! My baby girl was born at 252am on the 17th. All natural, 6lbs 10ozs, and perfect! We leave today or tomorrow and Ill have better internet to upload a picture. :thumbup:
how did the induction go ann89??


----------



## Bunnikins

Big congratulations frisbee. Cant wait to hear more and see some pics! xxx


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats frisbeemama12


----------



## afisppq

hel_5 said:


> Congrats overcomer and invivo
> 
> Peace and afis your LOs are gorgeous
> 
> :hugs: sapphire hope you are doing well
> 
> And plenty of :hugs::hugs: to all you ladies still waiting for your LO to arrive
> 
> afis have you been over to the breastfeeding section? Those ladies are fab, they can really help with your supply and keeping you motivated - I know eating oats is meant to really help with supply, also are you using cream on your nips? The Lansinoh cream is absolutely fabulous, it really helps xx


Yes I've been browsing the BF section, there is a lot of good information out there. I'm trying to stay motivated but it's definitely hard. I did get some Lansinoh cream and some soothie gel pads and my nipples have definitely healed quite a bit! :)


----------



## hel_5

afisppq said:


> hel_5 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats overcomer and invivo
> 
> Peace and afis your LOs are gorgeous
> 
> :hugs: sapphire hope you are doing well
> 
> And plenty of :hugs::hugs: to all you ladies still waiting for your LO to arrive
> 
> afis have you been over to the breastfeeding section? Those ladies are fab, they can really help with your supply and keeping you motivated - I know eating oats is meant to really help with supply, also are you using cream on your nips? The Lansinoh cream is absolutely fabulous, it really helps xx
> 
> 
> Yes I've been browsing the BF section, there is a lot of good information out there. I'm trying to stay motivated but it's definitely hard. I did get some Lansinoh cream and some soothie gel pads and my nipples have definitely healed quite a bit! :)Click to expand...

Yeah it's definitely hard sometimes, there were many times with both my girls that I thought why on earth am I doing this to myself, BUT it does get so so so much easier and it is so rewarding :hugs: I'm always here if you need motivation xxx


----------



## hel_5

Congrats frisbee xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Any more babies? Still no baby here :( Might have to join the August babies group at this rate! :(


----------



## Conina

Me neither :coffee:


----------



## frisbeemama12

goodness my nipples have started to be sooooo sore when she first starts latching :( theyve started bleeding too but only in the first couple minutes of feeding then they are fine... holy cow they hurt so so so bad in those first few minutes :( any suggestions? Im in agony here!!


----------



## readyORnot

frisbeemama12 said:


> goodness my nipples have started to be sooooo sore when she first starts latching :( theyve started bleeding too but only in the first couple minutes of feeding then they are fine... holy cow they hurt so so so bad in those first few minutes :( any suggestions? Im in agony here!!

I'm sorry I haven't much advice for you but I can offer you tons of sympathy and :hugs: because I go through the same thing. I just grit my teeth...
My midwives did say we could take paracetamol but I don't bother with that.
Are you using a nipple balm after each feed? I use lanolin free bio-fem (when i remember, which is rare) and I've found a good nipple sheild (eg medela) can help a little also.
Also, if you squash your boob a bit so you can get more of it into your little one's mouth then the nipple hurts far less as it starts off further in.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I do massage the breast first, I now have these gel soothie pads that feel like HEAVEN. I use coconut oil when I remember and it has helped a ton! I just have to get past the first few minutes :shrug:


----------



## readyORnot

I'm off to amazon.co.uk to check out those gel pads!


----------



## frisbeemama12

they are awesome, I got the Lansinoh brand gel pads


----------



## afisppq

The soothies are amazing! You can use the lanolin with the gel pads, that helped heal a lot!


----------



## ann89

Hello everyone. Sorry I havnt updated. I had my daughter on the 17th. I'll have to update with the story and picture when I can get on my laptop tomorrow.


----------



## hel_5

Congrats Ann xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

My son was born on July 21st wighing 7lbs 13oz
 



Attached Files:







My World.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations ann89!

Lovely picture luckyeleven!


----------



## frisbeemama12

congrats Ann and lucky!!!


----------



## Conina

Congrats to the new mummies!! Still waiting here...:coffee:


----------



## biliboi2

Baby Ilau was born on 3rd july after 3 failed inductions, they broke my waters, i got to 9 cm then had epidural, then his heart rate dropped so had emergency c section. Will pist birth story at some point. He was 6lb 2, and is three weeks old tomo!


----------



## Bunnikins

Congrats on all the new little babies! Not many of us left now... Im still waiting too Conina.. its August next week... SURELY not much longer now!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Luckyeleven, biliboi and Ann89!!!!!


----------



## try4girl2

Congrats to all the new mommies I HOPE I am next.


----------



## ann89

Here to tell my birth story now :) 

Ari was born on July 17th and 8:32pm. At 7lbs 19 1/2 inches. I went in to be induced got my epidural right away and I was progressing very slowly and her heart beat would drop here and there. The Dr. said if I didn't progress in a certain amount of time that I'd should get a c section. We waited and I progressed a cm, but her heart rate was still dropping every now and then so the Dr. said we should just go ahead and do a c section to be safe. So they turned off the pitocin and I waited for the Dr. to get there. When you got there he checked me and I was fully dilated! I tried pushing but he heart rate again kept dropping and she didn't want to come out. So I went in for a c-section. And she is now safely here! I had a hard time getting around for a little. But I'm healing very well.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1114.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6









DSC_1117.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6









DSC_1130-Edit.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 6









DSC_1142.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









Ari going home.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## try4girl2

Did anyone else get a tummy ache before they went in to labor I am so hot and my tummy hurts so I am hoping this might be a sign nothing else is happening


----------



## Bug222

Awww Ann what a beauty!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Wow Ann she is a stunner. Beautiful pics. 

I hope it is something try4girl2, but i have to say i have had lots of tummy aches and all have led to disappointment!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, I finally had my baby 16 days late on sat 21st July! At 1.20pm our little girl Freya Evie Jane was born weighing 8lb 6oz!

She is perfect & I'm completely besotted with her xx

Good luck to all those waiting for the last few July babies to join us xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

congrats ann!!! shes lovely!



try4girl2 said:


> Did anyone else get a tummy ache before they went in to labor I am so hot and my tummy hurts so I am hoping this might be a sign nothing else is happening

if you end up having some loose stools it could be your body cleaning out to prepare for the birth :) hope it means something for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnikins

Congrats Mrs W! 16 days late that must have been frustrating! Did you end up with an induction in the end? Bet shes well worth the wait though! xx


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations Mrs W, about time! Can't wait to hear story and see pics


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations mrs w :flower:


----------



## try4girl2

Congratulations Mrs W


----------



## ann89

Congrats mrs. W!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! Yes I was induced in the end. Haven't done a birth story as yet but I will post it on my journal soon. 5 days old today x


----------



## try4girl2

I went to the MW today and had a NST and the baby is looking but but they want me to come back and have another NST on Mon and then again on Thurs. On Thursday they are going to check and see if I am ready and if not they are going to induce me. So I am hoping to go before then.


----------



## Bunnikins

Im glad someone else in this thread is still pregnant and not just me :) At the mo i feel like the most pregnant person ever.


----------



## readyORnot

Bunnikins said:


> Im glad someone else in this thread is still pregnant and not just me :) At the mo i feel like the most pregnant person ever.

:hugs:


----------



## try4girl2

Bunnikins said:


> Im glad someone else in this thread is still pregnant and not just me :) At the mo i feel like the most pregnant person ever.

What are your doc/Mw plans are they going to induce you soon? I want to avoid it. Good Luck I hope your little one comes soon.


----------



## Bunnikins

I really didnt want to be induced, but i am so scared now that im too overdue (and soooo uncomfortable!), im actually looking forwards to it! Im getting induced on monday.


----------



## hel_5

Congrats mrsw

Bunnikins :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Luckyeleven

Bunnikins said:


> I really didnt want to be induced, but i am so scared now that im too overdue (and soooo uncomfortable!), im actually looking forwards to it! Im getting induced on monday.

:hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ill be thinking of you tomorrow bunnikins!! goodluck!


----------



## hel_5

Good luck bunnikins, just try to remember that at the end of it all you will get to meet your beautiful baby :hugs: x


----------



## ann89

Goodluck bunnikins!


----------



## try4girl2

Good Luck Bunnikins!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

ann89 said:


> Here to tell my birth story now :)
> 
> Ari was born on July 17th and 8:32pm. At 7lbs 19 1/2 inches. I went in to be induced got my epidural right away and I was progressing very slowly and her heart beat would drop here and there. The Dr. said if I didn't progress in a certain amount of time that I'd should get a c section. We waited and I progressed a cm, but her heart rate was still dropping every now and then so the Dr. said we should just go ahead and do a c section to be safe. So they turned off the pitocin and I waited for the Dr. to get there. When you got there he checked me and I was fully dilated! I tried pushing but he heart rate again kept dropping and she didn't want to come out. So I went in for a c-section. And she is now safely here! I had a hard time getting around for a little. But I'm healing very well.

I have hunted you down, just couldnt wait to see if everything is all well and healthy wiht you and Ari.

Im so glad you both doing well and those photos is beyond gorgeous!!! She is a real looker! Gonna break some hearts one day!!!


Huge CONGRATS on your little girl!


----------



## Luckyeleven

Good luck bunniks


----------



## Conina

My little boy Conor arrived on 27 July weighing 9lbs 6oz. Story in my journal...


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congratulations Conina :flower:


----------



## ann89

Congrats conina!


----------



## readyORnot

Congratulations Conina!:flow::flow:


----------



## hel_5

Congrats conina x


----------



## try4girl2

I HAD HIM!!! My yellow bump turned :blue: Graysen Cortez born 8/1/12 8:07 am I will write a birth story when I get home. It all happened so fast, I was in the hospital less than 15 mins before he was born. Good Luck to the Ladies that are still waiting.


----------



## readyORnot

wow try4girl2, that's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Bunnikins

Congrats conina and try4girl! Wow i wasnt the last to give birth in this thread afterall! 
My cute girl arrived 31st July, 16 days late, weighing 9lb4. Well worth the wait! Congrats to all. Have all the July babies arrived now?


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats bunnikins! Has she got a name yet?


----------



## readyORnot

congrats bunnikins! Have you joined the July babies baby thread yet? Can't remember if I've seen you in there.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh I haven't joined, could anyone post a link? X

Congrats on the new babies


----------



## readyORnot

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh I haven't joined, could anyone post a link? X
> 
> Congrats on the new babies

here it is!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you x


----------



## ann89

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats bunnikins!!!!


----------



## Canada8

congrats bunnikins


----------



## hel_5

Congrats try4agirl and bunnikins xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congrats bunnikins :)


----------

